# IVF Aug/Sept 2015 Fresh & Frosties



## Renaendel

Since my IVF was bumped from June to September I figured I might as well get the ball rolling on our group!

Welcome to the group!

*Baby on Board*
1BabyDreamer:baby:
BabyD225:baby:
Christie2011:baby::baby:
Cowgirl:baby:
Crystal8:baby:
Dizzy Dolly:baby:
Em260:baby:
krissyB :baby:
Luciola:baby::baby:
N8ie :baby:
Sunshine1217 :baby:
TTCbaby117 :baby:
Wannabemom:baby:

*PUPO* bodyb: stands for "tough fighting

*Waiting on Fresh a Transfer*
Boopin4Baby


*Waiting on FET*
TinaDecember :bodyb:
Hopethisyear

*Waiting on Retrieval*
4magpies
Babyymaybe
BumpHopes
ES89
FairyTales87
MariaIsabella
Missbliss3
Rachy28
SoCal Girl - fresh
Wish2Bmom-fresh, icsi 2x

*Many Hugs to*
Amanda1235
Beneathmywing
Hopethisyear
MissCassie
TTCbaby117
Prayingforno1
PS57002
Psalm23v6 
Renaendel
S08


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ill join if you don't mind. I have IVF late July to early August....

My dr put me on vitamins for now which include:
Vitamin C, E, Fish Oil, Beta Carotene, CoQ10 800mgs, Calcium, B Complex, L-Arginine

She also gave me DHEA but when she got my AMH she told me I didn't need to take it, I had a bad reaction to it so I am pleased with that.

2 weeks ago I had a Hys and Lap to remove a big fibroid. 

Now I must heal and wait it out until I start stimming, which should be around July 23rd. I am on a short protocol without down regging.


----------



## Renaendel

I just added E to mine. I am looking at an acai berry concentrate. Studies so far from that look really promising. CCRM in Colorado just did a study and had something like an 80% success rate in their off trial using it where their normal rate is 38%. I need to see how large their sample size was and their criteria.

I hope you heal well. I was still pretty sore after my lap and tube removal. 2-3 weeks of good healing. I had four large uterine polyps and those took me about a week and a half to heal but we were able to go in vaginally for their removal.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh it is so much easier to have this done vaginally. I had a hysteroscopic myo a few years back and I really bounced back from it. This one....not so much. AF showed a couple of days ago so I have been bleeding straight for almost 3 weeks now...ugh....well on the up side...it is almost done.

Wow acia berry huh? those numbers sound amazing. If you could please find out the specifics on that study I would love to read it also. I have also read about wheatgrass. Well I ordered some and will put it in my protein shake in the morning. I figure it cant hurt, right?

Also I forgot to add, I am taking some Royal Jelly with Propolis also.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I also see you have immune issues....are you doing Ivig or Intralipids with this cycle?


----------



## Renaendel

The hope is that by postponing until September I can avoid all that. In a way I am really lucky because my autoimmune is Celiac Disease because there is an easy way to drop my antibody counts. Now I have a very severe case of it. So I have pretty brittle bones, and am on an army of supplements because my body can't always absorb nutrients properly. A lot of the external side effects manifest like lupus.

So no wheat, barley, rye or oats in food, makeup, shampoo, soaps. We have to remove any possibility for cross contamination in the house. The littlest amount and I get super sick. My friend brought over her one year old, I handed his bottle to him and had severe pain and d for the next week.

My GI also put me on low FODMAP and no gums (guar) for this last month so I can't eat anything preprepared. There are maybe 30 allowed foods in my diet. My appointment is on Monday to review and pending her approval ivig and intralipids won't be necessary and I have a solid three months to boost egg quality.

I am still a little nervous as both my brother and I were iugr babies, because of my moms CD. Hopefully I can avoid that.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow sorry to hear that.....Good luck at your appt. 

Yes you have 3 months to prepare yourself. that is exactly what I keep telling myself. What can I do now for my positive outcome in 3 months. 

I started googling the acai berry and I do see the research they did. it was a very small amount of women but it seems it is still ongoing. I am curious to see how it all works out.


----------



## Renaendel

Well, I picked some up just to eat. They are tasty but certainly had some side effects. I am not as hungry eating it. I have a bit more energy and it has bumped my sex drive which had fallen off completely with the birth control.:blush:

Hubby supports this endeavor 100% and I'll be asking my Re about it at my next meeting.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow that sounds like great side effects LOL....weight loss, more sex and energy....SIGN ME UP!

What brand did you get? Did you get a pill or freeze dried?


----------



## Renaendel

https://www.amazon.com/100-PURE-Per...p/B001Z672RM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

Looking back the lack of hunger may have been from my period showing up. Will need to keep testing.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks! Ok well let me know how you do on it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies! Can I join?
We plan on doing icsi in September and with the program we choose we get one fresh and one frozen cycle. We have our planning meeting in July, then shot class. Good luck!


----------



## BumpHopes

hi everyone!

Hope you dont mind me joining? DH and i will be doing IVF in Aug (Treatment Planing 30/07/15)

At the moment, im only taking pregnacare as thats whats the FS told us to take from now until treatment starts. DH and i will be using Donor Sperm but would love to join and see how everyone gets on :) x x


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome CG and bumphopes. 3-4 mints out. Just a perfect amount of time to bump egg quality.


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi, girls. Mind if I join? I got a BFP my second IVF in March that unfortunately ended up being a blighted ovum. I'm still waiting for AF to show since my D&C five weeks ago. I'm doing autoimmune blood work next week and blood clotting blood work done and then waiting for results. Hopefully looking at a July transfer? FX! Praying my baby is in my three frosties.


----------



## Renaendel

welcome! Do you know which immune panels they are running on you? I just finished mine.


----------



## BumpHopes

So exciting seeing everyone go through IVF at the same time! Will be great to be able to support each other through the whole thing. Like i said on my earlier post, im taking pregnacare but nothing else. should i be taking anything else or doing anything whilst i wait? x x


----------



## beneathmywing

Renaendel said:


> welcome! Do you know which immune panels they are running on you? I just finished mine.

Actually not sure.. DH got his done on Thursday and I am going on Tuesday. I will ask them. What were your results, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Renaendel

To answer your question. Positive for celiac disease, negative for RA and lupus! Celiac is a lot worse than not eating gluten or a touchy tummy. It literally ate away the lining of my small intestine. This is where you absorb your nutrients and produce the enzymes to break down foods.

I lost the ability to eat gluten, dairy, eggs, beans, nuts, sugar and about 90% of fruits and veggies. I lost the ability to absorb calcium, folic acid and a few others. 

So I am on a specific diet that still balances my nutrients with the foods I can eat. They also added a few more supplements. I started iron back up this week and it is really helping. Nutrient labs are all normal again, so it is baby making time. :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Renaendel said:


> To answer your question. Positive for celiac disease, negative for RA and lupus! Celiac is a lot worse than not eating gluten or a touchy tummy. It literally ate away the lining of my small intestine. This is where you absorb your nutrients and produce the enzymes to break down foods.
> 
> I lost the ability to eat gluten, dairy, eggs, beans, nuts, sugar and about 90% of fruits and veggies. I lost the ability to absorb calcium, folic acid and a few others.
> 
> So I am on a specific diet that still balances my nutrients with the foods I can eat. They also added a few more supplements. I started iron back up this week and it is really helping. Nutrient labs are all normal again, so it is baby making time. :)


Wow, crazy! Hope it all goes well for you.


DH & I are getting tested to see if our hla-dq alpha matches. I really hope we don't have a match at all. I'm terrified.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh really! My doc hasn't mentioned it at all. I was confirmed through IgA-ttg and biopsy, so we know I have dq2 or dq8, one or two copies.

Why are they having your hubs do it too? Is there something else I am missing? My doc doesn't seem worried about genetic testing for hubbs or myself even though we have a near 100% guarantee I have the marker.


----------



## beneathmywing

Renaendel said:


> Ohh really! My doc hasn't mentioned it at all. I was confirmed through IgA-ttg and biopsy, so we know I have dq2 or dq8, one or two copies.
> 
> Why are they having your hubs do it too? Is there something else I am missing? My doc doesn't seem worried about genetic testing for hubbs or myself even though we have a near 100% guarantee I have the marker.


I'm not sure. I've had a failed IVF cycle and my last IVF cycle worked, but turned out to be an early loss and the embryo was chromosomally normal, so he wants me to do all this extra testing.

My husband did it as well, because they compare our results.


----------



## Renaendel

Ok, that makes sense. 
I made my calls to the consultant today. My payment is due the last week of August. Eeep. She is checking on my insurance and how much will be covered. Estimate on meds is between 2 and 5k. Cryopreservation is more. So my cycle will be between 13 and 20k. Now all I need is to copy my tax forms for the discount meds, find a pharmacy and then my part is done for a bit.


----------



## beneathmywing

Renaendel said:


> Ok, that makes sense.
> I made my calls to the consultant today. My payment is due the last week of August. Eeep. She is checking on my insurance and how much will be covered. Estimate on meds is between 2 and 5k. Cryopreservation is more. So my cycle will be between 13 and 20k. Now all I need is to copy my tax forms for the discount meds, find a pharmacy and then my part is done for a bit.


Crazy how expensive it all is, right? :wacko:


----------



## Cowgirl07

:( it sucks how expensive it is, we are hoping to have our payment done by next month.


----------



## Renaendel

I just gave DH the approximate bill. There was a little freak out even with insurance covering 50% of all the non drug stuff. Ok not freakout but shocked realization.

He is extra stressed because all our pregnancies have not turned out viable, and the least expensive was the month on chemo. So the what ifs came out, what if we have to terminate, post hospital expenses all that. He has a hard time believing that we could ever be successful.

Maybe we can talk about a loan so we won't use up a chunk of our savings.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Jealous of even a partial payment of insurance we have nothing covered. :( Screw Wisconsin!


----------



## beneathmywing

Cowgirl07 said:


> Jealous of even a partial payment of insurance we have nothing covered. :( Screw Wisconsin!


And New York! UGH.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yep I get absolutely no coverage either not even for the pretesting AND I have to fly on a plane to get to my IVF clinic....there is none where I live.....I can relate girls....This is one very expensive endeavor and I just keep reminding myself that my LO will all be worth it!


----------



## Renaendel

I know with insurance we have it good. I feel exceedingly fortunate that my husbands company has chosen to add that benefit to the policy.

Actually I like your flight idea. My IVF center is three hours away over mountain passes and some of the strongest places of constant wind in the States (average 15-20mph) frequent gusts 70+. There are always semis and cars blown off the road. It may be better to fly and stay overnight for a few days near the hospital. I'll have to check that out!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Where do you live ttc? I am debating about staying overnight a few times when we do ivf, or finding friends.


----------



## ttcbaby117

The Bahamas. Do you have to travel also?


----------



## beneathmywing

ttcbaby117 said:


> The Bahamas. Do you have to travel also?


I still can't believe you live in the Bahamas! I may need to come vacation sometime soon haha


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh the Bahamas! I am so jealous, I have to travel about three hours to get to the re and back. But I am not a morning person and most of the ultrasounds are early in the am. 
Renae what birth control are you on? I think I will have to go back on to plan ivf around my new job


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi ladies, may I join? Pleasure to meet you all. We are doing our second IVF in July (BMW good to see you from the last time I went through this, though I am terribly sorry about your loss in March). We moved to Dubai from New Jersey in November so have had a break from IVF since then. 

Had new testing done and this clinic seems to think I have low ovarian reserve now, which I didn't have when I was tested a year and a half ago. Dr. also wants to add intralipids into the mix this time, so not sure what she is hoping to achieve. 

Hoping for good wishes for everyone for this round of IVF!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Oh and I feel your pain, we have to pay for our whole cycle out of pocket here. Absolutely nothing is covered by insurance!


----------



## Renaendel

I am on the Nuvaring. I don't know if that is the ideal best one for everyone though. We picked it because we know my body sucks at absorbing things I eat (like pills). The vaginal suppository lets me get constant hormone absorbed into my blood stream. but it does give my ovaries a rest which is one of the big reasons for BC before ER. Better response this way.

Howdy Psalm.

Flights from bozeman to billings are over a thousand round trip for the puddlejump. Looks like I am driving and spending a few nights.


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join? Pleasure to meet you all. We are doing our second IVF in July (BMW good to see you from the last time I went through this, though I am terribly sorry about your loss in March). We moved to Dubai from New Jersey in November so have had a break from IVF since then.
> 
> Had new testing done and this clinic seems to think I have low ovarian reserve now, which I didn't have when I was tested a year and a half ago. Dr. also wants to add intralipids into the mix this time, so not sure what she is hoping to achieve.
> 
> Hoping for good wishes for everyone for this round of IVF!


Hii sweety!! Sorry we are in yet another IVF thread! Hope this one is the lucky one for us all!!!

Hope this cycle with the new RE is successful! Xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

beneathmywing said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> The Bahamas. Do you have to travel also?
> 
> 
> I still can't believe you live in the Bahamas! I may need to come vacation sometime soon hahaClick to expand...

Yes there are no IVF clinics here so I go over to Florida.....You are more than welcome anytime!!!!



Cowgirl07 said:


> Oh the Bahamas! I am so jealous, I have to travel about three hours to get to the re and back. But I am not a morning person and most of the ultrasounds are early in the am.
> Renae what birth control are you on? I think I will have to go back on to plan ivf around my new job

3 hours is a long haul....sucks huh?



Psalm23v6 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join? Pleasure to meet you all. We are doing our second IVF in July (BMW good to see you from the last time I went through this, though I am terribly sorry about your loss in March). We moved to Dubai from New Jersey in November so have had a break from IVF since then.
> 
> Had new testing done and this clinic seems to think I have low ovarian reserve now, which I didn't have when I was tested a year and a half ago. Dr. also wants to add intralipids into the mix this time, so not sure what she is hoping to achieve.
> 
> Hoping for good wishes for everyone for this round of IVF!

Welcome, I am also starting in July on my second cycle. My dr ordered intralipids after seeing that I have elevated NK cell...she still didn't think that is why my first cycle failed but she said we are going to give it a shot.



Renaendel said:


> I am on the Nuvaring. I don't know if that is the ideal best one for everyone though. We picked it because we know my body sucks at absorbing things I eat (like pills). The vaginal suppository lets me get constant hormone absorbed into my blood stream. but it does give my ovaries a rest which is one of the big reasons for BC before ER. Better response this way.
> 
> Howdy Psalm.
> 
> Flights from bozeman to billings are over a thousand round trip for the puddlejump. Looks like I am driving and spending a few nights.

Wow 1k is a ton of money...I apy roughly 500 everytime I have to fly to florida for tests or surgery, needless to say it is adding up, especially if DH has to go with me. That is another reason why I took a leave of absence for my entire cycle.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Psalm! 
All the traveling is nuts! But it's great you got the whole cycle off


----------



## Renaendel

Ttc, I am so glad I have the option to drive. Alaska air just opened some around 500$ but since there are two of us going to each I think we will still just drive.

Psalm, hopefully the intralipids will be just what you need.

Cg, beneath!, bumphopes Hi!

Yay, ladies we are officially in the egg quality creation zone! The 90 days where we can maximize the number and quality of eggs we get. It isn't exciting bu the first page is updated with our name and status. As we get closer I'll update retrieval and transfer dates.

wooho 2.5 months until I start stimming. I haven't been going over board but feel good about reducing my sugar intake drastically. I have also added vegetables a few days a week into my breakfast. Stuff like red bell pepper sticks, cucumber, and tomatoes.

Current meds
Coq10,E,&#945;-lipoic acid, and açaí berry (egg quality)
Prenatal, Nuvaring
Calcium, iron, extra folic acid, vitamin D (manage celiac absorbtion issues)
EPA fish oil (reduce chances/severity of autoimmune flareups) epa:dha 4:1 ratio


----------



## beneathmywing

Renaendel said:


> Ttc, I am so glad I have the option to drive. Alaska air just opened some around 500$ but since there are two of us going to each I think we will still just drive.
> 
> Psalm, hopefully the intralipids will be just what you need.
> 
> Cg, beneath!, bumphopes Hi!
> 
> Yay, ladies we are officially in the egg quality creation zone! The 90 days where we can maximize the number and quality of eggs we get. It isn't exciting bu the first page is updated with our name and status. As we get closer I'll update retrieval and transfer dates.
> 
> wooho 2.5 months until I start stimming. I haven't been going over board but feel good about reducing my sugar intake drastically. I have also added vegetables a few days a week into my breakfast. Stuff like red bell pepper sticks, cucumber, and tomatoes.
> 
> Current meds
> Coq10,E,&#945;-lipoic acid, and açaí berry (egg quality)
> Prenatal, Nuvaring
> Calcium, iron, extra folic acid, vitamin D (manage celiac absorbtion issues)
> EPA fish oil (reduce chances/severity of autoimmune flareups) epa:dha 4:1 ratio


Just for the first page.. I wont be doing retrieval since I have frosties :) 

Af finally showed on Saturday after my d&c so looks like ill have a mid-July transfer!!


----------



## Renaendel

beneathmywing said:


> Just for the first page.. I wont be doing retrieval since I have frosties :)
> 
> Af finally showed on Saturday after my d&c so looks like ill have a mid-July transfer!!

Sweet, I'll make the update. Do you want me to also add you to my other ivf thread?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...93-ivf-may-june-july-2015-lets-get-ready.html


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ren - how are you doing on the acai berry? I am still thinking of ordering it. I am on the coq10, royal jelly and wheatgrass right now.....I guess one more wouldn't hurt LOL


----------



## Renaendel

Doing great on the acai berry. I forgot I found some freeze dried royal jelly too. I don't know if it is the new diet or the suppliments but getting out of bed is so much easier now. The alarm goes off and I can just get up.


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG I feel the same way! LOL, I thought wow these vitamins are doing the world of difference in my energy level...

How many mgs of acai berry are you taking, can you post the link for the one you are on again, I seemed to have lost it.


----------



## Renaendel

https://www.amazon.com/100-PURE-Per...p/B001Z672RM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

https://www.perfect-acai.com/acai-label-large.jpg

2 capsules a day and I buy it off Amazon. It is only 1000mg vs the 3,600mg that the larger studies are using. Taken 8-12 weeks before stims start. I am about 11 weeks out.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok thanks, I think I will start on this next week. I am about 8 weeks out so hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## BabyyMaybe

Hi everyone! I am brand brand new! First post. Just got news last week that both tubes are blocked. I had TR a little over 2 years ago, but didn't work for me. So my boyfriend and I had our first IVF apt last week and are hoping to start bp's the first week in July and go on from there. 

Feeling really new to this and I have so many questions!ahhh


----------



## Renaendel

Welcom babyymaybe!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome baby I will be little bit behind you.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi!
Called the clinic after work today to set up payment and schedule pre meeting. They were closed but I am excited :)


----------



## MariaIsabella

Hello!

If my biopsy in July ( endometrial hyperplasia ) is all clear the plan is for IVF/ICSI in September. Can I join the group? :)

This is my first IVF


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, Marialsbella! Good luck!


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome to you mariaisabella!!

Nice work on getting your finance call in Cowgirl. I faxed in the paperwork for the two discount med companies my dr suggested, this morning. I hope we qualify for some reduction in price.


----------



## ES89

Hi all &#128522; 
Got my consultation appointment at Liverpool women's on the 26th June, hoping to start my first ivf cycle not too long after that date all being well. 
Any feedback/advice on the whole experience would be really appreciated &#128522; GL to everyone! Xx


----------



## Cowgirl07

Appt is July 7th at 1 pm! I hope everything pans out the next few weeks so we can pay for it and rest easy. :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Yay, Cowgirl! Moving right along.

I had my nurse appt today. Going to order my tonnnn of meds tomorrow. FET cycle will start when AF starts around the 20/22nd-ish. It's medicated so it'll be 5-6 weeks before transfer.

ES89 - Good luck at your consult! If you havent done so, make yourself a list of questions to ask the doctor. Consults can get overwhelming with all the info.. I always forgot what I wanted to ask so I learned to jot things down before my appointment so I had it for backup!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome ladies!


----------



## BabyyMaybe

Oh ok! Well atleast were in about the same range.  is this your first ivf?


----------



## BabyyMaybe

Does anyone know how long from starting bc pills it usually takes to start the hormones after that?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Usually you will take BCP's for 21 days, then get a period and start your stims on the 2 or 3rd day of that cycle. It is different for some though, it depends on how your dr does it.


----------



## Renaendel

My doctor said they just want to give your ovaries a month of rest before stims. That vacation helps them perform better. If we weren't actively preventing for ectopics I would be doing the 21 day plan too.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It is my first, I did 3 iuis with 300-700 million swimmers and they all failed. So we are doing ivf with icsi.


----------



## BabyyMaybe

The first time I called my insurance they said no infertility coverage other than diagnostic testing. Then I keep reading to call a 2nd time to be sure and so I did today and they said my insurance covers 1 round of ivf! I'm confused and excited at the same time. Having my dr send for pre certification now just to be sure. Still haven't told my SO about all of this because I don't want to yank him around if they do end up denying coverage. But as of now he is expecting to pay 20k+ so I am teallllly hoping the insurance pans out and I can give him the GREAT news!


----------



## BabyyMaybe

This will be my 1st too. I'm glad we have this board for support and so we don't drive our men crazy LOL.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ordered my acai Berry and Coq 10. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

How are we doing ladies? Two or three months left until IVF! My supplements all are in now and our pre appointment is less then two weeks away. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







0624151116a.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 0









0624151118.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## beneathmywing

Cowgirl -- itll be here before you know it!

Af came yesterday for me so my baseline is tomorrow. I am excited to finally be doing something again!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay I hope it goes well!


----------



## beneathmywing

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yay I hope it goes well!

Thanks! :)


----------



## rachy28

Hi, can I join?
I have my first cycle in august, not entirely sure of dates yet but we meet with our nurse next week to book in our expected egg collection date :happydance: 
We'll be doing the short protocol & a freeze all cycle with embryo biopsy. Good luck ladies x


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, Rachy! Good luck on your cycle! ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Welcome!


----------



## Renaendel

Rachy, welcome to the group. 

I just can't believe this is starting now! I admit I fully admit I had a girly squeee moment this morning after my RE called this morning.

She booked us this Monday for an hour long consultation and we start both of our blood tests. They said infectious diseases, blood typing and some others. I am so excited I can barely contain myself.:blush:


----------



## ES89

Consultation appointment Friday! I'm on day 21 of a usual 26-29 day cycle, praying I can start next cycle 
Hope to see lots of bfps on here! X


----------



## ttcbaby117

Awesome, we are all starting around the same time. Me a little earlier, no down regging just stims to begin around July 22....Yipee.


----------



## beneathmywing

Its going to get exciting in here real soon!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

yay its getting exciting around here. :)


----------



## mbg81

Hi ladies! I would like to join you! I have a frozen transfer scheduled in late August, only two embryos left :( I'm praying they will make it.


----------



## Renaendel

We would love to have you. I am excited about all the new people.


----------



## beneathmywing

Mbg, welcome!!! Wishing you lots of luck for your frosties.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Welcome and good luck frosties!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

MBG welcome!


----------



## mbg81

Thank you ladies!! Hoping we all get our BFPs &#128522;


----------



## beneathmywing

Went in for my baseline today and got the okay to start bcp tonight! I'll be on them until the 5th of July. I start Lupron on the 2nd. My next appointment is on the 9th! Seems so weird to not be going in every day like when I was stimming!


----------



## mbg81

Beneathmywing I'm very excited for you!! Frozen transfers are so much easier to go through- easier mentally and physically. How many do you plan on trasfering?


----------



## beneathmywing

mbg81 said:


> Beneathmywing I'm very excited for you!! Frozen transfers are so much easier to go through- easier mentally and physically. How many do you plan on trasfering?

I hope so!

I am transferring two again. Are you going to transfer your last two or just do one?


----------



## fairytales87

Hi 

I have my first consultant appointment in August hopefully all being well
I will start my first treatment cycle in Sept. I'm nervous yet exciting at the same time, I hope nobody minds me posting here.
Lots of luck to you all&#128522;


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, Fairy!

The more the merrier!


----------



## mbg81

Welcome Fairy!!
Beneathmywings: im transfering two. At my clinic they freeze in pairs.


----------



## ES89

Consultation day! I'm soooo tired but too excited to sleep! Wish I had a morning appointment now &#128514; will keep you all posted &#128522;
GL everyone xxx


----------



## rachy28

Welcome fairy & mbg &#128521;
ES, good luck today hun. Very exciting day for you! Xx


----------



## ES89

Thank you rachy, sat in the waiting room as we speak &#128515;&#128513;x


----------



## fairytales87

Thank you for the welcomes&#128522;
Good luck with your appointment ES89


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi to all the new people! I will have to catch up and find out everyone's stories. 

Good luck today ES89 - hope all goes well. 

Great news for you BMW!! Looks like we may be on very similar timing again (though I know you are having FET). Cycle day 1 should be around July 6th for me and I call the clinic and its all systems go!

Wishing us all the chance to get our BFPs. xoxo


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck, ES!

Psalm, wooo hoo! When will transfer be about? I'm looking at last week of July. Hope we'll be tww and bump buddiess! =)


----------



## rachy28

ES, how did it go?
At our first appointment, we had loads of forms to sign. We've just signed alot more in preparation for our first cycle. We have our nurse booking appointment on friday where we'll be booking egg collection, doing the injection teach and collecting our meds for stims & fet. Im so bloody excited &#128518; x


----------



## mbg81

ES89 How was your appointment?


----------



## Renaendel

Es89, can't wait to hear all about it.

Rachy, thanks for the heads up about yours. Mine is Monday and that gave me a better idea of what to expect.

BMW and psalm, glad you two will be stimming together. 

Welcome fairy, I have you updated too on the first page.

It sounds like most of us will be transfering two. I am thinking I am going to bring up intralipids again to my doc. All my losses have been ectopic, so we just don't know what my immune system will do. My autoimmune is under control, but one careless move on my part (like handing my friend's son his sippy cup and forgetting to wash my hands right after) will put it into overdrive. Maybe they will redraw an immune panel and also look at nk cells in my bloodwork.


----------



## ES89

Hi all &#128522;&#128522; reading about all the transfers coming up is getting me excited, bring on the bfps! 
Appointment went well, all the forms are signed sealed delivered! We both had a blood test to check for HIV, hepatitis b and c. We've got our drugs appointment on 16th July. 
So, I found out my amh level was 31!! Nurse was under the impression I had pcos but I get a period every month? Anyway Because of this level we are doing the short protocol and going straight into stimming on a low dosage. We are looking at August because of how my cycles have fell. Only down side is that I'm more prone to ovarian hyperstimulation.


----------



## rachy28

We may be cycling together. My af is due beginning of August so thats when we'll start &#128521;
Have you not had a baseline scan yet? If you haven't, theyll just do it when you call on day one & do it on day 2 along with bloods. Seems very real now doesn't it :happydance:

Renaendel, glad to help :thumbup:


----------



## fairytales87

Es89: sounds like everything went well for you today 
Your post has got me a little less nervous for my initial consultant appointment. Lots of luck for a successful cycle & a :bfp:

Reading this thread has made it all sink in & got me so excited to start my ivf journey&#128522;

Goodluck everyone x


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow 31? I feel like a slacker because mine is like 5. Glad the appointment went well though.


----------



## ES89

Thanks everyone! Hope we do cycle together rachy &#128522;The first nurse we saw said you have pcos, levels are usually higher in women who have it apparently but I've never been diagnosed with it and I get a period every month. Then the next nurse said it was a really fertile level so I'm bit confused by it? x


----------



## Cowgirl07

Depending on your age...my dr says anything above 15 is likely pcos. Mine is 5 which is fairly average for a 26 year old I guess. Below 2 is indicative of diminished reserve.


----------



## ES89

I'm 26 too x


----------



## Renaendel

Copied from my journal.
the ivf appointment went great! She is such a great doctor and addressed all my concerns. We have lots of paperwork to read and sign. Eee I can't believe the time is here!

Ivf Details in the spoiler

Spoiler
I will be stimming at the end of August with retrieval and transfer the first part of September. Two will be transferred fresh if we can get good looking ones. Her goal is around 12 eggs to fertilize. No icsi or PGD unless something shows at the genetic screen.

Had a saline sonohystogram (ouch). The birthcontrol is working great. This next period should be my last before the big one for stims. Today was the day before my period is due to start and my ovaries are dormant and my lining was only 2.5mm! My polyps have not grown back at all. :yipee:

You know we took this time for me to get healthy. Well it worked! At 34 years of age my antral follicle count was 16 and now it is 18 at 36. AMH is only 2.6 so these are real healthy follicles.

She approved all my suppliments including the Açaí berry, since I can't do a lot of fruit.

We both drew blood for a genetic test through Counsyl. It will check for 100-200 different diseases and help us decide if we need PGD testing on the eggs. It covers the heavy hitters like cystic fibrosis, to thrombophilias (important as my moms placenta died on me and I was iugr), to family origin tests like for thalassemia.

No intralipids for my autoimmune, but I will be placed on a steroroid for a short time. I will also be doing progesterone in oil shots after. 

She ran a hba1c test since I have been having sugar issues. We found out that the genes I have that give me celiac are the same genes that cause type 1 diabetes. Crazy, I had no idea. Apparently a whopping 10% of diabetics also have celiac disease. It all just depends on the epigenetic and environmental factors that turn the autoimmune on.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow that is wonderful...you got so much information and you are well on your way to your bfp!


----------



## mbg81

great news renaendel!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Great news!


----------



## rachy28

Thats alot of info Renaendel, i would have forgotten most of it the minute we step out of the clinic!
Im doing pgd for a known genetic mutation in my MYBPC3 gene in chromosome 11 which causes hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy (sudden death syndrome). I suffer with it myself and ive had 2 cardiac arrests. Ive an implanted cardioverter defibrillator in situ :thumbup:
Both of my children also have the disease so we're doing this for a child free of hcm. Hopefully, your tests come back good and you wont need it. Its very expensive. It costs around £11,000 per cycle in the uk. 
How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## ES89

I've always found when I'm at an appointment there's always so much to take in that at the time I can never think of any questions to ask n the moment I come out they flood me &#128514; 
Day 1 for me today, roll on next cycle &#128522;&#128522; next af due around the end of July now then all systems go! 
How's everyone getting on?


----------



## Christie2011

Hello all! Looks like I'm a little late to join. I'm doing a FET, currently scheduled for August 10th.

Some background, I did a fresh IVF cycle almost three years ago now. My baby boy turned 2 last month. I had joined a B&B group back then and loved having a group of moms to talk to while we waited the 9 months out. I hope you don't mind me joining in.

To continue, I had 6 embryos frozen from my fresh cycle. At the same time of my fresh cycle I also got an opportunity to adopt an infant. He's 7m 3w older than my IVF baby! 

I'm a 37 yo single mother by choice and I'm loving every minute with my boys. Since I basically had twins, I waited a little longer before doing another cycle.

My protocol started today with bcp for three weeks, then my baseline apt on the 22nd where I'll find out if I'm doing PIO or inserts. Then I hope to transfer two blasts on Aug 10th.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Christie2011

ES89 said:


> Hi all &#128522;&#128522; reading about all the transfers coming up is getting me excited, bring on the bfps!
> Appointment went well, all the forms are signed sealed delivered! We both had a blood test to check for HIV, hepatitis b and c. We've got our drugs appointment on 16th July.
> So, I found out my amh level was 31!! Nurse was under the impression I had pcos but I get a period every month? Anyway Because of this level we are doing the short protocol and going straight into stimming on a low dosage. We are looking at August because of how my cycles have fell. Only down side is that I'm more prone to ovarian hyperstimulation.

My sister ended up with OHSS when she tried IVF. They had to cancel her fresh cycle and she ended up in the hospital. I ended up over responding to stim meds (see my sig from my fresh cycle). There was high concern I would end up with OHSS, but between monitoring me closely ( I think I had blood work done every day for 12 days in a row and my meds adjusted daily) and then a few days before retrieval they told me to stay hydrated and eat lots of protein. And then on the day of retrieval my sister was so concerned she bought me coconut water and fixed me up a big bowl of tasty soy protein. I ended up needing to do PIO for that cycle after retrieval because I had so many eggs, but I was eventually weened off the PIO and went to inserts. I did not end up with OHSS, but I attribute that to the awesomeness of my doctors. My family was really worried because I had the same number of eggs my sister did.

Good luck. If there is a risk of OHSS, ask about electrolytes and protein. That's what I think helped me.


----------



## fairytales87

Christie2011: Welcome&#55357;&#56842;I too only just started posting here everyone is lovely and very helpful.

I'm hoping to do ivf to become a smbc 
I have my first consultant appointment in August. Goodluck with your transfer I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## ES89

Thanks for that info Christie2011. This is a big concern for me as I am 2 and half hours away from the clinic so not just like popping in n going to work. work is now being awkward about me taking time off. Originally I wanted to take from injecting up to a few days after transfer off (if I get that far) Where did you have your ivf??


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Christie! I think that is awesome about your twins! :) 
I always have to have the questions written down or I forget in the moment. I talked to my boss and am working evenings only during the first week/week and a half. The retrieval and transfer time I am getting a week off. Which is nice since I just started a month ago.


----------



## mbg81

Welcome Christie!!


----------



## Renaendel

Hi Christie!

Last of my blood tests came in and all is great. Just the genetic testing is left. Can it be August yet?


----------



## ttcbaby117

so close Ren! Almost there!

Christie - welcome

AFM - I have my endo scratch scheduled on July 16th and then tentative start date of July22....Oh boy right around the corner. Now I am getting nervous.


----------



## Christie2011

I've been working with Shady Grove in Maryland. I was a bad patient and only took the day off of retrieval, since I couldn't drive due to anesthesia. I am a software engineer, so I have a desk job and didn't see the difference of being on bed rest for 24 hours or sitting at my desk and just taking things easy after transfer. Then this cycle my doctor says they have determined that 24 hour bed rest isn't necessary.

My sister did put me basically on bed rest after retrieval and made me even spend the night at her house. I think she was more afraid I'd end up with OHSS then I was since she had gone through it. She also did my first PIO shot for me, but I did all the rest myself after that. It wasn't as bad as she was making it out.


----------



## Cowgirl07

My job is very labor intensive. I work at a farm store, moving feed bags, carrying salt blocks and on my feet for up to 12 hours at a time. Not to good for stomach muscles. Then I have my cattle business which in itself is physically active work. Luckily for that dh and my dad are pitching in to help. So I won't be working calves at the time.


----------



## Renaendel

Cowgirl, wow you do have a really physical job. I think your vacation will be nice when your ovaries are huge from the stim meds.

Christie, my RE said the same thing. Take time to relax but no bed rest. Sitting and laying down for extended periods of time lessens blood flow to the uterus which can hurt implantation rates. I will probably just keep my current routine of getting up every hour to get a glass of water and walk around. I know with software engineering that is a lot harder, since every time you stop or get pulled away from the code base it takes even more time to get back into the groove wen you return.

Ttc, I can't believe how close you are, just weeks away! Between the scratch and intralipds I see a Bfp in your future!

My genetic labs are at the center and are being processed. I think I may actually get them next week because of the holiday. I am really excited and terrified.

Mgb, beneathmywing, fairy tales, es, rachy, psalm and everyone else do you have any fun pans this weekend?


----------



## beneathmywing

We are going out tonight with some friends and celebrating DH's birthday which was yesterday and my birthday which is Sunday. Tomorrow we are going to a park that you can bbq at with dh's family and my parents. Also right on the beach so should be nice. And Sunday for my birthday I just want to relax all day! Not happy its my birthday this year. I really thought last year by my next birthday I would have a baby or at least expecting! 

What about everyone else? Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!


----------



## rachy28

Hi girls!

We had our nurse booking appointment today. They've decided id be better on the long protocol so i start buserelin injections on 2nd of August. I start stimming on the 5th of September with a tentative egg collection date of 14th-16th September. Im super excited about it all now :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ren! I do hope so! I have really thrown everything at this IVF cycle. The last one I was trying my hardest not to over think it and didn't do anything but what I was told to do. Not this time LOL. The genetic testing was a bit nerver wracking for me too esp since they did find that I was a carrier for Thallasemia (sp?). We have just sent off DH blood to ensure he isn't a carrier also so I am waiting to hear that he isn't ;)

Beneath - that sounds like a wonderful time! Enjoy, and HBD to you and the DH. What a coincidence to have such close bdays!

Rachy - So awesome you have your time line! 

I am going to veg tonight we have had house guests for the last month. Not the same ones...it seems they came and went on a week long time frame.....so tonight it is me and bad TV! What a wonderful date! LOL..oh yeah DH will be out fishing so I will have some really good "ME" time.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Aloha Ladies!! I guess it's time to join you all over here if you don't mind. There are lots of familiar faces from the June thread. As many of you know I will be doing my FET in August after I had my retrieval in June. We have 2 PGD normal embryos to transfer and are still trying to decide whether to transfer 1 at a time or both at the same time. My stupid nurse emailed me the embryos sexes yesterday without me asking. We did not want to know, so I'm a little PO'd about that right now. 

I'm still waiting for my calendar from my nurse, but I started BCP today. 

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend and Happy Independence Day to all the US ladies!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome to the thread Hope! It is a tough decision to transfer both but I know that is what I am doing, however, I will not be doing PGD so I have less of a chance of twins I think.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Hope! Did you open the email? I hope not if you didn't want to know. 
Renae I love my jobs but the physicality of them is the hard thing. I don't want to end up with a torsion so I will stick to walking my dog, checking cows and such. :) 
Rachy yay!! 
Afm my weekend plans are tomorrow going out to lunch with some friends. Sunday I work, Monday and Tuesday I am off. Taking some children photos Monday.


----------



## Christie2011

This weekend, I'll be spending a lot of my time cleaning, organizing, packing, and decluttering. I have a new floor being installed on Tuesday and then a realtor coming next week to talk about putting my house on the market.

So much going on over here. My two boys are potty training, moving, FET. HA! I like to stay busy. I find all the moving prep is keeping me from counting down to FET. It will be here before I know it with all that's going on here.

I've also got just as much going on at work.

I'm hoping to remain on team :yellow: this time around. My mom wasn't happy about that, until I told her that I would at least find out if it was multiples, but I wanted the fun of the surprise at delivery.


----------



## N8ie

Hi everyone. Can I join?

End of June I had a failed ICSI. DH and I are planing on starting again in August.


----------



## N8ie

Hope- sorry to hear they sent you the sex of the embryos but just try to focus on the positive, your FET.


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, N8ie! Sorry you had to come over to this board =(


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am so sorry N8ie! 
Are you buying a new home Christie? How exciting


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome to the new thread N8ie. I am really proud of you for having the strength to come back and give it another shot here.:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Christie2011

Cowgirl07 said:


> I am so sorry N8ie!
> Are you buying a new home Christie? How exciting

I hope so. Need to get into a better school district and I want to get away from Baltimore a bit more. I'm hoping the realtor thinks the market in my neighborhood is back up enough for me to close on the sale of my house with enough for a downpayment on a new house.


----------



## N8ie

Thank you so much everyone. Some days are easier other days (like today) it's harder but what I love about this thread is the support.


----------



## beneathmywing

N8ie said:


> Thank you so much everyone. Some days are easier other days (like today) it's harder but what I love about this thread is the support.

Totally understand how that feels!


----------



## Christie2011

All the waiting drives me nuts. First it's a 30+ days to FET, then TWW, then getting to 8 weeks (where I'll graduate from the clinic to a regular OB), then finishing the first tri. Then counting down each week until baby.

It's so nice to have someones who are on the same time line and can help keep you busy with what they are experiencing now too.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all!! Sorry for the delayed reply but hope everyone had a very happy 4th! Sounds like you all had some wonderful plans which is great to keep your mind off some of the craziness of this journey. 

As for me - I have my appointment tomorrow on Day 3 of my cycle so it should be all systems go from tomorrow (fingers crossed). Will update you all when I get back. Can't believe it, but here we go again. Good luck to everyone and hope this is a lucky thread for all of us &#128515;


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck tomorrow, Psalm!


----------



## Renaendel

Lots of good luck wishes psalm. Fx it goes perfectly!


----------



## beneathmywing

Last day of bcp for me! I started Lupron on Thursday. So far hasnt been so bad!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Ladies can I join u at all I'm a bit behind our nxt app is the 1st of sept to sign all the papers and start the treatment. We've been ttc our 1st for nearly 2yrs now but would help to find out others experiences as we start the nxt step I've spent hours reading up but kinda still feel a bit clueless as to what's going yo happen and what to expect and even what I can be doing now to improve our chances.


----------



## beneathmywing

Dizzy dolly said:


> Ladies can I join u at all I'm a bit behind our nxt app is the 1st of sept to sign all the papers and start the treatment. We've been ttc our 1st for nearly 2yrs now but would help to find out others experiences as we start the nxt step I've spent hours reading up but kinda still feel a bit clueless as to what's going yo happen and what to expect and even what I can be doing now to improve our chances.

Welcome!!! Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## Renaendel

Hey, Dizzy Dolly. I have your name updated on the front page. Welcome to the group!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Thankyou both according to ff we should be around cd23 when we go for our app, I've read that you don't start and meds until cd21 to start shutting down your ovaries is that right? I think in my head I assued you wud start from cd1 was so excited to be starting in sept but now I'm back to the unsure feeling x


----------



## Renaendel

It depends on the protocol you are on. If you are on a long lupron protocol your start date will be different. I am on a short protocol. So they have me on Birthcontrol now for the ovary suppression and ill start after I bleed.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Dizzy I am not sure I will be on cycle day 27 when I have my appointment on Tuesday. I plan on going back on the pill until start time. My dr does bloods on cycle day 2 to see if your ready to start ivf or not. Depending on estrogen levels.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Ah ta good luck for tues x I'm at the hosp tomoz hoping t get signed off had some cysts burst last yr one hurdle at a time eh? Oh to be able t just get preg without any of this I guess it just means these babies will be extra special x


----------



## beneathmywing

Dizzy dolly said:


> Thankyou both according to ff we should be around cd23 when we go for our app, I've read that you don't start and meds until cd21 to start shutting down your ovaries is that right? I think in my head I assued you wud start from cd1 was so excited to be starting in sept but now I'm back to the unsure feeling x

It all depends on the protocol you'll be on.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dizzy - welcome....like everyone said, it all depends on your protocol! Yes you are right, they are extra special...and I truly believe that us LTTTCer's love them a bit differently. ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! mind if I join? I think I'll be doing my 2nd round of IVF in Sept - another fresh cycle. We had a successful first cycle in May but the embryo didn't develop well enough and I had a D&C last Tuesday. So now I'm waiting for AF and a normal first cycle before we jump into the next round. I'm hoping AF doesn't take too long to come around so we can get started in Sept!!

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

HI wish2bmom! Good luck and I am so sorry about your last cycle :( I hope this one has better results!


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, wish2bemom! Sorry about your last cycle. My embryo failed to develop as well last cycle =( Hope our next transfers are luckier! FX


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome Wish! Good to see you!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all. Thanks so much for the good wishes. Start stims tonight! Eek. &#128512;

Welcome Wish2bemom and Dizzy. So sorry to hear about your previous cycle wish. Praying that this next time is a far better outcome. Dizzy - ask any questions you like. This is a complicated process and it helps when we can all go through it together. 

Xoxo


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck tonight, psalm!


----------



## Renaendel

Hi Wish! Great to see you. We have such a great group of ladies going here. It makes me even more excited.

Psalm, eek stims! Wooho!

My husband and I got the injections issues solved. My first cancer surgery my husband almost passed out and that was just with the numbing needles. So needless to say I am a bit nervous about the progesterone in oil. It is a big needle, and it doesn't go in really fast. My nurse friend agreed to do my shots until hubbs feels comfortable. She will even go to the training sessions with us! I don't think I am tough enough to do those big ones myself.

New SA is looking good. 101 mil count, motility 66 and morph 9%. Count has dropped by 50 million but morphology is well within WHO guidelines and has increased by 2%. He is taking folic acid now to help with chromosome formation. It also helps his other meds work better so win all around.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks for the welcome! yeah, we hope this next round is a bit more of a success. I had a sneaking suspicion that we'd need a couple of tries. 
I'm rolling in some CoQ10 and maybe some straight folic acid if I can find any, to prep my eggs. Can't hurt, right? Anyone else trying to help their situation out with some outside help?

Good luck to all! I see Psalm, you're starting stims - woo!! good luck!! 

Ren/TTC - good to see you too! Ren, those SA results sound awesome!!

oh, and I know someone tracks the protocol stuff - we'll do fresh, ICSI and transferring 2 if we're lucky enough to have 2 again. :) I have a frozen one in the wings but only one made it through that, so we decided to go fresh again.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Do u ladies follow any diet as such in the build up I've been taking folic acid since we 1st started tcc but that's it I'm the right weight for my height barely drink now and practically have given up caffeine already but any thoughts n suggestions :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

Dizzy dolly said:


> Do u ladies follow any diet as such in the build up I've been taking folic acid since we 1st started tcc but that's it I'm the right weight for my height barely drink now and practically have given up caffeine already but any thoughts n suggestions :thumbup:

I ate a lot of eggs and greens and chicken during my second cycle. They say protein increases egg quality.


----------



## Renaendel

Dizzy dolly, I eat gluten, dairy and egg free and sugar free for my autoimmune. We tend to break our meals into threes (protein, veggie and small carb). I am adding a little more red meat and spinach into our diet since zinc and folic acid are so good at reducing chromosome problems on the guys side. Chicken though has great protein and is better for the heart. Hubbs is also taking a 800 mcg of folic acid so we can hopefully get more viable blasts.

Wish2bmom. I also suppliment coq10 400. I am on an additional 3mg of folic acid prescribed by my RE. My own stuff that my re approved but didn't directly prescribe is vitamin D 5000iu, vitamin E, calcium, fish oil (EPA : DHA) 4:1 ratio(very important) and finally 3,000 units of freeze processed acai berry from a company called perfect. My prenatal is from a Rainbow Lite and is a whole food prenatal easier to digest and comes with a probiotic built on. Thanks for stating your protocol. It makes it easier to keep the front page updated when everyone starts stimming at once.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I take a prenatal, vitamin d and calcium, coq10 and acai berry daily along with a baby aspirin but they will have me stop that probably. They have me take baby aspirin after retrieval though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yep I am on all of the above hahahaha throw in a little royal jelly for good measure! I think I have been taking about 20 pills per day for the last 2-3 months!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh!! do you all have those little pill dividers that old people use?? ;) totally kidding. I'm on prenatals (before including the new stuff) and my doc said that was perfectly fine and she wouldn't officially recommend anymore b/c there isn't any evidence that it helps. But she mentioned CoQ10, said it certainly doesn't hurt, so I'll do that. I have some calcium chews that I've been ignoring for a few months. I guess I could include those again.
I've also been eating well (except this last week after the D&C, of course :wine:) - I try to avoid carbs as much as possible, I only have coffee a couple of times a week cut down from daily, and I'm already a protein hound, so chicken and eggs are my best friends. Fruits and veggie intake has drastically increased over the past few months too (I wanted to lose a few lbs too so that helped a ton) and try to keep as close to 3L of water a day. PLUS I found these amazing fruit smoothies at the store! WHEW!

Sounds like we're all doing the right things!! :ninja:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I do, because I forget otherwise. :) I am a bit spacey. 
I am on a gaining weight diet and eat everything in site, my dr wants me to up my bmi a bit. So anything is free game especially peanut butter cups. :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

I totally have one of those old lady am/pm pill cases. I love the thing.:haha:

I don't know how much water I am drinking, but I try to do about 6-8oz an hour. I find I get frustrated if I try to set a big day end goal. Ohh Wish2B I also forgot I also do 1Tbsp of plain psyllium husk in 12-16 oz of water every night. My RE was so happy to hear this. She said it is going to save me so much discomfort with my retrieval and in pregnancy. Apparently the constipation is bad. I use Konsyl instead of Metamucil because it doesn't have added artificial sweetners or hidden gluten.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Wow may have t up it a gear :wacko: although I have been trying more clean eating since the start of the yr & the whole move a bit more eat a bit less idea me n the hubs generally go for a walk each evening through the bad weather we must have looked crazy


----------



## fairytales87

Can you ladies recommend which prenantals to take every time I try them my cycle becomes extremely messed up


----------



## Renaendel

I love, love love my Rainbow Lite Prenatal. Other good brands are Nordic Naturals(this is who does my EPA) and Nature Made(hubbs Folic Acid). All three have consistently tested that they actually contain what they say they do. Huge thing since our suppliments aren't regulated. Make sure they don't have added hormones like dhea since you have problems with them changing your cycle.

Here is a nice study comparing prenatal accuracy if you want an unbiased comparison.

https://labdoor.com/rankings/prenatal-vitamins


----------



## Christie2011

I like Nature Made. I tried a different brand this time around and it seems a bit harsher on my stomach. I'll be going back to Nature Made once I'm done with this bottle.

I'm also on 5,000 units of vit D. I'm only taking 5 pills a day right now.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I use the Nature Made Prenatal with DHA (FYI: DHEA that Ren mentioned is different than DHA)


----------



## Cowgirl07

We take Nature made too!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Everyone seems to be on similar prep which is great. I have been taking prenatals for over two years, plus CoQ10 (specifically Ubiqinol since it supposedly gets into your system better than just the CoQ10) and Vitamin D. Had hubby on CoQ10, zinc and Vitamin C as well for a long time to assist the swimmers (fingers crossed we get a decent amount). He has never had more than 10 million, so ICSI is our best hope!

First injection went well last night. 300 iU of Gonal F using the injectable pen (so pretty easy). We are doing 3 days of stims and then back on Thursday to check progress. This is double the dose from last time so hoping we get more eggs this time!

Thinking of you all!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Talked to my Dr today and have my tentative FET for August 11th!!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

How is it injecting yourself I have no probs wit needles but the idea of doing it to yourself.............. Does it leave you sore or not too bad? Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Dizzy - When I did stimming the subcutaneous injections weren't bad at all. I did them myself. Out of 24+ injections in my belly, I only got 2 bruises so I must of hit something, but they didn't hurt. The PIO has a bigger needle and is an intramuscular injection in the butt, so that is a little sore the next day, but not bad.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hope - that's great! Aug 11th is just around the corner.

Dizzy - the injections aren't too bad as Hope says, especially the ones that are subcutaneous. They can sting a little bit (especially for the meds you have to keep in the fridge) but if you warm up the medication to room temperature before injecting it's much better. The needle in the butt is the one that can hurt. I just found that it was a little harder to sit down where I had been injected but that wore off quite quickly. 

Xoxo


----------



## Wish2BMom

yikes!! Thanks for posting that link, Ren! My prenatals have a C rating and get this: "This product met all purity standards but saw 8 key nutrients record label claim variances in excess of 10%. Folate stood out as the worst offense, measuring at 306.25% off its label claim." I've been using the Vitafusion gummies for a couple of years now, they are so tasty. I'll have to switch to the Nature Made like you all have. Who knew that vitamins wouldn't actually have what they say they have in them?? that's annoying.

Dizzy - as the girls said, the stims aren't bad at all. Overall, it's weird to stick yourself, but I never got a bruise and it was only the med that would sting a bit (I think the Menopur did, but the Gonal-F was fine for me). I didn't have the PIO injections, I did progesterone gel inserts. Different set of fun with that!

Hope - that's GREAT!!!! not long now, I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I also use the Naturemade soft gels....they are easier on my stomach and I do have a sensitive stomach sometimes!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Wow us woman get such the rough end of the deal yet I always feel bad when dh has to go produce another sample x can't wait to get started now feels ages off hoping it flys by


----------



## N8ie

Wish- welcome. Sorry to hear about your previous cycle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, N8 - you too! this is our time!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Copied from the journal 
Just got back, the plan is to go on bcp in august or September depending on the money raised we have for shots comes through in time or not. Our protocol is birth control until (date doctor specifies) on day 2 off bcp come in for a baseline and if all is well start gonal f, continue that and every other day ultrasounds (or so) until we start Cetrotide. Then I have two injections a day gonal f and the cetrotide. Which stops me from ovulating until trigger time, with ovidrel. Which will be around day 12-14. She said we have around a 70% chance of getting pregnant. 
We went to shot class and had one other lady there. It was not that exiting to me, the nurse asked if I had a medical background because rarely people draw out meds right I guess. I got my prescriptions and finally went home.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Cowgirl - That's awesome you are getting back on the TTC horse! 70% chance is great too.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Just curious if anyone has tried or is planning to try acupuncture? I don't know if it's to late since my transfer is set for just over a month away. I have an appointment this Friday for a consultation. I've never done it before, but at this point I will try almost anything. I also have an appointment with my RE for a endometrial scratch this Friday too, anyone done that?


----------



## ttcbaby117

I have been doing acupuncture for a few months and I love it. It is very relaxing. I will continue through my cycle of for anything but to keep me calm.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hope - I used acupuncture during my last IVF. I really enjoyed it regardless of whether it was for IVF or not. I have bad circulation in my hands and feet and they were helping me with that, as well as having 3 terrible colds in a row and they were assisting me with my sinuses. I loved it purely for the relaxation I felt in doing it. I would definitely do it again if I knew of a good place here in Dubai. Hope it all works out for you :thumbup:


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - Glad to hear you like it

Psalm - I'm surprised there isn't a good place in Dubai. How do you like it there? Did you recently move there?

It's so cool how there are people from all over the world on this thread. Where is everyone from? I'm from Hawaii. Psalm you are Dubai, TTC aren't you in the Caribbean? How about everyone else?


----------



## beneathmywing

New York here!


----------



## Wish2BMom

cowgirl - awesome plan! always feels good to have that ready for you.

Hope - a good friend of mine was having fertility issues and acupuncture helped her get her first, I believe. Try it! if anything, you'll relax a whole lot, it sounds like!

i'm in boring old NH :) though it is really pretty here, just doesn't sound as exotic as NY, Hawaii, Dubai or the Caribbean!


----------



## Psalm23v6

You are right Hope! It is so amazing how everyone on this thread is from somewhere different. We all come with our own history and background but can support each other in our difficult journey. 

I am sure there is somewhere here in Dubai that would be good for acupuncture but I haven't had chance to find it and don't want to stress out over trying to find somewhere while going through our second IVF. We are much better off this time because I am actually in the same place as DH. Last time he was in Dubai and I was back in NJ (having treatment in NY) so that made it horrendous. 

Hope everyone is well! xoxo


----------



## Renaendel

International IVF, wow psalm, I can't even imagine..

Hope, I have seen a lot of ladies swear by it. It isn't my thing, so I may just get a massage done instead.

Wish2Bmom, NH sounds like a great state. Not boring at all. I am in Montana about 80 miles from Yellowstone park. I am originally from Salt Lake and my husband from Portland OR.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Aloha Ladies & Good Morning!
Wish - I have a friend in NH and it looks gorgeous there, she always has the most beautiful photos of trees and the colors changing in the fall. Winter is not my gig though so I don't envy her when she is shoveling snow in her driveway every morning. 

Ren - I have always wanted to go to Montana. We have lots of friends there and I LOVE fishing so it's on my bucket list of places to go in the summer. 

Psalm - Do you like living in Dubai?

Beneath - Are you in NYC or upstate area? I've heard upstate is beautiful, but I've heard the City can be pretty fun too.

Well my journey to FET is getting closer. I have my Endo Scratch and start acupuncture Friday. I start Estrace & aspirin on Tuesday, then stop BCP a few days later, then wait for AF to show. I found out my 2 :cold::cold: are grade 5AA and 5BB so I think that's good. We are going to transfer one a time since according to RE we have a 2/3 chance of a THB. I would rather have 2 chances if it doesn't work. Also, our hospital here sucks and has no NICU so if I had twins I would most likely have to fly to another island to deliver and the babies would have to stay there for a while if early. 

I hope everyone is having a great Hump Day!!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

I'm from good old England where it's currently cold n rainy and supposed to be summer :dohh: I've been to New York but that's the furthest I've ever travelled xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yep I live in the Bahamas but me and DH are originally from Florida. DH got a job here so we moved! I love it here!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hopethisyear said:


> Aloha Ladies & Good Morning!
> Wish - I have a friend in NH and it looks gorgeous there, she always has the most beautiful photos of trees and the colors changing in the fall. Winter is not my gig though so I don't envy her when she is shoveling snow in her driveway every morning.
> 
> Ren - I have always wanted to go to Montana. We have lots of friends there and I LOVE fishing so it's on my bucket list of places to go in the summer.
> 
> Psalm - Do you like living in Dubai?
> 
> Beneath - Are you in NYC or upstate area? I've heard upstate is beautiful, but I've heard the City can be pretty fun too.
> 
> Well my journey to FET is getting closer. I have my Endo Scratch and start acupuncture Friday. I start Estrace & aspirin on Tuesday, then stop BCP a few days later, then wait for AF to show. I found out my 2 :cold::cold: are grade 5AA and 5BB so I think that's good. We are going to transfer one a time since according to RE we have a 2/3 chance of a THB. I would rather have 2 chances if it doesn't work. Also, our hospital here sucks and has no NICU so if I had twins I would most likely have to fly to another island to deliver and the babies would have to stay there for a while if early.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Hump Day!!


Im in NYC! It can be fun, unless youre an old married couple like DH and I and rather stay home and watch tv haha lol

So excited for your transfer! Did you ever find out if those were the day 5 embies or day 6?


----------



## Hopethisyear

DH & I are the same way staying home at night, but shoots, when we were your age we were out every nights

I didn't ask if they were they 5 or 6 day embies. I might after the transfer though. I have enough stuff to google right now and the more info I have the more I google.


----------



## Wish2BMom

NH is pretty and it REALLY helps when your retired FIL lives with you (but has his own in-law apt) and really enjoys snowblowing! I barely lift a finger during the winter these days, except to start up the yummy comfort food and keep the fire going while they are all out there! :) 
We got a riding lawn mower this year too so he loves taking care of the lawn now as well! 

ren - we went to Montana/Yellowstone earlier this year, in Feb! We flew into Bozeman and then spent a night in Bozeman the day before we were set to fly out. Not much going on in that town! :) but a beautiful view of the mountains. And Yellowstone was breathtaking, especially in the winter with no crowds!

Hope - that sounds like a great plan for many reasons. What is THB?

dizzy - England is on my list of places to go in the future. A friend of mine just took an 'Anne Bolynn' (sp?)/Henry VIII trip with her friend there and loved it! Looked like a great time and so beautiful.


----------



## Psalm23v6

I actually really like living here (for the most part). It's basically Vegas without the gambling! Yes it gets really hot but living here is so convenient - my commute to work is 10 minutes compared to an hour and a half in NJ and you can literally get anything delivered to your apartment (even Starbucks)! 

I miss my friends back in NJ/NY and some of the comforts of home life in the U.S., but on the whole this is a decent place to be for a few years.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - THB is take home baby


----------



## Cowgirl07

I live in Wisconsin! 
I will be doing acupuncture, I plan on calling tomorrow now that I have my work schedule for the next few weeks.


----------



## beneathmywing

It would be so amazing if we could all meet half way somewhere!!! xxx


Have a doctor's appt tomorrow! All goes well I start my millions of meds on Friday!


----------



## Renaendel

Sweet! You and Psalm23v6 will be stimming together.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay!! Good luck! 
So I found out something interesting when we did iui, we had 6 eggs each time 3 were 16-20mm or bigger. But three were 6-10mm and to small when we triggered. I now am not surprised she is worried about ohss.


----------



## Renaendel

6?, wow I had 2 most months, though I was on 5mg not 7.5. Glad they are watching for it. Glad they aren't downregging me on lupron.


----------



## Cowgirl07

No six total sorry I fixed it. :)


----------



## Christie2011

I'm originally from Western NY, but live in Maryland now. 8 days of BCP pills down, 12 pills to go.

It's been a busy but stressful week so far. First the flooring I was scheduled to get installed was canceled for Monday and rescheduled for Tuesday. Then they didn't show up until 1:30 in the afternoon! Then once they tore the rug up they found out my old hardwood floors from the 50s were too bad to lay laminate over and the work required to make it even work (but still not be perfect) would be a lot of work. So we canceled that all together.

Then the realtor showed up today to evaluate my house. At this point the current rug was laid haphazardly back in place and is cut in pieces so it looks like crap.

So I'm get new flooring estimates tomorrow and Saturday for carpet. AH, in more ways then one I can't wait for August to get here. Hopefully all this stress is done by time my FET takes place so I can just chill and my babies implant nicely.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Christie - not long to go now! And all that stress over the flooring. How maddening. Hope that it all calms down for a peaceful August for you. Are you selling your house? 

BMW - hope all goes well at the appointment. Yay that you are getting started really soon :happydance:

Wish - I am from England originally (up north). So if you do visit England, don't just go to London please visit the beautiful countryside of the Lake District or head up to York. There is so much history in England and so many cool places to visit :haha:

Hi to everyone else and happy Thursday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

psalm - great advice, thank you. I'm all about landscape so I'd love to see the beautiful countryside as well as London-town.

you girls are getting me so excited for my stimming to start and I don't even know when that will be! 

I'm on another thread for Loss and a new bnb friend of mine had her procedure last week as well. She went in for a scan yesterday and she's all clear. They told her to start trying again ASAP, as we're most fertile after a m/c. I wonder if the same would go for me, or do you think it would be different b/c I was medicated (stims, progesterone, etc etc)? As much as I'd love to get preg naturally, I'm not holding out hope on that. But it's a nice thought!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hear of people getting pregnant after an ivf loss naturally. I know one girl personally who did. Sometimes I think any pregnancy no matter how long might fix a small hormone inbalance you might have before ivf. Because I know someone else who just got a mirena because she had a son via ivf. Then a few months later was surprised to learn she was pregnant naturally and had a little girl. 
If I go to England I want to go to Durham :) Then probably Herefordshire to see where my cows came from originally and York for family history. I should probably rent a car :haha:


----------



## crystal8

Hi ladies I would like to join your group! :hi:

Technically I'm starting my precycle now but the intent is to lead in to stims the beginning of August. I guess I'm doing an estrogen priming protocol with a round of letrozole now with monitoring and the estrace starting 7 days after ovulation. 

I just had the meeting with the RE this morning and my head is swimming. I thought we would get more direction and recommendations but she just laid out a lot of options. Modified IVF, Full IVF, ICSI, PGS. We sit down with the nurse tomorrow to iron out schedules and cost. Because of my age and AMH my RE anticipates 7-10 eggs with full IVF. Anyone read research on modified IVF? She brought that up as well. Starting to freak out about all the options. :wacko:

Anyway looking forward to following along with everyone as they go through their journeys.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Crystal sorry you have to join us! It was great chatting with you the other night :)
Is modified the smaller ivf? Less drugs and scans? Our clinic has micro ivf they call it which, is cheaper but they take less eggs etc. What is your amh? 
We will be doing icsi. But will not be doing pgs.


----------



## crystal8

Cowgirl07 said:


> Hi Crystal sorry you have to join us! It was great chatting with you the other night :)
> Is modified the smaller ivf? Less drugs and scans? Our clinic has micro ivf they call it which, is cheaper but they take less eggs etc. What is your amh?
> We will be doing icsi. But will not be doing pgs.

Modified ivf is basically femara with injectables, sort of like with IUI cycles but they can increase the injectables. They get fewer eggs, but sometimes they are better quality. She told me the costs even without medication are much better. But the success rates are lower because of fewer eggs. The reason it is under consideration is that they aim for 5-7 eggs with mild/modified/micro ivf and they are aiming for 7-10 for me with full ivf. On one hand I seem to respond well to femara/gonal f, on the other hand this method potentially involves more attempts. It's a big gamble. 

We are looking at doing at least half the eggs icsi. My RE is concerned that ICSI leaves no room for natural selection and that it has been connected to low weight babies, but on the other hand sometimes the sperm can't penetrate the egg and you get no fertilization. So if she can she does some of each.

My AMH is 7.2 which is on the low end of things (it's using the scale where this is lowish). My AFC is usually 9-13, FSH around 5.6. Except the month coming off bcp which is why we are not doing bcp the cycle before.


----------



## crystal8

Cowgirl07 said:


> Hi Crystal sorry you have to join us! It was great chatting with you the other night :)
> Is modified the smaller ivf? Less drugs and scans? Our clinic has micro ivf they call it which, is cheaper but they take less eggs etc. What is your amh?
> We will be doing icsi. But will not be doing pgs.

And thanks! It was great chatting with you as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

Hi Crystal, I am sorry you have to join a thread, but really glad it could be ours. Thanks for stating that your amh had different units. I had a little freakout when you said seven was low, but it makes sense now.:blush:

It sounds like your doctor is firmly in the quality versus quantity camp. When you do decide what you will be stimming with let me know. I am trying to keep more info on the first page if this thread so we can look at it and know who is on the same protocol as we are. I think it helps balance it when we see so and so got 50 eggs but I had say 10.

Beneathmywing, good luck at the dr. today.


----------



## beneathmywing

I got 7 eggs with regular ivf and high stims, bfn, no frosties and then did a max stim cycle and that failed miserably and we had to canceled. My follicles stopped growing. I honestly think the high dose of meds burned them out. I then changed re and he felt i should do microivf so i dont damage quality of the eggs i do make which such strong meds.. Did femara, one vial menopur and 225 units of follistim and ended up with 11 follies! All mature! I clearly did better with low stims and femara. My doctor was aiming for at least 5, and I got double that. Some people just do better with lower stims! Plus, I got three frosties. With DOR, I never thought id ever have frosties.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, crystal! I think I do full IVF, ICSI on all of them (last time I only got 6 eggs) and PGS isn't covered so we didn't do that. We didn't and won't do PGD either. Figure leave some of this up to nature. And my AMH is in the 2's - just awful. B/c of that and DH's low count, we are best doing ICSI to all of them and not leaving any up to chance.


----------



## crystal8

Renaendel said:


> Hi Crystal, I am sorry you have to join a thread, but really glad it could be ours. Thanks for stating that your amh had different units. I had a little freakout when you said seven was low, but it makes sense now.:blush:
> 
> It sounds like your doctor is firmly in the quality versus quantity camp. When you do decide what you will be stimming with let me know. I am trying to keep more info on the first page if this thread so we can look at it and know who is on the same protocol as we are. I think it helps balance it when we see so and so got 50 eggs but I had say 10.
> 
> Beneathmywing, good luck at the dr. today.

Thank you so much for this wonderful group and the welcome! This process can really make people feel like they are going through it alone.

I for sure will keep everyone posted. I am leaning towards conventional ivf since I will have to do retrieval anyway (my big fear) and my gonal f is covered by insurance. I am very unlikely to get OHSS. If that is the route we choose I will most likely be doing gonal f and repronex. I will let everyone know once those details are ironed out. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome, beneath! how many frosties are you transferring? I'm sorry if you've already said this.


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish2BMom said:


> that's awesome, beneath! how many frosties are you transferring? I'm sorry if you've already said this.

I'll be transferring 2! My Re's office has a 95-98 percent change thaw rate, which is great, but just in case one doesn't make it I'll have a back up!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Welcome Crystal! This is a great group of ladies so hope we can help answer any questions you might have. Just so you know, the last time I did IVF I was on quite a low dose and ended up with only 6 eggs. All fertilized (we have to do ICSI due to DH's poor sperm) but only 2 made it to transfer. This time I am on 300iU of Gonal F (doubling the dose from last time) and seem to be responding well. It looks like I have 9 follicles growing and 4 are already over 11mm. 

BMW - how did it go today? Sounds like the new RE is awesome - brilliant thaw rates. How do you feel about twins? 

AFM - my appointment went wll today. I start Cetrotide in the morning to stop me ovulating and carrying on at 300iU of Gonal F every night. Back in on Sunday. Dr. said we may do the intralipid infusion on Tuesday - it takes 2 hours apparently!!


----------



## crystal8

Psalm23v6 said:


> Welcome Crystal! This is a great group of ladies so hope we can help answer any questions you might have. Just so you know, the last time I did IVF I was on quite a low dose and ended up with only 6 eggs. All fertilized (we have to do ICSI due to DH's poor sperm) but only 2 made it to transfer. This time I am on 300iU of Gonal F (doubling the dose from last time) and seem to be responding well. It looks like I have 9 follicles growing and 4 are already over 11mm.
> 
> BMW - how did it go today? Sounds like the new RE is awesome - brilliant thaw rates. How do you feel about twins?
> 
> AFM - my appointment went wll today. I start Cetrotide in the morning to stop me ovulating and carrying on at 300iU of Gonal F every night. Back in on Sunday. Dr. said we may do the intralipid infusion on Tuesday - it takes 2 hours apparently!!

Thanks for the welcome! Glad you are responding better than last time. It's really interesting to hear about other people's protocols.


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Welcome Crystal! This is a great group of ladies so hope we can help answer any questions you might have. Just so you know, the last time I did IVF I was on quite a low dose and ended up with only 6 eggs. All fertilized (we have to do ICSI due to DH's poor sperm) but only 2 made it to transfer. This time I am on 300iU of Gonal F (doubling the dose from last time) and seem to be responding well. It looks like I have 9 follicles growing and 4 are already over 11mm.
> 
> BMW - how did it go today? Sounds like the new RE is awesome - brilliant thaw rates. How do you feel about twins?
> 
> AFM - my appointment went wll today. I start Cetrotide in the morning to stop me ovulating and carrying on at 300iU of Gonal F every night. Back in on Sunday. Dr. said we may do the intralipid infusion on Tuesday - it takes 2 hours apparently!!

It went well! Got the OK to start estrace and all my other meds. Ill be on steroids this cycle as well. My RE is awesome! I wish I found him sooner. He is super compassionate and understanding and I can email him any time of the day with immedate response. Does make this crazy process a tad easier. 

Glad your appt went well! Ill be doing my Intralipids on the 24th. They told me two hours as well! Nervous about that!!


----------



## Em260

Hi everyone, may I join? We're TTC #2 and starting our third IVF/ICSI. We're doing genetic testing so the retrieval is this month and the FET will be in September. I started stimming last Friday and fingers crossed the retrieval will be on Monday or Tuesday. 

A little background: we did two back-to-back IVF cycles in 2012 and froze the embryos due to a recurrence of ovarian cancer. I lost an ovary during my first bout with cancer in 2006. Luckily this time my oncologist was able to save my remaining ovary. My first FET was a success and now we're TTC a sibling for my daughter. 

Looking forward to cheering everyone on in their cycles!


----------



## Christie2011

Psalm23v6 said:


> Christie - not long to go now! And all that stress over the flooring. How maddening. Hope that it all calms down for a peaceful August for you. Are you selling your house?

I am going to try to sell my house. I want to move to a quieter neighborhood (I live too close to Baltimore now) with better schools, and a bigger house for my (hopefully) growing family. I had a better day discussing carpeting options with a different company. Hopefully their install goes smoothly.

So many different protocols going on in here. Do your fertility clinics offer assisted hatching? I think I have to specifically ask my clinic to not to, if I didn't want it. Just curious if that's the norm.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome Christie & Em!!

Beneath - Glad your appointment went well and your new RE is so much better. Yay for starting estrace! I'm right behind you starting on Tuesday :)

Psalm - Do you have an estimated retrieval date yet? So exciting!!!

AFM - I have my endometrial scratch tomorrow and later in the afternoon I'm starting acupuncture for the first time. Neither has been proven to work, but what the heck, it can't hurt right.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Welcome Em! How have the stims been this time around? What a lot you have been through - you must be so strong! Praying for you that everything goes well and keep us updated on whether the retrieval is Monday or Tuesday. 

Hope - We don't have an estimated retrieval date yet. The Dr. seems to be taking it one appointment at a time. That's fine with me! I trust her and she knows what she is doing. We will probably have a better idea on Sunday (fingers crossed). 

Christie - Our clinic has assisted hatching as one of the things you check off consent to, so I guess that's where you have to say no if you don't want it. They will do it if they think it is helpful. Last time we had assisted hatching. 

BMW - glad the appointment went well and you are starting! A good RE makes such a difference. Just feeling like it is more personal and you aren't just another number makes a huge difference to me. I will let you know how the intralipids go so you can be prepared :haha:

Crystal - thanks. I think we had more follicles last time but not all of them contained eggs (not unusual). This time hoping for more eggs of course. 

Not sure if I have told you all, but here in Dubai you cannot freeze embryos. Even if you have ones left over that would be good enough to freeze, you cannot. It makes this process a bit strange, because on the one hand we want to make enough good quality embryos but we don't want to make too many because we can't save them. You can however freeze eggs, so if we were to get enough we would potentially freeze half the eggs, so at least I don't have to go through the stimulation process again. We will see. For now, I am just concentrating on getting through this stage as best as possible. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

What are these intralipid thingies? 2 hrs?? do tell!

so exciting with everyone starting different things!

welcome, em - quite a journey you've had for the last 9+ yrs. My hat is off to you - TTC'ing is hard enough, let alone throwing cancer in the mix. Twice! Congrats for beating the crap out of it. :bodyb:

psalm - that's really interesting about freezing. At least you're able to save the eggs, that's good.

Hope - good luck with your scratch and I hope you enjoy acupuncture. I haven't thought of trying that one yet. 

christie - I did assisted hatching last time and it worked. I'm all for every little thing they can do to help me get pregnant!

BMW - that's awesome that you love your RE! I love mine too, but more the nurses in the whole process. I don't see my actual RE as often as them.

Happy Friday everyone! I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome Em260. You are in like company. I had melanoma (genetic not from sun exposure) ten years ago and a minor recurrence 8. It is amazing how doable everything seems after going through cancer. I will get you added to the front page. We are going to make this happen.

Wish2bmom, happy Friday to you too. One week down, one closer to seeing our embies on the monitor.

Psalm, how interesting that you can't freeze embryos. It must be a religious based law. They tried to pass a similar anti ivf law here last congressional session. It passed the house and the senate just let it die. I am so glad because we do hope to freeze.

Hope, good luck for your endo scratch. I hope it isn't too uncomfortable for you. At least you can go in knowing you did everything you could. 

My clinic offers it, but only if they believe it could be a problem. They want the eggs back in you as soon as they know the potentially viable ones.

Beneathmywing, I am so happy you are starting. I am glad you get intralipids. My doc won't even test for nk cells until I have failed uterine cycles. I am just given steroroids through retrieval and transfer for my AI. Here is hoping that that and my EPA work. I would hate to pay out all this money to find out I needed a scratch and il to make it work.

Crystal, cG, and everyone else happy weekend.

Afm, still anxiously waiting my Counsyl results. The scratch and Intralipids thing is bothering me more. I mean it would be wonderful if there wasn't an issue. All my recorded losses have been ectopic but I still had plenty of day 10-12 faint lines that never got darker and went away come my period. They were never blood tested so I have no proof that it happened. It makes me wonder. She thinks the steroroids will be good enough and they have outstanding rates. Why is it so hard to trust in the process?:shrug:


----------



## crystal8

Renaendel said:


> Welcome Em260. You are in like company. I had melanoma (genetic not from sun exposure) ten years ago and a minor recurrence 8. It is amazing how doable everything seems after going through cancer. I will get you added to the front page. We are going to make this happen.
> 
> Wish2bmom, happy Friday to you too. One week down, one closer to seeing our embies on the monitor.
> 
> Psalm, how interesting that you can't freeze embryos. It must be a religious based law. They tried to pass a similar anti ivf law here last congressional session. It passed the house and the senate just let it die. I am so glad because we do hope to freeze.
> 
> Hope, good luck for your endo scratch. I hope it isn't too uncomfortable for you. At least you can go in knowing you did everything you could.
> 
> My clinic offers it, but only if they believe it could be a problem. They want the eggs back in you as soon as they know the potentially viable ones.
> 
> Beneathmywing, I am so happy you are starting. I am glad you get intralipids. My doc won't even test for nk cells until I have failed uterine cycles. I am just given steroroids through retrieval and transfer for my AI. Here is hoping that that and my EPA work. I would hate to pay out all this money to find out I needed a scratch and il to make it work.
> 
> Crystal, cG, and everyone else happy weekend.
> 
> Afm, still anxiously waiting my Counsyl results. The scratch and Intralipids thing is bothering me more. I mean it would be wonderful if there wasn't an issue. All my recorded losses have been ectopic but I still had plenty of day 10-12 faint lines that never got darker and went away come my period. They were never blood tested so I have no proof that it happened. It makes me wonder. She thinks the steroroids will be good enough and they have outstanding rates. Why is it so hard to trust in the process?:shrug:

:hugs: I think it is hard to trust because so much of it feels like they are guessing. Educated guesses to be sure but there is still so much they don't understand and don't agree on. FX this is what you need and it works for you.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Just been catching up on what I've missed welcome to our new ladies :hugs: xxx happy weekend guys anyone got any exciting plans ? We're car shopping tomoz hubby's cars on point of giving up so we're getting rid quick haha

I'm more in the north of England near Leeds not too far from York x York is a beautiful city deffo a place t visit xxx


----------



## crystal8

I've started my Femara cycle and been tentatively given the go ahead to do estrace after ovulation this cycle to prime for ivf next cycle. :thumbup:
I'm hoping I actually ovulate on time this cycle and with no cysts.

Plans for the weekend include watching the opening ceremonies for the Pan Am games tonight while eating take out sushi. Then tomorrow going to visit my dad for his birthday. Nothing too exciting. :shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi new ladies!! 
Plans for me include working and phone shopping


----------



## Christie2011

Cowgirl07 said:


> Hi new ladies!!
> Plans for me include working and phone shopping

I went phone shopping last weekend. Still getting used to my new one. I will be painting this weekend. Part of my sell my house plan.


----------



## beneathmywing

Em -- Welcome! So sorry to hear about the cancer. Good luck this cycle!! 

Hopethisyear -- Tuesday will be here before you know it!!! 

Psalm -- Can't wait to hear all about the intralipids!!! Crazy how you cant freeze embies in Dubai!!

Wish2bemom -- Intralipids is an IVF infusion done a week or so before transfer that they believe will help your immune system not fight off the embryo. It's done for people with elevated NK cells. It's still fairly new and not may doctor believe or even test immunity. My doctor is a big believer, so hoping it does the trick for me!

I see my RE every visit, which is what I love the most!!! 

Renaendel -- Keeping my FX for you that steroids will be what you need!!!

Dizzy -- Have fun car shopping! I have my brother-in-law's 40th bday party tomorrow so I will be at my sisters most of the weekend.

Sorry if I missed anyone. Have an awesome weekend everyone! I will be throwing alcohol drinks over my shoulder while no one is looking at the bday party so no one asks why I am not drinking :haha:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Ren - you are exactly right. It is a religious law based on not being able to confirm the parentage of the embryo so it is banned here. Trying not to focus on that and just hoping we have enough healthy and strong embies to transfer. So sorry to hear all you have been through! Gosh what a strong group of ladies we have here! 

Crystal - I know what you mean about educated guessing! The first time around when the IVF didn't work the dr in NY literally said, yes we have no idea why it didn't work. You had great this and that but it just didn't work. I understand that they can't know everything but I was disappointed in his answer. Happy to have a new clinic and new dr that seems to be willing to try much more! 

Cowgirl - good luck phone shopping. Do you know what you want? Since I was converted to iPhone a few years ago I have t had anything else. 

BMW - enjoy the weekend at your BIL's birthday. I haven't yet had the issue of throwing a drink away. It's the month of Ramadan here so we can't eat or drink in public during the sunlight hours and then going out for dinner, there are places that won't serve alcohol. I keep thinking of saying "I am driving" so can't drink. 

Christie - good luck with the house painting! 

Dizzy - nice to hear from you. Hope all is well in sunny England. 

AFM - we are about to do our second Cetrotide injection. (Yay) and then we are going over to our friends house for breakfast. She is pregnant with her second and is due in September, so it's hard some times to hang out given that they sneezed on each other twice and got pregnant, but she is a super friend. This is the second day of our weekend - our first being Friday - so we had a busy day yesterday at church and then cooking for our friends who came over for dinner. Hoping for a relax this afternoon!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Psalm - That is really interesting that you can not freeze embryos. Have fun at your friends. 

Ren - You should still be able to do the scratch the cycle before you do your ER. It's usually done around cd 21 the cycle before your IVF. I would have done it before I did my ER if I wasn't doing PGD hence FET. Did you ask you doctor about it? As for NK & intralipids, I feel the same as you. I asked my dr and he said you can never have to many NK cells and doesn't test for them. I've had so many 10-12dpo positives that turn into AF, I so fear an implantation issue and am hoping just the steroids work too. It's so hard not to second guess our dr.

Dizzy - have fun car shopping! any type in mind?

Crystal - good luck with Femara :)

AFM - I had my endometrial biopsy (boo!!!) and acupuncture (yay!!!!) today. (If you want details they are in my journal) Glad the first is over and can't wait to do the second again on Monday. My new diet per my acupuncturist is no sugar, caffeine, alcohol, dairy, wheat, spicy food, raw food, or items colder than room temperature. I've pretty much been doing this for the last few months but am bummed to give up my morning smoothies and lunch salads. Excited for the weekend though, we are hiking the waterfalls, playing paintball and doing a couple dinners with friends.


----------



## Christie2011

beneathmywing said:


> Sorry if I missed anyone. Have an awesome weekend everyone! I will be throwing alcohol drinks over my shoulder while no one is looking at the bday party so no one asks why I am not drinking :haha:

That reminds me when I stopped drinking for my first IVF. People caught on, but didn't ask me directly. They asked my sister (who was one of only two people who knew what was going on). She had to distract and side step for me. Not even substituting with the sparkling grape juice in a champagne glass fooled my cousins. They had to wait two months before I confirmed for them.



Hopethisyear said:


> AFM - I had my endometrial biopsy (boo!!!) and acupuncture (yay!!!!) today. (If you want details they are in my journal) Glad the first is over and can't wait to do the second again on Monday. My new diet per my acupuncturist is no sugar, caffeine, alcohol, dairy, wheat, spicy food, raw food, or items colder than room temperature. I've pretty much been doing this for the last few months but am bummed to give up my morning smoothies and lunch salads. Excited for the weekend though, we are hiking the waterfalls, playing paintball and doing a couple dinners with friends.

I think I did read something when I was doing my first IVF to avoid really cold foods and drinks. Even through pregnancy. I think I ended up avoid really cold at least through the first tri.


----------



## Renaendel

Wow hope, you are almost on the same diet as I am. The only difference is replace no raw foods with only allowed zucchini, squash, tomatoes, greens and peppers. No garlic, onions, fruit, no natural or artificial sugars. You may find some good recipes under vegan, gluten free & fodmap.

It seems weird that a burger and fries are allowed so long as it is a gluten free bun. I don't know if I could do the no Raw food diet, red bell pepper slices and fresh cherry tomatoes are two of my favorite snacks.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hey how come cold food/drink can cause issue ? There's so many rules my head gets overloaded x put a deposit down on a ford kuga so hoping to get it nxt weekend x back out for my first run tomoz since I injured myself last August recon I'm gonna struggle something bad but want t start making my body stronger in hope of carrying a baby especially rebuilding my damaged muscle amazing how one action can take months to fix x

Heard a lot of people mention acupuncture may have to look into it see how you ladies get along with it I'm still learning so much about Ivf/icsi excuse me if I don't always understand the full ins and outs of all what you say ladies xx


----------



## Cowgirl07

An IPhone :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Dizzy - This is the diet my acupuncturist recommend for me based on Traditional Chinese Medicine. According to him it's important to eat warming foods to keep the body from becoming damp. Here is a bit more info https://innerlight-wellness.net/articles/the-chinese-medicine-diet

Ren - I will check out FODMAP, but it looks like there are a few differences. TCM cooks with a lot of onions, garlic, ginger, rice. I'm going to miss my salads, but I put my cherry tomotos & greens into my scrambled eggs this morning.


----------



## Renaendel

Fodmap has been amazing for me. It works with most digestive disorders. Ibs, IBD(Chrons, ulcerative colitis), gluten intolerance, celiac disease. It just provides a really handy way to figure out what foods your body digests the easiest. Now my body can focus on my uterus rather than my intestines all the time.

I never thought I had an issue with garlic, onions and beans. Then I stopped eating them and wow was my body happier. It was a new level of awesome I never knew existed.

The best part is it has been tested to be nutritionally complete. So you don't have to worry that you are hurting your body by going without.

Here is the Stanford guide my GI sent me home with.
https://stanfordhealthcare.org/cont...nutrition-services/docs/pdf-lowfodmapdiet.pdf


----------



## Em260

Hi, all. Thanks for the warm welcome!

Ren - I'm sorry to hear you've dealt with cancer as well but congrats on making it 8 years cancer free! That is a huge milestone! So true it really does make everything else seem doable. As for the intralipids and scratch, it is really tough to trust our doctors sometimes. Especially when we see others having these procedures. I know some clinics seem to do the scratch as standard protocol but it's not offered that way at my clinic. 

Christie - my clinic offers assisted hatching but I remember from my orientation session that it's very rarely used. 

Psalm - the stims haven't been too bad this time around. I am feeling more fatigued than I remember. Can't wait for ER. That's interesting they don't allow embryo freezing there. Egg freezing is supposed to have very high success rates now so that's definitely a good option to have. 

Hope - that's great you had your biopsy and acupuncture. I did acupuncture with my first IVF and it was so relaxing. I meant to do it this round but time got away from me. I'm impressed by your willpower for dieting! I would have a problem cutting out all cold food because I love ice cream a little too much :haha:

BMW - Hope you have lots of fun at the bday party! 

AFM - I went in for blood work and ultrasound this morning and it looks like my retrieval will be on Tuesday. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for the final verdict. I'm starting to feel really bloated and tired so I can't wait to get this show on the road.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hope thank you that's really interesting it's amazing what we eat can do to our bodies and I love food so much me and dh are sugar junkies but we rarely drink and don't smoke. I asked our doc if dh should do anything to improve his level but they said smoking and drinking were the main culprits. It's hard when you think other ppl lead lifestyles that are the big ttc no no and get pregnant with no effort. We got told with dh' s prob we'd have a 50% chance of conceiving on our own but then with my added issue who knows doc tried to persuade us to keep trying on our own for another year but after 2 yrs were so ready. We're lucky to have the nhs and get a complete cycle free including any frosties they manage to get and from reading you ladies who don't get funding I'm extra great full xxx


----------



## Dizzy dolly

1st 5k in 12 month done :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

Em260 said:


> Hi, all. Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> Ren - I'm sorry to hear you've dealt with cancer as well but congrats on making it 8 years cancer free! That is a huge milestone! So true it really does make everything else seem doable. As for the intralipids and scratch, it is really tough to trust our doctors sometimes. Especially when we see others having these procedures. I know some clinics seem to do the scratch as standard protocol but it's not offered that way at my clinic.
> 
> Christie - my clinic offers assisted hatching but I remember from my orientation session that it's very rarely used.
> 
> Psalm - the stims haven't been too bad this time around. I am feeling more fatigued than I remember. Can't wait for ER. That's interesting they don't allow embryo freezing there. Egg freezing is supposed to have very high success rates now so that's definitely a good option to have.
> 
> Hope - that's great you had your biopsy and acupuncture. I did acupuncture with my first IVF and it was so relaxing. I meant to do it this round but time got away from me. I'm impressed by your willpower for dieting! I would have a problem cutting out all cold food because I love ice cream a little too much :haha:
> 
> BMW - Hope you have lots of fun at the bday party!
> 
> AFM - I went in for blood work and ultrasound this morning and it looks like my retrieval will be on Tuesday. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for the final verdict. I'm starting to feel really bloated and tired so I can't wait to get this show on the road.

Thanks! It was a great time, even though I was the only sober one there!!

Retrieval is so soon! How exciting!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Em - the retrieval will soon be here! You must be so excited. I get you on feeling full. These last couple of days I feel so bloated and full. Let us know what day they confirm for.

Dizzy - well done on the 5k! The last thing I feel like doing right now is running but being in shape is a great thing. I feel like if our bodies are in half decent shape before IVF and hopefully pregnancy, it has to be easier to get that pre-pregnancy body back, right? 

BMW - well done for being sober. Hope there weren't too many questions! People can be so nosey.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - had a good appointment today. We are tentatively scheduled for ER on Thursday. Have a follow up on Tuesday where it will be confirmed. Dr. decided to halve my Gonal F dose to 150 IU and added 150IU of Pergoveris. I hadn't heard of it before but apparently it's for LH. I still have 9 follicles so hoping they all contain mature eggs by ER!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Psalm23v6 said:


> Em - the retrieval will soon be here! You must be so excited. I get you on feeling full. These last couple of days I feel so bloated and full. Let us know what day they confirm for.
> 
> Dizzy - well done on the 5k! The last thing I feel like doing right now is running but being in shape is a great thing. I feel like if our bodies are in half decent shape before IVF and hopefully pregnancy, it has to be easier to get that pre-pregnancy body back, right?
> 
> BMW - well done for being sober. Hope there weren't too many questions! People can be so nosey.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> AFM - had a good appointment today. We are tentatively scheduled for ER on Thursday. Have a follow up on Tuesday where it will be confirmed. Dr. decided to halve my Gonal F dose to 150 IU and added 150IU of Pergoveris. I hadn't heard of it before but apparently it's for LH. I still have 9 follicles so hoping they all contain mature eggs by ER!

Wow bet your getting relly excited now fingers crossed for you huni let us no how tues goes xxx


----------



## Em260

Psalm - yay you're getting so close! Yeah, the bloating is pretty bad this time. Good thing for stretchy waistbands :)

BMW - glad you had a good time! Sometimes it's even more fun being the sober one and watching all of the drinking antics. 

Dizzy - wow congrats on the 5K! It's great to start this journey in such good shape. How wonderful that you have a NHS funded cycle too! 

AFM - It's official I'm triggering tonight and my retrieval is on Tuesday. My doctor wants me to trigger with Lupron because my estrogen is a little high. So weird because I've never had this problem before. I don't think my estrogen even got above 2000 on either of my first two IVF cycles. Anyway, I'm excited for Tuesday!


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Em - the retrieval will soon be here! You must be so excited. I get you on feeling full. These last couple of days I feel so bloated and full. Let us know what day they confirm for.
> 
> Dizzy - well done on the 5k! The last thing I feel like doing right now is running but being in shape is a great thing. I feel like if our bodies are in half decent shape before IVF and hopefully pregnancy, it has to be easier to get that pre-pregnancy body back, right?
> 
> BMW - well done for being sober. Hope there weren't too many questions! People can be so nosey.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> AFM - had a good appointment today. We are tentatively scheduled for ER on Thursday. Have a follow up on Tuesday where it will be confirmed. Dr. decided to halve my Gonal F dose to 150 IU and added 150IU of Pergoveris. I hadn't heard of it before but apparently it's for LH. I still have 9 follicles so hoping they all contain mature eggs by ER!

Actually, I wasnt bothered, which I was surprised about. Word spreads quickly too so I am sure a lot of people knew not to ask questions. ER will be here before you know it!!! 



Em260 said:



> Psalm - yay you're getting so close! Yeah, the bloating is pretty bad this time. Good thing for stretchy waistbands :)
> 
> BMW - glad you had a good time! Sometimes it's even more fun being the sober one and watching all of the drinking antics.
> 
> Dizzy - wow congrats on the 5K! It's great to start this journey in such good shape. How wonderful that you have a NHS funded cycle too!
> 
> AFM - It's official I'm triggering tonight and my retrieval is on Tuesday. My doctor wants me to trigger with Lupron because my estrogen is a little high. So weird because I've never had this problem before. I don't think my estrogen even got above 2000 on either of my first two IVF cycles. Anyway, I'm excited for Tuesday!

Lol I was the photographer and got to capture all the crazies lol I still had fun. Yay for trigger time!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

looking forward to all of the Tuesday appts!! good luck on the ER, Em!

BMW - yeah - i'm somewhat glad that I have the summer to do what I want. Too many plans to have to give different reasons as to why I'm not drinking - concerts, 40th bday parties, etc. But starting in Sept, we'll start to hibernate again and it'll be easier to hide that from people!

Hope - so glad you liked your acupuncture! I hope it does the trick!

Dizzy - great job on the 5k! it's way too hot here for me to be doing races but I should get my butt on the treadmill in the basement!

I can't even believe that diet! I guess I should hang up ice cream, not that I should have it so much anyway. But allllllllll of that other stuff? I already try to avoid wheat and caffeine and am fairly successful, I only add sugar to my decaf coffee (dang it!) but I love raw veggies over cooked ones, have been trying to roll in fruits instead of bad snacks! AHHH!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck at the appointments tomorrow


----------



## fairytales87

Goodluck tomorrow to all those with appointments
Hope they go well xx


----------



## Renaendel

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck to everyone who has appt tomorrow!

I up my Estrace tomorrow from 2 to 4mg! Hope it treats me nicely.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Good luck Em! Thinking of you. 

BMW - crossing my fingers for you on the estrace!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Em - Good luck with your retrieval tomorrow :dust: keep us posted on how it goes. Remember to drink lots of liquids afterward.

Psalm - Hope all goes well at your appointment and you get to trigger tomorrow!

BMW - yay for more estrace, you are doing ok so far on it right?

AFM - When I went for my scan last Friday, they found cysts on my right ovary so I have to go for blood work tomorrow morning to make sure they aren't producing any hormones. I start estrace tomorrow and if labs come back good, I can stop BCP Saturday, then wait for AF. I'm starting to get these little panic moments that this is getting closer and I'm so afraid it's not going to work. Gotta stick with the PMA!


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Good luck Em! Thinking of you.
> 
> BMW - crossing my fingers for you on the estrace!

Thanks, doll!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hopethisyear said:


> Em - Good luck with your retrieval tomorrow :dust: keep us posted on how it goes. Remember to drink lots of liquids afterward.
> 
> Psalm - Hope all goes well at your appointment and you get to trigger tomorrow!
> 
> BMW - yay for more estrace, you are doing ok so far on it right?
> 
> AFM - When I went for my scan last Friday, they found cysts on my right ovary so I have to go for blood work tomorrow morning to make sure they aren't producing any hormones. I start estrace tomorrow and if labs come back good, I can stop BCP Saturday, then wait for AF. I'm starting to get these little panic moments that this is getting closer and I'm so afraid it's not going to work. Gotta stick with the PMA!

So far so good! 

I know how hard it is to stay positive, but its all out of our control!!! Just take it one day at a time!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all!! 

Hope - crossing fingers for you that the cysts aren't anything to be concerned about. I agree with BMW - take it one day at a time and positivity is the best thing during this process (not that it's always easy but we have to try)!

BMW - glad to hear it's going well. What's next for you? 

AFM - appointment went well. I trigger tonight at 10pm. Thankfully it's ovitrelle, so I get to do it in my stomach and not the butt. Thank heavens for small mercies. Scheduled for ER on Thursday at 10am (eeek). I also had my intralipids today. I wasn't expecting it but after our appointment with the Dr. She just asked if I could stay for another 2 hours. Luckily the appointment was early in the morning so I wasn't too late in! Worst part about the IV was them putting it in the top of my hand - ugh - it still hurts now. They felt a bit strange going in (it's just a white fluid that they pump into you) but nothing too painful. I believe I have to have another dose after transfer.


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Hope - crossing fingers for you that the cysts aren't anything to be concerned about. I agree with BMW - take it one day at a time and positivity is the best thing during this process (not that it's always easy but we have to try)!
> 
> BMW - glad to hear it's going well. What's next for you?
> 
> AFM - appointment went well. I trigger tonight at 10pm. Thankfully it's ovitrelle, so I get to do it in my stomach and not the butt. Thank heavens for small mercies. Scheduled for ER on Thursday at 10am (eeek). I also had my intralipids today. I wasn't expecting it but after our appointment with the Dr. She just asked if I could stay for another 2 hours. Luckily the appointment was early in the morning so I wasn't too late in! Worst part about the IV was them putting it in the top of my hand - ugh - it still hurts now. They felt a bit strange going in (it's just a white fluid that they pump into you) but nothing too painful. I believe I have to have another dose after transfer.

I up my Estrace today to two pills, up it to three on Saturday. My next appointment is the 24th to see if I am ready to transfer, and I will also be doing Intralipids that day if I am ready! Then transfer will be the 29th. So close!!!! 15 days till my frosties aren't cold anymore! YAY.

My first IVF I got to trigger in the stomach. With my new RE, they trigger in the upper arm, so weird and it freakin hurts! DH is such a trooper, though. He got off the hook this cycle and has to do NOTHING, but deal with moody me lol

Do they always put the IV in the hand for Intralipids? That sound painful! Did it feel cold going on? I've heard some people say that. I was told I need one infusion before transfer and then one ASAP after a bfp.


----------



## Renaendel

Wow, it is a busy morning for all of us over here!

Hope, man sorry about your cysts. You deserve a break!

Psalm, I am glad the appointment went so well! It must feel so surreal to be ready to do this Thursday. Like everyone had said, lots of water around 12 8 oz glasses. Try to not go over 4 liters of pure water because too much water an cause seizures with low sodium levels . I found that on my really bad Celiac dehydration days pedialyte was the best. Baring that use water, or coconut water, bananas and salty fries. 

Bmw, how cool you are on your increased estrace dose and almost ready for intralipids. I hope your estrogen levels are just right for the perfect response. At least if you are moody, you know the drugs are working.

Em, good luck today! I hope you can rest after and treat those ovaries gently. Fx for lots of beautiful eggs.

Dizzy, Grats on the 5k!
Hi to CG, fairytales, Wish, Christie and crystal.

Afm WE GOT OUR COUNSYL GENETICS BACK! If you can't tell I am happy to have answers. We don't share any of the same mutations, and the ones we do are Autosomal Recessive so we can't give our kid the disease. DH does have full MTHFR though so I need to ask the doc about switching him from folic acid to a prescription folate to reduce the risk of his sperm causing a misscarriage. 

Me: 
HFE hereditary Hemochromatosis

Hubbs: 
MTHFR
LCHAD Dificiency Carrier

Edit.
Oops, I do have HFE hereditary Hemochromatosis. I misread my report..I think..hmm


----------



## Em260

Thanks, ladies! ER went well and I got 12 eggs yay! That's the most I've ever had so I'm very pleased. Now the real waiting game starts with waiting to hear how many fertilize, how many blasts, etc. We're doing genetic testing so those results won't be back for another two weeks after the embryos reach blast stage. 

Psalm - yay for trigger! Ouch, sorry to hear about the IV in your hand. I've had that for both of my surgeries and it's not fun at all. 

Ren - awesome news!! I know that was very stressful waiting for the results so glad you can put your mind at ease now. I have MTHFR, compound heterozygous for c667t and a1298c alleles, so I take Folgard. 

BMW - transfer won't be long at all! Hope these two weeks fly by! Lol about your DH having to deal with moodiness, my poor DH has had his fair share of my moods this cycle. 

Hope - thanks, I stocked up on coconut water. Fingers crossed your cysts aren't producing any hormones.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay exciting day around here! 
I got my email from compassionate care and we got 25% off meds and insurance is helping a bit. So we are only looking at 3400 for meds. I start acupuncture tomorrow


----------



## beneathmywing

Em260 said:


> Thanks, ladies! ER went well and I got 12 eggs yay! That's the most I've ever had so I'm very pleased. Now the real waiting game starts with waiting to hear how many fertilize, how many blasts, etc. We're doing genetic testing so those results won't be back for another two weeks after the embryos reach blast stage.
> 
> Psalm - yay for trigger! Ouch, sorry to hear about the IV in your hand. I've had that for both of my surgeries and it's not fun at all.
> 
> Ren - awesome news!! I know that was very stressful waiting for the results so glad you can put your mind at ease now. I have MTHFR, compound heterozygous for c667t and a1298c alleles, so I take Folgard.
> 
> BMW - transfer won't be long at all! Hope these two weeks fly by! Lol about your DH having to deal with moodiness, my poor DH has had his fair share of my moods this cycle.
> 
> Hope - thanks, I stocked up on coconut water. Fingers crossed your cysts aren't producing any hormones.

12 is an awesome number! 



Cowgirl07 said:


> Yay exciting day around here!
> I got my email from compassionate care and we got 25% off meds and insurance is helping a bit. So we are only looking at 3400 for meds. I start acupuncture tomorrow

That's great on the savings!!! Every penny helps.


----------



## beneathmywing

Renaendel said:


> Wow, it is a busy morning for all of us over here!
> 
> Hope, man sorry about your cysts. You deserve a break!
> 
> Psalm, I am glad the appointment went so well! It must feel so surreal to be ready to do this Thursday. Like everyone had said, lots of water around 12 8 oz glasses. Try to not go over 4 liters of pure water because too much water an cause seizures with low sodium levels . I found that on my really bad Celiac dehydration days pedialyte was the best. Baring that use water, or coconut water, bananas and salty fries.
> 
> Bmw, how cool you are on your increased estrace dose and almost ready for intralipids. I hope your estrogen levels are just right for the perfect response. At least if you are moody, you know the drugs are working.
> 
> Em, good luck today! I hope you can rest after and treat those ovaries gently. Fx for lots of beautiful eggs.
> 
> Dizzy, Grats on the 5k!
> Hi to CG, fairytales, Wish, Christie and crystal.
> 
> Afm WE GOT OUR COUNSYL GENETICS BACK! If you can't tell I am happy to have answers. We don't share any of the same mutations, and the ones we do are Autosomal Recessive so we can't give our kid the disease. DH does have full MTHFR though so I need to ask the doc about switching him from folic acid to a prescription folate to reduce the risk of his sperm causing a misscarriage.
> 
> Me:
> HFE hereditary Hemochromatosis Carrier
> 
> Hubbs:
> MTHFR
> LCHAD Dificiency Carrier


Thanks, sweety! Time is flying by.

Glad you got your results back! I am sure the doc can give something to DH!! No worries.


----------



## Renaendel

Amazon Prime day is tomorrow July 15th!! Huge discounts on Supplements!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Em - WOW! congrats on getting 12 eggs. That's brilliant. Praying for a great fertilization rate and for those embies to grow! Hope you get to rest a little bit now!

Cowgirl - brilliant savings on the meds and glad insurance will cover you - any amount you can save is worth it. When you have to pay to have children in the first place you realize how much everything costs, but I feel like we are willing to pay anything we can to have what we long for so much. 

Ren - thanks for the advice! I am quite good about my water intake anyway but I know that the bathroom then becomes my best friend! Luckily this time I feel less bloated than before and I think it is because I am being better about my water. Problem is trying to stave off the constipation (yuck) ... Congrats on getting good results from Counsyl as well. It's just a great piece of mind when you are going through this process. 

BMW - I don't think that they always put the intralipids in your hand. I don't have particularly good veins in my right arm and they wanted to save the left arm for the ER on Thursday. I didn't really have any choice and they just went for it in my hand. It's still a bit sore but if this is the key to getting the embies to stick then I will take it! My hand got a little stiff while the intralipids were going in and they were a little cold at the beginning, but its nothing to be concerned about. 

Hi to everyone else! Hope all is well. 

AFM - just enjoying an injection free day and getting all my work in order so that I am not thinking about it tomorrow while I am off.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello ladies! been lurking - not much to give here except support!

em - good job on the solid dozen!! I hope you continue to have good luck with them fertilizing and growing. How many are you transferring? did you say you're doing assisted hatching? sorry if you already noted this.

BMW - good luck with the estrace! things are picking up now!

psalm - so excited for you!

ren - thanks for the note on the sales! I was wondering what I could buy!

:wave: to everyone else! I hope you're all well.


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Em - WOW! congrats on getting 12 eggs. That's brilliant. Praying for a great fertilization rate and for those embies to grow! Hope you get to rest a little bit now!
> 
> Cowgirl - brilliant savings on the meds and glad insurance will cover you - any amount you can save is worth it. When you have to pay to have children in the first place you realize how much everything costs, but I feel like we are willing to pay anything we can to have what we long for so much.
> 
> Ren - thanks for the advice! I am quite good about my water intake anyway but I know that the bathroom then becomes my best friend! Luckily this time I feel less bloated than before and I think it is because I am being better about my water. Problem is trying to stave off the constipation (yuck) ... Congrats on getting good results from Counsyl as well. It's just a great piece of mind when you are going through this process.
> 
> BMW - I don't think that they always put the intralipids in your hand. I don't have particularly good veins in my right arm and they wanted to save the left arm for the ER on Thursday. I didn't really have any choice and they just went for it in my hand. It's still a bit sore but if this is the key to getting the embies to stick then I will take it! My hand got a little stiff while the intralipids were going in and they were a little cold at the beginning, but its nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Hope all is well.
> 
> AFM - just enjoying an injection free day and getting all my work in order so that I am not thinking about it tomorrow while I am off.


Got it! I need to get blood done that day too so I will let them try and take it from my left arm since my right arm is my good vein and rather use that for the IV! 

Enjoy your injection free day!



Wish2BMom said:


> hello ladies! been lurking - not much to give here except support!
> 
> em - good job on the solid dozen!! I hope you continue to have good luck with them fertilizing and growing. How many are you transferring? did you say you're doing assisted hatching? sorry if you already noted this.
> 
> BMW - good luck with the estrace! things are picking up now!
> 
> psalm - so excited for you!
> 
> ren - thanks for the note on the sales! I was wondering what I could buy!
> 
> :wave: to everyone else! I hope you're all well.


Thanks!


----------



## Christie2011

Still working my way through BCP. Not no exciting news yet over here. I did go and sign all my consent forms today for the study and FET.

So much going on with everyone else though! Looking good overall I think. :dust: Let's all continue to stay positive and doing what we need to do to meet our little ones in 10 or so months.

I've finished a big chunk of the painting I had to do. At least the area that is getting carpeted today. Before I can list my house though the realtor wants me to replace two windows and finish drywalling the stairs to the basement. You would not believe how hard it is to find someone to do those things.


----------



## Em260

Psalm - thanks! I'm just waiting impatiently for the phone call to get my fert results. Enjoy your injection free day and good luck for tomorrow! 

Cowgirl - great news about the compassionate care. meds are so expensive! 

Wish - we're only transferring one embryo but we won't do a transfer until September because we're doing genetic testing. Those results won't be back for a couple of weeks and my clinic closes in August for lab cleaning and calibration. We're not doing assisted hatching. 

Christie - that's crazy it's so hard to get someone to work on those things. You would think contractors are always looking work. Hope you find someone soon!


----------



## Em260

Just got my fertilization report. I'm a little disappointed. Out of 12 eggs only 7 were mature. Luckily all 7 eggs fertilized. I've never had so many immature eggs though. I just read it might be due to the Lupron trigger my doctor had me take since my estrogen was high. I'm happy I avoided OHSS but still wish we could have had a few more mature eggs. Oh well, there is always a trade off, I suppose. I won't get another update until next Monday when they let me know how many made it to blast and were PGD tested.


----------



## Wish2BMom

7 still sounds like a great number, esp if you're only transferring one! FX'ed you continue to get some good results - proper development and most of all, great PGD results. FX'ed!


----------



## Renaendel

Wow all seven mature eggs fertilized. That bodes really well for your egg quality Em. Sorry the 12 didn't all mature.


----------



## beneathmywing

Em, 7 is still a great number! Especially since they were all mature and all fertilized! FX for you!!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Em - I echo what everyone else has said! 7 is a great number and they all fertilized - that's brilliant. Keeping everything crossed for Monday for you. xoxo


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Fingers crossed em xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

7 is great EM! FX'd they all make it to blasts and come through PGD with shining colors!!


----------



## Em260

Thanks, ladies. I think I just needed to readjust my expectations. I'm normally a glass half full type of person but I swear being on these hormones does a number on me sometimes. This journey really is a roller coaster sometimes. Thanks for all of your kind words!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

I'm up and down all the time as it is and I'm not even on the meds yet so I can more then sympathis with u xx what's meant to be will be I have every hope for you x


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am a half empty person too. I hope they come through screening fabulously


----------



## Renaendel

I think I am a glass half full person for everyone but myself, then it is doom and gloom. You are doing the best that you can Em. :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy dolly

One of my friends said to me the other day stop trying to cross bridges you've not even come to yet and she's totally right but I still can't stop myself with the but what ifs haha


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh em, I am an optimist to a FAULT and this whole thing has me up and down by the hour sometimes! if i say so myself, you're in good company here! ;)

I love your friend's advice, dizzy! on another thread, probably last year, someone from Ireland posted a little proverb that has stuck with me - "What is meant for you will not pass you by". If I was still into tattoos, I'd totally put this somewhere.


----------



## Christie2011

My first IVF i opted for assisted hatching. For some reason I thought maybe since my IUIs weren't working my eggs were too tough for the little guys to get in. It worked for me. This time I opted for it because they told me that with frozen embryos the lining could be even thicker. :shrug: It worked once for me so I'm not going to change anything and hope that it works again without complications.


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed - it worked for me so we're totally doing it again!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all! Some great advice being spread around today!! It's wonderful. Sometimes in this journey I find it hard to be positive but you ladies are making it seem like a glass half full day. So thank you for that.

update on me - we had egg collection today and they got 7 eggs. Less than I was hoping for but enough. We will get a call tomorrow morning to tell us how many were mature and fertilized then we are scheduled either for Sunday (3 day transfer) or Tuesday (5 day transfer). Praying we get some blasts so we can go to Tuesday!! Grow embies grow!


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Hi all! Some great advice being spread around today!! It's wonderful. Sometimes in this journey I find it hard to be positive but you ladies are making it seem like a glass half full day. So thank you for that.
> 
> update on me - we had egg collection today and they got 7 eggs. Less than I was hoping for but enough. We will get a call tomorrow morning to tell us how many were mature and fertilized then we are scheduled either for Sunday (3 day transfer) or Tuesday (5 day transfer). Praying we get some blasts so we can go to Tuesday!! Grow embies grow!

Awesome! Fx for a great fert report!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Psalm23v6 said:


> Hi all! Some great advice being spread around today!! It's wonderful. Sometimes in this journey I find it hard to be positive but you ladies are making it seem like a glass half full day. So thank you for that.
> 
> update on me - we had egg collection today and they got 7 eggs. Less than I was hoping for but enough. We will get a call tomorrow morning to tell us how many were mature and fertilized then we are scheduled either for Sunday (3 day transfer) or Tuesday (5 day transfer). Praying we get some blasts so we can go to Tuesday!! Grow embies grow!

Aw excited for you keeping everything crossed xxx keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

woohooo!! way to go, psalm!! that's a good number! FX'ed for fertilization and maturation!


----------



## Renaendel

:yipee: go eggies


----------



## Cowgirl07

Grow eggies!!


----------



## Em260

Psalm - yay! I think 7 must be a lucky number :). Fx for fert report and lots of blasts!

Everyone else - thanks again for all of your encouragement. It's so nice to have people who really understand what this journey is like.


----------



## Christie2011

Waiting patiently for ya'lls fertilization :spermy: reports :)


----------



## Renaendel

Today the RE approved us to go ahead with September even with DHs MTHFR diagnosis. His counts are high enough that it doesn't matter! He is still getting his homocysteine checked and probably will go on a better suppliment but his already good sperm are apparently going to get even better!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ren - That's awesome news!

Dizzy - your friend is smart, I like that saying a lot.

Psalm - congrats on your retrieval, great number. Hope you are getting some rest and drinking lots of fluids.

AFM - I started estrace this week and stop BCP tomorrow, lots of waiting this cycle :coffee:


----------



## Em260

Ren - that's great news! Do you have an approximate start date? 

Hope - little by little you're getting there. The waiting is one of the hardest things in this journey. Hope the time passes quickly.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all! Sounds like things are moving along nicely for Ren and Hope. Looking forward to hearing your update Em. 

Thanks for all the support ladies. I am sorry I haven't been on to update you before now. Truth be told it's because I was very upset with our fertilization report. Basically only 4 out of 7 eggs were mature and one other matured later in the day. Out of those 4/5 only 2 fertilized normally. So we are praying and hoping that our future baby is in one of those two. When we got our call from the RE today she said they are of good quality and are at 4 cells which is whee they should be around 48 hours after. We are going in tomorrow morning at 10am where they will explain the quality of the embryos and we will transfer them both. Not the outcome we were hoping for but better than nothing. I ask your prayers for tomorrow. Thanks so much in advance. 

Love to you all. Xoxo


----------



## Renaendel

I'll have everything I have crossed for your transfer here tomorrow!


----------



## beneathmywing

Fx for you Psalm! Lots of prayers sent your way


----------



## ES89

Good luck psalm! 
I'm literally waiting for Af to arrive then it's all systems go &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thank you all!! It means so much. Xoxo


----------



## Hopethisyear

Psalm - You are in my prayers tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Will be thinking off you tomoz psalm xxxx you only need one to work to get that baby stay positive huni xxxxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thank you again lovelies. It really means a lot to have you all wishing us well. It's official - I am PUPO! :happy dance: Beta is July 30. 

ES - when do you think AF will start? Hopefully not too long to wait now.

BMW - how's it all going for you? What's the next step?

Em - fingers crossed and prayers sent for your update tomorrow. 

Hope - keep patiently waiting and it will all be starting before you know it. 

Ren - so glad that you got the go ahead for September. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Em260

Psalm - congrats on being PUPO!! Fx and lots of prayers coming your way. Rest up and let those embies snuggle in for the long haul!


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Thank you again lovelies. It really means a lot to have you all wishing us well. It's official - I am PUPO! :happy dance: Beta is July 30.
> 
> ES - when do you think AF will start? Hopefully not too long to wait now.
> 
> BMW - how's it all going for you? What's the next step?
> 
> Em - fingers crossed and prayers sent for your update tomorrow.
> 
> Hope - keep patiently waiting and it will all be starting before you know it.
> 
> Ren - so glad that you got the go ahead for September.
> 
> Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend.


Yay, PUPO! So exciting. 

I up my Estrace to 3 pills today. I was feeling pretty rubbish with 2 so I am not looking forward to it, but whatever it takes, right?! My lining check is Friday, finally. If all is well, I do Intralipids that day as well and transfer will be the 29th! Wooohooo. Getting there.


----------



## N8ie

Psalm- congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Pupo ? Sorry ladies what does that stand for ?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Pregnant until proven otherwise:)


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Ah thankyou haha I like that :blush:


----------



## ES89

I was gonna ask the same thing! 
Af due in a week to 11 days time, can't come quick enough! 
Good luck beneathmywings! Not long till 29th &#128522; anyone here doing the short protocol??


----------



## beneathmywing

ES89 said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing!
> Af due in a week to 11 days time, can't come quick enough!
> Good luck beneathmywings! Not long till 29th &#128522; anyone here doing the short protocol??


It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Dizzy - it's one of my favorite acronyms! Soon enough there will be many more on this thread who will be PUPO and I hope just P (for pregnant)! 

Beneath - so sorry to hear the estrace isn't treating you well. These things we do to ourselves in the hope of having a child is really marvelous to me. And I feel like we will do pretty much anything. You're doing brilliantly and as ES89 said, the 29th will be here so soon! 

ES - I did the short protocol both times. Basically on Day 1 call up the clinic and get booked in or the first time I just showed up on Day 2 of the cycle for my initial scan and bloods. Do you have questions about the protocol? Anything we can help you with? 

Ren - thanks for updating the first page! Now is the waiting game! 

N8ie and Cowgirl - thanks for the wishes! How's everything going for the two of you?


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Dizzy - it's one of my favorite acronyms! Soon enough there will be many more on this thread who will be PUPO and I hope just P (for pregnant)!
> 
> Beneath - so sorry to hear the estrace isn't treating you well. These things we do to ourselves in the hope of having a child is really marvelous to me. And I feel like we will do pretty much anything. You're doing brilliantly and as ES89 said, the 29th will be here so soon!
> 
> ES - I did the short protocol both times. Basically on Day 1 call up the clinic and get booked in or the first time I just showed up on Day 2 of the cycle for my initial scan and bloods. Do you have questions about the protocol? Anything we can help you with?
> 
> Ren - thanks for updating the first page! Now is the waiting game!
> 
> N8ie and Cowgirl - thanks for the wishes! How's everything going for the two of you?


You will bring on the bfp's for this lucky thread!!! When is OTD?

Im pushing through! Ill be fine and all this will be forgotten when my baby is in my hands!!!


----------



## ES89

Hopefully we will all be big P's! &#128522;&#128522; 
I'm pretty clued up on what's going to happen, just obviously never done the injections before so I'm a little nervous. Just hope the side effects don't affect me too much. I got told to drink plenty. Did you only have a low dosage too? My amh was 31 so I'm on the lowest dosage


----------



## Psalm23v6

Beneath - OTD is July 30. Not sure whether I will test before or not. Just trying to get through the next week and will see how I feel! You are absolutely right; once we have our much longed for baby, we won't care about any of this stuff!

ES - I was told I had low AMH at my last blood test prior to IVF. Our scale is different and so my number was below 2 (which is not good). However, when I went for the baseline scan this time the Dr. said that actually counting the antral follicles can be a better indicator of how you are going to respond to the stims rather than a number on an AMH scale. For our first IVF, I was on 75 IU of Menopur and 75 IU of Gonal F for 10 days and they got 6 eggs. This time I was on 300 of Gonal F for 6 days, then 150 of Gonal F and 150 of Pergoveris for 2 days and got 7 eggs. So whether I was on a higher or lower dose seemed to make no difference to the number collected but I had all mature eggs the first time and only 4/7 the second time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats on being PUPO, psalm!! That's one of my fave acronyms too. Besides BFP!! FX'ed for 6/30! sticky :dust: 

ren - maybe we can be bump buddies!! if my body would like to throw me a bone and give me my first AF post-mc by the end of this month. Not sure though - had bloods done last Thurs and my HCG was still 19. So I have to go in AGAIN this Friday to see if they've finally crept down to 0.

em - how are you feeling?

bmw - I hope the estrace is playing nice. But yes, I fully agree - I'll put up with anything, as I fully intend on forgetting how awful some of this has the potential to be. 

Hope - how are you doing?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Everything is fine for me just waiting lol. I started acupuncture last week and am waiting for the next af to see if I will start bcp then or wait until the following cycle


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2BMom said:


> Hope - how are you doing?

I'm good thanks, I finished BCP Saturday and started estrace last week. So far no side effects which is nice. Now just waiting for AF to start so we can get this show on the road. Not having any signs she is going to show anytime soon though. Maybe if I squeeze my belly and jump up and down, eat the eyes of a newt and toes of a frog :haha: So if I figured correctly, transfer will be about 20 days after AF starts. If all goes well this will be my last AF for a long while and I will hopefully be preggo next month at this time.

In the meantime I told DH I want to repaint & redo the floor in our bedroom. We have 10 year old carpet that I want to get rid of. We also decided to repaint the guest room (nursery to be) as we have a few different guests coming to stay with us soon. This got me to looking at nursery themes, we are thinking yellow and gray theme for the guest room/nursery. I hope I'm not jinxing anything.


----------



## KrissyB

Joining all you fine Aug/Sept ladies.

I had my first FET in July, but unfortunately that ended in a chemical. So I'll be transfer my second (and only remaining) frosty next cycle - which should end up in Aug or Sept depending on when my period starts.


----------



## Christie2011

Welcome Krissy!

Psalm congrats on being our first PUPO! Hopefully you're our first BFP too!

I took my last BCP today, but one of my sons has come down with a fever, which means he can't go to daycare until he has been without a fever for 24 hours. If he has a fever tomorrow then I will have to miss my baseline apt Wednesday. I'm not sure what that will do to my cycle. FX he is better tomorrow so I can drop them off at day care. Or I may need to be sneaky and give him some medicine before dropping him off, go to my apt at 8am and then pick them up before he shows a fever again.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I love the color ideas, Hope! I hadn't thought of gray....hmmm..... :)
lemme know if the eyes of newt work and if you find a good deal on them!

hi Krissy! :wave: I'm sorry about your chemical. I'm here after losing my first IVF round as well, waiting on AF. Tick, tick tick...


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Welcome KrissyB xxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Krispy - welcome. So sorry to hear about your chemical. Here's to wishing and hoping that the next cycle is the one for you. Did you have PGD on your embryos? 

Hope - glad you are on your way. How annoying is it that when we want AF to arrive she never does! Sounds like things will move really quickly once she rears her head! 

Christie - thank you for the wishes! I hope so too! I hope your son gets better soon! Is there anyone who can take him while you go to the appointment if he still isn't better? How exciting that you will be starting really soon!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Sorry Krissy! Not sure why my mobile corrected your name to Krispy. I apologize!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

I'm think I'm gonna be the last to get started on this thread im so impatient haha xxx question for u all wen u had hsg's done did they change you cycle last cycle was only 24 days and af is getting lighter the cycle before wasn't much better


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2BMom said:


> oh I love the color ideas, Hope! I hadn't thought of gray....hmmm..... :)
> lemme know if the eyes of newt work and if you find a good deal on them!

So just for the heck of it I google eye of newt on sale and this came up, too funny!!!! 
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090811200552AAOlmTr


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hopethisyear said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> oh I love the color ideas, Hope! I hadn't thought of gray....hmmm..... :)
> lemme know if the eyes of newt work and if you find a good deal on them!
> 
> So just for the heck of it I google eye of newt on sale and this came up, too funny!!!!
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090811200552AAOlmTrClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KrissyB

Wish - FXed that round two is a lucky one for both of us :dust: 

Psalm - I only had two eggs fertilize so we decided against PGS for cost reasons. But both eggs that fertilized reached day 5 growing strong, so hopefully next one will work out. And there's been quite a few people who've called me "Krispy" on here lol. I never knew it was an autocorrect thing lol.

Dizzy - I O'ed early than normal on my HSG cycle, so that cycle ended up being short for me as well.


----------



## Christie2011

Psalm23v6 said:


> Christie - thank you for the wishes! I hope so too! I hope your son gets better soon! Is there anyone who can take him while you go to the appointment if he still isn't better? How exciting that you will be starting really soon!

Normally it would be my sister, but I just found out she went out of town. She's a few too many states away right now to help out.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hopethisyear said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> oh I love the color ideas, Hope! I hadn't thought of gray....hmmm..... :)
> lemme know if the eyes of newt work and if you find a good deal on them!
> 
> So just for the heck of it I google eye of newt on sale and this came up, too funny!!!!
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090811200552AAOlmTrClick to expand...

yup what dizzy said
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

that's awesome!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dizzy - I O'ed really early right after my AF. in fact, the tech nurse that was in the HSG with me said 'go home and get busy b/c sometimes this causes early O', but I didn't believe her b/c I think I was around cd8 or something. Sure enough, AF came around a whole week earlier! And then my next one was 4 days late. 

krissy - definitely, let's make 2nd time a charm!


----------



## Renaendel

Christie, hope your boy can break his fever and you can get to your baseline.

Krissy, I wish you didn't have to be here. :hugs: at least we can go through the months together. I don't think I have ever seen you called Krispy, or maybe I just read it and changed it in my brain. Yup, totally didn't see it and it was there all the time.

Dizzy dolly, I just checked and I ovulated exactly one week later. My cycle was only three days longer though, so it was a really short LP. Still, so worth doing it. It gave great information.

Hope, that is hilarious. It is always so weird after all this time to be wishing for AF. I hope she pops her head in soon. There are some really nice grey and yellow colors that would work for a nursery and guest room.

Wish2bmom, it would be great to be bump buddies!

Es89, I bet you will do fine with the injections. Everyone I have heard says it is way easier than they thought.

Bmw, how is your estrace treating you?

N8ie- how are you doing? Anything exciting this week?

CG- how was acupuncture for you? 

Afm, nothing new. I need to see which of my suppliments are making me feel so good so I can continue them after I am either pregnant or stop ttc. I picked up a full body pillow from Amazon that I am super excited about; it just arrived


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm -- You can make it through next week! I have faith in you :thumbup: 

Wish -- Thanks, hun! It's not being too nice to me. Went up to three pills yesterday and have a killer headache today! UGH.

Cowgirl -- How are you liking acupuncture? I started last week and really like it.

Hope -- Glad to hear Estrace is treating you well! Hope AF shows for you soon. 

Krissy -- So sorry you had to join us in here :hugs: Hope next cycle is super lucky!

Christie -- Really hope your son gets better!!!!

Dizzy -- I think I ovulated late when I had my HSG. I guess it's different for everyone.

Renaendal -- Estrace is being REAL mean to me! :growlmad: I think I may need to purchase a full body pillow. That sounds heavenly.


----------



## Em260

Krissy - welcome. I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: Fx for this next cycle. 

Wish - I'm feeling better, thanks for asking. Almost all of my abdominal soreness from egg retrieval is gone. 

Dizzy - I didn't notice any difference in cycle length for my HSG. 

ES - I've been on the short protocol for all of my cycles. The injections are only intimidating until you get through the first one. Then it gets a lot easier. It's just psyching yourself up for the first one that is tough. 

Christie - hope your DS feels better. I would call the dr. office and see if you can bring him with you if he can't go to daycare. 

BMW - sorry to hear the Estrace is giving you headaches ouch!

Ren - body pillows are the best. I still use mine on the couch when I'm watching movies :haha:

Hope I didn't miss anyone, this thread is really moving fast now!

AFM - I waited around all day for the phone call and it never came so I finally called right before the office closed and got the answering service. Luckily, someone called me right back. Great news - 5 blasts were frozen and sent off for genetic testing. We've had a 30% normal rate for our last two cycles so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we get 1 or 2 normals this time. They said it will take 7-10 business days for the results so the waiting continues...


----------



## Hopethisyear

Em - Glad they called you back and that's fantastic news that you had 5 sent for testing. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get at least 2 normals. This waiting game is so frustrating.


----------



## Cowgirl07

My hsg didn't change mine I don't think, I od a day early that's it. It is really informative though. 
Hi krissy 
I like acupuncture it's relaxing for me.


----------



## missbliss3

Hi how do I join this group of Aug/Sept Fresh/Frozen?
I did a cycle with my frozen eggs last month, and got a BFN :(
We are trying again - will be starting my meds and baseline ultrasound on Aug 7th, egg retrieval around the 18th or so, and praying my estrogen levels are low enough so we can do a transfer right after...if not we will have to freeze the embryos and transfer late September...
Thanks!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Miss bliss your joined all you have to do is comment. Welcome to the groupo but I am so sorry your first one failed


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Welcome missbliss :hi:


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome missbliss! good luck with cycle #2!
did they switch up your meds or anything or just go with what was successful for good eggs the first time? I'm curious as to what they'll do with me. I was successful enough to get enough eggs, 3 of them developed well, transferred 2 and I got a BFP with 1 that ended early. I'd assume they'd just stick with the same plan, right?
Can anyone tell I'm itching to get back in the game?

Hope, I may have to copy you on that color scheme! our nursery-to-be is already a light yellow..... :) And if it's a girl, you can add punches of pink or purple, and if it's a boy you can add punches of blue or green!


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome bliss, good luck on your next cycle!!


----------



## Christie2011

Em - Congrats on 5 blasts! Hopefully you have a few healthy ones in there.

Welcome MissBliss

I used two body pillows with my pregnancy, but I may splurge and buy this https://www.amazon.com/Oversized-Pr...d=1437485044&sr=8-4&keywords=pregnancy+pillow and hope that it will help keep all the pillowness where it needs to be. I liked having the support for my back and it helped me from rolling off my left side when sleeping.

So far today, my DS is fever free, which means I can take him to daycare tomorrow and not miss my apt. FX he stays fever free for the rest of the day and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Renaendel

Great news his fever has dropped! Now there is less worry about making your appointment. That is the same pillow I bought! Though I picked up the "junior" sized since I am only five feet tall.

Welcome missbliss. Keep posting so we know where you are in your process.

Em, great news that you have five embryos to test.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome MissBliss!!!

Christie - Great news the fever has dropped!

Wish -We aren't going to to the whole pink/blue mostly because I can't stand the color pink. If it's a girl and she wants that when she can choose that's fine but in the mean time, yellow it is. Off to Home Depot today to look at paint. We are going to continue to call it the guest room so we don't jinx anything.

AFM - AF showed today!!! Yay! I get my updated appointment and transfer calendar today. I'm so excited


----------



## beneathmywing

Christie -- Glad to hear no fever!!! 

Em -- 5 embies to test! That's awesome!

Hope -- YAY for AF!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hope - yay for AF! yeah, as I was typing it, I was like 'ugh, don't be so typical!' Who knows what we'll do. I'm all about the jinx for myself so right now, it's a catch-all room! :)

em - forgot to say yay for 5 strong embies!!

christie - glad you don't have to move things around and DS is feeling better. :)


----------



## Christie2011

I didn't go pink/blue/green/yellow or any traditional baby colors when I did the nursery for my sons. I went with a deep red and accented with white nursery furniture.
 



Attached Files:







P1010007.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6









P1010009.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6









P1010008.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wish2BMom

adorable nursery, Christie! that red is nice and bold.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I love that Christie!!!!


----------



## N8ie

Renaedel- I'm good, I think &#128522;. Tomorrow I'm meeting the doctor to discuss the way forward.

I'm not doing a FET, we will be starting from scratch. New cycle everything. I will update once I know more


----------



## ES89

Loving the nursery christie &#128522;&#128522; 
Well AF came early, rang the hospital today And I'm having my scan on Thursday morning, starting to feel very real now! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Cowgirl07

N8ie Good luck tomorrow! 
ES89 eek how exciting!


----------



## Hopethisyear

ES89 - AF showed for me today too!!! I have my scan this Friday and estimated transfer date of August 10th. What about you? It is all feeling so real now!


----------



## Em260

MissBliss - welcome!

Hope - So exciting you're getting started! I love gray for a nursery, it's very soothing and peaceful. Plus, I'm anti-pink like you haha. 

Christie - that's great you can make the appointment tomorrow and your son is feeling better! Love the nursery pics. 

N8ie - good luck tomorrow.


----------



## beneathmywing

ES -- Yay for AF showing for you as well!


----------



## KrissyB

Ugh. I am crampy as sh*t :sick:. Hopefully that means AF will come quickly and our next transfer cycle will begin soon! I go in tomorrow for hopefully my last beta to find out if I can drop the meds.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi everyone. Sorry I have been MIA. I have been stalking but trying not to obsess. I started ny stims today. Ahhhhhh so ready to be pregnant. 

Good luck to us all!


----------



## N8ie

ES89 and Hope, AF just arrived too. That means if hubby and I decide on the long protocol tonight that tomorrow I have to see the doctor.

Today was my appointment for the way forward, since last month our ICSI failed on the short protocol she has decided to either put me on the minimal stimulation or the long protocol. DH and I need to discuss this tonight. From the short protocol from the 20 retrieved eggs only 2 made it to day 5 that's why we did the day 5 transfer one preblast and one 3AA grade (all the time I thought I had a 1AA) and obviously that cycle didn't work.

All the best to all you ladies, hoping for a lot of BFP soon


----------



## N8ie

Ttcbaby- I know what you mean.


----------



## Christie2011

My transfer is scheduled for August 10th as well. That will be a busy day around here!

I'm not sure what I will be doing the nursery in this time around. I'll wait to decide until we move. Will have to be something neutral since I'm going to try to stay team yellow. I will still be using my white nursery furniture though.

Had my apt today to kick off my cycle. I start del-estrace injections today and do that every third day until Aug. 5th then go in for a lining check. Starting to seem real now.


----------



## Em260

N8ie - that is hard that the doctor left it up to you to decide. Did she have a stronger recommendation for one protocol over another? 

ttcbaby - I remember you from our other thread. I'm excited to cheer you on for this cycle! 

Christie - great news you're getting started!


----------



## N8ie

Christie- great news, I'm happy for you.

Em260- she is leaning towards the mini- IVF (minimal stimulation) but for me it feels like that lives too much to fate, I would prefer the long protocol and DH agrees too.


----------



## beneathmywing

N8ie said:


> ES89 and Hope, AF just arrived too. That means if hubby and I decide on the long protocol tonight that tomorrow I have to see the doctor.
> 
> Today was my appointment for the way forward, since last month our ICSI failed on the short protocol she has decided to either put me on the minimal stimulation or the long protocol. DH and I need to discuss this tonight. From the short protocol from the 20 retrieved eggs only 2 made it to day 5 that's why we did the day 5 transfer one preblast and one 3AA grade (all the time I thought I had a 1AA) and obviously that cycle didn't work.
> 
> All the best to all you ladies, hoping for a lot of BFP soon


Just for some uplift, I did a LOT better on low stim. 11 eggs compared to 7 when I did normal IVF. It does work better for some ladies.


----------



## N8ie

Thanks beneath- we did a lot of research about the two and we decided on the low stimulation (mini IVF).

I'm excited to be starting a new cycle


----------



## beneathmywing

N8ie said:


> Thanks beneath- we did a lot of research about the two and we decided on the low stimulation (mini IVF).
> 
> I'm excited to be starting a new cycle


:thumbup:


----------



## Christie2011

Ugh. First injection was hard tonight. My fear of needles took over, I even selected the smaller looking gauge needle. Not even counting to three and just doing it worked. I did get it done and it wasn't as bad as I was building it up, but damn. At least it's not every day.

I found out I'm on a combination protocol for progesterone. So I'll be doing PIO injections every third day once I start and 2 inserts twice a day, every day. I like the fewer injections, but I was kind of hoping I wouldn't have to do any.


----------



## Em260

Chrissy - I missed your update before I posted. Sorry to hear about the cramps :hugs: Hope you're able to drop the meds soon. 

N8ie - it sounds like mini IVF might be the best thing. I would lean that way if your dr. is recommending it. I've read it's supposed to give better egg quality. Hope this will bring you your bfp!

Christie - those PIO shots are the worst! I am not looking forward to doing those again. I agree, the first time is daunting. I stood in front of the mirror forever before I worked up the nerve to do it. That's great you only have to do them every 3 days.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Just wanted to stop by and hi and so excited for everyone getting started! Wishing you ladies all the best and hoping that this journey is much more positive for most of us this time. 

AFM - just sitting over here waiting for OTD. Trying to occupy my mind with anything but it's not working!


----------



## Hopethisyear

If you are doing to PIO shots try using a heating pad for about 10 minutes before and after, it helped me a lot.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks Hope. Actually I have vaginal suppositories morning and night which are messy but doing ok on them so far!


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> Thanks Hope. Actually I have vaginal suppositories morning and night which are messy but doing ok on them so far!

Im doing sups morning and night too.. Ugh. Any tips to keep it all in there?! :blush:


----------



## Wish2BMom

BMW - so I just wrote this on the June/July thread too - I read up on why so much of it falls out and if that's ok/am I losing half of what I need. It's ok that all of that comes out - the actual hormone is absorbed within the first hour. The rest is just waste. It's icky, but you're not losing anything!!

N8 - I think you wrote this but I forgot - what does a mini-IVF entail?


----------



## N8ie

Wish- it's actually short for minimal stimulation. Instead of getting the stimulation injections where there can be a risk of OHSS I will be on tablets (clomid) and the cycle produces fewer but better quality eggs. I think there is still a trigger shot and after that, the normal IVF process follows (egg retrieval, egg transfer etc) 

Before I do it, I still need to do the endometrial scratch. I will update more as I am undergoing my cycle.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Beneath - I agree with Wish. I don't think you can possibly keep it all in there and any extra is just more than your body needs. I don't think a single pair of my underwear is getting spared though from this yucky stuff. Oh well. If it works I am not complaining. Are you getting any side effects? I am finding I am super tired and terribly constipated (same thing happened last time).


----------



## KrissyB

Hi all - I needed to kinda drop off for a few days to clear my mind, but I'm back.
OMG. It was like pulling teeth trying to tell get my IVF coordinator to understand that my DOCTOR did not want me to go through another full down regulation.... But I have my new schedule! It's going to be a little messy because I'm away next week (when my period should start) so my baseline may be a few days late, which may shift my transfer day slightly but I believe it should end up being sometime in the week between Aug 16th-23rd!


----------



## ES89

Not the news we were hoping for today. The nurse found a cyst on both my ovaries so the ivf cycle isn't going ahead this time. I have got to wait for an appointment to come through now to discuss options to get rid of them. Can Anyone give me some insight into the treatment?


----------



## Dizzy dolly

ES89 said:


> Not the news we were hoping for today. The nurse found a cyst on both my ovaries so the ivf cycle isn't going ahead this time. I have got to wait for an appointment to come through now to discuss options to get rid of them. Can Anyone give me some insight into the treatment?


Aw that's rubbish do u mean with the treatment for the cysts?


----------



## Hopethisyear

ES - Sorry about the cysts hun. Were you on BCP? My RE had me take pills for a few weeks, I had a couple cysts but they weren't producing hormones because the BCP took care of that. You Dr. may have you try that for a few weeks.


----------



## ES89

Is bcp the pill? If so no. Guess I will just have to wait till my appointment comes through


----------



## Hopethisyear

Yes BCP = Birth Control Pill


----------



## Christie2011

Maybe we should all request our clinics serande our embryos :)https://www.rt.com/news/272902-spain-ivf-embryos-serenade/


----------



## Renaendel

I support this 100%. :winkwink: Maybe I'll start singing to my ovaries now, but it would probably work better with a cute guy doing the singing.


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish -- Thanks hun! That makes me feel better!

Psalm -- I'm always worried my body isn't absorbing enough of it, but I am sure it is! I haven't started it yet. Hopefully tomorrow night if my lining is ready to go at tomorrow's scan! FX! I'm usually superrrrrr tired on progesterone, though, so I suspect that happening again.

ES -- Oh, no! Those darn cysts =( I'm sorry, hun!


----------



## Christie2011

I just noticed there was a date missing on my protocol schedule. Of course it's 10:30 at night and no one is in the office to call up and panic to. I sent off an email though and they are pretty good at responding to those. The schedule they gave me is missing 7/23 which puts my first two del-estrace injections 4 days apart instead of three. If I stick with the every third day, well I would suppose that would move my lining check and transfer days. Which suits me just fine, I'm good with getting my babies a day earlier :)


----------



## N8ie

Was- sorry to hear about the cyst.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ES - that sucks about the cysts and another wait. I'm so sorry. 

I will not be singing to my ovaries, as it may make them shrivel up for good! :haha: Well, I guess they hear it enough when a good song comes on in the car.


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry about your cysts ES. I hope they can get them resolved quickly for you.

Christie, I can't believe a day is just missing in your calendar. Very weird.

Wish, I think I have a terrible voice but ohh well I sing to the radio too.


----------



## Cowgirl07

My singing is terrible but I don't care.


----------



## beneathmywing

Lining was at a 10 today! Right where we wanted it to be :thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay great news


----------



## beneathmywing

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yay great news

Thanks! I have a terrible voice as well, but Ill still be singing haha


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh the chorus we would have!

man - moooooore waiting! still trying to follow my HCG down to zero after my mc and it's taking its sweet time. We went from 321 2 weeks after D&C to 19 last week, to 3.55 today. It has to be below 1 for them to stop sticking me, so I have to go in AGAIN next Friday. ugh!


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish - it took me FOUR weeks to go from a 9 to a 0. It was pretty ridiculous. I hope it doesn't take you that long.


----------



## crystal8

I promised I would update when DH and I had made a decision. After consulting with both the FS and the nurse we have decided to do conventional ivf (no PGS). We figure this is the middle of the road and best given what we know about how I respond to injectables during IUI. I get my medication schedule on Monday though most likely gonal f and repronex for stims with orgalutran as the antagonist. I start the estrogen priming on Wednesday. 

I feel so much better having a plan. :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

beneathmywing said:


> Wish - it took me FOUR weeks to go from a 9 to a 0. It was pretty ridiculous. I hope it doesn't take you that long.

noooooooooooooo!!! :grr:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - It sounds like you should be at 0 by next Friday. 

Beneath - yay for great lining :dust:

Crystal - It feels so great to have a plan and I think yours is a good one!

AFM - I have a scan this afternoon and my DR is visiting my island so I don't have to fly for this one. DH & I are going to spend the weekend working on redoing our bedroom floor and painting. We are doing a light grey hardwood on the floor, but I still need to pick a wall color. I'm so excited to get rid of the carpet.


----------



## Renaendel

Wish2bmom, mine took forever too. It was over a month even with methotrexate added in. It sounds like yours is dropping naturally which is so much better for your body. 3-4 hcg should drop in no time.

Beneathmywing, amazing lining!

Crystal, that sounds like a great plan. It is so nice you finally know what you guys are doing.

Took my last birthcontrol pill last night. Really looking forward to this week without nausea. I think AF is due Tuesday. I'll call the office and probably be back on bcp until shots start. :(

Bmw this picture is for you.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish2BMom said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Wish - it took me FOUR weeks to go from a 9 to a 0. It was pretty ridiculous. I hope it doesn't take you that long.
> 
> noooooooooooooo!!! :grr:Click to expand...

Yes, it was torturous!!!! 




Renaendel said:


> Wish2bmom, mine took forever too. It was over a month even with methotrexate added in. It sounds like yours is dropping naturally which is so much better for your body. 3-4 hcg should drop in no time.
> 
> Beneathmywing, amazing lining!
> 
> Crystal, that sounds like a great plan. It is so nice you finally know what you guys are doing.
> 
> Took my last birthcontrol pill last night. Really looking forward to this week without nausea. I think AF is due Tuesday. I'll call the office and probably be back on bcp until shots start. :(
> 
> Bmw this picture is for you.

Thank youuuu!!!!

Enjoy your time with no bfp!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hopethisyear said:
 

> Wish - It sounds like you should be at 0 by next Friday.
> 
> Beneath - yay for great lining :dust:
> 
> Crystal - It feels so great to have a plan and I think yours is a good one!
> 
> AFM - I have a scan this afternoon and my DR is visiting my island so I don't have to fly for this one. DH & I are going to spend the weekend working on redoing our bedroom floor and painting. We are doing a light grey hardwood on the floor, but I still need to pick a wall color. I'm so excited to get rid of the carpet.

thanks!!! Good luck at your scan!!

It sounds like your floor is going to look awesome!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey everyone. Can I join?

TTC #2 with IVF, my daughter is an IVF baby. Doing short protocol at hammersmith in London, the kisspeptin trial. 

First appointment is 25th of August and I have 8lbs to lose by then. Hoping to cycle starting mid September.


----------



## Wish2BMom

how'd your scan go, hope? that flooring does sound awesome!


----------



## Renaendel

I have you added 4magpies, welcome to the group.

So yay, my hubbs just came back from the doctor and they are taking him seriously! They drew blood for folate, homocysteine and b12 as preliminary testing for his MTHFR. Our doc is doing more research into clotting and early heart attacks for him. ( his dad had his first heart attack just 10 years older than hubbs). So glad we did the Counsyl testing. May mean I get to keep him for a much longer time.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad your dr is proactive ren!
Hi magpie


----------



## Christie2011

Wish - sending you positive thoughts for a 0 by next Friday.

Nurse redid my protocol schedule and said as long as I had 4-5 injections before lining check I was fine and being off one day (even if accidentally) during the cycle shouldn't throw anything off. Still on for an Aug. 5 lining check and Aug. 10 transfer.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2BMom said:


> how'd your scan go, hope? that flooring does sound awesome!

It went well, thanks. I'm only on day 4 of my cycle so lining was thin as expected. She did see 2 simple cysts and 1 hemorrhagic cyst on my right ovary. They had me go for labs right after. I up my dose of estrace Sunday and continue taking baby aspirin in the mean time.

Ren - Glad your Dr is taking care of DH

Magpie - Welcome

Christie - Glad things are still on track and you are still my Aug 10th transfer buddy :)


----------



## N8ie

Welcome 4magpies


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome 4mag!


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you for the welcome. 

Just hoping I lose this weight in time. Already lost over 50lbs so this bit is going to be tough!!


----------



## Em260

4magpies - welcome! 

Wish - hope the numbers are down next friday. More waiting is such a pain!

ES - I'm sorry to hear about the cysts. Hopefully you can start treatment for them and get started on the next cycle. 

BMW - great news! Transfer soon yay!

Ren - that's great your DH's doctor is on board treating him for MTHFR. Is he seeing a hematologist?


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Welcome 4magpies well done on loosing so much weight I'm sure you can do the last bit good luck xxx

Hope all you other ladies are doing well just been catching up on what I've missed seems there's good progress all round


----------



## ttcbaby117

4magpies - welcome and good luck

Wish - Sorry the waiting is so hard. 

ES - I'm sorry to hear about the cysts. This happened to me on my first ivf cycle and it got delayed by a month. The BCPs caused the cysts so this cycle she didn't sow regulate me with anything. 

BMW - great news!

Ren - that's great your DH's doctor is being thorough!

Beneath -nice lining

Afm 1/2 way through my stimming phase e2 went from 350 two days ago to 999 and I have about 23 follies. I hope this is good?


----------



## Em260

Ttc - it sounds like you're making great progress. 

Afm - the results from our genetic testing came back early. 3 out of the 5 are normal :). DH and I are thrilled!


----------



## beneathmywing

Em -- That is AMAZING!! Woohooo!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay 23 possible sounds great 
Yay for good embryos


----------



## Psalm23v6

Sounds like everyone is doing well!

Em - that's wonderful news! Do you know when the transfer will be? 

TTC - 23 is a great number! Hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable. Do you know when the expected ER is? 

Beneath - transfer day is getting close. Sending you all the best. 

AFM - still waiting on OTD. Got wicked back ache so hoping that's a sign of pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Em - That's awesome news!!!!

Beneath - 4 more sleeps

Psalm - Sounds hopeful! (What's OTD?)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ren - that's great news about the docs taking things seriously. That's not the type of stuff you want to wonder about.

Em - that's fantastic!!!

ttc - 23 is crazy good! the more the merrier, but yeah - hope you're not uncomfortable. That's a lot going on in there! ;)

beneath - not long now!

psalm - I hope your hurting back is a big sign for you!

hope - OTD = official test date


----------



## ttcbaby117

Psalm23v6 said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing well!
> 
> Em - that's wonderful news! Do you know when the transfer will be?
> 
> TTC - 23 is a great number! Hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable. Do you know when the expected ER is?
> 
> Beneath - transfer day is getting close. Sending you all the best.
> 
> AFM - still waiting on OTD. Got wicked back ache so hoping that's a sign of pregnancy :thumbup:

Thanks Psalm....I am ok for now...they are still growing but I predict a bit closer to ER I will not be feeling so great. They haven't told me when my ER is....but I think it should be in about 5 days or so....

YES back ache is a good sign....fxed for you!



Wish2BMom said:


> Ren - that's great news about the docs taking things seriously. That's not the type of stuff you want to wonder about.
> 
> Em - that's fantastic!!!
> 
> ttc - 23 is crazy good! the more the merrier, but yeah - hope you're not uncomfortable. That's a lot going on in there! ;)
> 
> beneath - not long now!
> 
> psalm - I hope your hurting back is a big sign for you!
> 
> hope - OTD = official test date

Thanks, I just hope they are of good quality.....


AFM - I started my cetrotide last night and I had itchiness at the injection site and swelling...I put on a cold compress and it went away after a bit. Also, wow that menapur stings! I am so ready to move on from this stage LOL

FXED for all of you ladies where ever you are in your cycle....I am sending you all love and light that this is our time together!


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm -- Thanks, hun. FX for back ache being a good sign!!

Ttcbaby -- Oh, yes, that Menopur is a stinger!!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Psalm fingers crossed that's a good sign 
Em huge congrats 
23 fab number hope u feel ok

:dust::dust:

Atm I'm in the middle of fertile wk so still hoping it happens on its own before treatment part of me wants to say sod it I'm giving up til treatment but I can't oh and a weekend of non stop housework borrrrinnnnnggggg:dishes::laundry::iron::hangwashing:


----------



## Renaendel

Dizzy dolly, go with fertile week! Fx

Ttc, your follies sound amazing! I hated having three on femara, I can't imagine 23.

Psalm, your symptom sounds very promising.

Em, yay! Three perfect embies!!! So happy for you!

Everyone here we are another week closer! Today is cycle day 1. I have my call into my RE so we soon see what is next.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Good luck with the app Ren


----------



## ES89

Ttcbaby - what treatment did they give you for the cysts? 
I suffered with pretty bad heavy periods when I was 13/14. An ultrasound back then showed I had small cysts so I went on the bcp which helped alot. Obviously I stayed on that until we decided to ttc. There was no mention of the cysts on my scan last year so I never thought anything more about them. I was on clomid for 6 months, could this have caused them to come back?


----------



## SoCal Girl

Renaendel said:


> I have a bit more energy and it has bumped my sex drive which had fallen off completely with the birth control.:blush:

I can totally relate - I HATE it that the hormone medication, and birth control affects my sex drive as much as it does. =(


----------



## Em260

Psalm23v6 said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing well!
> 
> Em - that's wonderful news! Do you know when the transfer will be?

AF already arrived last Thursday so now I can kind of estimate. My clinic is closed in August so I'll start my FET cycle around Sept 5th and the transfer should be around Sept 25th. 

Back ache sounds promising! Will you be testing early?


----------



## Em260

BMW - you're getting so close to transfer eek! So exciting!

Dizzy Dolly - go for it! That would be amazing

Ren - great news you're getting started!


----------



## beneathmywing

Em260 said:


> BMW - you're getting so close to transfer eek! So exciting!
> 
> Dizzy Dolly - go for it! That would be amazing
> 
> Ren - great news you're getting started!


I know... EEK!

Hope time flies for you!


----------



## Christie2011

Em - awesome you have three normal embies!

Psalm - If you haven't POS yet, you have more patience than me! I POS 4 days after transfer.


----------



## ttcbaby117

beneathmywing said:


> Psalm -- Thanks, hun. FX for back ache being a good sign!!
> 
> Ttcbaby -- Oh, yes, that Menopur is a stinger!!

Yes it is I hope I don't have to many days left. 



Renaendel said:


> Dizzy dolly, go with fertile week! Fx
> 
> Ttc, your follies sound amazing! I hated having three on femara, I can't imagine 23.
> 
> Psalm, your symptom sounds very promising.
> 
> Em, yay! Three perfect embies!!! So happy for you!
> 
> Everyone here we are another week closer! Today is cycle day 1. I have my call into my RE so we soon see what is next.

Yes I am nervous about ohss. Let us know what the dr says is next for you. 



ES89 said:


> Ttcbaby - what treatment did they give you for the cysts?
> I suffered with pretty bad heavy periods when I was 13/14. An ultrasound back then showed I had small cysts so I went on the bcp which helped alot. Obviously I stayed on that until we decided to ttc. There was no mention of the cysts on my scan last year so I never thought anything more about them. I was on clomid for 6 months, could this have caused them to come back?

They took me off the BCPs and put me on a medication named estrace. Maybe you could ask for it. 

Afm - any tips beside Gatorade to combat OHSS?


----------



## Em260

ttcbaby - you can eat high protein and salty foods in addition to drinking gatorade. Are you using Ovidrel hcg as a trigger shot? My doctor switched my trigger to 40 units of Lupron and 1/4 Ovidrel because my estrogen was really high toward the end of stims. Hcg trigger can worsen OHSS. In the past I've used two full Ovidrel shots for trigger. I've read on here some women being prescribed Dostinex to combat the symptoms as well.


----------



## Christie2011

My nurse had also suggested coconut water, if gatorade wasn't my thing. I had 40 eggs retrieved and when I got home, my sister cooked up a big bowl of tofu and broccoli and I drank coconut water for the rest of the day. I tried to up my protein intake the week prior to retrieval also and continue it for 2 weeks. I believe after 2 weeks you are 'out of the woods' for OHSS, but it doesn't always happen immediately after retrieval so keep up the protein and fluids afterwards. I did not get OHSS by the way. So whatever protocol I did worked. I know I had blood drawn every day for 12 days and my meds adjusted daily to also help prevent it.


----------



## SoCal Girl

Hi Everyone! I'm gonna be starting my 2nd fresh IVF cycle in September. 

I was reading some of your posts, and see that some of you have been high-responders (so to speak) to the stimulation meds, getting many eggs retrieved My body's response has been somewhat opposite, with little response to an aggressive protocol. In my first cycle, my doctor had me on very high doses of the stimulation meds, and I still only produced 3 eggs. :( 

I am hoping this 2nd time around, my body will respond a bit moreIf I can produce 5 to 7 eggs, that would be AMAZING! We shall see. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi! I hope the new protocol produces more eggs


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome SoCalgirl! I hope this protocol works better and you get more eggs!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all. Welcome to SoCal! Hope all of you are doing well in your respective processes. 

Well I got the call this afternoon and it was negative. We are not pregnant. Thanks for all your support. Have to go away and reassess our next steps. 

Love to you all and wishing you all the best 

Xoxo


----------



## beneathmywing

Oh no, Psalm.. I sm so sorry sweety :( :hugs:


----------



## Psalm23v6

beneathmywing said:


> Oh no, Psalm.. I sm so sorry sweety :( :hugs:

Thank you darling. I had known in my heart since Tuesday that it hadn't worked. Currently having a good old cry and a bit of a "why me" to God. It will all sort out in the end. I have to believe that.

Wishing you everything for your FET today! xoxo


----------



## Wish2BMom

psalm - :hugs: i'm so sorry. :cry: 

SoCal - welcome! you know, i just read another woman in another thread having a similar experience as you doing IUI. The aggressive stims all but halted her follicles! So they eased up on them and she came back with a vengeance. I hope the same happens for you!

BMW - good luck today!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Psalm I am so sorry


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks Wish and Cowgirl.


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm23v6 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, Psalm.. I sm so sorry sweety :( :hugs:
> 
> Thank you darling. I had known in my heart since Tuesday that it hadn't worked. Currently having a good old cry and a bit of a "why me" to God. It will all sort out in the end. I have to believe that.
> 
> Wishing you everything for your FET today! xoxoClick to expand...

:( we will never know why! I wish I could give you that answer, but you have the right attitude!! Its not over for you, I know it! Just gotta keep pushing forward :hugs:

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish2BMom said:


> psalm - :hugs: i'm so sorry. :cry:
> 
> SoCal - welcome! you know, i just read another woman in another thread having a similar experience as you doing IUI. The aggressive stims all but halted her follicles! So they eased up on them and she came back with a vengeance. I hope the same happens for you!
> 
> BMW - good luck today!!

Thanks love!


----------



## beneathmywing

SoCal Girl said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm gonna be starting my 2nd fresh IVF cycle in September.
> 
> I was reading some of your posts, and see that some of you have been high-responders (so to speak) to the stimulation meds, getting many eggs retrieved My body's response has been somewhat opposite, with little response to an aggressive protocol. In my first cycle, my doctor had me on very high doses of the stimulation meds, and I still only produced 3 eggs. :(
> 
> I am hoping this 2nd time around, my body will respond a bit moreIf I can produce 5 to 7 eggs, that would be AMAZING! We shall see.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

May I suggest trying low stim? I dont produce many eggs either.. 7 on moderate/high stims, then with highest stims my follicles stopped growing and then when I did lower stims I got 11 eggs! Some woman just respond better to lower stims.


----------



## Em260

Psalm - I am so sorry :hugs: We are all here for you and ready to cheer you on when you're ready to try again.


----------



## beneathmywing

Im pupo! :dance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOOOOOOOO BMW!!!!
(PUPO - my fave acronym thus far :haha:)


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish2BMom said:


> WOOOOOOOO BMW!!!!
> (PUPO - my fave acronym thus far :haha:)

Lol! Mine as well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

how are you feeling? I've only had one transfer so far and I just felt so content and zen afterwards. I know you already told me but did you transfer one or two? I think one, right?


----------



## Cowgirl07

10 days or so until last natural af before bcp. I am getting excited :)


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry Psalm, many many hugs!

Congrats on being pupo Beneathmywing. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish2BMom said:


> how are you feeling? I've only had one transfer so far and I just felt so content and zen afterwards. I know you already told me but did you transfer one or two? I think one, right?

This is my third transfer unfortunately.. I was pretty nervous this morning, but I am feeling calm now. Its all out of my hands at this point. Just hoping for the best! I transferre 2, 1 left in the freezer!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Double posting...Sorry!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Psalm - I am so sorry hun :hugs:

Beneath - Yay for being PUPO :dust:

Cowgirl - Yay for AF & starting BCP!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Psalm so so sorry sweet xxxx
Bmw yey :happydance:
Big welcome :hugs:
And hi to all you other lovely ladies xxxx

Atm I've started the lets try drink 3l of water a day in prep not happy perm need to pee hoping will clear up the ongoing headache I can't shift driving me insane


----------



## Em260

Beneath - congrats on being PUPO!! Hope those little embies are snuggling in!!

Cowgirl - won't be too long now!

Dizzy - that's a lot of water! hope your headache goes away


----------



## N8ie

Psalm I'm so sorry


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls! Anyone else currently in tww?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em260 said:


> ttcbaby - you can eat high protein and salty foods in addition to drinking gatorade. Are you using Ovidrel hcg as a trigger shot? My doctor switched my trigger to 40 units of Lupron and 1/4 Ovidrel because my estrogen was really high toward the end of stims. Hcg trigger can worsen OHSS. In the past I've used two full Ovidrel shots for trigger. I've read on here some women being prescribed Dostinex to combat the symptoms as well.

Thanks. She has me triggering with 1/2 HCG only. My estrogen was at 3400 today. Do you mind if I ask what yours was at?



Christie2011 said:


> My nurse had also suggested coconut water, if gatorade wasn't my thing. I had 40 eggs retrieved and when I got home, my sister cooked up a big bowl of tofu and broccoli and I drank coconut water for the rest of the day. I tried to up my protein intake the week prior to retrieval also and continue it for 2 weeks. I believe after 2 weeks you are 'out of the woods' for OHSS, but it doesn't always happen immediately after retrieval so keep up the protein and fluids afterwards. I did not get OHSS by the way. So whatever protocol I did worked. I know I had blood drawn every day for 12 days and my meds adjusted daily to also help prevent it.

Thanks for these tips. I will continue for 2 weeks also. Do you know what your estrogen was?



SoCal Girl said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm gonna be starting my 2nd fresh IVF cycle in September.
> 
> I was reading some of your posts, and see that some of you have been high-responders (so to speak) to the stimulation meds, getting many eggs retrieved My body's response has been somewhat opposite, with little response to an aggressive protocol. In my first cycle, my doctor had me on very high doses of the stimulation meds, and I still only produced 3 eggs. :(
> 
> I am hoping this 2nd time around, my body will respond a bit moreIf I can produce 5 to 7 eggs, that would be AMAZING! We shall see.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Beneath- woohoo on ring PUPO!

Afm- trigger tonight with 1/2 HCG bc my estrogen is at 3400. Retrieval on Saturday. Pray for some awesome envies and NO OHSS!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for you, ttc!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Yayyyy, ttc! Trigger time already!!! Hoping it all goes perfectly and yesss no ohss!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho ttc!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies. I'm nervous lol


----------



## Hopethisyear

Fx'd ttc


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay ttc


----------



## Psalm23v6

Good luck TTC! 

Congrats on being PUPO Beneath! 

Thanks for all the support ladies. I really appreciate it. Xoxo


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies, ive not read through previous posts since i last updated, it seems alot has happened. Ive been enjoying a nice holiday with my family, a great way to relax before starting treatment. 
Anyway, my first ivf/icsi+pgd starts with down regulation tomorrow!
Ladies, tell me about Buserelin injections, its side effects & what I should expect &#128521; 
Good luck to anyone currently cycling or transferring xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck on starting your next cycle, rachy! I don't know anything about Buserelin but I'm sure someone on here does. Dr. Ren, probably! :)


----------



## Christie2011

Psalm so sorry to hear about your BFN :( :hugs:

Congrats BMW on PUPO!

TTC fx for good results Saturday and no OHSS. I missed my last E2 count, but the day before trigger it was over 3500.

For those interested in my numbers and how I avoided OHSS, I found an old post for you. I don't have my last E2. You can see that my meds were adjusted almost daily from CD4-CD12.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1164425-numbers.html

AFM - Less than a week until lining check. Just waiting around for the days to pass.


----------



## SoCal Girl

Wish2BMom said:


> psalm - :hugs: i'm so sorry. :cry:
> 
> SoCal - welcome! you know, i just read another woman in another thread having a similar experience as you doing IUI. The aggressive stims all but halted her follicles! So they eased up on them and she came back with a vengeance. I hope the same happens for you!
> 
> BMW - good luck today!!

Thank you Wish2BMom! I think my doctor is planning on going even more aggressive on our next attempt. I should ask her what she thinks about doing the opposite.


----------



## SoCal Girl

beneathmywing said:


> May I suggest trying low stim? I dont produce many eggs either.. 7 on moderate/high stims, then with highest stims my follicles stopped growing and then when I did lower stims I got 11 eggs! Some woman just respond better to lower stims.

I never thought of that, but it's def worth asking my doctor Thank you. 

Did I read that you were having your FET? If so, good luck, hope it works out! :)


----------



## beneathmywing

SoCal Girl said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> May I suggest trying low stim? I dont produce many eggs either.. 7 on moderate/high stims, then with highest stims my follicles stopped growing and then when I did lower stims I got 11 eggs! Some woman just respond better to lower stims.
> 
> I never thought of that, but it's def worth asking my doctor Thank you.
> 
> Did I read that you were having your FET? If so, good luck, hope it works out! :)Click to expand...

You're welcome!

Yes, I had my transfer yesterday. Thank you :)


----------



## fairytales87

Just catching up on everything this thread moves too fast for me:haha:
Palsm: I'm so sorry :hugs:

Beneath my wing: congrats on being pupo I hope you get your bfp!!!

Rachy: I hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday & Goodluck for starting your next cycle

Goodluck to everyone else hope your all well & welcome to the thread any newbies&#128522;

Update from me: I had my first appointment this week
so now awaiting for blood results then I see the consultant 
in a few weeks then pre screens which I'm slightly scared of & all being well hopefully it will be Ivf round 1
So excited yet nervous all at once.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Christie2011 said:


> Psalm so sorry to hear about your BFN :( :hugs:
> 
> Congrats BMW on PUPO!
> 
> TTC fx for good results Saturday and no OHSS. I missed my last E2 count, but the day before trigger it was over 3500.
> 
> For those interested in my numbers and how I avoided OHSS, I found an old post for you. I don't have my last E2. You can see that my meds were adjusted almost daily from CD4-CD12.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1164425-numbers.html
> 
> AFM - Less than a week until lining check. Just waiting around for the days to pass.

Did you get OHSS at all?



fairytales87 said:


> Just catching up on everything this thread moves too fast for me:haha:
> Palsm: I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Beneath my wing: congrats on being pupo I hope you get your bfp!!!
> 
> Rachy: I hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday & Goodluck for starting your next cycle
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else hope your all well & welcome to the thread any newbies&#128522;
> 
> Update from me: I had my first appointment this week
> so now awaiting for blood results then I see the consultant
> in a few weeks then pre screens which I'm slightly scared of & all being well hopefully it will be Ivf round 1
> So excited yet nervous all at once.

Congrats on jumping on the IVF train!

afm - They retrieved 20 eggs, I found out this morning, all fertilized naturally but only 11 look like they will make it to day 5...I am very please with this report....woohoo!

My only concern is that I am suffering some mild/moderate OHSS. My abdomen was swollen like I was 6 month pregnant and I was having trouble breathing. I gained 10 lbs yesterday which was scary! I phoned the doctor and he told me I was dehydrated and I need to up my fluid intake. So in all I drank about 200 oz of Gatorade and started peeing like a racehorse. So My abdomen is still swollen but I am on the mend. 

Now the question is will I do the transfer. The Dr said on the phone yesterday that they are going to want to see me tomorrow to make a decision. I know I don't want to go through what I went through yesterday again but at the same time I don't want to delay my transfer.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am not sure on the ohss, my dr does not recommend transfer if you have severe ohss or have high progesterone before retrieval. If it's mild and you keep drinking and watch your salt intake you may have transfer on time. 
Good luck at the appointment


----------



## Christie2011

ttcbaby117 said:


> Did you get OHSS at all?

I did not. I did have a little swelling but nothing that was any concern. I didn't weigh myself before/after retrival, but all my normal clothes still fit.


----------



## mbg81

Hi ladies! I've been trying to catch up on everyone, sorry for falling behind :hugs: Psalm so sorry about your bfn :hugs: BMW congratulations on being PUPO!! hoping that you get your bfp! Positive thoughts for everyone ttc :dust: im about a week or two from starting my Estrace. My periods are irregular, so hopefully af will come soon. Wasn't nervous for the last two months, but recently have been having episodes of freak out lol (only two frosties left :(


----------



## mbg81

BMW- when do you plan on testing? I think last time I lasted about 4 days :) any symptoms so far?


----------



## mbg81

Ttcbaby- I hope you feel better. I also had OHSS after my retrieval, it was the worst experience in this ttc journey besides my labor and csection. I remember drinking tons of gadoraid. Try to stay hydrated.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mbg - Sorry I don't have any input on the c-sections. You have to have one? Are you not able to carry twins or don't want them? I assume you are going to be transferring 1 embie at a time. Good luck :dust:

AFM - I go for my (hopefully) last scan and lab tomorrow and if all goes well we will transfer one of my embies the following Monday. I'm so excited and nervous. Does anyone know if EWCM is normal while on estrace in a FET? I had a whole bunch today and will ask Dr. tomorrow about it. I just didn't think I would O this cycle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - that's an awesome report!!! how are you feeling today? I hope you get to transfer soon and it's not delayed.

BMW- how are you feeling?

Hope - eeee!!! so exciting!!! it's here! :wohoo:

fairytales - so exciting that you're kicking everything off!


----------



## ttcbaby117

mbg81 said:


> Ttcbaby- I hope you feel better. I also had OHSS after my retrieval, it was the worst experience in this ttc journey besides my labor and csection. I remember drinking tons of gadoraid. Try to stay hydrated.

How long did they make you wait to do you FET after OHSS. It was miserable. 


Wish2BMom said:


> ttc - that's an awesome report!!! how are you feeling today? I hope you get to transfer soon and it's not delayed.
> 
> BMW- how are you feeling?
> 
> Hope - eeee!!! so exciting!!! it's here! :wohoo:
> 
> fairytales - so exciting that you're kicking everything off!

I feel much better today but my tummy is still swollen. Thankfully the really bad stuff only lasted about 8 hours. I am waiting at the dr now to see if they really think it was OHSS or if maybe I just didn't drink enough fluids. I'm nervous about having that happen again.


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish2BMom said:


> ttc - that's an awesome report!!! how are you feeling today? I hope you get to transfer soon and it's not delayed.
> 
> BMW- how are you feeling?
> 
> Hope - eeee!!! so exciting!!! it's here! :wohoo:
> 
> fairytales - so exciting that you're kicking everything off!


I dont feel the greatest! My sinueses are acting up and making me feel miserable. I tested this morning at 4dp and got a bfn.. I know its early, but I got a bfp the night of 4dp last cycle with a fresh so idk! We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sinuses acting up can be a great sign!!! FX'ed! :dust:


----------



## mbg81

ttcbaby- they gave me an ultrasound to confirm i had ohss (they found fluid in my abdomen). I had to wait one cycle.


----------



## Renaendel

Ttc, things do sound better! Good luck today.

Bmw, stuffy is a very good sign. 4dp is super early and fets tend to be a bit slower implanting.

fairy Tales-great that things are starting for you. Do you know yet when you will starts stims?

Hope, yay! So close. I always get increased CM on estrogen of any kind. Maybe it is that?

Mgb, fx one of those two frosties is your take home baby.

Christie, one day closer to lining check.

Hi to cg, social girl and everyone else!

Afm, surgery consult at noon today to see if I can have a thrombosed (blood clot) hemorrhoid cut out before ivf. I hope so. I leave for Portland Friday for 9 days for my bils wedding so maybe they can do it when I return. I am supposed to get my stim medication calendar in the next two weeks.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Beneath - Sorry for the BFN, but sinuses can be a good sign.

Ren - let us know how your appointment goes today. 

I'm sitting at the airport at 5am, yawn. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## KrissyB

Hi everyone :wave: I'm back from vacation and trying to catch up with everyone.

Renae - Best of luck with the surgery. MUCH better off to get it taken care of now. They can be KILLER during pregnancy even without a prexisting issue. Just one last step in being super healthy to be the best preggo you can be :) 

AFM - I got an official date, Aug 21st at 2:00 So basically it's just a two week wait and then I'm on to the TWW 
One little wrinkle is that I'm also waiting for a blood panel to come back. This past week I've been very tired (although it was a hectic trip), gotten dizzy at least once a day, and have been getting some very bad looking bruises. DD even asked about one and asked if I needed to go to the doctor lol. And the was VERY heavy this cycle, but I had originally just assumed it was because of the CP. So we're checking to see if I've developed anemia or any thyroid issues.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mbg- thanks they took bloodwork today and are feeling maybe I don't have OHSS as bad as they thought. I think they feel like I didn't drink enough after my retrieval. 

Ren- I hope it works out for you. 

Hope- safe travels!


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, girls. I hope so. My voice is also going. I'm just a mess all together today!

TTC -- Glad you are feeling better today!

Ren -- Good luck at the surgery consult. Hope it goes well.

Sorry if I missed anyone or am being quiet, but I am reading along!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ren - good luck at the consult. I hope the timing works out so you can get it taken care of. 

hope - how'd things go today?

ttc - that's great! so transfer sooner than later? how are the embies doing?


----------



## ttcbaby117

I'm better but not 100%. If I never see Gatorade again it will be to soon. Hahaha. I will find out tomorrow if I will do the transfer or not. We will see.


----------



## Renaendel

It went well, I go in for the procedure Wednesdsay! He seemed surprised that I hadn't had them fixed earlier. So it works out perfectly. If this works then smooth sailing. If it doesn't and I need the more advanced surgery, then I am thinking of just doing the retrieval and fresh transfer anyway. I'll have the major surgery in October if ivf fails and after birth if we are successful.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2BMom said:


> hope - how'd things go today?

Great! My lining was at 9.25 which he said was good so we will do transfer on Monday! One week from this time I will be PUPO!!! I start all my meds on Wednesday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, ttc!

ren - that's wonderful news!! I'm so glad they are taking care of this quickly for you.

hope - YAY!! 6 more days! I hope you have something fun planned for the weekend so you can look forward to it and it can go quickly for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ren that sounds like a good plan. 

Hope yippee! That is awesome news.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - Yes, our something fun is finishing redecorating our room which has turned into a longer project than we thought. We only have 1/2 our floor done, but I did finish the painting. LOL Then we need to move all the furniture back and hang everything again. If we get done, I think we are going to fly over early and spend the day/night before in Oahu and have a little mini get away.

Ren - It's not going to fail :dust:

TTC - How are you feeling? Any updates?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks for asking hope!


I am still waiting on my clotting test but all others were ok except protein is low. I am not much of a meat eater. So he said my OHSS is controlled and we are on for my transfer on Friday. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope - that sounds like a super busy weekend! But the mini trip to Oahu sounds amazing, so good balance. Monday will be here in no time!

ttc - so glad to hear your transfer is in 2 days and you're feeling better!!


----------



## Christie2011

TTC - So glad you still get to do your transfer! :happydance:

AFM - Lining check was this morning. I asked what was the minimum number they would like to see, she told me 7.5/8. Mine was 12! Nice and cozy for my little frosties. Should still be a go for Monday, but waiting for my nurse to call after my bloodwork processes to confirm time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so exciting, Christie!! great lining!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Wooohooo, Christie! Great lining!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay great linings


----------



## Wannabemom15

Hi everyone, I hope you dont mind me joining the thread. I haven't read all of it yet, but I'm hoping to go back through and catch up :) 

My first FET was yesterday morning. I had one day 6 high grade blast transferred and am now PUPO! First beta apt is thurs 8/13 and hopefully another 8/15. 

A little background....my first fresh ivf was transferred back at the beginning of May and unfortunately ended in an early miscarriage, my second one :( DH and I have been trying for almost 3 years with unexplained infertility. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome Wannabemom! Congrats on being PUPO! Good luck :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Christie2011 said:


> TTC - So glad you still get to do your transfer! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - Lining check was this morning. I asked what was the minimum number they would like to see, she told me 7.5/8. Mine was 12! Nice and cozy for my little frosties. Should still be a go for Monday, but waiting for my nurse to call after my bloodwork processes to confirm time.

Great lining. You are well on your way. 



Wannabemom15 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you dont mind me joining the thread. I haven't read all of it yet, but I'm hoping to go back through and catch up :)
> 
> My first FET was yesterday morning. I had one day 6 high grade blast transferred and am now PUPO! First beta apt is thurs 8/13 and hopefully another 8/15.
> 
> A little background....my first fresh ivf was transferred back at the beginning of May and unfortunately ended in an early miscarriage, my second one :( DH and I have been trying for almost 3 years with unexplained infertility.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Good luck Hun!!!

Afm- transfer is tomorrow morning (Thursday). I'm so excited!!!


----------



## mbg81

Welcome Wannabemom!!!


----------



## mbg81

ttcbaby good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

please would it be okay if I join your thread? 

We will be starting our IVF journey on CD1 of my next cycle which is due on or around 25th August. We are doing a short cycle so going straight to stimming, I have my meds delivered on Tuesday! I'm so excited but anxious at the same time and so terribly scared! 

It'd be great to share the journey with ladies going through the same thing!

xx


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi new ladies!


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, Tina! Lots of luck


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome tina and wannabe!

wannabe - I'm sorry for your first loss but congrats on being PUPO again!!! FX'ed on the sticky bean!

good luck on your journey, tina! this is a great group of ladies to go through it with!


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome Tina and wannabemom great to have you both!

Heads up, I will be out of town for the next two weeks. We are headed up to Portland for a family wedding. I'll only be online long enough to update the front page. I hope to forget ttc and just maybe that will make stims come faster.


----------



## N8ie

Welcome and congrats on being PUPO WannaBeMom

Tina- welcome and all the best


----------



## Wish2BMom

ren - maine or OR? have a great time!


----------



## beneathmywing

Enjoy, Ren! Hope going away makes time fly for you!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Aww, Ren we will miss you! I hope you have a fun and relaxing vacation!


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks girls for your well wishes! Sending the same good luck vibes back your way. 

Where is everyone based? Is anyone in the U.K.? 

I'm from Liverpool and will be having my ICSI at the Liverpool women's x


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm from Wisconsin USA! Pretty sure ren is going to Oregon


----------



## beneathmywing

I'm from NY!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Welcome to both ladies xxx

Tina I'm in leeds are you having to fund yours or nhs were luckily getting nhs funding for the 1st round of icsi


----------



## tinadecember

Hi Dizzy!

We are having to fund it ourselves due to already having a daughter. We had no problem conceiving her, in fact it happened on our 2nd cycle so I don't know whether we were just incredibly lucky or the problem with my husbands sperm has only recently occurred. 

What's your background hun? xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Tina! Welcome...wishing you luck!

AFM - I'm on day 2 of PIO and they aren't bad at all while doing them, just a little sore the next day. I've got a wicked headache which I'm sure is from all the meds. Still waiting to hear what time my appointment is on Friday. I wish they would let me know as I need to book my flight.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm in New Hampshire, USA :)

:witch: started today! first one after D&C so this is now the start of our first full cycle before getting to start IVF#2 next month. Can't wait!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ren- have a great time!!!


----------



## crystal8

Have an awesome time Ren!

AFM - stims start tonight, 200 iu gonal f.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

We have a problem with both hubby's low count and when they did the hsg's on me my tubes were clear but not in the greatest condition couldn't give me a reason why & wasn't prepared to look at it any further x they wanted us to keep trying another year but at the 2 yr mark you kinda feel like enuf so we've been refered for icsi got an app on 1st a sept with the nurse to collect meds and get shown what to do so hopefully get started taking them soon after . Wish I'd of asked more about the tubal damage when we was ther cos if you google it u see high risk eptopic but we was advised to keep trying.


----------



## N8ie

Ren- have a great time

On Tuesday in having the endometrial scratch, has anyone done it before? I'm a bit nervous about it and hope it assists in my mini IVF I'm going to start with mid August.

Wishing everyone all the best


----------



## Hopethisyear

N8ie - I had an endometrial scratch done last month. Take an ibuprofen before for light cramping. Personally the procedure was awful for me because they had problems with the catheter which is not common. The actial scatch want bad.


----------



## N8ie

Thanks Hope

I will do so


----------



## tinadecember

Dizzy, i would be pushing to find out what exactly was wrong with your tubes! I think that's rather wrong of them to basically leave you with next to no information! 

You are right though about the 2 year mark. We have just passed our 2 years and my hubby wanted to continue trying naturally until Christmas time but I too reached a point where I felt mentally drained and enough was enough 

I pink up my meds on Tuesday then an appointment to be shown what to do on 18th of this month. How are you feeling about the meds? 

Xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

My nurse emailed me and my transfer appointment is at 9:00 on Monday morning! In 48 hours I will be on a plane to reunite with my little embryo. I'm so excited. I'm doing ok with all my meds, PIO injections are little sore the next day but nothing major.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

I not too worried about the meds I'll do owt if we get a baby my biggest fear is the treatment not working cos u just feel like your like is stuck in a cycle of unknown. I kinda feel I just wish I knew either way ye or no then if it's a no somehow cope then move on but it's tough init when u feel you were meant to be parents x sorry having a major emotional wobble today haha not good x how come you pick up meds separately I just assumed you got them when u got shown


----------



## ps57002

Can I join?

New to all this, this site, etc, so I may not understand all terminology etc

Trying with my own eggs. Doc says less than 5% chance, wasting time etc, should be going donor route. Started all this very very short notice. They allowed flexibility of getting dh analysis Monday. Waiting insurance approval (transfer from another clinic). Meds received yesterday. Gonal f menopur ganirelix ovidrel. Got training Friday

Period was supposed start Tuesday but did today. So here I go. No fertility treatment ever... Just old age eggs all other history. 

Going for ultrasound blood work tomorrow then maybe starting shots in pm. Short cycle no birth control pills etc

Keeping fingers crossed for all on here. Not easy journey. I feel tired emotional and don't have much hopes, feel it will be converted to Iui with no response as doc predicts


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx! Do you have dor?


----------



## ps57002

Cowgirl07
Yes have DOR, first test April 2015, amh 0.04, fsh 19.3, 1 month acupuncture, blood test June 2015 (different clinic) amh 0.48, fsh 11.6, old age 40 :(

Are you doing any ivf this cycle?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me no, I'm waiting until next I am on cycle day 1 right now. I could start tomorrow but can't get off work with no notice. So 28 days to go before ivf with isci for us.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome PS5702 - Good luck this cycle!


----------



## N8ie

Welcome Ps


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome Ps!!!


----------



## Christie2011

Good luck ps.

My transfer is 3pm tomorrow. My tush is all kinds of bruised from the estridrol and PIO injections. I'm thankful I'm only doing each every third day, but the schedule falls where both injections are on the same day.


----------



## ps57002

Thank you all again.

Christie2011 and Hopethisyear, good luck on your transfers tomorrow. Hope it's a sticky beany! 

Beneathmywing since I'm still learning all the terminology, in ur signature, the 8dotdt, what's that mean? Are you testing positive. I am keeping fx for you!!!

Had ultrasound and bloodwork this am, waiting for bloodwork result and instructions. ultrasound doc said he saw approx 9 follicles on right, 2-3 left. Is that not that great? First time when I had ultrasound at this clinic was around ovulation and other day doc said he had only seen 1 on one 2 on other, so has it got better?

Wondering if I should stop taking the coq10 I had been past few months...?


----------



## N8ie

Christie and hope all the best for tomorrow, stay positive and I'm sure the embryos will stick.

I'm not feeling too well, I'm a bit anxious about Tuesday since I'm going for the endometrial scratch.


----------



## Wannabemom15

Just got my first positive at 5dt6dt! They aren't even squinters! I'm very cautiously excited! This is exactly how our miscarriage started that ended at 5w1d. Beta is not until Thursday with a second on Saturday and maybe a third next Monday! Stick little bean stick!!!


----------



## Christie2011

BMW and WannaBe - Congrats on your BFPs!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay more bfp!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ps -- It means 8 days past a 6 day transfer. My beta was a 35, which is a little low, but my nurse and doctor both said FET's tend to start off slow and it is completely normal for a low first beta. I did go for a beta quite early too. My next one is on Tuesday and that one needs to double. 12-13 follies is great!

N8ie -- Good luck on the scratch, hun! Take Tylenol an hour so before.

Wannabemom -- Woooohooo! Congrats hun! I got my bfp that day as well.

Christie -- Thank you =) Good luck on your transfer tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wannabemom - Congratulations :happydance: So excited for you!!! 

AFM - Transfer day tomorrow


----------



## N8ie

WannaBeMom congrats.


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats to the ladies celebrating BFPs!!! here's hoping that it's a sign of things to come in this thread and we have a few more in the coming weeks :) 

PS.. welcome to the thread. I am a newbie in here too. 5% may only be a small chance but it's still there! And I'm sure it's a higher chance than if you were trying naturally so I say good on you and wish you all the luck in the world.

Dizzy, I don't know why the meds are delivered separately. I think they come from a different location than the hospital so they are being delivered by courier. Don't be sorry about going through a head fu*k.. we are all going through the same thing and that's what this forum is for, to have a good vent if we feel the need to! 

xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I just noticed on the 1st page this :bodyb: by my name. What is it? LOL


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think that means waiting for news :)
Oh I forgot to mention on Saturday af came and after playing phone tag I got ahold of my dr. She decided not to put me on bcp and to let this cycle go naturally. She called me from her personal cell which was nice.


----------



## ps57002

N8ie said:


> Christie and hope all the best for tomorrow, stay positive and I'm sure the embryos will stick.
> 
> I'm not feeling too well, I'm a bit anxious about Tuesday since I'm going for the endometrial scratch.

I'm not sure what that is but agree that you should take some Tylenol before. I really pray you come out saying it's far less than bad than what I made it out to be.



Wannabemom15 said:


> Just got my first positive at 5dt6dt! They aren't even squinters! I'm very cautiously excited! This is exactly how our miscarriage started that ended at 5w1d. Beta is not until Thursday with a second on Saturday and maybe a third next Monday! Stick little bean stick!!!

Congratulations Wannabemom :happydance:



beneathmywing said:


> Ps -- It means 8 days past a 6 day transfer. My beta was a 35, which is a little low, but my nurse and doctor both said FET's tend to start off slow and it is completely normal for a low first beta. I did go for a beta quite early too. My next one is on Tuesday and that one needs to double. 12-13 follies is great!

Here's to praying the numbers keep moving up like they are supposed to. Keeping FX for you.:happydance: As for follicles I have, I don't know if that will result in good outcome. I'm still taking the COq10 for good cells etc but my FSH was higher yesterday at 15.2. 



Hopethisyear said:


> Wannabemom - Congratulations :happydance: So excited for you!!!
> 
> AFM - Transfer day tomorrow

Good luck tomorrow!



tinadecember said:


> PS.. welcome to the thread. I am a newbie in here too. 5% may only be a small chance but it's still there! And I'm sure it's a higher chance than if you were trying naturally so I say good on you and wish you all the luck in the world.

Thank you. Yes 5% is still 5% though I do feel low about it. but no option but to try...



Cowgirl07 said:


> I think that means waiting for news :)
> Oh I forgot to mention on Saturday af came and after playing phone tag I got ahold of my dr. She decided not to put me on bcp and to let this cycle go naturally. She called me from her personal cell which was nice.

Well you're closer to knowing how it's moving along. So now time to get all prepped up this month for a positive month next cycle. :coffee:


----------



## ps57002

I'm feeling all sort of emotional etc today. Yesterday the called me after bloodwork for instructions telling me that hold off for meds, they will instruct me today. So I hope I am still a go for this cycle. 12 follicles in all doesn't sound enough :( is it? 

I feel sick on top of it. Since yesterday have had real bad cold and now feverish since last night. Should I not be doing this cycle then? does flu/cold/allergies whatever I've got will affect all the meds etc????? feel so crappy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

To be honest during iui I got sick from the meds a few times. I don't think they will stop you because you have a cold. And bmw only had 12 eggs I think.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ps - you only need one good one! 12 follies is better than me - I only had 7 when i went in. 6 eggs, 4 fertilized, 2 transferred and 1 frozen. So you have better odds at higher numbers. :)

wannabe - congrats!

hope - good luck today!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ps-welcome! 12 follies is good and remember sometimes they don't see all of them. 

Wannabe-whoop whoop congrats! Did you have any symptoms?

Adam-I'm. 5dp5dt and all my symptoms, which was as ohss is gone. I had lots of pulling and isolated cramps for the first 2 -3 days after the transfer but now that is done. Ugh! Trying to keep up my PMA!


----------



## Wish2BMom

you can do it, ttc! when is your beta date?


----------



## crystal8

ps57002 said:


> I'm feeling all sort of emotional etc today. Yesterday the called me after bloodwork for instructions telling me that hold off for meds, they will instruct me today. So I hope I am still a go for this cycle. 12 follicles in all doesn't sound enough :( is it?
> 
> I feel sick on top of it. Since yesterday have had real bad cold and now feverish since last night. Should I not be doing this cycle then? does flu/cold/allergies whatever I've got will affect all the meds etc????? feel so crappy.

My doc only aims for 10-12 because she prefers quality. 12 is good!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish2BMom said:


> you can do it, ttc! when is your beta date?

Not till the 17th. It is going to be a long wait!


----------



## Christie2011

Totally crampy right now. The catheter didn't want to get past where my c-sect scar is in my uterus, so it took the doctor a few tries and then he moved to a stiffer catheter. But I was told both blasts look good and I have their first picture.


----------



## ps57002

I think I was jumping ahead, on phone today nurse said 6 follies on right, 2 on left. but this is cycle day 2. i'm sure that doesn't really count much, right?


----------



## beneathmywing

Christie2011 said:


> Totally crampy right now. The catheter didn't want to get past where my c-sect scar is in my uterus, so it took the doctor a few tries and then he moved to a stiffer catheter. But I was told both blasts look good and I have their first picture.

Yayyy! Congrats on being pupo!


----------



## Christie2011

ps57002 said:


> I think I was jumping ahead, on phone today nurse said 6 follies on right, 2 on left. but this is cycle day 2. i'm sure that doesn't really count much, right?

There is still a chance more will grow. Sounds like you have a good start.:thumbup:


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm PUPO! Getting ready to get on a plane, but we transferred 1 perfect little embryo this morning. Super easy procedure and I have my first beta Aug 19th. Of course I'm going to POAS before that. Reading more when I land.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm jealous your beta is before mine. I have to wait until Aug 24! I will be POAS this weekend though :)

Getting ahead of myself but....
Singleton Due Date: April 27, 2016
Twins By Ave Gestation: April 05, 2016


----------



## Wannabemom15

I really haven't had any symptoms other than headaches and cramping. My boobs do hurt a little bit today and I have been feeling a little nauseous if I let my self get too hungry.


----------



## Wannabemom15

Congrats on all the ladies PUPO too!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hope - woohoo when do you think you will test. I went out and. Bought some tests today but I want to give myself enough time to get a bfp. My beta is on the 17th. 

Christie- congrats also. Don't worry I have already looked also and if I have a singleton it will be a due date of April 23.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Christie - Congratulations to you too! Thanks for the due date info :) I wonder why my beta is earlier than yours.

TTC - How many days post transfer are you? I have a ton of cheap tests so I will probably start Saturday which will be 5dp5dt for me. 

PS - sounds like you have a nice start on follies.

It's sure getting exciting around here :dust:


----------



## fairytales87

Congrats to all those who got :bfp: I hope it's a smooth healthy 9 months 
Congrats to all those pupo hope it's a :bfp: when you test


----------



## Psalm23v6

Still reading along ladies and so happy for all of you who are PUPO! Stick embies stick. And for all of you who have your :BFP: I am so happy for you. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months. 

xoxo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hopethisyear said:


> Christie - Congratulations to you too! Thanks for the due date info :) I wonder why my beta is earlier than yours.
> 
> TTC - How many days post transfer are you? I have a ton of cheap tests so I will probably start Saturday which will be 5dp5dt for me.
> 
> PS - sounds like you have a nice start on follies.
> 
> It's sure getting exciting around here :dust:

I miscalculated earlier as I was counting transfer day as day 1 but it isn't, I have since found out. So today would make it 5dp5dt. I had my transfer on Thursday of last week. I think I will test on Thursday or Friday. My beta isn't until, Monday, August 17th. Seems like a lifetime away lol


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Congrats to our 2 preggo ladies xxx and hope you guys get your BFP xxx psalm how you doing ?


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats on being PUPO hope and christie!! FX'ed!!!


----------



## N8ie

Congrats Christie and hope on being PUPO. Hoping to see BFP soon &#128522;

Went for my endometrial scratch and it was slightly uncomfortable. My doctor struggled to get to the womb she said when I'm doing EC she will need to dilate my cervix so that ET goes smoothly. All in all it wasn't as painful as I thought it would be. I even went to work after the procedure. Now to wait for AF so that I can start my new cycle (mini IVF)


----------



## mbg81

Congrats to all the ladies PUPO!!! Hope you get your BFPs!!!:hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

FX for all you PUPO, ladies!!!


Had a repeat beta today and it went up to 169! 42 hour rise, so I am content. I have my first scan in two weeks at 6w4d.


----------



## N8ie

Beneath that's great news. Congrats


----------



## beneathmywing

N8ie said:


> Beneath that's great news. Congrats

Thank you!


----------



## Wannabemom15

Great news, Beneath! My first beta is tomorrow and I'm nervous! I know I have my BFP already, but Im still worried I won't have good beta numbers. 

Ttc, have you tested yet?!


----------



## beneathmywing

Wannabemom15 said:


> Great news, Beneath! My first beta is tomorrow and I'm nervous! I know I have my BFP already, but Im still worried I won't have good beta numbers.
> 
> Ttc, have you tested yet?!

How many dp will you be tomorrow?


----------



## Psalm23v6

Yay Beneath! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Wannabe. Hope you get a good number. 

N8ie - thanks for the info on the scratch. My Dr. Is suggesting we try that for our next round. Does anyone else think they just try everything they can to see if it works rather than actually knowing?

Dizzy - thanks for asking how I am doing. I have to admit this failure has hit me really hard and my DH has taken it even worse. He is obsessed with finding out what went wrong and that we need to have every test under the sun done to find out medically what else is wrong with us. Our appointment with the Dr. right after our failure had her not really knowing what happened either. That didn't fill DH with much confidence. She suggested having my thrombotic risk profile done and my NK (natural killer) cells tested. We are going for a follow up on that on Saturday. She also thought it might be worthwhile doing a hysteroscopy to see my uterus up close. I have heard of some clinics in the U.S. and England who will do an endometrial biopsy to test for certain things and we might ask for that too. Thing is all this stuff costs tons of money and may yield nothing! We are at a bit of a loss. Certainly not giving up yet, but DH is worrying me with saying things like "we don't know how many more tries we can give this". Hope you're doing ok anyway, Dizzy! 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## N8ie

WannaBe all the best for tomorrow.

Psalm I know it's tough. When my IUI and ICSI failed I was so sad but our time will come. We need to keep believing and trusting in the process. I met a lady when I went for my scratch that has twins (a boy and a girl) and it happened on her third attempt. We are all here to support you. &#128536;


----------



## Christie2011

Psalm23v6 said:


> Yay Beneath! Keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Wannabe. Hope you get a good number.
> 
> N8ie - thanks for the info on the scratch. My Dr. Is suggesting we try that for our next round. Does anyone else think they just try everything they can to see if it works rather than actually knowing?
> 
> Dizzy - thanks for asking how I am doing. I have to admit this failure has hit me really hard and my DH has taken it even worse. He is obsessed with finding out what went wrong and that we need to have every test under the sun done to find out medically what else is wrong with us. Our appointment with the Dr. right after our failure had her not really knowing what happened either. That didn't fill DH with much confidence. She suggested having my thrombotic risk profile done and my NK (natural killer) cells tested. We are going for a follow up on that on Saturday. She also thought it might be worthwhile doing a hysteroscopy to see my uterus up close. I have heard of some clinics in the U.S. and England who will do an endometrial biopsy to test for certain things and we might ask for that too. Thing is all this stuff costs tons of money and may yield nothing! We are at a bit of a loss. Certainly not giving up yet, but DH is worrying me with saying things like "we don't know how many more tries we can give this". Hope you're doing ok anyway, Dizzy!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

Having a hysteroscopy is one of the mandatory pre-tests for my clinic.


beneathmywing said:


> FX for all you PUPO, ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Had a repeat beta today and it went up to 169! 42 hour rise, so I am content. I have my first scan in two weeks at 6w4d.

Congrats on the great increase!

I've attached a picture of my embies, just to help pass some time for those of us waiting for the next phase of our cycle, whether transfer, retrieval, testing, scan, af...
 



Attached Files:







blasts.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wannabemom15

Beneath, I will be 9dp my 6dt, but honestly I think my clinic considers it a 5 day blast. It was sent to them from our other clinic where we did our fresh 5 day transfer. But this embie was frozen until the day after our 5 day, making it a day 6 blast, right? My clinic now said I could not come on today, 14dpo and had to wait until tomorrow, when I consider myself 15dpo, but they normally do tests on 14dpo, so that confused me a lot, and now I have to go in for a second on the weekend.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wannabe - Good luck tomorrow! FX'd for good numbers.

Psalm - I wish I could get into the head of these Dr's to find out why they don't do these tests to start off with.

Christie - Beautiful embies! How are you doing? I forget, do you know the gender?

Since Christie posted hers, here is mine too :)
 



Attached Files:







Opihi.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wannabemom15

Great pics, Christie and Hope! Hope, mine looked almost exactly like yours :) Gl ladies, baby dust!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Psalm -- :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a hard time, hun, but like you said, don't give up! Something has gotta give, and you will get there!! I know it.

Christie -- Thanks! Your embies look stellar! :dance:

Wannabemom -- Yes, I think they do still count day six transfer as a day five, so you would be 14dpo tomorrow. In that case, my beta was at 13dpo which is early and hence my lower number! I think it would have been closer to 50 at 14dpo, which still isn't the highest. Don't freak out if your beta isn't that high. They reassured me some frosties just take more time!! I hope you get a nice, high number though. FX!

Hope -- Beautiful embie <3


----------



## Christie2011

That's a great embie Hope, already hatching! I don't know the gender. I'm not going to find out this time.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Beautiful embies Christie and Hope! Wishing you all the best. 

Thanks for the support ladies. I know I have to have faith it will work and trust that we are meant to be parents, it just all seems so unfair. And Christie I agree. I had a battery of tests done when we first started on this journey nearly two years ago, but once they found out DH's sperm results they assumed that was the problem and that ISCI would be the solution to all our woes. Obviously that is not the case. I had more bloods etc. done before this round but not hysteroscopy or any other internal testing, so I am fearing that there is something very wrong with me that no one has found before and that's why we have "Repeated Implantation Failure". There is a clinic in Nottingham in England (Nurture) which has a specialty in dealing with people with 2 or more failed IVFs so we are considering whether to jump ship to the UK for the next round or whether to give this clinic in Dubai one more go. A lot may be riding on Saturday's appointment. 

Xoxo


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Aw psalm keep strong huni xxxx let us know how sat goes :hugs:


----------



## ps57002

Congrats to all ladies who are PUPO. BTW what does it stand for. I understand it's for anyone who had the transfer and is waiting, right? I'm new to all this terminology. 

Praying for healthy pregnancy and delivery for all those with BFP and hoping to see more and more of those.

I'm kinda blah this am. Been on the stimulating shots since Monday. Have to see endocrinologist to adjust thyroid meds Saturday as that is now bit off. Tomorrow is first ultrasound since I started stimming with meds. Part of me is feeling very pessimistic in that I won't show much progress or response. THe doc at the consult told me clearly IVF with my own eggs was a waste and not to even expect myself to respond to the meds. So yeah...feeling blah. 

Been really exhausted and fatigued and resting every chance I get. I can't walk fast as I get out of breath. Doesn't help that I have a bad cold/cough that I am fighting and trying to keep from giving me fever etc. I'm sure that is adding to fatigue. Now dh is also sick, worse than me. And the first sperm analysis basis they are now adding ICSI to this IVF. So odds seem even bleaker than before to me...if that is even possible. Now it's not just my dear old eggs right.... Don't know what numbers for dh they are looking at as he hasn't spoken with them yet. another analysis tomorrow possibly. Will see if can add this to insurance approval at such short notice but trying.

Not feeling hopeful. First day or so I felt more bloated, not so much anymore. Not feeling much this am...so does that mean I'm not progressing and producing more eggs???

Wish I was home in bed instead of at work :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabemom15 said:


> Great news, Beneath! My first beta is tomorrow and I'm nervous! I know I have my BFP already, but Im still worried I won't have good beta numbers.
> 
> Ttc, have you tested yet?!

No I haven't.....I was going to this morning and I chickened out. Is it so wrong to live in ignorant bliss LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

ps57002 said:


> Congrats to all ladies who are PUPO. BTW what does it stand for. I understand it's for anyone who had the transfer and is waiting, right? I'm new to all this terminology.
> 
> Praying for healthy pregnancy and delivery for all those with BFP and hoping to see more and more of those.
> 
> I'm kinda blah this am. Been on the stimulating shots since Monday. Have to see endocrinologist to adjust thyroid meds Saturday as that is now bit off. Tomorrow is first ultrasound since I started stimming with meds. Part of me is feeling very pessimistic in that I won't show much progress or response. THe doc at the consult told me clearly IVF with my own eggs was a waste and not to even expect myself to respond to the meds. So yeah...feeling blah.
> 
> Been really exhausted and fatigued and resting every chance I get. I can't walk fast as I get out of breath. Doesn't help that I have a bad cold/cough that I am fighting and trying to keep from giving me fever etc. I'm sure that is adding to fatigue. Now dh is also sick, worse than me. And the first sperm analysis basis they are now adding ICSI to this IVF. So odds seem even bleaker than before to me...if that is even possible. Now it's not just my dear old eggs right.... Don't know what numbers for dh they are looking at as he hasn't spoken with them yet. another analysis tomorrow possibly. Will see if can add this to insurance approval at such short notice but trying.
> 
> Not feeling hopeful. First day or so I felt more bloated, not so much anymore. Not feeling much this am...so does that mean I'm not progressing and producing more eggs???
> 
> Wish I was home in bed instead of at work :(

SO sorry you are feeling so bad! It is hard enough getting through the stims but now to have to deal with a flu. Feel better hun!

As for your question, I would think no....remember your ovaries will move around in there and make room for more so if they have adjusted themselves then you might not feel as much pressure and bloating as you did. At least this is what they said to me. Good luck hun!


----------



## Christie2011

ps - I wouldn't try to look for negative 'signs'. My clinic by default offers ICSI and assisted hatching. I don't have any issues and still they offered both to me (I'm a single mom, which is why I'm doing IVF). It only takes one egg and one sperm. You already have several follies growing and you're bound to get some mature eggs from that. And with ICSI they can choose the strongest sperm to fertilize your eggs. I think you and DH should find something positive to do to help take your mind off all the negative vibes you are getting from your doctor. It might be a little hard with you both feeling so sick, but maybe rent a movie, grab some comfort snacks and cuddle on the couch this weekend. Relax and refresh.


----------



## ps57002

ttcbaby117

I would want to live in ignorant bliss and not know too (at least that is what I feel right now) so I understand. Hoping for all positives for you! AFM, it seems at this moment my left side (looks like had more AFC) is back to being a bit "weird". So yeah spoke early ha ha...

Christie2011
I really hope that we get some good quality eggs. Quality over quantity right? DH has another analysis tomorrow. As for that negative doctor...well I see him again tomorrow for ultrasound to see the progress. I'm going in expecting more negativity from him. Planning on going to bed early today with DH. Both need rest and just cuddles. Have to wake up early for ultrasound tomorrow anyways.


----------



## Wannabemom15

PS, PUPO stands for "pregnant until proven otherwise" I felt some pulling and fullness throughout stims, and was only uncomfortable a day or two before retrieval, but it wasn't too bad. 

TTC, I don't blame you at all for not testing, you are way stronger than I am, as I seem to not be able to wait, haha! 

AFM, I had my beta today and my hcg level is 222! I am so happy, but still nervous. I had beta numbers of 148 and 350 at 14 and 16 dpo, and I still miscarried a week later with our freah cycle back in May. So I have a second on Saturday, and I may go in for another on Monday, just to ease my mind. I'm trying to stay calm and not freak out and be happy. I really want to just cherish every moment I get with this baby :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Wannabemom15 said:


> PS, PUPO stands for "pregnant until proven otherwise" I felt some pulling and fullness throughout stims, and was only uncomfortable a day or two before retrieval, but it wasn't too bad.
> 
> TTC, I don't blame you at all for not testing, you are way stronger than I am, as I seem to not be able to wait, haha!
> 
> AFM, I had my beta today and my hcg level is 222! I am so happy, but still nervous. I had beta numbers of 148 and 350 at 14 and 16 dpo, and I still miscarried a week later with our freah cycle back in May. So I have a second on Saturday, and I may go in for another on Monday, just to ease my mind. I'm trying to stay calm and not freak out and be happy. I really want to just cherish every moment I get with this baby :)


222 is a great number, hun! I had a higher number with my fresh cycle and ended up being a BO. My numbers didn't double though, so doubling this time makes me feel better. I hope we get our forever babies this time <3


----------



## ps57002

Wannabemom15
Keeping fingers crossed for you for all to go smoothly. I don't know much about HCG numbers etc but that does sound promising to keep seeing it go up.

AFM,
today saw same doc at clinic, first ultrasound since started stimming. blood work done, waiting to hear back results and instructions. Ultrasound doc asked how was feeling, told a bit bloated, he was happy that shows responding to meds as I need considering my low numbers and all. I didn't get much of what he said but he said it was still early. Saw I think 3 on one side. a few small ones on other. So i'm feeling like that is not enough? Says I may go back on Sunday for another round of ultrasound/bloodwork. Just feel he should've seen more, right?

Today have lower back pain :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

wannabe - great beta!!!

ps - what cycle day of stims are you? I only had 5 when I started mine last cycle and I caught up to 7, got 6 eggs, all fertilized and I was able to transfer 2 and freeze 1. So I'd say you're looking pretty good! you could have a couple more plump up!


----------



## rachy28

Psalm, sorry your having a hard time. Keeping my fingers crossed for whatever you decide to do in the future.

Congratulations to our recent bfp-ers :happydance:

Good luck to those currently pupo or cycling :thumbup:

Im currently on day 14 of down regulation injections. Im on my 5th day of a very heavy bleed which I understand is good because it means the buserelin is doing its job &#128077;Not having too many side effects thankfully. I have my baseline scan in just over 2 weeks then I can finally begin stims xx


----------



## crystal8

Today is day 9 of stims for me. They've lowered me to 187.5 gonal f and added 37.5 repronex and orgalutran. Yesterday I had 5 follies between 10-13 mm. Today I have 7 follies between 10-14 mm with a couple smaller ones under 10.


----------



## ps57002

Wish2BeMom
Where are you in the cycle? Is this a new cycle for you? Sorry still learning about everyone here.

Today was day 5 on stims for me. My AFC count on cycle day 2 was about 8 total. Not sure if that counts for anything and what. Today saw 3 bubbles and he said that was one side, the other he mentioned small. Waiting to hear back from doc office. Not sure when they call.

I also think I messed up with one of the meds being in refrigerator. When I had class, I thought they said to make life easier you can put all ovidrel, gonal, and ganirelix in the refrigerator. Then I look at videos and handouts, they say that ganirelix is supposed to be room temp??? oh oh... I thought they said you could just make life easier and put those all in refrigerator. Waiting for doc call to find out.

Crystal8, those look like good follies, right? I suppose it's always better to go lower in meds if feel need than to feel they need to pump you up with more. Well that's how I would think... Don't know much though.


----------



## crystal8

ps57002 said:


> Wish2BeMom
> Where are you in the cycle? Is this a new cycle for you? Sorry still learning about everyone here.
> 
> Today was day 5 on stims for me. My AFC count on cycle day 2 was about 8 total. Not sure if that counts for anything and what. Today saw 3 bubbles and he said that was one side, the other he mentioned small. Waiting to hear back from doc office. Not sure when they call.
> 
> I also think I messed up with one of the meds being in refrigerator. When I had class, I thought they said to make life easier you can put all ovidrel, gonal, and ganirelix in the refrigerator. Then I look at videos and handouts, they say that ganirelix is supposed to be room temp??? oh oh... I thought they said you could just make life easier and put those all in refrigerator. Waiting for doc call to find out.
> 
> Crystal8, those look like good follies, right? I suppose it's always better to go lower in meds if feel need than to feel they need to pump you up with more. Well that's how I would think... Don't know much though.

Yeah they're good follies. You'll find things pick up after more stims. They're lowering mine I think because we added repronex which is a stim as well.


----------



## Hopethisyear

started a thread for post transfer symptoms if any wants to contribute :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-post-ivf-dpt-symptoms-here.html#post35990759


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabemom15 said:


> PS, PUPO stands for "pregnant until proven otherwise" I felt some pulling and fullness throughout stims, and was only uncomfortable a day or two before retrieval, but it wasn't too bad.
> 
> TTC, I don't blame you at all for not testing, you are way stronger than I am, as I seem to not be able to wait, haha!
> 
> AFM, I had my beta today and my hcg level is 222! I am so happy, but still nervous. I had beta numbers of 148 and 350 at 14 and 16 dpo, and I still miscarried a week later with our freah cycle back in May. So I have a second on Saturday, and I may go in for another on Monday, just to ease my mind. I'm trying to stay calm and not freak out and be happy. I really want to just cherish every moment I get with this baby :)

hahaha I don't feel strong....more of a chicken as I don't want to see a BFN.




ps57002 said:


> Wish2BeMom
> Where are you in the cycle? Is this a new cycle for you? Sorry still learning about everyone here.
> 
> Today was day 5 on stims for me. My AFC count on cycle day 2 was about 8 total. Not sure if that counts for anything and what. Today saw 3 bubbles and he said that was one side, the other he mentioned small. Waiting to hear back from doc office. Not sure when they call.
> 
> I also think I messed up with one of the meds being in refrigerator. When I had class, I thought they said to make life easier you can put all ovidrel, gonal, and ganirelix in the refrigerator. Then I look at videos and handouts, they say that ganirelix is supposed to be room temp??? oh oh... I thought they said you could just make life easier and put those all in refrigerator. Waiting for doc call to find out.
> 
> Crystal8, those look like good follies, right? I suppose it's always better to go lower in meds if feel need than to feel they need to pump you up with more. Well that's how I would think... Don't know much though.

More will grow and they don't always see all of them. Look at this as a ballpark figure. I think you are looking good!


Hopethisyear said:


> started a thread for post transfer symptoms if any wants to contribute :)
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-post-ivf-dpt-symptoms-here.html#post35990759

Great Idea Thanks!

AFM - waiting patiently for my beta on Monday, I haven't tested....It seems my OHSS symptoms are starting to come back. So I am having lots of ovarian pain. Other than that...I am just trying to manage my symptoms and make it till Monday.


----------



## Christie2011

I've been having fairly frequent cramping and some period like soreness since transfer. I decided I couldn't wait and POAS today. It was a : :bfp: :happydance:. Its still super early, but I got my ::bfp:: with my first (though fresh) IVF cycle at 4dp5dt too. Now I have to wait another week for confirmation from dr.


----------



## Hopethisyear

CONGRATULATIONS Christie!!!!!!!!!

Bfn for me :(


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Congrats Christie xxx


----------



## N8ie

Congrats Christie

Hope I'm so sorry


----------



## Christie2011

It's still early Hope, sending :dust:. Maybe your LO is taking its time settling in. Have you had any cramping or spotting? I've had cramping but no spotting. I had spotting and much less cramping with my first IVF cycle though and that was successful.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats Christie! Great news. 

Hope I'm so sorry Hun. Huge hug.


----------



## mbg81

Hope
How many days was your embryo? If its 5 day embryo and your ticker is correct that your only 5 days post a transfer- than i think your still early. Last transfer, i got my bfp 8dp6dt and i tested every morning and evening.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Remember frozen embies take longer to implant. I am still holding out hope for you!!!!!


----------



## Wannabemom15

Congrats, Christie! Wishing a HH 9 months! 

Hope, sending you baby dust! I agree with pp, maybe your LO implanted a little late. 

AFM, second beta was today and it's now at 576! My early pregnancy US will be scheduled for sept 3rd :dance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks gals. It was a 5 or 6 day embie we transferred. I know it's early but, the last few days I have been having lots of cramping and sore boobs and then this morning I woke up and nothing. I knew that i was going to get a bfn this morning. I hate to be a negative Nancy, but I really think that the little embryo tried to implant but didnt :(


----------



## Christie2011

Great beta number wannabe, congrats!


----------



## bettybee1

Aww hope ! You still have a chance :) your only 10dpo ! With my dd I didn't beg postive till i was 11dpo what tests are you using x


----------



## ps57002

Congrats Christie!!!!!!

HopeThisYear I'm keeping fingers crossed ur LO is getting snuggled in there now and u get your bfp soon.

AFM I feel crappie scared anxious. I get anxiety in general even taking cough syrup. The side effects of these Stims is getting to me now. Last few days I had some pullin soreness pain in left lower back and behind area. Sometimes I can sit comfortably. Today spread to right for a bit, lots thirst for a bit, plus peeing. Discomfort slightly better but bloated. Also feel a little out of air and tight in chest area, maybe just anxiety. Ear plugged maybe from recovery from cold. It's all getting my anxiety up. Tomorrow ultrasound. Estrogen on Friday 5 days with stim was 146. Isn't that low? 

I wish I felt like me right now, being pumped up is now starting to feel unbearable. Wonder how much longer, starting to wonder if I can get through this.

Are these OHSS symptoms? Should I be worried. What to do.


----------



## bettybee1

Ps5 - you can't actually techincally get Ohss till you have had egg collection. When the follicles will fill back up with fluid and may leak into your abdomen . It's pretty normal to feel that way during stims I've done 4 cycles and felt that way each time. 
If you suffer from anxiety it may be that you sensitive to changes in your body hence making you feel worse I woudknt worry when you have you next tracking scan they will ensure they look for if your going to develop ohss and try and prevent it if that's the case xxx


----------



## Christie2011

ps57002 said:


> Congrats Christie!!!!!!
> 
> HopeThisYear I'm keeping fingers crossed ur LO is getting snuggled in there now and u get your bfp soon.
> 
> AFM I feel crappie scared anxious. I get anxiety in general even taking cough syrup. The side effects of these Stims is getting to me now. Last few days I had some pullin soreness pain in left lower back and behind area. Sometimes I can sit comfortably. Today spread to right for a bit, lots thirst for a bit, plus peeing. Discomfort slightly better but bloated. Also feel a little out of air and tight in chest area, maybe just anxiety. Ear plugged maybe from recovery from cold. It's all getting my anxiety up. Tomorrow ultrasound. Estrogen on Friday 5 days with stim was 146. Isn't that low?
> 
> I wish I felt like me right now, being pumped up is now starting to feel unbearable. Wonder how much longer, starting to wonder if I can get through this.
> 
> Are these OHSS symptoms? Should I be worried. What to do.

Did your doctor adjust your meds at all? I'm not sure if that's low, but I know they don't want your estrogen level to rise too fast. They dropped my meds way down after my first cycle day 5 scan because my estrogen was way too high. 

I think it's too early for OHSS. Usually symptoms would start closer to retrieval and get worse after retrieval.

Don't know if you will find it useful at all but I found this:
"Gonadotropins, often referred to as FSH or stimulation drugs ( Gonal-F, Repronex, Menopur, Follistim, Bravelle and others), are given to help ovaries to develop multiple follicles over 7-14 days."

"During IVF treatment, a typical estrogen level will be less than 50 at the time of baseline evaluation and may get as high as 2,000 - 4,000 (In a normal menstrual cycle the estrogen level starts out less than 50 and peaks at about 250-350.)."


----------



## ps57002

Thank you bettybee and Christie for explaining to relieve my anxiety. 

At doc office waiting speak with nurse. Had ulrasound and I feel real discouraged and emotional. 

Doc (new) said left shows 2 approx at 13 and one cyst. Right has one I think 11. Hearing my amh thinks this may be best I do. Said to come back 2 days. Looks like start ganirelix tomorrow and may increase I think menopur. 

I guess I am not Stimming that well huh? Only 3, today day day 7 on stimms.

Feeling this won't work. Odds against me


----------



## bettybee1

Oh hun even if you got. 3 that's great! Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ps praying all goes ok Hun!

Wanna. Nice beta congrats!

afm- 10dp5dt- I just got a squinter of a bfp on a FRER. I was only able to hold my pee for 3 hours and I was drinking a ton of Gatorade so I don't know if that is why or if it is a chemical. Who knows. I'm not celebrating yet. I have been holding my pee and not drinking for another 3 hours but I have to go. Is this long enough?


----------



## bettybee1

Ttc yes will be long enough !!! 

Can u upload a photo xxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ttc - woohoo for a bfp! This is your first test right? Without something to compare it to its hard to say. Test again tomorrow and hopefully it's darker.

Ps -You still have time for follies to grow and there may be some hiding too.

Christie - when do we get some line porn to look at?

AFM - another BFN :( I'm using Wondfo which I've used before and gotten + with. 3 more days until beta. I need some ocean therapy. My Dr said no swimming for 1 week, but I think I'm going to dip in the ocean today, no swimming, just a dip.


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - is it morning where you are ?? I would take a dip aswell :) your still early yet xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

It is 7:30 am here in Hawaii &#127752;my dr said no swimming for 1 week after transfer. Tomorrow is one week, I'm going anyway lol.

I'm posting daily photos of my tests in my journal anyone wants to follow, I don't want to clog this thread.


----------



## ttcbaby117

bettybee1 said:


> Ttc yes will be long enough !!!
> 
> Can u upload a photo xxx

I just put it in my journal. It is even harder to see in a pic. But you can take a look and let me know what you think. Thanks!!!



Hopethisyear said:


> Ttc - woohoo for a bfp! This is your first test right? Without something to compare it to its hard to say. Test again tomorrow and hopefully it's darker.
> 
> Ps -You still have time for follies to grow and there may be some hiding too.
> 
> Christie - when do we get some line porn to look at?
> 
> AFM - another BFN :( I'm using Wondfo which I've used before and gotten + with. 3 more days until beta. I need some ocean therapy. My Dr said no swimming for 1 week, but I think I'm going to dip in the ocean today, no swimming, just a dip.

Thanks I hope it is darker tomorrow. 



Hopethisyear said:


> It is 7:30 am here in Hawaii &#127752;my dr said no swimming for 1 week after transfer. Tomorrow is one week, I'm going anyway lol.
> 
> I'm posting daily photos of my tests in my journal anyone wants to follow, I don't want to clog this thread.

Go for a dip. I know what you mean. It truly makes me feel better.


----------



## Wannabemom15

Congrats TTC, that's so exciting! 

Sorry again Hope :(


----------



## N8ie

Hi everyone 

I saw the doctor today and my cycle has started, she put me on clomid (2 tablets daily for 5 days) and Menopur (inject every second day) and my check up is on Friday.


----------



## ps57002

bettybee1
Thank you, trying to remember that it only takes one good one... I hope that good one is in there. Nurse told me I should be eating protein (i'm vegetarian) so today loading up on greek yogurt. I'm so full and it's only 9:30 am. It might be too late anyways to add more protein to diet, right?

ttcbaby117;
keeping fingers crossed the line gets darker and darker...

Hopethisyear
Was in Hawaii for my honeymoon. I LOVE that place. Wish I was there right now. That dip in the water must feel like heaven, I understand. I hope that you get your bfp soon. Keeping fx for you.

N8ie
Good luck with your cycle. Keeping fingers crossed for you for all to go well and positive outcome!!

AFM 
So tired this am. Not sleeping well due to needing to pee every so often. plus medicines make me tired too. plus nagging cough wakes me up too at times. I can't sleep at work... I increase menopur today. Yesterday blood test estrogen was around 397?? I think so they said that is within normal for now and good. But only about 3 eggs :( Starting Ganirelix today (not sure what that one is for..hope it doesn't hurt, the menopur lately seems to hurt more). Lots of EWCM going on here.... LOTS. My ER possibly will be Saturday. They said as early as Friday and as late as Sunday. This medicine phase is just now getting to me and I am starting to feel like I can't keep it up anymore...Feeling done.

going to go to acupuncture tonight. Possibly Friday before Saturday's egg retrieval too.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I went to Hawaii for my honeymoon too! Nothing new or exciting for me. Waiting for this cycle to be over.


----------



## ttcbaby117

PS- hang in there. I was feeling the same way. Just keep remembering that in the end it will all be worth it.


----------



## N8ie

Ps- stay strong and all the best.


----------



## Christie2011

ps - Ganirelix is to prevent ovulation. That's a good increase in your estrogen. What are your follicles measuring? My clinic had me trigger when mine reached 18mm.


----------



## ps57002

Thank you all. Trying to take it hour by hour at times. Took a nap during lunch hour lol.

Christie, yesterday there were only 3 follies, fourth one said I think cyst. But I recall the number 13 mm being thrown for one and 11 mm for another. So today I add more menopur and the ganirelix. My retrieval may be on Saturday. My follies, not that many, so feel very discouraged though trying not to....

Today my stomach feels like periody cramps....


----------



## Wish2BMom

ps - stay strong! there could be another couple that plump up in response to things. btw, I'm on the month in between mc and cycle #2. Hopefully starting cycle #2 the first week of Sept (well, the BCP after AF, anyway). 

great beta, wannabe!

a dip in the Hawaiian oceans....sheesh.....that sounds wonderful. I can't dip a toe in our Atlantic/ New England ocean without becoming a popsicle!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hey ladies been quiet for a bit but still reading along I hope you all doing ok ps positive thoughts huni one of them folies could be ur baby you only need one. As what was said to me by one of the other ladies early on in this thread "what's meant for you won't pass you by" I keep remembering that on a low day xx


----------



## ps57002

Thank you all for being so wonderful.

I am rather uncomfortable today and can't sit straight lol.

Headache too...

Today's blood test result, estradiol moving well is now 510. Doc says 3 follies ranging from 17 to 15 mm. 1 cyst too,.. Increasing menopur even more tonight along with ganirelix. Tomorrow gonal f, then monitoring. Possible trigger tomorrow night with retrieval on Friday. Sure feels like this was mini ivf. 9 days stimming and only few follies...

Ganirelix really stings and burns though...dont' like that one. Least favorite. Menopur is too much mixing and not fun. Best and easiest was gonal f pens.

almost done with these shots. I hope they knock me out well for retrieval cause I don't want to feel or know anything.......


----------



## ttcbaby117

PS great e2

Afm I have a bfn seems it was a chemical.


----------



## Christie2011

ttcbaby117 said:


> PS great e2
> 
> Afm I have a bfn seems it was a chemical.

So sorry. I'm begining to think mine might be a chemical. My lines are not getting any darker. Not getting lighter either, bit still I'd like to see a nice dark line to match the controls intensity.

Ps nice jump in the e2 and good sizes on your follies. I think you should feel good about your progress. FX all three are mature for you.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Boo I'm sorry :(


----------



## crystal8

I had my last monitoring appt. Right now things are at :

L
21 mm 18 mm 18 m 17 mm 14 mm 14 mm 13 mm 12 mm 10 mm

R
18 mm 16 mm 13 mm 12 mm 11 mm

Dual lupron/hcg trigger tonight with ER on Thursday.


----------



## crystal8

ps57002 said:


> Thank you all for being so wonderful.
> 
> I am rather uncomfortable today and can't sit straight lol.
> 
> Headache too...
> 
> Today's blood test result, estradiol moving well is now 510. Doc says 3 follies ranging from 17 to 15 mm. 1 cyst too,.. Increasing menopur even more tonight along with ganirelix. Tomorrow gonal f, then monitoring. Possible trigger tomorrow night with retrieval on Friday. Sure feels like this was mini ivf. 9 days stimming and only few follies...
> 
> Ganirelix really stings and burns though...dont' like that one. Least favorite. Menopur is too much mixing and not fun. Best and easiest was gonal f pens.
> 
> almost done with these shots. I hope they knock me out well for retrieval cause I don't want to feel or know anything.......

That sounds in line with what they told me about mini ivf. 

I'm so terrified about retrieval. So yeah I'm hoping for non traumatic too :wacko:


----------



## Wannabemom15

So sorry to hear ttc and Christie, fx'd it's not a chemical. 

Sounds like things are looking good crystal, good luck later this week and keep us posted!


----------



## Christie2015

(Someone may have hacked my Christie2011 account, B&B refused to let me log in today, so I created another account)

Finally got my dark line. The top test is today, middle yesterday and bottom Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







20150819_061046.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## fairytales87

Congrats on your bfp christie&#128522;
Did I read somewhere your a solo mama or have I mixed you up?


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Christie :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats christie!!! When is beta?


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry ttc! I wish this could have been your baby. :hugs:

Christie congratulations to you. 

Crystal, good luck tomorrow at ER.
Ps most ladies don't remember a thing of egg retrieval.

Just came back from Oregon and it was great. Paid my ivf off a few minutes ago minus meds and I am waiting for a call back from the nurse.


----------



## Christie2011

beneathmywing said:


> Congrats christie!!! When is beta?

Beta is not until Monday.



fairytales87 said:


> Congrats on your bfp christie&#128522;
> Did I read somewhere your a solo mama or have I mixed you up?

I am a single mom.


----------



## fairytales87

Christie: I'm also doing this on my own! I'm a bit nervous how did you find it being on your own? if that's not too nosey if it is I'm sorry :flower:
I'm still waiting for my consultant appt which is a week from today&#128522;


----------



## ps57002

Finally able to log on.... don't know what was going on all day.

Christie yay for bfp. Keeping all fx for u.

Ttc I am sorry. Big hugs. I know that doesn't take away the pain you feel.

Crystal good luck tomorrow! Let us know

Renaendel so when do you start your cycle?

Am again disappointed. Today's results on 10 day stimms was estradiol moved from 510 to 671, so bit progress. The size didn't seem to change much 1 at 15-16, other 17-18. Right ovary still out business with one small one around 12. And a cyst. So told to continue meds looks trigger tomorrow (well have to as out of meds and no refill ordered in time). So feeling disappointed that my only 2 follicles have slowed down, maybe after adding ganirelix. 

Tried warm bottles today and more water.

Last night opening ganirelix and accidentally cut/scraped self with needle causing some cut, plus bent that needle so ended up wasting that one....


----------



## Renaendel

Ps57002, I start stims on September 5th! Got my calendar today and she did change my protocol to add baby aspirin and Medrol(methylprednisolone). I had been stressed about not having much help in the autoimmune arena and now I feel better. I am not sure what changed but I am glad it did.


----------



## Christie2011

fairytales87 said:


> Christie: I'm also doing this on my own! I'm a bit nervous how did you find it being on your own? if that's not too nosey if it is I'm sorry :flower:
> I'm still waiting for my consultant appt which is a week from today&#128522;

I love it! I adopted my oldest when he was born, stayed in the hospital with him and took him home from there. Then 7 months 3 weeks later my youngest son was born. 

I guess the hardest part is when they are infants and not sleeping through the night. You don't have anyone to trade off with. I did a lot of co-sleeping with my youngest, who woke every two hours every night for the first 6 months to breastfeed. He had a porta crib in my room, but usually after the second or third time with him I just laid down with him. I didn't do that though until he was able to roll over on his own. My oldest didn't get up that often, but he was up once a night until just after he turned a year.

But being their favorite person and the one who gets to cuddle them every day and kiss their bumps and bruises away is awesome. I also love not having to debate with anyone about how I want to raise my kids.

Overall I found it easier than most people think it is, but that's probably due to my independent nature. It does get tiring though. My boys are non-stop. I have no idea how these little people can possibly have that much energy :)


----------



## tinadecember

Hi ladies,

don't know if anyone remembers me, I started posting in here a couple of weeks ago and then things went crazy at home so I haven't had chance to post again but I've just read through what I've missed to catch up with everyone's journeys.

Congrats to beneath and christie on your BFPs! If I have missed any more out I do apologise... 

PS, how are things my dear? Seems like you've had a tough time with this cycle. Hope you're feeling okay. Don't be too discouraged that there are only 3 eggs, it does only take one remember! Keep that in mind when you're having a down moment. 

Dizzy my fellow UK lady how are you? 

I am currently waiting for my AF to show, she's due in about 6 days time then stimming begins. Starting to feel anxious and excited now thinking that in 4 weeks time we could be celebrating a BFP finally after 2 years 

xxx


----------



## rachy28

Renaendel, I start stims on September 5th too :thumbup: 

Im on day 20 of Suprecur injections and day 11 of my bleed. It just doesn't seem to want to stop! Its fairly light/spotting but annoying the shit outta me!

Ttc, so sorry for the bfn :(

Christie, congratulations ;)


----------



## crystal8

Retrieval today. Twilight sedation was fine. I felt no pain and was asleep for most of it. My clinic uses demerol and propofol, so the good drugs lol. I'm home with a bit of cramping now. They got 7 eggs. Really hoping we get a good report tomorrow.


----------



## ps57002

Renaendel
Must feel exciting as you get to start soon (minus injections etc lol). What is Medrol for? I know they have me taking that after retrieval but nothing about aspirin.... I really hope I don't have any other autoimmune issues (other than thyroid) that get in way as nothing was tested.

tinadecember 
Hoping that this cycle brings you a big fat Positive and your little one. I am nervous now. Going to trigger today, pending the blood test results. Some anxiety now about egg retrieval part. I hate sedations, being out of control etc. I've got meds issues....mini anxiety attacks. In past even a simple codeine cough syrup gave me an attack.

crystal8
7 is not bad at all. Hoping they are all good ones and give you a little one that you are hoping for. FX. I have to say my retrieval looks like on Saturday with trigger today and reading this made me a bit anxious. I really dont' want to remember/know any of it at all. I hate the medications themselves that make you feel out of control. Do you go in by yourself or hubby too? I wish my hubby was in there with me, not sure if he'd survive though...

So today they said lining is good. Left only 1 at around 13, 2 on right around 16. Don't want the left ones to wait longer as may not be good for them. I thought they were supposed to be 20??? I wonder if there can be any mature eggs in those little ones at 16-17. feeling down.


----------



## ttcbaby117

crystal - rest up hun! You did great! Lucky number 7


----------



## crystal8

ps57002

Retrieval is so much better than I thought it would be. I too hate losing control. I have a fear of anesthesia. My clinic uses demerol and propofol, but he didn't put me too deep with the propofol because of my fear. My DH was allowed to stay.

What happened was this, I got on the special table. They put the iv in. I started to get a little light headed and sort of tingly feeling in my arms and chest. This was the only part that was a little off putting, I had maybe a few seconds of anxiety (the losing control fear I have) but then you forget why you're anxious. I had trouble focusing but felt very calm after that. Sort of like when you are just waking up from a deep sleep and you're only partly awake. I had a little bit of trouble following their requests (put your finger in the monitor, lift your arm for the blood pressure). Then I must have nodded off. I can remember a few voices, and some prodding down below and not much else of that 15 min. It was so much better than I was expecting. No pain and I didn't feel overly drugged. 

I'm sure you will be fine. I was almost hysterical when they wanted to put me under for my polyp removal and hated that feeling of the general. This was NOTHING like that. :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

:wave: Hi Ladies - LTNS
After the last chemical pregnancy, and with some craziness at work, I really haven't been all into TTC lately. Just letting time pass and haven't been thinking about things too much. That included being away from the forums - so I apologize for being so MIA. 

I'll try to catch up a bit, but I hope everything has been going well for everyone! :hugs: to all those who have had a rough time of it and lots and lots of :dust: for those still chugging along through the process.

AFM - Tomorrow is the big day! FET number 2. FXed with lots of :dust: and [-o&lt; that this is the one.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Crystal - good job with your retrieval! 

Krissy - best wishes tomorrow with transfer #2, I hope this is it. How many are you going to transfer? 

Ren -Welcome back!!! We missed you!

Afm -Beta came back negative so it didn't work. Looks like we will try transfer #2 (our last chance) in October.


----------



## KrissyB

Hope - We'll just transfer 1... we only have the this one left before we'd have to stim again. 
Sorry about the negative beta :hugs: FXed for you in October. Here's hoping second try is a charm for both of us!


----------



## Christie2011

Hope :hugs:

I don't remember any of my retrieval. I know they asked me a few questions, then I laid back and was out. I didn't even remember the first time they told me my counts afterwards. They had to tell me twice.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi ladies! :flower:

I'd love to join your group as I've just had my FET transfer today. We have our beautiful rainbow baby from our last FET last October so I'm hoping for luck this time around too! It's very different this time around with a little one who's still nursing, but hubby and I don't want to wait too long! It took us so long to get baby #1, let's hope #2 goes much quicker! 

I'm going to try to read back to get familiar with everyone's stories. I'm a little nervous to be back in the IVF game! :blush:

I hope everyone is doing well and hopefully the :bfp: roll in!!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Welcome xx fingers crossed for you x :flower:


----------



## N8ie

Welcome 1daybabydreamer and how was your transfer?

Krispy- all the best with the transfer 

Crystal- how many did they retrieve? Sorry if I missed it if you mentioned it.

Afm (what does this mean)

Today is my day 7 and I did a sonar, left side has 7 eggs and right ovary has 8. They are still small but the doctor says it's looking good and I'm on the right track. Endometrial was 5.4. The doctor said its looking good, I'm not too sure what it means. My next appointment is on day 10 (Monday) the doctor kept me on Menopur for the next three days and I'm taking an oestrogen tablet because of clomid side effects. I'm hoping that this is my lucky cycle and I get a BFP.


----------



## tinadecember

Welcome babydreamer, I'm new too! Sending you tonnes of luck for your upcoming cycle

Crystal - thank you for sharing your experience of the egg retrieval procedure. I am also feeling quite anxious about it all so your story has put my mind at rest a little. I think I'd still rather be put out completely but as long as there isn't any pain I don't mind being woozy 

PS - not long to go now and you will be in your 2WW! Keep the faith my dear 

CD26 for me today, AF is due any day now.. wish she would hurry on up so I can begin stimming! 
Ladies can I ask... who injected themselves and who didn't? 

My hubby had agreed to inject me because I couldn't imagine doing it to myself but after watching the instruction DVD last night on how to inject merional he's now said that he doesn't think he could do it either! We're a right pair aren't we haha!

xx


----------



## Christie2011

Welcome babydreamer and tina!

N8ie - I was told when I got my scan 5 days before transfer that they were looking for my lining to be at least 7.5-8. So 5.4 seems on the right track to reach that.

afm = as for me (I had to look that up too)

afm - only a few days left before my beta. It's been a long, but very busy tww. My mom came for a short visit and redid (painted and new floor) one of my hallways, I drywalled and painted the stair well to my basement and then installed new carpet on the stairs too. Then my realtor came and staged and took pictures of my house yesterday and I still have a few outdoor things to do before I open my house for showing next week. I hope I'm able to get settled into a new house before baby(ies) get here. And my boys have time to get used to their new rooms. I"m thinking of separating them, they share a room now, but one gets up so much earlier than the other and my younger one likes to sleep in.


----------



## crystal8

N8ie said:


> Welcome 1daybabydreamer and how was your transfer?
> 
> Krispy- all the best with the transfer
> 
> Crystal- how many did they retrieve? Sorry if I missed it if you mentioned it.
> 
> Afm (what does this mean)
> 
> Today is my day 7 and I did a sonar, left side has 7 eggs and right ovary has 8. They are still small but the doctor says it's looking good and I'm on the right track. Endometrial was 5.4. The doctor said its looking good, I'm not too sure what it means. My next appointment is on day 10 (Monday) the doctor kept me on Menopur for the next three days and I'm taking an oestrogen tablet because of clomid side effects. I'm hoping that this is my lucky cycle and I get a BFP.

I had 7 retrieved. I'm still waiting on the fertilization report. So so nervous. It sounds like you are having an great response to your medications!


----------



## crystal8

tinadecember said:


> Welcome babydreamer, I'm new too! Sending you tonnes of luck for your upcoming cycle
> 
> Crystal - thank you for sharing your experience of the egg retrieval procedure. I am also feeling quite anxious about it all so your story has put my mind at rest a little. I think I'd still rather be put out completely but as long as there isn't any pain I don't mind being woozy
> 
> PS - not long to go now and you will be in your 2WW! Keep the faith my dear
> 
> CD26 for me today, AF is due any day now.. wish she would hurry on up so I can begin stimming!
> Ladies can I ask... who injected themselves and who didn't?
> 
> My hubby had agreed to inject me because I couldn't imagine doing it to myself but after watching the instruction DVD last night on how to inject merional he's now said that he doesn't think he could do it either! We're a right pair aren't we haha!
> 
> xx

I was offered a deeper sedation. It was more because of my irrational fear of propofol and my experience with my polyp removal that he offered a lighter sedation. But even so I felt no pain and I was definitely asleep but I liked it better because it felt more like sleep if that makes sense. I was woozy for a few hours after. I think that was the pain killer. And I didn't feel 100% normal until this morning. I know all this depends on your clinic and the drugs they use, but I spent a year worrying about this so I want to help other people feel less worried. There are so many horror stories online. I am the biggest wimp when it comes to pain and I had been having intense anxiety over the idea of retrieval.

In terms of injections. I am intensely needle phobic. I used to pass out after vaccinations or blood work.This has improved with exposure the last 2 years. DH did my injections last year, but this year he was sick when I needed to do them so I had to do them. At the beginning I did EMLA cream and ice. I also pinch the skin and dig my nail in to keep from feeling the pinch of the needle. My hand shook so bad getting the pen ready the first time. By the end I only needed the ice and pinching and I was doing all 3 injections every day. You can do it! I found it hurt more and bruised more when DH did it. Probably because I have more control over angle, speed, etc when I do it. You just need to get over the psychological part which can be hard, I know.:hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

N8ie - sounds like it's all headed in the right direction! I don't really know what all the specific measurements mean/should be, but if your doctor is happy that much be good. And AFM stands for As For Myself :) 

Welcome babydreamer! FXed for your TWW! :dust:

Tina - I injected myself. I had always had my hubs do the trigger injections because I didn't trust myself to twist around and reach my butt at the right angle lol. But for tummy injections I feel like I have a better angle than he would. But usually I try to keep him near by for emotional support lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! sounds like there are some good things happening here! FX'ed and :dust: to all!

tina - I injected myself. We were going to have DH do it at first but he wasn't comfortable with his angle. Turned out to be not a huge deal after that first time. My trigger is in the belly too so I don't have to worry about butt shots! 

crystal - 7 is great! good luck!


----------



## Renaendel

Nice work crystal! fx that most of the 7 make it.:thumbup:

Krissy, fxfxfxfxfxfxfx!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome babydreamer - I see you had 2 failed IVFs and then success on your FET. That is awesome and gives me some hope. I have had 2 failed IVFs and hope to start my FET in the next couple of months.


----------



## crystal8

Well we got our fertilization report. 

6 out of 7 eggs were mature
5 out of 6 fertilized. 2 from regular ivf and 3 from icsi.

Our next update will be Sunday. Really hoping some make it to day 5. [-o&lt;


----------



## ttcbaby117

You've got 5 that is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## 1babydreamer

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome babydreamer - I see you had 2 failed IVFs and then success on your FET. That is awesome and gives me some hope. I have had 2 failed IVFs and hope to start my FET in the next couple of months.

Thanks ladies!! *ttcbaby*, I think frozen transfers have a better success rate for women with failed fresh cycles because it's not as stressful on the body. at least that's what I've heard. I definitely prefer the FET cycle to the fresh! Fingers crossed for you and :dust: :hugs:.

Welcome to you too *tinadecember*, and thank you! As for the injections, when we started I was a real needle wimp. My hubby did all the stims injections for our fresh cycles when he was around, but it didn't take long for me to do my own and feel comfortable. When we did our first FET, my hubby was out of town for a week so I had to do my PIO injections in my bum. :blush: I actually found it was not too bad and hurt less than when my hubby did it, lol!

*N8ie*, my transfer went great! RE was super happy and he implanted our 5 day 95% survived blast A. We have 5 frosties :cold: left. Now the waiting :wacko:. Luckily, this time I have my toddler to distract me in the tww! Fingers crossed we are first time lucky this time around!!

*crystal8*, 7 is great!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Ooops! *crystal8*, I just saw your update. 5 is a great number, it only takes one!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Christie2011

crystal8 said:


> Well we got our fertilization report.
> 
> 6 out of 7 eggs were mature
> 5 out of 6 fertilized. 2 from regular ivf and 3 from icsi.
> 
> Our next update will be Sunday. Really hoping some make it to day 5. [-o&lt;

Great report!

afm - the stress brought on yesterday with my car dying 3 hours before the realtor was supposed to show up to my house and 2.5 hours before I was supposed to pick up my boys from daycare continues. After the service center told me they didn't have a rental (they usually do, which is why I use them), I had to figure out how to get to Enterprise and rent a car. I find out today that it needs a $4500 part just to get it running to see if there is anything else wrong with it. The car is 12 years old with almost 250k miles, so I will be car shopping this weekend. Taking two toddlers car shopping, I already can't wait until it's over. I hope my embie stays put and doesn't flee after all this stress.


----------



## KrissyB

One hatching blast successfully transferred :happydance: And this time they had no problem doing the ultrasound. Last time the nurse was pushing RIDICULOUSLY hard trying to image straight through my pelvic bone, I was sore for hours! DH and I feel pretty good about this one, the embryo was REALLY hatching in the picture, like there was a whole second little ball off the main group of cells, and when they did the transfer we got to see this little comet of light on the ultrasound screen. Sounds silly but we think it seems like he/she is all ready to get in there and start growing :dust:

crystal - congrats on your 5. That's still a really good rate with fertilization and everything. FXed for you for Sunday!


----------



## crystal8

KrissyB said:


> One hatching blast successfully transferred :happydance: And this time they had no problem doing the ultrasound. Last time the nurse was pushing RIDICULOUSLY hard trying to image straight through my pelvic bone, I was sore for hours! DH and I feel pretty good about this one, the embryo was REALLY hatching in the picture, like there was a whole second little ball off the main group of cells, and when they did the transfer we got to see this little comet of light on the ultrasound screen. Sounds silly but we think it seems like he/she is all ready to get in there and start growing :dust:
> 
> crystal - congrats on your 5. That's still a really good rate with fertilization and everything. FXed for you for Sunday!

Thanks. Congrats on your transfer! It sounds like a keener you have in there! Fx for you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Christie - try and relax hun, no car is more important than that lil miracle in your tummy! 

Hi ladies, have any of you heard of high E2 levels at trigger possibly affecting the implantation rate? I have been doing some research on this and have found many abstracts and journals which are showing huge evidence which states that level about 3000-4000 at trigger can hinder implantation. I am shocked at this discovery bc my E3 was 3400 at trigger and they almost had me do a freeze all bc I was showing symptoms of OHSS. In the end they decided to move forward but had I known that I would have insisted on a freeze all. Just curious if you ladies have any knowledge on this?


----------



## Christie2011

ttcbaby117 said:


> Christie - try and relax hun, no car is more important than that lil miracle in your tummy!
> 
> Hi ladies, have any of you heard of high E2 levels at trigger possibly affecting the implantation rate? I have been doing some research on this and have found many abstracts and journals which are showing huge evidence which states that level about 3000-4000 at trigger can hinder implantation. I am shocked at this discovery bc my E3 was 3400 at trigger and they almost had me do a freeze all bc I was showing symptoms of OHSS. In the end they decided to move forward but had I known that I would have insisted on a freeze all. Just curious if you ladies have any knowledge on this?

I have not heard of that. My e2 was 3555 the day before trigger with my fresh cycle and that cycle was a success.


----------



## Renaendel

Ttc, I am sorry I haven't heard anything about that.

Crystal grats on your 5!

Krissy, I do so hope this works for you this time.:hugs:

1babydreamer, you are updated on the front.

Sorry if I missed folks! Howdy again Tina.

I just put the go ahead to order my meds. Let the minor freak outs begin.:happydance::happydance::winkwink:


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies :wave: 

Hope that your all going well :)

I am scheduled in for FET on the 26th of august and be transferring 1 beautiful 5 day blast! I'm so excited!! That I'm finally here and my official test date will.be the 9th of September.


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, thanks for your experiences of injecting. It does seem that most people found it easier injecting themselves. I guess if he can't do it because it's freaking him out too much I'm going to have to step up to the plate! It's getting that first one out of the way and breaking the skin that's the scary part! 

Still waiting for my period, had some mild cramping yesterday so she's just around the corner but I think she's crawling rather than flying on her broom haha 

Xx


----------



## Em260

Welcome to all of the new ladies!

Christie - congrats on your bfp!

Crystal - 5 embryos is awesome! Fx for lots of blasts. 

Krissy - congrats on being pupo!

Ren - ooh exciting you're getting started! 

Tina - I had DH help me out with the first injection and after that did them myself. It definitely hurt less when I did them myself. 

MissCassie - good luck for your FET!

TTC - My RE told me that before my first IVF. I had to do freeze all cycles so I was worried about whether FETs work as well as fresh cycles.

Hope I didn't miss anyone, this thread is moving fast!

AFM - sorry I've been MIA. We were visiting DH's family in Europe for the past two weeks. I'm just waiting for AF so I can get started on my FET. I usually have really short cycles, 22-24 days, and now I'm on day 29 and it's like crickets over here :coffee:


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Random question my friend who had icsi told me the other night that she was told embies don't like chocolate so try t avoid has anyone else heard this and if so at what point should you stop having it ?


----------



## beneathmywing

Dizzy dolly said:


> Random question my friend who had icsi told me the other night that she was told embies don't like chocolate so try t avoid has anyone else heard this and if so at what point should you stop having it ?


Interesting! I never heard of that.


----------



## ps57002

Today was EC and been napping on off all day, some pain. 4 follies, out of that one had cyst that was drained, one folly empty, so got 2 eggs.

Sorry I haven't been around as was feeling low. Wishing everyone the best and u all are in my prayers. This is so tough. If this doesn't work, gonna look at adoption. Dh doesn't want me going through all this again. I don't want to put him through all this again


----------



## crystal8

ps57002 said:


> Today was EC and been napping on off all day, some pain. 4 follies, out of that one had cyst that was drained, one folly empty, so got 2 eggs.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around as was feeling low. Wishing everyone the best and u all are in my prayers. This is so tough. If this doesn't work, gonna look at adoption. Dh doesn't want me going through all this again. I don't want to put him through all this again

:hugs: I'm so sorry this process has been so tough. Fx that those two eggs are really good quality.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Has anyone switched clinics or transferred frozen embryos to another clinic? I'm so fed up with my clinic, but really don't want to have to start at square 1 with a new clinic. We only have 1 frostie left and then we are done.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Ps & hope just wanted to send you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hopethisyear said:


> Has anyone switched clinics or transferred frozen embryos to another clinic? I'm so fed up with my clinic, but really don't want to have to start at square 1 with a new clinic. We only have 1 frostie left and then we are done.

Yes I am thinking about doing the same thing. I feel the same way about my current clinic. From what I have found is that you have to speak to the new clinic bc they might not accept your frostie. Some don't if they feel the frostie isn't up to par. If they will you have to pay a fee and coordinate the shipping of them. I was also thinking of getting testing done on my remaining 4 frosted but I have heard mixed things on whether it is a good idea to thaw and re freeze them. 

Let me know if you find out anything. We are seriously thinking of biting the bullet and heading to a more proven but way more expensive clinic like CCRM in Colorado or pcrm in Vancouver. They have much higher live birth rates and their embrie lab seems more cutting edge.


----------



## crystal8

We still have 5 embryos. Two at 8 cell and three a little beyond that. I'm still on for a day 5 transfer on Tuesday.


----------



## Em260

ps57002 said:


> Today was EC and been napping on off all day, some pain. 4 follies, out of that one had cyst that was drained, one folly empty, so got 2 eggs.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around as was feeling low. Wishing everyone the best and u all are in my prayers. This is so tough. If this doesn't work, gonna look at adoption. Dh doesn't want me going through all this again. I don't want to put him through all this again

I'm sorry you're feeling low :hugs: I hope your bfp is one of those 2. Fx for you!


----------



## Em260

Hope - one of my friends on here is switching clinics for her FET. She had to pay to transfer the embryos and then the new clinic charged a fee to receive and store them. It's worth looking into if you're not comfortable with your clinic. 

Crystal - 5 embryos is great! Good luck for Tuesday!

AFM - AF finally arrived and I went in for my baseline blood work and ultrasound this morning. Everything looks good so I'm starting meds tonight. My transfer is estimated to be September 8th or 9th. I'm feeling excited and nervous all rolled into one ball of nerves.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I ditto the :hugs: for Hope and PS. :(


----------



## Christie2011

Dizzy dolly said:


> Random question my friend who had icsi told me the other night that she was told embies don't like chocolate so try t avoid has anyone else heard this and if so at what point should you stop having it ?

I have not heard that. I wonder if it's because chocolate has a small amount of caffeine in it?



ps57002 said:


> Today was EC and been napping on off all day, some pain. 4 follies, out of that one had cyst that was drained, one folly empty, so got 2 eggs.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around as was feeling low. Wishing everyone the best and u all are in my prayers. This is so tough. If this doesn't work, gonna look at adoption. Dh doesn't want me going through all this again. I don't want to put him through all this again

Sorry your feeling low. Praying those two eggs produce quality embies for you to transfer.



crystal8 said:


> We still have 5 embryos. Two at 8 cell and three a little beyond that. I'm still on for a day 5 transfer on Tuesday.

Looks like you have some strong embies there. Congrats!

afm - Going to try to get my beta done today. On of my boys has a slight fever still that is holding over from the weekend and the other did not sleep well at all. I'm going to give the one some medicine to drop his fever long enough to drop the both off at day care, run to get my bloodwork done and then pick them up right afterwards. Then it's off to see if I can get my new vehicle. The service manager had taken it to the beach this weekend, so it wasn't there Saturday for me to buy it.


----------



## N8ie

Crystal- 5 embryos, sounds good. All the best. Sounds exciting. All the best for tomorrow.

Ps- don't lose hope. All the best, remember it only takes one.

Hope- I know exactly what you mean about changing clinics. I always feel it's always a rush job at my clinic, no one really cares that much but I don't think we can afford to change clinics. All the best to you and I hope you find a better clinic.

Em-


----------



## N8ie

N8ie said:


> Crystal- 5 embryos, sounds good. All the best. Sounds exciting. All the best for tomorrow.
> 
> Ps- don't lose hope. All the best, remember it only takes one.
> 
> Hope- I know exactly what you mean about changing clinics. I always feel it's always a rush job at my clinic, no one really cares that much but I don't think we can afford to change clinics. All the best to you and I hope you find a better clinic.
> 
> Em- the only time we look forward to AF. All the best with the medication. What procedure will you be using? Short or long protocol?
> 
> Afm- today was my day 10, it was my grandmothers funeral on Sunday &#128532;. I went in for a sonar and the eggs are looking well. The doctor says I have close to 20 eggs and both ovaries have big sizes and are responding well. Sizes range from 17 - 20mm and the endometrial thickness is 9.9. Wednesday is my ER (egg retrieval), I'm both scared and excited. I heard that mild stimulation produces higher quality eggs (I pray that's the truth in my case) I'm both excited and anxious. Tonight I'm taking my trigger shot at 21:30pm (pregnyl). Hoping that this is the one to give me my BFP and enough eggs to freeze.


----------



## ps57002

Thank you all. I've been hiding in my cave here.

Had the ER Saturday. Bit of pain, and lots and lots of napping Saturday, even some sunday. Was told to start prometrium and endometrium yesterday. Realizing the leaky situations as a result and also that it makes me dizzy. Am at work today and nervous about dizzy spells.

Was told yesterday my two little sole eggies fertilized. I'm scheduled for a 5 day transfer. My place doesn't call with udpates unless something is wrong. So here I am hoping my phone doesn't ring at all..... I named them tiger beans and sticky beans and keep praying and sending them vibes to hang in there and be strong. Since numbers are so low, I really want them to both hang in there and be tough and keep striving despite all the odds and stats against them.


----------



## KrissyB

Cassie - I'm just a few days ahead of you. My official test date is the 4th :) Do you think you'll test at home earlier?

PS - :hugs: Best of luck. I definitely think the ER and next few days is the most stressful part of this whole process... But it's entirely quality over quantity so don't give up on those two eggies! It's a great start that they both fertilized and FXed for beautiful growth for both of them.

Em - best of luck with your transfer this cycle!

AFM - So crampy today! I remember being crampy a lot after the first transfer too, but I'm surprised to be cramping still three days later. Hopefully that means it's getting a really deep implantation and doesn't plan on going anywhere for another 9 months ;)


----------



## N8ie

Ps- all the best and praying those two beans (tiger and sticky) will stick. All the best.

Krissy- sorry about the cramps. The 4th is not too far ahead. All the best.


----------



## crystal8

N8ie said:


> N8ie said:
> 
> 
> Crystal- 5 embryos, sounds good. All the best. Sounds exciting. All the best for tomorrow.
> 
> Ps- don't lose hope. All the best, remember it only takes one.
> 
> Hope- I know exactly what you mean about changing clinics. I always feel it's always a rush job at my clinic, no one really cares that much but I don't think we can afford to change clinics. All the best to you and I hope you find a better clinic.
> 
> Em- the only time we look forward to AF. All the best with the medication. What procedure will you be using? Short or long protocol?
> 
> Afm- today was my day 10, it was my grandmothers funeral on Sunday &#128532;. I went in for a sonar and the eggs are looking well. The doctor says I have close to 20 eggs and both ovaries have big sizes and are responding well. Sizes range from 17 - 20mm and the endometrial thickness is 9.9. Wednesday is my ER (egg retrieval), I'm both scared and excited. I heard that mild stimulation produces higher quality eggs (I pray that's the truth in my case) I'm both excited and anxious. Tonight I'm taking my trigger shot at 21:30pm (pregnyl). Hoping that this is the one to give me my BFP and enough eggs to freeze.
> 
> Wow, 20 on mild stimulation is phenomenal! Good luck on Wednesday :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## ps57002

Ok, so is it normal to be getting these period like ouchy cramps out of nowhere. bit more tolerable right now, was pretty bad half hr ago. Now it's more one sided and to my side/back side. Using some warm compress. 

At work, maybe got too busy and carried away. Is it leftover pain of the ER (was much better yesterday than this) or is it the endmetrin/prometrin thing that I'm taking...side effect. Should I even be using a warm compress?

Bit worried..... I haven't transferred yet...just the ER on Saturday.


----------



## Em260

N8ie said:


> N8ie said:
> 
> 
> Em- the only time we look forward to AF. All the best with the medication. What procedure will you be using? Short or long protocol?
> 
> Afm- today was my day 10, it was my grandmothers funeral on Sunday &#128532;. I went in for a sonar and the eggs are looking well. The doctor says I have close to 20 eggs and both ovaries have big sizes and are responding well. Sizes range from 17 - 20mm and the endometrial thickness is 9.9. Wednesday is my ER (egg retrieval), I'm both scared and excited. I heard that mild stimulation produces higher quality eggs (I pray that's the truth in my case) I'm both excited and anxious. Tonight I'm taking my trigger shot at 21:30pm (pregnyl). Hoping that this is the one to give me my BFP and enough eggs to freeze.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother :hugs:
> It sounds like you're responding really well even on low stims! 20 eggs is awesome! I'm doing a FET so just using estrace, medrol, and progesterone for meds. For the retrieval cycle I did a short protocol.
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Em - best of luck with your transfer this cycle!
> 
> AFM - So crampy today! I remember being crampy a lot after the first transfer too, but I'm surprised to be cramping still three days later. Hopefully that means it's getting a really deep implantation and doesn't plan on going anywhere for another 9 months ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Cramping is a good sign! Hope your little one is snuggling in:baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ps57002 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so is it normal to be getting these period like ouchy cramps out of nowhere. bit more tolerable right now, was pretty bad half hr ago. Now it's more one sided and to my side/back side. Using some warm compress.
> 
> At work, maybe got too busy and carried away. Is it leftover pain of the ER (was much better yesterday than this) or is it the endmetrin/prometrin thing that I'm taking...side effect. Should I even be using a warm compress?
> 
> Bit worried..... I haven't transferred yet...just the ER on Saturday.Click to expand...
> 
> I had this after all of my retrievals. There was just a ton of soreness and cramps, especially when I tried to do too much. Just take it easy and you can definitely use warm compresses to help.Click to expand...


----------



## ttcbaby117

N8 - so sorry to hear about your grandmother....condolences.

Em - You are well on your way! Good luck hun!


----------



## Christie2011

Well this is frustrating. My clinic never called today with my beta number :( I did ask while I was there if today was positive and Wednesday looked good when would my scan be. I was told Sep 4 or 8, around 6.5 weeks.


----------



## s08

Can I join you ladies? I'm doing a natural/unmedicated FET this cycle. Looks like my transfer of our one remaining 5-day blast will probably be on Aug. 31 with an official test date of Sept. 9 (but I'm a chronic early-tester!). The only success I've ever had was a natural FET with my son, so I'm cautiously optimistic. I'd love to follow along with others who are cycling at a similar time!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi!


----------



## N8ie

S08-welcome


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Welcome :hi::flower:


----------



## ps57002

Welcome S08

Christie 2011 I hope you were able to get some answers. How frustrating.

Crystal 8 I believe your transfer is today. Got my FX for you!!! Go embies go...stick.

N8ie Sorry about your grandmother. Big hugs. Your egg retrieval is tomorrow. Almost there. Excited?

Thank you KrissyB. I hope those 2 little embies of mine go against all odds that I've been given in this past few months (less than 5% with my own eggs). I wish sometimes the clinic would call with updates on them but they said they don't call. So not hearing back I guess is good news. Today is day 3 for them. I thought the shots were bad. This wait is far worse. Hope your lil one are nice and snuggly in there and stuck like crazy glue :)

Em260
Cramps not there this morning. So hope that was last of it. Constipated though. And I pee like every hour during the night for last week almost. Not sure what that is about. I'm totally exhausted and sleep deprived. Then it seems the progresterone is making me drowsy on top of it. Real bad if you have to work. I seriously pee every hour during the night :(

Good luck to everyone. Sorry if I missed others. I'm bit drowsy lol right now at 9 am at start of work day. decided to take a mini nap for half hr before work starts and it made it worse. Barely slept last night.


----------



## N8ie

Ps- yes my retrieval is tomorrow it feels like everything happened so fast.
I know how frustrating the wait can be, I'm not looking forward to the waiting. Let's keep praying that this is our cycle that will give the BFP.


----------



## Em260

Welcome s08! 

Crystal - good luck for transfer today!

N8ie - good luck for retrieval tomorrow!

ps57002 - I had really bad constipation after my first retrieval too. I used miralax and it helped so much. Hopefully you will start feeling better day by day and can get some rest soon. 

Christie - I can't believe they forgot to call you. Hope you can find out asap!


----------



## ps57002

Em260 said:


> Welcome s08!
> 
> Crystal - good luck for transfer today!
> 
> N8ie - good luck for retrieval tomorrow!
> 
> ps57002 - I had really bad constipation after my first retrieval too. I used miralax and it helped so much. Hopefully you will start feeling better day by day and can get some rest soon.
> 
> Christie - I can't believe they forgot to call you. Hope you can find out asap!

When I go to acupuncture I tell her and she's like "I can see it on your tongue that you are constipated". God knows what she does. Next day it just flows :blush: If all is set for transfer on Thursday (god willing..i wake up at night sending vibes and praying for embies), then Wednesday I will go to accupunture and tell her to help with the bad tummy.


----------



## crystal8

Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone!

This morning we transferred 1 5BB0 blastocyst. We have two more 5BB0 that they are going to freeze, 1 blast they're having trouble grading, and 1 morula. So for sure 2 to freeze, waiting on the final tally tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay great news


----------



## 1babydreamer

s08 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm doing a natural/unmedicated FET this cycle. Looks like my transfer of our one remaining 5-day blast will probably be on Aug. 31 with an official test date of Sept. 9 (but I'm a chronic early-tester!). The only success I've ever had was a natural FET with my son, so I'm cautiously optimistic. I'd love to follow along with others who are cycling at a similar time!

We're in the same spot! We just did our FET and we have our little boy from an FET so we're hoping for success too!! Fingers crossed for you and :dust:


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome to the new ladies s08 and 1babydreamer. S08 I hope this next transfer works for you guys. 1babydreamer, glad your fet went ok, welcome to PUPO land.

Crystal8. So happy you got to transfer today! Here is hoping that little blast starts snuggling in here in the next few days.

Ps, neat you acupuncturist seems able to help with your constipation, that can't be fun. I am really surprised you aren't having them put back in on day 3. what is their reason for holding to day five when there are only two left and they are safer in you?

N8ie, good luck tomorrow!!

Krissy, thinking of you and your little one every day.

On the Ivf side of things my body really really wants to be done with my birthcontrol. I think it knows I only have 6 days left. For the first time in three months I am bleeding. It is brown with tinges of red but enough that I have to use a pad, not a liner. My uterus is more excited for stims than I am and just wants to get this show on the road. The final med order goes out today I think.:yipee:


----------



## crystal8

Renaendel said:


> On the Ivf side of things my body really really wants to be done with my birthcontrol. I think it knows I only have 6 days left. For the first time in three months I am bleeding. It is brown with tinges of red but enough that I have to use a pad, not a liner. My uterus is more excited for stims than I am and just wants to get this show on the road. The final med order goes out today I think.:yipee:

Yay, it's so close!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Ren that's great your body's really ready now xx


----------



## s08

Thanks all for the warm welcomes! There is so much going on with everyone in here...very exciting!

1Babydreamer, how many days past transfer are you? Sorry I missed it; I'm still trying to play catch-up in here.


----------



## ps57002

crystal8 and 1babydreamer Good luck to both of you. fingers and toes crossed for you both.

Renaendel 
I don't know why mine is a 5 day transfer. They had that as part of their protocol right from get go, even during stims, that is what they said is done. It is making me VERY nervous. And to not hear anything is even more scary. today is day 3. All they said is transfer is on Thursday at 2. We don't call unless something is the matter, so not hearing from us is a good thing. So I jump when I hear my phone ring. I am waiting for a call back from nurse regarding the symptoms of frequent urination, and drowsy spells (right now in middle of one), so maybe I will ask. I don't want to go on Thursday and find out something's wrong then. All I know is I got 2 eggs, both fertilized is what they said on sunday. This is painfully scary for me. Is it different places have different protocols? This is my first IVF. So don't know. Is it due to age? Would they transfer (have called) earlier if all was not going right?

Nervous wreck here..... 47 hours to go but that is an eternity.


----------



## N8ie

Ps- in my previous cycle they also waited for day 5 transfer and I had 2 'good embryos' i think it depends on the clinics.

I'm crossing fingers for you and hoping for the best. 

Renandel - all the best. What protocol will you be on?


----------



## crystal8

ps57002 said:


> crystal8 and 1babydreamer Good luck to both of you. fingers and toes crossed for you both.
> 
> Renaendel
> I don't know why mine is a 5 day transfer. They had that as part of their protocol right from get go, even during stims, that is what they said is done. It is making me VERY nervous. And to not hear anything is even more scary. today is day 3. All they said is transfer is on Thursday at 2. We don't call unless something is the matter, so not hearing from us is a good thing. So I jump when I hear my phone ring. I am waiting for a call back from nurse regarding the symptoms of frequent urination, and drowsy spells (right now in middle of one), so maybe I will ask. I don't want to go on Thursday and find out something's wrong then. All I know is I got 2 eggs, both fertilized is what they said on sunday. This is painfully scary for me. Is it different places have different protocols? This is my first IVF. So don't know. Is it due to age? Would they transfer (have called) earlier if all was not going right?
> 
> Nervous wreck here..... 47 hours to go but that is an eternity.

It's a good sign if they want to do a 5 day transfer. Five day blastocysts are stronger generally and it's easier for them to see what quality they are. Also day 5 transfers are thought to be closer to what would happen naturally because of the timing. Not all day 3 embryos make it to day 5 blastocysts, so there is a chance that none make it. But if they are continuing on to a day 5 transfer this is a good sign and they must have some confidence in the quality of your embies! My clinic uses this method as a way of transferring only 1 blastocyst to prevent multiples. Transferring one blastocyst has a higher success rate than one embryo, so they don't need to transfer as many.


----------



## crystal8

I have managed to stress myself out looking at information about embryo grading. Blah, why do I do this to myself? :wacko:


----------



## Renaendel

Thanks again Crystal for the info! That makes sense. Ohh no, about the stress. I will will no doubt be doing the same thing when my time comes. I am totally one of those more information is better sort of people.

N8ie, Ill be doing Menopur 75, Folistim 225 and Cetrotide. The values are just for the first two days. After that I have labs and ultrasounds every other day to make adjustments. Also have to take baby asprin, Doxycycline 100mg b.i.d., Medrol 8mg b.i.d and 1 ml of PIO.
 



Attached Files:







IFV calendar.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wish2BMom

so exciting seeing everything that's happening with everyone!!

ps - definitely a good sign they aren't calling you but I'd like an update too - just tell me they are doing well! my office, thankfully, does this. But they base which day we transfer on how well they are doing, so they will call on Day 1 to say if they fertilized, Day 2 to give an update as to how they are developing and make the decision on Day 3 or 5 transfer then. hang in there! not long now!

we went back to our RE yesterday to get the plan for cycle 2, which should start around next Friday, unless by the grace of sumthin, AF doesn't show up. But we aren't changing protocols from last time - I had a pretty good egg count for having DOR and we only lost it b/c of t22, so there wasn't anything worth changing. I can't wait!!!


----------



## ps57002

N8ie
Thank you. How did it turn out with your previous cycle with the 2 embies. I really keep googling some good stories to keep my morale up.

Crystal 8
I really hope so. My fear is that I only have 2 embies. So the stats are not in my favor I suppose is what I keep thinking. Really praying those 2 embies are strong and healthy and fighters. Try not to stress about the quality and keep sending warm thoughts to those little embies snuggled inside you. Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Wish2BMom
Good luck with this cycle for you. I have fingers crossed for you. 

Called the nurse. Says bloating and frequent urination is normal, so is the drowsiness. She wasn't so nice. Asked about the embies. She said they only call if something is wrong. She didn't say much other than that :( So don't have anymore info.


----------



## Christie2011

My nurse said that she had left a message, but called and talked to me any way. She confirmed my BFP and told me I was very pregnant with a beta of 2607! It seems both embies might have took (just my speculation). In tomorrow morning for 2nd beta, then I get to schedule my first sono.

ps - You and your embies have come so far. Try to think positive that they are working just as hard developing so they can meet you in 9 months. FX no phone calls between now and transfer.


----------



## N8ie

Christie- congrats on being Pregnant. It's nice to hear good news.

Ps- the previous cycle failed and the embryos were good ones. We don't know the reason why it failed but there are a lot of success stories out there. Don't be discouraged. All the best 

Afm- I'm at the clinic waiting for my ER, I'm so anxious. Hope there are a lot of good quality eggs, last cycle there was 19 and from that only 6 were good quality. It would be nice if I could freeze a couple of eggs.


----------



## N8ie

ER done and they say I was fighting 3 nurses and the dr Amd DH had to help to restrain me&#128584; so only 9 eggs were taken. I hope that's enough


----------



## tinadecember

N8ie, congrats on your ER! 9 is definitely enough, remember it only takes one! Sending you good luck

ps sorry to hear that you're still going through a stressful time with the IVF, have you heard anything else?

Congratulations christie on the great BETA numbers!

AFM.. STILL waiting for my AF so I can start stims, CD31 today and it's starting to get to me now all of the waiting around. I've had no cramping or spotting to confirm that she's on the way and definitely not pregnant because we've used protection all month. God knows what's happening in there!

xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, christie! that's your first beta??? taken on which dpt? good lord! :) congratulations!!

n8 - yup, what tina said - it only takes 1! 9 is great, good job! Though I don't know why you fight when you're under - bad dreams? I picture myself becoming like melted butter. I feel so refreshed when I wake up. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

n8 - You did great 9 is awesome!!!! Don't worry I laughed through my entire ER during my first cycle. hahahahaha, DH said the nurses said I was very entertaining. I guess those drugs do different things to us. Thinking of you and hoping they are all little fighters, like their mommy ;)


----------



## Em260

N8ie - 9 eggs is great! Rest up! 

Christie - congratulations!!! That is a great beta number!

Wish2be - having a plan in place is such a good feeling. Good luck for this next cycle. 

Crystal - it's hard not to stress and google everything but embryo grading is so varied so it's hard to compare what you find online to your clinic's rating system. Also, highly rated embryos don't always equal baby and lots of poorly rated embryos become beautiful babies all the time. 

Ren - your calendar looks great. How exciting not long until you are PUPO!

AFM - I'm pretty disappointed right now but I've had to cancel my FET cycle. I have a work obligation that has come up and it's on one of the days of my estimated transfer :cry:. I can't get out of it and can't take the risk that my transfer will be on that day. So I'm going to try again next AF which will probably start Sept 20th with a transfer around October 9th.


----------



## N8ie

N8ie said:


> ER done and they say I was fighting 3 nurses and the dr Amd DH had to help to restrain me&#128584; so only 9 eggs were taken. I hope that's enough

. I can't remember much but DH says three numbers and him had to restrain me, I guess subconsciously it was painful. I'm just glad they managed to take 9 eggs and hope they are good quality. I'm a bit worried. I was bleeding because my panties have blood (too much info)


----------



## N8ie

N8ie said:


> N8ie said:
> 
> 
> ER done and they say I was fighting 3 nurses and the dr Amd DH had to help to restrain me&#128584; so only 9 eggs were taken. I hope that's enough
> 
> . I can't remember much but DH says three nurses and him had to restrain me, I guess subconsciously it was painful. I'm just glad they managed to take 9 eggs and hope they are good quality. I'm a bit worried. I was bleeding because my panty has blood (too much info)Click to expand...

I have no idea how I posted the post, I was out of it. Thanks ladies for the words of encouragement but I feel like I let myself down. I don't know why I was fighting, maybe it was bad dreams. And I hate not being in control. Im praying that they fertilize and divide properly


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, em! i'm excited.

I know the waiting sucks and I would not want to find out that I had to put things off for a month. That might be around the time I'm transferring too, if all goes well. We can hang out in our TWW together. :flower:

n8 - don't beat yourself up. You have so much going on right now, try not to put more pressure on yourself for something that couldn't be helped (you were unconscious!). The 9 will give you some good ones, I'm sure of it! Last cycle I only had 7, 6 fertilized and 3 were good enough to transfer or freeze (xferred 2, froze 1).


----------



## KrissyB

Crystal - Congrats on your FET! Don't worry about the grading. There's a variety of ways individual clinics and even individual embryologists grade. And the "grade" is not a permanent report. A day or two later they could be considered an entirely different grade. So try not to stress about it. They made it to day 5 and that's the important part :) 

PS - defintily don't stress. I HATED all the days I didn't hear anything and definitely stressed myself out... but try not to lol. There are differences among clinics for basically every step of IVF, and I agree with everything Crystal said about day 5 v. day 3.

Ren - Yay for your body getting ready! Suuuuper close to show time now!

Christie - Congraulations on the great beats!

N8 - LOL Don't worry about it. 9 is great :) Plus I'm sure they grabbed the biggest and easiest to find 9, so those are probably more likely to be mature. During my ER I was apparently talking about Sophia the first (my DD had been watching it that morning lol)


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Wow this thread moves so quick xx congrats ladies and to the ladies feeling stressed :hugs: and try keep calm that will be the best help, I know I have no experience yet through Ivf but speaking to my friends who were successfull they didn't change diet didn't take extra supplements just relaxed and enjoyed the excitement of making their babies. I'm hoping to follow their lead so all I'm taking is my folic acid I'm eating as I did and thinking that I will be having all my dreams come true soon.too much change might disrupt my bodies chemicals so hoping if keeping everything the same will provide a natural welcoming environment for my eggies to grow. Got my app on tues to sign consent forms so hoping to get moving soon x


----------



## Christie2011

Wish2BMom said:


> wow, christie! that's your first beta??? taken on which dpt? good lord! :) congratulations!!
> 
> n8 - yup, what tina said - it only takes 1! 9 is great, good job! Though I don't know why you fight when you're under - bad dreams? I picture myself becoming like melted butter. I feel so refreshed when I wake up. :)

It was 14dp5dt, second beta was today level was at 4639. Supposed to double every 48-72 hours, so looks like I am right on track.


----------



## beneathmywing

Hey girls.. Just wanted to pop my head in and give an update. Unfortunately I had a scan yesterday that showed just an empty sac again like my last pregnancy. I am gutted. 

Just wanted to say that I will still be following along even though I may be silently lurking for a while. My continued prayers to go out to you girls and I hope everyone gets their bfp! It hurts my heart that we have to go through IF and wouldnt want anyone to be in my shoes right now.

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy dolly

beneathmywing said:


> Hey girls.. Just wanted to pop my head in and give an update. Unfortunately I had a scan yesterday that showed just an empty sac again like my last pregnancy. I am gutted.
> 
> Just wanted to say that I will still be following along even though I may be silently lurking for a while. My continued prayers to go out to you girls and I hope everyone gets their bfp! It hurts my heart that we have to go through IF and wouldnt want anyone to be in my shoes right now.
> 
> Hugs to all :hugs:

I'm so so sorry xxx :hugs:


----------



## crystal8

:hugs:


----------



## ES89

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and give you an update. Unfortunately my ivf has been postponed. I'm having laposcopic surgery on the 30th sept to remove the cysts they found on my baseline scan. GL to everyone who is going through their cycles this month or next. Sorry to those who's cycles weren't successful this time and best of luck with any future plans. Congratulations to all those who got thier long waited bfp &#128522;


----------



## KrissyB

So sorry beneath :hugs: Hang in there... and make sure you take some time for yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

So Sorry Beneath. It is just unfair and really really sad. I wish I could take you out for coco and just give you hugs...:hugs:

ES89, Sorry you have to post pone your cycle and that you have cysts to deal with.

Christie, Grats on a great second beta! :thumbup:

N8, I hope your future kiddo is in those 9 eggs. I can't believe it took three people to restrain you. You must be one tough cookie. FX your eggies are fighters as well.

EM260, Sorry to you too. This is just a terrible day for you ladies. Why couldn't things have been scheduled differently.... :(

Tina, I hope the witch shows up for you. I am about one week behind where you are. Sounds so strange after all these years to be cheering for her arrival. 

Dizzy, glad things are moving along with the consent forms. Those are burly things to read but nice that they give you so much information.

WIsh2Bmom, I think I have my baseline ultrasound the same day you start. We may be transferring within days of each other. It will be nice to have a buddy.

AFM - My meds got covered by insurance.. I am stunned, in shock, whatever other terms go with this.. I am just in total disbelief. I think I will end up paying around $285 dollars for them all...I want to go running around screaming in the neighborhood, but I think they will look at me funny.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow Ren that is so awesome!


----------



## N8ie

Beneath- I'm so sorry, sending hugs your way.

Es- sorry about the cysts and IVF being postponed. M
Em- I'm sorry.
Dizzy- all the best
Ren- lucky you. Happy for you.

Thanks ladies for the encouraging words


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Ren that's fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tinadecember

Beneath - So sorry to hear about your sad news, sending big hugs your way.

Ren - Great news about your meds! When is your AF due? It's exciting that our cycles are quite close together! 

AFM - I am happy today! BECAUSE I AM ON CD1!!!! woohoo we are officially on our first IVF/ICSI cycle. 
I was starting to get a little down last night because my boobs were still really sore so I thought there was no way she was arriving any time soon but I woke this morning and she's made a surprise appearance! I'm not complaining, for once :D :D

Gonna call the hospital this morning and I assume my baseline scan will happen on Saturday, all being well stims should start on Saturday night 

xx


----------



## N8ie

Tina- I think that's the only time we are all happy to see AF. All the best


----------



## Psalm23v6

beneathmywing said:


> Hey girls.. Just wanted to pop my head in and give an update. Unfortunately I had a scan yesterday that showed just an empty sac again like my last pregnancy. I am gutted.
> 
> Just wanted to say that I will still be following along even though I may be silently lurking for a while. My continued prayers to go out to you girls and I hope everyone gets their bfp! It hurts my heart that we have to go through IF and wouldnt want anyone to be in my shoes right now.
> 
> Hugs to all :hugs:

Beneath - my heart aches for you. I am so sorry. I hope you find some peace and healing in all this. We are here for you whatever you need. Love and hugs xoxo


----------



## ps57002

Beneath I am so sorry. You are in my prayers as,I know this hurts and there isn't much anyone can say. 

Es. Cycst are nasty things. I've had much bad luck with them. It's better to knock them out before starting.

Em. Sorry your ivf is delayed. Keeping fingers crossed you start soon though.

Dizzy good things are moving right along. 

Ren that's awesome about the meds. My situation ended being like urs and I sure was surprised and happy.

Christie great beta #s!

Crystal how are you hanging in there? 

N8. I agree you are a fighter and I am sure those embies are too. Rest up.

Tina woo-hoo cd1 and now it starts. Fingers crossed.

Question for anyone who was taking coq10 supplements, when did u stop? Do u continue after transfer or stopped at retreival?


----------



## Psalm23v6

PS57002 - I usually stop at retrieval because they are designed to make healthy cells, which after the eggs are retrieved isn't going to do much. But ask your Dr or the nurse who is doing the meds. 

Hi everyone! Just wanted to stop by and say hello. I have been reading along and just staying silent for now. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone and praying you all get your BFP.

We are going to go for IVF #3 in October. I wanted to go earlier but we are going on vacation to the U.S. in September right when I should be getting my period so no point in trying to start then. Our Dr. Wants to add in an endometrial scratch the cycle before and also to give me an injection that same day to suppress my ovaries. Even with low AMH she wants to try it this way - long protocol. But luckily my thrombotic risk profile came back with no issues and I have slightly elevated NK cells, so I will get intralipids again. Fingers crossed it's 3rd time the charm.


----------



## KrissyB

:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150827_090544138.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh beneath - I'm so so sorry. No words can help right now. Sending you huge hugs. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats Krissy! :thumbup:

Sorry bmw :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ren - that will be awesome to be buddies! we can 'cheers' with our med cocktails in our syringes! ;)

krissy - yayyyyy!!! FX'ed that line keeps getting darker!

good question on CoQ10, thank you. I'm taking it now too and hadn't really thought of stopping b/c it's good for you. It's meant for heart health, really, right? there's probably no harm in continuing it if you wanted, but I'll definitely be asking.


----------



## N8ie

Krissy- congrats

Afm- the clinic said I should call tomorrow, I hate how busy they always are, one more night of being anxious. Hoping for the best


----------



## crystal8

Congrats Krissy!


----------



## crystal8

Well I just finished my mandated 2 days of rest and am now back to light activity. The clinic called and a third one of the embies made it to blast so they froze that one too. So we now have 3 frozen blasts. :thumbup:


----------



## Christie2011

crystal8 said:


> Well I just finished my mandated 2 days of rest and am now back to light activity. The clinic called and a third one of the embies made it to blast so they froze that one too. So we now have 3 frozen blasts. :thumbup:

Good news Crystal! :thumbup:

ps - Is your transfer today? How did your embies look? Did they finally tell you?


----------



## Renaendel

Yay Krissy!!!! :yipee:

Nice on the 3frosties crystal.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Krissy yay! Awesome news! 
Bmw I'm sorry hugs 
Nothing exciting here, ordering meds next week with planning to start around the 5th


----------



## ps57002

Krissy that looks good for sure. Yay!

Christie yes I had transfer today. Both made it. They didn't give them grades but said one is a stage one blastocyst distinguishing itself and other bit slower is a morula (day 4?). Both put in. Am off work tomorrow too. Gonna rest as much as can. Did accupuncture too before going to RE office. 

One day at a time. It's so hard though.


----------



## crystal8

ps57002 said:


> Krissy that looks good for sure. Yay!
> 
> Christie yes I had transfer today. Both made it. They didn't give them grades but said one is a stage one blastocyst distinguishing itself and other bit slower is a morula (day 4?). Both put in. Am off work tomorrow too. Gonna rest as much as can. Did accupuncture too before going to RE office.
> 
> One day at a time. It's so hard though.

Yay to both making it! Congrats on being PUPO.


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations Krissy!

Sorry for your news Beneath.

Good luck PS :thumbup:

Im on day 27 of down regulation, baseline on the 3rd & starting stims on the 5th. Little bit apprehensive but a little excited too xx


----------



## fairytales87

Lots of hugs to those who need them
Congrats & Sticky bubba glue to those in the early days

I will read up & catch up but I'm feeling quite disheartened after my first appointment with the consultant earlier this week they were quite rude & uninterested & I felt like they were not interested in my concerns,questions 
or previous health issues which relate to ttc!
I felt like they couldn't wait to get me out the office 
I've no confidence in them helping me become pregnant I feel like I've just wasted time & money :nope:


----------



## Christie2011

ps57002 said:


> Krissy that looks good for sure. Yay!
> 
> Christie yes I had transfer today. Both made it. They didn't give them grades but said one is a stage one blastocyst distinguishing itself and other bit slower is a morula (day 4?). Both put in. Am off work tomorrow too. Gonna rest as much as can. Did accupuncture too before going to RE office.
> 
> One day at a time. It's so hard though.

That sounds good ps. FX they are sticky and you prove your clinic wrong! TTW will be killer, but we'll be here if you need a distraction.


----------



## ttcbaby117

ps57002 said:


> Beneath I am so sorry. You are in my prayers as,I know this hurts and there isn't much anyone can say.
> 
> Es. Cycst are nasty things. I've had much bad luck with them. It's better to knock them out before starting.
> 
> Em. Sorry your ivf is delayed. Keeping fingers crossed you start soon though.
> 
> Dizzy good things are moving right along.
> 
> Ren that's awesome about the meds. My situation ended being like urs and I sure was surprised and happy.
> 
> Christie great beta #s!
> 
> Crystal how are you hanging in there?
> 
> N8. I agree you are a fighter and I am sure those embies are too. Rest up.
> 
> Tina woo-hoo cd1 and now it starts. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Question for anyone who was taking coq10 supplements, when did u stop? Do u continue after transfer or stopped at retreival?

My RE had me take coq10 till trigger. She said I should stop all supplements at trigger. 



Psalm23v6 said:


> PS57002 - I usually stop at retrieval because they are designed to make healthy cells, which after the eggs are retrieved isn't going to do much. But ask your Dr or the nurse who is doing the meds.
> 
> Hi everyone! Just wanted to stop by and say hello. I have been reading along and just staying silent for now. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone and praying you all get your BFP.
> 
> We are going to go for IVF #3 in October. I wanted to go earlier but we are going on vacation to the U.S. in September right when I should be getting my period so no point in trying to start then. Our Dr. Wants to add in an endometrial scratch the cycle before and also to give me an injection that same day to suppress my ovaries. Even with low AMH she wants to try it this way - long protocol. But luckily my thrombotic risk profile came back with no issues and I have slightly elevated NK cells, so I will get intralipids again. Fingers crossed it's 3rd time the charm.

Awesome news. You will be nice and relaxed after your holiday so October sounds great!



KrissyB said:


> :wohoo:




crystal8 said:


> Well I just finished my mandated 2 days of rest and am now back to light activity. The clinic called and a third one of the embies made it to blast so they froze that one too. So we now have 3 frozen blasts. :thumbup:

Awesome you have some blasts!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats Krissy! Looking forward to seeing that line go darker in the coming days eeek

AFM - I have my baseline tomorrow morning, feeling really anxious in case they find anything that may postpone the treatment. I have suffered with cysts in the past but I've normally had pain associated with them and I don't have any of the usual symptoms at the minute so fingers crossed!

Have a great weekend ladies x


----------



## N8ie

Ps- congrats on being PUPO

Fairytale- I know what you mean. I just spoke to my doctor and all she could say was that she couldn't get to my left ovary follicles the day of egg retrieval, nothing about my 9 they retrieved and that Monday I must come in for a sonar and transfer at 11. She didn't say anything about the progress of the embryos. She sounded like she couldn't wait to get off the phone. It's so devastating when already there is infertility to worry about and to not have support from your clinic because they are too busy.

Just spoke to the doctor and tomorrow is my mock transfer, she would'nt say anything about the quality of the eggs&#128563;&#128532;. Hopefully we will find out more tomorrow. DH says this should be our last attempt whether successful or not. It's heart breaking but I see where he is coming from. This is our third attempt (first attempt was a failed IUI with our Gynaecologist, second attempt was the failed short protocol and our last attempt being the minimal stimulation is not looking well) 

Wishing all the other ladies sticky embryos.


----------



## KrissyB

I'm not getting anything done today, or at least until ~noon. Today's stick is definitely darker than yesterdays, and now I'm sure it's darker than I ever saw last month with my CP. Beta numbers should be in this afternoon. Telling the DH the big news tonight.
Must. Keep. Breathing.

PS - Congrats on PUPO!!

Crystal - Congrats on 3 blasts! That's awesome. Are you doing a medicated transfer or a natural cycle?

Tina - Good luck on the baseline! FXed for being cyst-free!

N8ie - Good luck today on your mock and FXed for great quality of the eggs.


----------



## N8ie

Krissy- I'm so happy for you and thank you for the kind words


----------



## crystal8

KrissyB said:


> I'm not getting anything done today, or at least until ~noon. Today's stick is definitely darker than yesterdays, and now I'm sure it's darker than I ever saw last month with my CP. Beta numbers should be in this afternoon. Telling the DH the big news tonight.
> Must. Keep. Breathing.
> 
> PS - Congrats on PUPO!!
> 
> Crystal - Congrats on 3 blasts! That's awesome. Are you doing a medicated transfer or a natural cycle?
> 
> Tina - Good luck on the baseline! FXed for being cyst-free!
> 
> N8ie - Good luck today on your mock and FXed for great quality of the eggs.

Oh I just had a fresh transfer on Tuesday from the ivf we did in August. Then I have the 3 frosties from that same round of ivf.

And thanks! I was pretty surprised we got the number we did considering we only had 5 embryos day 3, so 4 blasts total was a shock.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

So yesterday got a letter from our clinic asking if we'd be willing to take part in a trial for our icsi. There developing a new way of deciding which the most usable sperm is they want 3000 couples going through treatment to be split into 2 groups one group using the traditional method one using the new method to compare results. We talked about it loads last night and we've decided to stick. This could be our only chance at having a go and what if the new treatment doesn't work well left me feeling a right mess and really unsettled. that one decision could be what dictates our future and what if we get it wrong? Need t get a grip


----------



## KrissyB

First beta came back at 66! Pretty good for 3 weeks and 5 days pregnant I think, and MUCH higher than last time (27 at over 4 weeks). I go back in on Sunday to check for doubling. FXed!


----------



## Christie2011

Dizzy dolly said:


> So yesterday got a letter from our clinic asking if we'd be willing to take part in a trial for our icsi. There developing a new way of deciding which the most usable sperm is they want 3000 couples going through treatment to be split into 2 groups one group using the traditional method one using the new method to compare results. We talked about it loads last night and we've decided to stick. This could be our only chance at having a go and what if the new treatment doesn't work well left me feeling a right mess and really unsettled. that one decision could be what dictates our future and what if we get it wrong? Need t get a grip

I don't blame you. I took part in a trial this round, but for a few reasons, it made sense to me. First my clinic told me that before they do their own trial, they wait for positive outcomes from other trials. Second I'm an over responder so I figured less meds would probably be fine for me. Third I have 4 more frosties. If it wasn't for all of that I don't think I would have participated. Especially if it was my last chance. Feel good with your choice of sticking to the known rather than unknown at this point.


----------



## s08

My clinic allows me to continue taking fish oil and Vitamin D (plus my prenatal vitamin obviously) after transfer, but instructed me to stop taking CoQ10 after transfer and throughout any pregnancy. 

Sorry I don't post more, but I love following along with this active thread!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, krissy!!!! :bunny:

dizzy - I second what Christie said - sounds like you talked through it thoroughly so I'm sure your decision makes the most sense for you. 
That is an interesting trial. Seems they would want to use both methods on the couples' collections, rather than splitting into all or nothing groups, so no one misses out on at least half of their collection being done the 'old' way. So if you collected 8 eggs, do 4 one way and 4 the other and see if the same results are met? I dunno...interesting nonetheless!!


----------



## N8ie

I had my mock transfer to help dilate my cervix (apparently it's too tight) it was so painful. My cervix curved two catheters &#128563; but eventually the doctor got through to it (Thank God) and injected water into my cervix. My egg transfer is on Monday, I'm worried and excited. She said the embryos are looking good, that there are 5 that have survived. Monday will be the 5 day embryo transfer &#128522;


----------



## Christie2011

N8ie said:


> I had my mock transfer to help dilate my cervix (apparently it's too tight) it was so painful. My cervix curved two catheters &#128563; but eventually the doctor got through to it (Thank God) and injected water into my cervix. My egg transfer is on Monday, I'm worried and excited. She said the embryos are looking good, that there are 5 that have survived. Monday will be the 5 day embryo transfer &#128522;

Mine was painful as well. I'm not sure what the issue was but after poking around with one catheter they had to change to a stiffer one. Same thing with my transfer, they needed to change to a stiffer one, but this time it was to get the catheter past my c-section scar inside my uterus so the embryo didn't get injected there.


----------



## N8ie

Christie- when it was happening it was more uncomfortable than painful but as soon as I left the pain was unbearable. I'm praying that this will be the cycle for my BFP.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck on monday, n8ie!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to pop in with my FET results. I caved and tested early and the second line came up pretty quickly! Then I had my beta on Friday at 7dp5dt, so two days earlier than the normal 2 week wait and my number came back at 127. I have another beta on Monday and I'm hoping and praying it jumps up! With my last FET my first beta was 375 at 9dp5dt so I'm nervous but hopeful!! :thumb up: With my first FET we transferred two embies and we think they both took but we lost one very early. This time we only transferred one. 

Hope everyone is doing great in the cycles and if you could send some sticky :dust: my way I'd really appreciate it!! :flower:


----------



## N8ie

1babydreamer- congratulations on being pregnant.


----------



## 1babydreamer

N8ie said:


> 1babydreamer- congratulations on being pregnant.

Thank you Hun!! I'm so nervous still. Not out of the woods yet!! I have had a rocky past getting through the first few weeks! I'm staying cautiously hopeful.


----------



## N8ie

1babydreamer said:


> N8ie said:
> 
> 
> 1babydreamer- congratulations on being pregnant.
> 
> Thank you Hun!! I'm so nervous still. Not out of the woods yet!! I have had a rocky past getting through the first few weeks! I'm staying cautiously hopeful.Click to expand...

Stat positive, take it one day at a time. I'm excited for you.


----------



## Christie2011

Congrats babydreamer! FX for a good increase Monday.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks so much ladies!! &#128516;


----------



## ps57002

crystal8 said:


> Well I just finished my mandated 2 days of rest and am now back to light activity. The clinic called and a third one of the embies made it to blast so they froze that one too. So we now have 3 frozen blasts. :thumbup:

Awesome for 3 frozen blasts. How are you feeling? Any symptoms. These 2ww is so tough.



KrissyB said:


> First beta came back at 66! Pretty good for 3 weeks and 5 days pregnant I think, and MUCH higher than last time (27 at over 4 weeks). I go back in on Sunday to check for doubling. FXed!

Congrats Krissy!!!



N8ie said:


> I had my mock transfer to help dilate my cervix (apparently it's too tight) it was so painful. My cervix curved two catheters &#128563; but eventually the doctor got through to it (Thank God) and injected water into my cervix. My egg transfer is on Monday, I'm worried and excited. She said the embryos are looking good, that there are 5 that have survived. Monday will be the 5 day embryo transfer &#128522;

It's good your clinic did a mock transfer to better figure out ahead of time how it'll go. Mine didn't and I was so nervous as for HSG the setup for the catherer was painful due to a polyp on my cervix and having to navigate around it. I warned them before transfer and they must have been more prepared as it didn't hurt. So I am hoping that they will have it much smoother for you on Monday.

1babydreamer
Congrats!!!

Thank you all for responding about COQ10 after transfer. I stopped at retrieval but wasn't sure. It helps to hear other's perspective


AFM today had blood work to test on the progesterone etc and got call back all normal. Blood test for pregnancy is next Saturday. I'm obviously going crazy over each symptom and googling. Had chills right as they were wheeling me out after transfer and stayed for a few hours (wore socks at home). twinges on day of and yesterday. Mostly resting in bed. Sometimes still get cold. But right now I'm feeling hot...now need ac I think. Sometimes feel bit like maybe low blood pressure/woosy. Some plugged ears thing this am too. And mostly very tired and sleepy at times so just resting a lot. Most twinges have stopped today. Yesterday had some AF like light cramps too. 

I pray little tiger and sticky beans snuggle in and get really comfy. 

time for another nap lol....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats baby dreamer, that is an excellent beta for 7dp5dt!


----------



## N8ie

Ps- thank you. And little tiger and sticky beans will stick, having fingers crossed for you. And yes please rest and eat 'warm, hearty meals'


----------



## crystal8

Ps: no symptoms really for me. Well other than ones caused by the progesterone, but I had them before transfer too. Feeling pretty blah. I was bad and did an early ic test with mid morning urine and bfn. I know it's early but still felt like there should be something there by now 4dp5dt. :cry:


----------



## Renaendel

4dp5dt is so early, no one really shows at 3dp5dt and only the squintiest of squinters for early hcg shows at 4dp5dt. You are not out! Don't expect a real squinter until 5 or 6d at the earliest.


----------



## ps57002

Thanks n8ie. Fx for ur transfer monday. Almost here though feels so far away...

Crystal from all my obsessive Googling it seems days 3 and 4 post 5 day transfer is when implantation may be finishing so today is too early for you. You are not out. The Hcg has to build up now. I think I will try resist as much as can and wait for bloodwork on Saturday. I'm afraid to see bfn. That's all I've ever seen in my past. :(


----------



## 1babydreamer

crystal8 said:


> Ps: no symptoms really for me. Well other than ones caused by the progesterone, but I had them before transfer too. Feeling pretty blah. I was bad and did an early ic test with mid morning urine and bfn. I know it's early but still felt like there should be something there by now 4dp5dt. :cry:

That is so early, please don't fret! You're not out yet! I'm such a chicken about testing because I've seen so many white tests that I almost didn't even test before my beta and only ended up testing the day before. With my first FET that we got our boy from, I didn't even believe the positive test! I was so negative and expecting another MC that even after my second beta jumped I didn't quite believe I was pregnant!

Sending you tons of sticky :dust:


----------



## Christie2011

ps - cramping is good! I had lots of cramping after my FET.

In the past I've read that usually after a 5dt it takes two days for the embryo to implant and then at least another two days before any measurable hcg is in your system (for blood). And then it has to be enough to make it to urine and at a higher concentration. So not out yet. Crystal.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

I went for my baseline yesterday and I was certain that he'd found cysts or something because he was poking around in there forever and printing off pictures! 

Fear not though, everything was fine to go ahead and start stimming :D he was concerned though about how high a dose I was on of Merional. He found over 20 follies on one ovary alone and fears that of I start off on a higher dose of stims that I'm going to over respond. So I've been lowered to 2 capsules rather than 3 to start with. He said he is certain that I will respond well! 

Started stims last night, not as bad as I was expecting. In fact it was painless, though stung a little afterwards 

Baby dreamer congrats!! 

Ps good luck in your 2WW your symptoms sound promising already! 

Xx


----------



## MissCassie

crystal8 said:


> Ps: no symptoms really for me. Well other than ones caused by the progesterone, but I had them before transfer too. Feeling pretty blah. I was bad and did an early ic test with mid morning urine and bfn. I know it's early but still felt like there should be something there by now 4dp5dt. :cry:

I am the exact same I am 4dp5dt and the only "symptoms" I am having is a very sore boobs but I'd say that would be from the progesterone.. i've also been cramping alot... which makes me think that af is going to come which I hope it doesn't.

Don't lose hope your still not out yet :) fx you get some lovely lines soon.


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies

Tomorrow is my embryo transfer and I am so nervous, you would think it's the first time I have one. &#128513;

Trying to remain calm.


----------



## crystal8

I have maybe MAYBE a shadow on my high sensitive ic. I tried to upload a pic to my journal but lost too much resolution. Blah. At least it gives me hope. Thanks ladies for all the encouragement! This group is so amazing.


----------



## Renaendel

If you want a second eye, I will totally take a text or an email. Just PM me and I'll send you the details. I am all for pee stick porn! :haha:

Your embies are going to do so well at transfer N8ie. Remember they are fighters!

MissCassie, cramping I hear is a good sign. Fx we have many more babies to add to this thread.

Tina, wow 20 follies! Good call on the vial. So cool all of us doing this at once.

I am having a minor freakout. I have a fiber requirement to meet each day with my autoimmune. So I had been adding flaxseed to stuff. Turns out it blocks your estrogen. I couldn't figure out why I went from no blood to needing a pad or two a day. It totally screwed up my bcp. I caught it with 4 days off before I go off bcp, but I wonder what this means for my cycle. I guess I'll know at baseline on Friday, but I am terrified I won't respond as well now, start early or have cysts. I am also a little pissed at my self. I mean I don't drink teas because of this stuff, why didn't I check the new food.


----------



## crystal8

Renaendel said:


> If you want a second eye, I will totally take a text or an email. Just PM me and I'll send you the details. I am all for pee stick porn! :haha:
> 
> Your embies are going to do so well at transfer N8ie. Remember they are fighters!
> 
> MissCassie, cramping I hear is a good sign. Fx we have many more babies to add to this thread.
> 
> Tina, wow 20 follies! Good call on the vial. So cool all of us doing this at once.
> 
> I am having a minor freakout. I have a fiber requirement to meet each day with my autoimmune. So I had been adding flaxseed to stuff. Turns out it blocks your estrogen. I couldn't figure out why I went from no blood to needing a pad or two a day. It totally screwed up my bcp. I caught it with 4 days off before I go off bcp, but I wonder what this means for my cycle. I guess I'll know at baseline on Friday, but I am terrified I won't respond as well now, start early or have cysts. I am also a little pissed at my self. I mean I don't drink teas because of this stuff, why didn't I check the new food.

I added a pic of a FRER to my journal and I'm pretty sure I can see something. Let me know if you see anything too. I can always send you the pic if the resolution isn't good enough.

In terms of flax, I don't know. Lignans in the flaxseed act like phytoestrogens so that just means more estrogen in your body. That shouldn't hurt, I was on an estrogen only suppression before stims. Estrogen does temporarily lower your FSH so it made testing that pointless. I don't think it will hurt your cycle though, especially since you haven't started stims yet. After stims I'd be more leery.


----------



## Renaendel

Crystal, that test is beautiful!

Ahh, I had understood it that they blocked the estrogen receptors. Well I do like your explaination better. I'll do more research so I can understand the full mechanism. My bleeding is less today now that I am off them. Tomorrow is my last bcp.


----------



## tinadecember

Crystal I just had a peek at your journal and your tests definitely look positive! Congratulations :D 

AFM - had my 2nd stim tonight it hurt a little more than yesterday and if bled. Question girls, is it better to alternate sides with each day? I've done both of the left so far, will it make a difference?


----------



## ps57002

Renaendel. I don't know much about estrogen and things that block it but have all fingers crossed for u and ur baseline friday. Fx for a great cycle .

N8ie. I know u are nervous and excited. Tomorrow time for your fighter embies to be united with their stron mama. Fx for all to go well and those embies to grow into beautiful healthy babies.

Crystal I am still figuring out this site. How do I see ur journal. Wanna ck out your start to stronger and darker bfp. Yay

Tina. Do u know which one made u bleed. Alternating is Def recommended. Also I noticed my gonal pen had better needle, was less painful and never made me bleed. After some time for some reason the menopur started making me bleed and was more painful. Tried thigh and tummy. Needle was not as nice I suppose and it started freaking me some. After few days I learned the trick was to inject at 90 degrees, straight down rat her than at angle. Stopped bleeding and hurting. Sometimes gotta figure what works


----------



## Christie2011

I can totally see your lines crystal.

When doing the PIO injections I found I had to move the spot where I was injecting in my tush. I had to move more toward the center or it would bleed a lot. So try moving a hair, up/down/left/right to find your sweet spot.


----------



## 1babydreamer

N8ie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Tomorrow is my embryo transfer and I am so nervous, you would think it's the first time I have one. &#128513;
> 
> Trying to remain calm.

Good luck Hun! Try to relax after and watch a funny movie or two or start a Netflix show marathon &#128516;. I'm sending you sticky dust!


----------



## crystal8

ps57002 said:


> Renaendel. I don't know much about estrogen and things that block it but have all fingers crossed for u and ur baseline friday. Fx for a great cycle .
> 
> N8ie. I know u are nervous and excited. Tomorrow time for your fighter embies to be united with their stron mama. Fx for all to go well and those embies to grow into beautiful healthy babies.
> 
> Crystal I am still figuring out this site. How do I see ur journal. Wanna ck out your start to stronger and darker bfp. Yay
> 
> Tina. Do u know which one made u bleed. Alternating is Def recommended. Also I noticed my gonal pen had better needle, was less painful and never made me bleed. After some time for some reason the menopur started making me bleed and was more painful. Tried thigh and tummy. Needle was not as nice I suppose and it started freaking me some. After few days I learned the trick was to inject at 90 degrees, straight down rat her than at angle. Stopped bleeding and hurting. Sometimes gotta figure what works

The link to my journal is at the bottom of my siggy. 

Also I had a bit of red tinged cm. :cry: I took another test and it was slightly darker. But I'm fearing the worst now.


----------



## KrissyB

Crystal - 4dpt is still V-E-R-Y early. Implantation has probably happened but your body just hasn't had enough time to build up Hcg yet (like other ladies have said). Sounds like you're getting some lines now too. Don't worry about the red cm. As long as its not a real bleed it's probably things just implanting nice and deep and some stuff moving around to make room :) 

Tina - Best of luck on your stim cycle

Renae - I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure when you're on the BCP part they're really just looking to down regulate your system so they can have complete control with meds, so further suppressing the estrogen probably wouldn't have a huge impact at that point. I think it's great you caught it when you did. Just mention it to your doctor, but I'm sure your baseline will give them all the info they need and ABSOLUTE worse case I'm sure they'll tweak your meds accordingly (your schedule of meds can change throughout the month, mine did a few times).

AFM - Beta today was 125 :D Not precisely a full double from 66, but VERY close, and at these levels it can take up to 72 hrs to double. So I should be RIGHT on track :D Now I'll accept being pregnant, cautiously. I'll definitely feel better once I make it to the end of this week.


----------



## Em260

Crystal - congrats!! I can definitely see that line yay! It's very common to have some spotting like that it's probably just implantation spotting. 

Ren - I agree with the other ladies, you haven't hurt anything because they want your estrogen nice and low to start. So if anything you are just helping to down reg your system. Just mention it to your dr. but I don't think you have anything to worry about. 

Tina - I always alternated sides day to day. It helped with the soreness. 

1babydreamer - congratulations!! That is a very strong beta!

N8ie - good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Christie2011

crystal8 said:


> ps57002 said:
> 
> 
> Renaendel. I don't know much about estrogen and things that block it but have all fingers crossed for u and ur baseline friday. Fx for a great cycle .
> 
> N8ie. I know u are nervous and excited. Tomorrow time for your fighter embies to be united with their stron mama. Fx for all to go well and those embies to grow into beautiful healthy babies.
> 
> Crystal I am still figuring out this site. How do I see ur journal. Wanna ck out your start to stronger and darker bfp. Yay
> 
> Tina. Do u know which one made u bleed. Alternating is Def recommended.  Also I noticed my gonal pen had better needle, was less painful and never made me bleed. After some time for some reason the menopur started making me bleed and was more painful. Tried thigh and tummy. Needle was not as nice I suppose and it started freaking me some. After few days I learned the trick was to inject at 90 degrees, straight down rat her than at angle. Stopped bleeding and hurting. Sometimes gotta figure what works
> 
> The link to my journal is at the bottom of my siggy.
> 
> Also I had a bit of red tinged cm. :cry: I took another test and it was slightly darker. But I'm fearing the worst now.Click to expand...

Spotting is totally normal. I had spotting with my first pregnancy from implantation.


----------



## crystal8

Thanks ladies. I am on progesterone suppositories (the waxy white bullet shaped ones) 3 x per day. I'm wondering if that might be irritating things. My cervix is super low because of being constipated so I know I'm hitting it today with the supps. Or am I just grasping at straws here?


----------



## crystal8

KrissyB said:


> Crystal - 4dpt is still V-E-R-Y early. Implantation has probably happened but your body just hasn't had enough time to build up Hcg yet (like other ladies have said). Sounds like you're getting some lines now too. Don't worry about the red cm. As long as its not a real bleed it's probably things just implanting nice and deep and some stuff moving around to make room :)
> 
> Tina - Best of luck on your stim cycle
> 
> Renae - I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure when you're on the BCP part they're really just looking to down regulate your system so they can have complete control with meds, so further suppressing the estrogen probably wouldn't have a huge impact at that point. I think it's great you caught it when you did. Just mention it to your doctor, but I'm sure your baseline will give them all the info they need and ABSOLUTE worse case I'm sure they'll tweak your meds accordingly (your schedule of meds can change throughout the month, mine did a few times).
> 
> AFM - Beta today was 125 :D Not precisely a full double from 66, but VERY close, and at these levels it can take up to 72 hrs to double. So I should be RIGHT on track :D Now I'll accept being pregnant, cautiously. I'll definitely feel better once I make it to the end of this week.

Sounds like excellent levels. :thumbup:


----------



## 1babydreamer

crystal8 said:


> Thanks ladies. I am on progesterone suppositories (the waxy white bullet shaped ones) 3 x per day. I'm wondering if that might be irritating things. My cervix is super low because of being constipated so I know I'm hitting it today with the supps. Or am I just grasping at straws here?

I spotted the first few days I was pregnant with my son and I was so sure I was out I didn't even believe when the first beta came back at 375! I was so sure I was out! Then when I got my second beta results of 806, I finally admitted I must be pregnant after all. Lol.


----------



## N8ie

Tina- yes it's better to alternate

Ps- thank you. I felt the same way about the Menopur, I personally liked the Gonal f pen too. It was less painful

1babydreamer- thank you, I'm definitely going to watch a comedy and put my feet up after the transfer

Crystal- try not to stress my dear and 4dpt is very early. When is your beta test? From what I have heard in the group the progesterone suppositories can also irritate you and cause some bleeding. Don't worry too much and all the best

Krissy- congratulations on being pregnant and the beta is almost double&#128522;

Em- thank you


----------



## Renaendel

The suppositories deffinately can cause spotting.

Thank you ladies so much for talking me through it. I am feeling so much better about this.


----------



## Ref87

Hi Ladies,

I am not much of a poster but just felt that I needed a release and this would be the only way.

My story is we have been TTC for close to 4 years and and within those four years we went through DH getting mumps, laparoscopy for endometriosis then blockage of both tubes as well as hydrosalpinx.

Recently we decided to go for IVF and it was so quick(short protocol) I thought it would be a longer process. but oh well last week Monday we went for EC and this past Saturday we went for the ET.

Praying my beans stick. I am back at work and trying not to stress but every minute I seem to be googling "how soon can I test" and things like that.

No one at work knows and not even my family. Going for the blood test on Sunday and really hope all goes well.

Wishing everyone the best!!!


----------



## crystal8

N8ie said:


> Tina- yes it's better to alternate
> 
> Ps- thank you. I felt the same way about the Menopur, I personally liked the Gonal f pen too. It was less painful
> 
> 1babydreamer- thank you, I'm definitely going to watch a comedy and put my feet up after the transfer
> 
> Crystal- try not to stress my dear and 4dpt is very early. When is your beta test? From what I have heard in the group the progesterone suppositories can also irritate you and cause some bleeding. Don't worry too much and all the best
> 
> Krissy- congratulations on being pregnant and the beta is almost double&#128522;
> 
> Em- thank you

My beta isn't until Friday. Today is 6dp5dt and I did another frer and it's still the same, no darker than yesterday. :nope:


----------



## crystal8

Thanks ladies for talking me down. I'm not normally so full of drama, I'm usually so logical and rational. :blush:


----------



## N8ie

Ref87 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am not much of a poster but just felt that I needed a release and this would be the only way.
> 
> My story is we have been TTC for close to 4 years and and within those four years we went through DH getting mumps, laparoscopy for endometriosis then blockage of both tubes as well as hydrosalpinx.
> 
> Recently we decided to go for IVF and it was so quick(short protocol) I thought it would be a longer process. but oh well last week Monday we went for EC and this past Saturday we went for the ET.
> 
> Praying my beans stick. I am back at work and trying not to stress but every minute I seem to be googling "how soon can I test" and things like that.
> 
> No one at work knows and not even my family. Going for the blood test on Sunday and really hope all goes well.
> 
> Wishing everyone the best!!!

Welcome and congrats on being PUPO. My second round of IVF was also a short protocol. I was on minimal stimulation this time round. All the best. Hope and pray your babies stick.


AFM- today was my ET, the doctor's room was so full. DH and I were worried about our embryos. Turns out from the 9 eggs that were collected from my right ovary 4 fertilized and we got the following grades for each:

4AA
4AB
4BA 
3BB

The quality was great compared to my previous cycle, so I guess minimal stimulation really produces high quality eggs. &#128522;&#128522;

The doctor wanted to transfer 1 embryo because she is worried about multiple births. We insisted on 2 embryos (4AA and 4AB) and freeze the 4BA. 

I'm praying these babies stick, I can't believe I'm PUPO. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## N8ie

crystal8 said:


> Thanks ladies for talking me down. I'm not normally so full of drama, I'm usually so logical and rational. :blush:

Try to relax (easier said than done) and we are here for you.


----------



## crystal8

N8ie said:


> Ref87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am not much of a poster but just felt that I needed a release and this would be the only way.
> 
> My story is we have been TTC for close to 4 years and and within those four years we went through DH getting mumps, laparoscopy for endometriosis then blockage of both tubes as well as hydrosalpinx.
> 
> Recently we decided to go for IVF and it was so quick(short protocol) I thought it would be a longer process. but oh well last week Monday we went for EC and this past Saturday we went for the ET.
> 
> Praying my beans stick. I am back at work and trying not to stress but every minute I seem to be googling "how soon can I test" and things like that.
> 
> No one at work knows and not even my family. Going for the blood test on Sunday and really hope all goes well.
> 
> Wishing everyone the best!!!
> 
> Welcome and congrats on being PUPO. My second round of IVF was also a short protocol. I was on minimal stimulation this time round. All the best. Hope and pray your babies stick.
> 
> 
> AFM- today was my ET, the doctor's room was so full. DH and I were worried about our embryos. Turns out from the 9 eggs that were collected from my right ovary 4 fertilized and we got the following grades for each:
> 
> 4AA
> 4AB
> 4BA
> 3BB
> 
> The quality was great compared to my previous cycle, so I guess minimal stimulation really produces high quality eggs. &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> The doctor wanted to transfer 1 embryo because she is worried about multiple births. We insisted on 2 embryos (4AA and 4AB) and freeze the 4BA.
> 
> I'm praying these babies stick, I can't believe I'm PUPO. &#128522;&#128522;Click to expand...

Those are excellent quality blasts! And congrats on being pupo!


----------



## N8ie

Thank you Crystal &#128522; &#128522;. I'm smiling from ear to ear for now and enjoying this moment.


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats on being PUPO, n8!!!! hoping for some sticky beans there!

crystal - congrats on your lines!! they are looking good. Try not to fret - it either is or isn't and worrying won't change it. :) enjoy your time with your bean(s)!

ren - i'm glad you're feeling better about things.

welcome, ref, and congrats on being PUPO as well!!! I hope you have some sticky beans as well - esp after 4 yrs of all that you've been through. My family doesn't know that we're doing IVF either. My DH is very private about these things and would rather not have to keep going back to people to tell them things didn't take or we miscarried, etc. So we'll just tell people once we are successful, hopefully. It's tough to keep this a secret, though! A couple of my friends know we're doing it but that's it.

cd1 for me today so let the games begin! I feel like I just got called off the bench and can finally play again! Man, I feel like it was forever since our last cycle (May). Preg test and BCP starts on Wed. 
And I agree about the needles! the gonarelix was way easier for me. Though I did receive a hint that I could combine that with the menopur and just inject once. Though it was the 'worse' needle, it helped that it was only once. And I did shift from left to right and also higher/lower like there were quadrants on my belly.

good luck to all!! so many exciting things happening!! :happydance:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thinking of all you ladies today and sending sticky dust for those waiting for their betas!!

Went in this morning for my second beta and I'm way more nervous about this be than the first! Eeeeeek! It's going to be a long day till results at 5pm!!


----------



## N8ie

1babydreamer said:


> Thinking of all you ladies today and sending sticky dust for those waiting for their betas!!
> 
> Went in this morning for my second beta and I'm way more nervous about this be than the first! Eeeeeek! It's going to be a long day till results at 5pm!!

Don't be I'm sure the results are good. All the best


----------



## Christie2011

crystal8 said:


> N8ie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tina- yes it's better to alternate
> 
> Ps- thank you. I felt the same way about the Menopur, I personally liked the Gonal f pen too. It was less painful
> 
> 1babydreamer- thank you, I'm definitely going to watch a comedy and put my feet up after the transfer
> 
> Crystal- try not to stress my dear and 4dpt is very early. When is your beta test? From what I have heard in the group the progesterone suppositories can also irritate you and cause some bleeding. Don't worry too much and all the best
> 
> Krissy- congratulations on being pregnant and the beta is almost double&#128522;
> 
> Em- thank you
> 
> My beta isn't until Friday. Today is 6dp5dt and I did another frer and it's still the same, no darker than yesterday. :nope:Click to expand...

When I first tested it took 4 days for my line to get darker. So no fretting yet, you're still in it!


----------



## Em260

N8ie - that's such great news about your 4 embryos! Congrats on being pupo!

1babydreamer - good luck today! It's always nerve-wracking, no matter what. Fx for another strong number.

Crystal - it takes at least 48 hrs for hcg levels to double so I found it better to compare tests every other day vs every day. 

Ref - congrats on being pupo and good luck!

Wish - great news you're getting started! I remember that feeling of being on the bench and finally getting back in the game.


----------



## Em260

Afm - My FET is back on! I was able to get out of my work obligation so now I'm going forward as planned. I go in for a lining check on Thursday. I feel like there has already been so much drama in this cycle lol. Hopefully now things will go as planned.


----------



## N8ie

Em260 said:


> Afm - My FET is back on! I was able to get out of my work obligation so now I'm going forward as planned. I go in for a lining check on Thursday. I feel like there has already been so much drama in this cycle lol. Hopefully now things will go as planned.

That's great news, all the best for Thursday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome, Em!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Em260 said:


> Afm - My FET is back on! I was able to get out of my work obligation so now I'm going forward as planned. I go in for a lining check on Thursday. I feel like there has already been so much drama in this cycle lol. Hopefully now things will go as planned.

Thanks so much Hun and best of luck to you on your FET!! :dust:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Just got my second beta results and we went up from 127 on Friday to 632 today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now I feel like I can confidently say I'm pregnant! Hopefully I can relax until the first scan :winkwink:.

Thanks s much to everyone who sent sticky dust and good thoughts! :flower:


----------



## Em260

1babydreamer said:


> Just got my second beta results and we went up from 127 on Friday to 632 today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now I feel like I can confidently say I'm pregnant! Hopefully I can relax until the first scan :winkwink:.
> 
> Thanks s much to everyone who sent sticky dust and good thoughts! :flower:

Congratulations!! That is such a strong beta!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks so much Em!! I'm so very happy I can relax a bit. For now &#128521;.


----------



## mbg81

Hi ladies, 
just wanted to pop in and say i had my transfer today. We transferred 2 six day embryos, one was hatching and the other one was developing slower (per RE). Good luck and hope everyone will get their bfps:hugs::hugs: I don't post much but am always reading along. :dust:


----------



## Luciola

Hi everyone! May I join you?
I became mother to an adorable little boy last November, thanks to FET 2 and anticoagulant therapy, after one freeze-all IVF and one chemical pregnancy. We "used" up all our embbies.

My husband and I decide to not wait but try again immediately. I breastfed for 6.5 months then we started IVF 2 months later - in August.

I have always done freeze-all, every time my E2 shoot sky high and despite of my fewer eggs retrieved, I am exposed to high risk of OHSS. This time, it went over 15,000! - Again a freeze-all. Retrieved 14 eggs, and 5 blasts made to day 5 or 6! They are 5AA, 4AA, 4AA, 4BB and 4AB. I was put on Dostinex to down regulate.

We decided to do a FET immediately. I got my period 5 days after the ER and now on CD7. I will get my lining checked this Friday and we will have an idea of when the transfer date will be.

In my last IVF, I have met some lovely and extremely helpful ladies here! I love this place - IVF is such an emotional journey, but the outcome and experience I had here worth the wait!


----------



## N8ie

1babydreamer said:


> Just got my second beta results and we went up from 127 on Friday to 632 today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now I feel like I can confidently say I'm pregnant! Hopefully I can relax until the first scan :winkwink:.
> 
> Thanks s much to everyone who sent sticky dust and good thoughts! :flower:

Congrats on being pregnant.


----------



## N8ie

Mbg- congrats on being PUPO sending sticky vibes your way. I pray those embies stick.

Luciola- hi and welcome. Sorry about the overstimulation. All the best and yes this group has very supportive ladies


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Welcome :wave::flower:


----------



## MissCassie

I'm starting to think I'm out.. as I'm now 6dp5dt and I don't even have any sign of a squinter I'm starting to feel really disappointed :( ans I had a hatching blast with I'm implantation glue..


----------



## Ref87

Hi Ladies,
Congratulations N8ie your egg quality is superb
Goodluck to Wish2Bmom
1Babydreamer - Congratulations!!!!
Keeping myself from driving to get HPT as I know that will further drive me insane. 
Praying through it all


----------



## N8ie

Ref87 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Congratulations N8ie your egg quality is superb
> Goodluck to Wish2Bmom
> 1Babydreamer - Congratulations!!!!
> Keeping myself from driving to get HPT as I know that will further drive me insane.
> Praying through it all

Thank you and yes please keep praying. I'm also praying this is our season, that the Almighty will grant us with our heart's desire.

MissCassie please keep at it and don't give up. I know it's hard but give it a few more days.

Afm- I had mild cramps yesterday and earlier today, really hope it's the embies burrowing into their new home &#128522;. 

A quick question please, how early can I test? Today I'm 1dp5dt.


----------



## ps57002

Ref87 congrats on being pupo. Stick little beans stick!
Em glad things are back on track
Congrats mbg on being pupo. Fx.
Tina glad things are back on track. Fx.
N8 congrats on being pupo. Try and get rest, relax.
Crystal I saw the test lines. Yay Def see the line. Keep the faith and Fri beta should confirm.
Congrats babydreamer :happydance:
Wish2Bmom good luck fx.
MissCassie hang in there and try keep faith. I know it's difficult. 
Good luck Luciola 
Krissy great beta numbers. 

Afm, back to work yesterday commuting using public transportation heat, busy busy workday exhausted. Hope it doesn't cause any damage. Yesterday was 4dp5dt. I'm feeling negative. Twinges mostly gone. Get really bloated and prego looking on/off. Have had light white cm show up but no hint of implantation bleed. No severe cramps to indicate implantation. Just twinges, sometimes little af like feeling. Sometimes feel chills which in past I get before af, temp drop. Isn't that a bad sign? Torn between wanting to test and waiting till Saturdays bloodwork. Just feel really pessimistic today. Dh so attached kissing belly showing everyone the pics of the embryos. Sniff. Have light headaches too on off. Boobs bit sore on off too but that's progesterone. So scared that I'm talking to my belly but what if there's nothing :( wanting to cry this morning. I think the lower body temp and feeling cooler when there is heat wave is most concerning.


----------



## N8ie

ps57002 said:


> Ref87 congrats on being pupo. Stick little beans stick!
> Em glad things are back on track
> Congrats mbg on being pupo. Fx.
> Tina glad things are back on track. Fx.
> N8 congrats on being pupo. Try and get rest, relax.
> Crystal I saw the test lines. Yay Def see the line. Keep the faith and Fri beta should confirm.
> Congrats babydreamer :happydance:
> Wish2Bmom good luck fx.
> MissCassie hang in there and try keep faith. I know it's difficult.
> Good luck Luciola
> Krissy great beta numbers.
> 
> Afm, back to work yesterday commuting using public transportation heat, busy busy workday exhausted. Hope it doesn't cause any damage. Yesterday was 4dp5dt. I'm feeling negative. Twinges mostly gone. Get really bloated and prego looking on/off. Have had light white cm show up but no hint of implantation bleed. No severe cramps to indicate implantation. Just twinges, sometimes little af like feeling. Sometimes feel chills which in past I get before af, temp drop. Isn't that a bad sign? Torn between wanting to test and waiting till Saturdays bloodwork. Just feel really pessimistic today. Dh so attached kissing belly showing everyone the pics of the embryos. Sniff. Have light headaches too on off. Boobs bit sore on off too but that's progesterone. So scared that I'm talking to my belly but what if there's nothing :( wanting to cry this morning. I think the lower body temp and feeling cooler when there is heat wave is most concerning.

Please don't freak out, let's pray your babies did stick. All the best


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Luciola! Best of luck on the transfer this cycle! 
So did you transfer two blasts on each of your previous FETs? Will you do that again this time?

MissCassie - I didn't have any hint of a shadow until 7dp5dt last cycle, and quite a few ladies had told me at the time they had the same. Don't give up yet!

AFM - Went in for another beta this morning, I'll get the results in the afternoon. I started off the morning feeling very out, but I'm starting to get more hopeful again (both mood swings really had no justification lol). Man I'll be happy when I get into the 1000's.


----------



## ttcbaby117

KrissyB said:


> Welcome Luciola! Best of luck on the transfer this cycle!
> So did you transfer two blasts on each of your previous FETs? Will you do that again this time?
> 
> MissCassie - I didn't have any hint of a shadow until 7dp5dt last cycle, and quite a few ladies had told me at the time they had the same. Don't give up yet!
> 
> AFM - Went in for another beta this morning, I'll get the results in the afternoon. I started off the morning feeling very out, but I'm starting to get more hopeful again (both mood swings really had no justification lol). Man I'll be happy when I get into the 1000's.

Fxed for you krissy! If you don't mind me asking, I see you had a chemical last cycle. Did you get a bfp at home and then a negative Beta? I only ask b/c that is what happened to me. I got a bfp (very light) on a frer the day before my beta and my beta came back at 1.3. Devastated as you can imagine.


----------



## KrissyB

TTC - I got about 4-5 days of very faint :bfp:s on home tests. When I went in for a beta it was 27, which I definitely didn't feel good about after so many days of faint positives. Two days later it dropped down to 7. It was very rough, and my first loss in all of my TTC... and it's definitely put a damper on this cycle, but maybe it's better to be a bit cautious at the get go. FXed neither of us has to go through it again :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

ps - you're still very very early... no reason to feel down yet. Plus it sounds like you have plenty of symptoms. I didn't get any implantation bleeding with either of my FETs, and really only had cramping about a week after transfer. 

AFM - Got my beta results early today :D 270 :D Even a bit more than double my last test! Getting more and more excited! :cloud9:


----------



## N8ie

KrissyB said:


> ps - you're still very very early... no reason to feel down yet. Plus it sounds like you have plenty of symptoms. I didn't get any implantation bleeding with either of my FETs, and really only had cramping about a week after transfer.
> 
> AFM - Got my beta results early today :D 270 :D Even a bit more than double my last test! Getting more and more excited! :cloud9:

Congrats on the beta results.


----------



## Wish2BMom

misscassie and ps - keep the faith! I hope everything works out for you both. :dust:

ref - congrats on being PUPO! good luck to you and :dust:

congratulations, 1baby!!! :wohoo:
And to you as well, krissy, for the awesome 2nd beta!! :happydance:

:dust: to you, luciola!

geez - I just don't want anyone experiencing anymore bfns - we've worked too hard already. :dust: to all!


----------



## crystal8

They did an early beta today (I'm 7dp5dt) because of the spotting. My hcg is at 38 and they'll repeat on Thursday. Seems a little low, but the nurse was happy.


----------



## N8ie

crystal8 said:


> They did an early beta today (I'm 7dp5dt) because of the spotting. My hcg is at 38 and they'll repeat on Thursday. Seems a little low, but the nurse was happy.

Keep the faith and we will keep praying too.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Crystal - bc they took it early you cant really look at the number. I would just wait and hope to see it double. Fxed for you!

Krissy - woohoo! Great number!


----------



## Renaendel

crystal8 said:


> They did an early beta today (I'm 7dp5dt) because of the spotting. My hcg is at 38 and they'll repeat on Thursday. Seems a little low, but the nurse was happy.

Crystal, my clinic wants to see 50 or above at 9dp5dt. So if you are almost 40 at 7dp5dt in two days that number will be well above 50.

Krissy, I am so happy for you. You wanted at least 100 and you get 200+. wonderful news.

Welcome new folks, you are updated on the main page.


----------



## Wish2BMom

question for you all with the cool status tags under your name - how do you do that? I only get a dropdown when I go to change it, no place for free form text. I like yours Ren!

crystal - that's great!! congrats so far, FX'ed for a better beta later! ;)


----------



## KrissyB

Wish - scroll a little farther down after the dropdown and you'll see a spot labelled "Family status". Whatever you type in there will show up under your name ;)


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hi ladies signed all contents today tho it's all gonna take longer then I thought looking like egg ret won't be until around the last week in October so way behind you lot. Will keep spying to see how your all getting on tho & just to wish you all luck xxxx


----------



## Christie2011

ps - I had no implantation bleeding this time and only had cramping for a day with my first. Both positives. So you're doing good still.


----------



## rachy28

Crystal, congratulations on your bfp :happydance:

I start stims on Saturday, im so flipping excited!!! I'm going to be on 300iu of merional, is this considered a low dose?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Crystal yay! 
Sorry I have been reading and not posting super busy at work. But ordered meds today!


----------



## MissCassie

Congrats crystal on your BFP! Can't wait to hear your numbers have doubled.

I tested again today at 7dp5dt and this is what it looks like. What do you guys think?
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=893349&d=1441186800


----------



## ps57002

MissCassie I see a line!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I see one too


----------



## Wish2BMom

woooo! I see it MissCassie!!! :happydance:

so it seems my day is going to be filled with trying to find the cheapest way to slice and dice my Rx. Got the call from CVS last night and i've already reached my annual limit with 1/2 of this order. So they can cover some but not all and the 'not all' is ridiculous out of pocket. 
thankfully my RE office gets a discount through Apothecary so I assume I'll be going through them for most of it. And they are already being super helpful by telling me what to ask Caremark to cover. Ugh. 
Wish me luck! if I can't get our OOP down to about 3-4k, then we are sitting this cycle out...


----------



## ps57002

I'm feeling weird today. Have body chills cold...so again that usually happens before periods, so don't like I feel that way. I have a shawl covering me right now in office.

Yesterday was so tired. crampy. Sometimes wonder about ectopic cause pain can be around ovary area. Then was super bloated. I kid you not I look 3 months prego sometimes. Then tummy weird (which also happens before periods). Then that full heavy feeling and light cramping/twinges. I dozed off after dinner, was so tired. Oh and back pain, yesterday more mid back. 

This morning again that heavy bloaty pulling kind of feeling with tummy. And more cramps, AF like but then maybe not. Had a brief half second passing of nausea. I can't tell. Twinges near ovary, then uterus, then by belly button. That heavy stretchy feeling is by upper belly, under chest area. I thought maybe was going to get periods. Tummy upset (for me always when I am about to get periods). yesterday/today hard to sit on office chair without a lower back support. 

Sometimes I think period will start. Sometimes I think did they implant wrong place? ectopic? Sometimes I stress why I keep getting cold all the time? husband thought my forehead only felt warm (not rest of me) but my temp seemed low to me. Isnt low temp right before periods?

This 2ww is really something. Can I survive till Saturday? today is CD 26. I should be getting period any day now....


----------



## N8ie

MissCassie- I see it, congratulations 

Ps- the 2ww is torture, I'm on 2dp5dt today but I have already planned to test on 5dp5dt. I can't handle not POAS this time round.

Stay positive. All the best.


----------



## Renaendel

Rachy, I am sorry. I haven't heard of the drug Merional before. I don't know if this is a normal dose or not.

MissCassie!!! Yay!!!!!! Congrats!!

Ps. If you are feeling this crummy you should call the doctor and ask for a checkup. OHSS can show up a few days after transfer. I hope you can find some peace in this process.

Wish, fx for low low prices.


----------



## ps57002

Thanks N8 and Ren

I will try to call nurse in a bit. I know when I mentioned OHSS before they told me I wasn't at any risk with that since I only stimulated and have 4 follicles and also I guess based on my estradiol levels. But is it normal to look so bloated in the 2ww when you've been barely stimulated...


----------



## Renaendel

Tell them about the pain and bloating and that you would just feel better if you could come in and get checked out.


----------



## Em260

Cassie - I see a line yay!!

Krissy - that is such a strong beta, congrats!!

Crystal - congrats on your bfp! Fx for doubling beta. 

ps - 2ww is excruciating :hugs: I will tell you that the symptoms of a bfp mimic the signs AF is coming, mostly due to the progesterone. Progesterone caused lots of bloating for me. 

Wish - I hope you can get a discount on the meds. We are completely OOP too and it really stinks. I used Apthorp pharmacy here in NYC and they offered us a discount since we are self pay. I know they ship worldwide so maybe give them a call and comparison shop. 

AFM - lining check tomorrow morning and then I can hopefully schedule my transfer for next Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## N8ie

ps57002 said:


> Thanks N8 and Ren
> 
> I will try to call nurse in a bit. I know when I mentioned OHSS before they told me I wasn't at any risk with that since I only stimulated and have 4 follicles and also I guess based on my estradiol levels. But is it normal to look so bloated in the 2ww when you've been barely stimulated...

I'm also bloated and constipated (sorry TMI).


----------



## crystal8

MissCassie said:


> Congrats crystal on your BFP! Can't wait to hear your numbers have doubled.
> 
> I tested again today at 7dp5dt and this is what it looks like. What do you guys think?
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=893349&d=1441186800

I see it too! Congrats!


----------



## s08

MissCassie, I definitely see a line!

N8ie, I'm right with you at 2dpt and am also planning on testing at 5dpt on Saturday. I've always gotten a positive at 5dpt (even on chemical), so I'm hoping I'll see something. 

Question for you ladies that I know has been asked many, many times. I triggered with 10,000 units of HCG. That should be out after 11 days, right?


----------



## Ref87

Congratulations crystal!!! Whoop whoop!!!!

I agree the bloat is the worst, I look 4 months pregnant already.

Extremely annoyed with myself today I took a hpt and it came out negative.

This entire process is torture. I knew that this could possibly be the outcome.

Dont want to completely give but this has created a damper on things.

Will wait for beta on Monday...


----------



## N8ie

s08 said:


> MissCassie, I definitely see a line!
> 
> N8ie, I'm right with you at 2dpt and am also planning on testing at 5dpt on Saturday. I've always gotten a positive at 5dpt (even on chemical), so I'm hoping I'll see something.
> 
> Question for you ladies that I know has been asked many, many times. I triggered with 10,000 units of HCG. That should be out after 11 days, right?

Great, my bladder has suddenly become too small and DH thinks it's because I'm pregnant, I just think it's the progesterone but secretly hoping it's because I'm expecting.

All the best for Saturday.


----------



## N8ie

Ref87 said:


> Congratulations crystal!!! Whoop whoop!!!!
> 
> I agree the bloat is the worst, I look 4 months pregnant already.
> 
> Extremely annoyed with myself today I took a hpt and it came out negative.
> 
> This entire process is torture. I knew that this could possibly be the outcome.
> 
> Dont want to completely give but this has created a damper on things.
> 
> Will wait for beta on Monday...

Give it a few more days. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## ps57002

s08
Sorry don't know how long the ovidrel stays in system but hope someone else knows. I'm total newbie to this IVF thing. I know the wait is torture.

Ref87
I think I'm with you with the 4 month old pregnancy bloat. Hang in there. One day at a time. I'm feeling slightly better than I did in am. It changes so often, right? Don't give up. Still too early and fx crossed you see that line creep up real soon.

N8ie
Agh the bladder. For me I made rounds esp at night (hourly) from few days before retrieval to 3 days after transfer. I should just have slept in the bathroom... :growlmad: Now it's about 1-2x a night. Your post made me crack up at work. Love the bladder issues we go through...

Em
Good luck tomorrow on the lining check!!!


Spoke with nurse. Basically all this can be related to the progesterone. Is there anything that is NOT? Heavy breathing, heart racing, drowsiness, peeing a lot, cramping, bloating..... list goes on. She suggested that if I am having that many symptoms, maybe after the pregnancy check on Saturday, I can switch to the progesterone shots. I don't think that is one I can give myself and wouldn't allow anyone else to. That is more painful right, in muscle? Would you prefer the pills or the injections? Want to see what other's have experienced.. Also told me to weigh myself every morning and if I see a pattern of 3 plus pounds every morning, then need to tell them. One pound or so is ok.... I do feel "bigger" in all departments lol pants, breasts, etc. Hoping that sticky beans and tiger beans are snuggly and doing their part.


----------



## N8ie

Ps- I'm glad my post mAde you crack up, we need to laugh during this 2ww.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, just had a catch up on what's going on in here. Congratulations to the recent BFPs!

Rachy, I too am taking Merional and I am on 150iu which is considered as a low dose in stimulating so I think you're probably taking an average amount of Merional. Have you already started stimming? 

P.S... sending you so much luck and I hope that your AF doesn't show up and you get your long awaited BFP in a couple of days time. Cramping is always a good sign, it could be your LO settling in to your uterus. 

Cassie, took a look a your test and I deffo see the start of a pink line :D :D 

AFM - I am on day 6 of stims today and day 2 of cetrotide. I had my second scan yesterday after 4 stims to check on progress and here is what was found:-
Endo lining was 8.1
17 follies found - 1 at 14mm, 6 between 10 - 10.5mm and the rest were smaller ones. 

I have nothing to compare it to because this is my first time, how does it sound? I asked the nurse whether that was good and she said she can't really say because every woman is different. So much for filling me with hope! I have another scan on Monday after another 5 days of stims to check on my progress. 

xx


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks so much ladies! I'm I. Complete shock I was starting to think that it hadn't worked and was starting to get upset lol 

I did another test this morning with Fmu so I think I can start to relax.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tinadecember

yey! Huge congrats Cassie, great to see another BFP on this thread xx


----------



## MissCassie

tinadecember said:


> yey! Huge congrats Cassie, great to see another BFP on this thread xx

Thank you :) 

I think your follicle numbers are pretty good at the moment especially after 6 days of stimming I'm sure you'll have plenty by Monday. When are they thinking of pick up?


----------



## tinadecember

MissCassie said:


> tinadecember said:
> 
> 
> yey! Huge congrats Cassie, great to see another BFP on this thread xx
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> I think your follicle numbers are pretty good at the moment especially after 6 days of stimming I'm sure you'll have plenty by Monday. When are they thinking of pick up?Click to expand...

Well those numbers were after only 4 days of stimming so I guess that makes them even better. It's my 6th day today and I had the scan a yesterday morning. 

I haven't been given a date for ER yet, the hospital wants to see how Monday's appointment goes first. x


----------



## N8ie

MissCassie said:


> Thanks so much ladies! I'm I. Complete shock I was starting to think that it hadn't worked and was starting to get upset lol
> 
> I did another test this morning with Fmu so I think I can start to relax.

Congratulations&#128522;&#128522;.you are pregnant.

Afm- I'm on 3dp5dt and I'm still positive about this cycle. Now and I get I get a bit frustrated, especially at work, we have 5 pregnant ladies and all they talk about is babies,babies, babies (nothing wrong with that I know but it's harder when you know that what happened easily for them is hard for you to even get too&#128532;)
I guess I'm just feeling a bit down today


----------



## Wish2BMom

tina - those are great numbers!! I have DOR so I'll hope to get 7 or more, so yours are awesome!

misscassie - official congrats!!!

n8ie - hang in there! this whole thing is such a rollercoaster, huh? day by day, hour by hour sometimes.

ps - I hope your cramping leads you to a BFP! I had so much cramping with mine, and I was on Crinone (which, by the way, is a gel that you can insert daily into your vag - ask about that if you don't want the shots), and I thought it was my body wanting to start AF but the progesterone not letting it. Turns out, it was the LO burrowing in and my uterus starting to stretch out.

s08 - all I've read is that the trigger should be out of your system after 10 days. So 11 sounds good!

em - good luck on the lining check today


----------



## Em260

Misscassie - congrats!! There is nothing better than seeing those words!

s08 - I think 10 days and it should be gone. Although I metabolize triggers much slower than most people. I usually tested mine out so I knew when the line faded and then waited for it to get darker again. 

N8ie - this process is such a roller coaster of emotions. Plus being on hormones definitely doesn't help. Is there a way to minimize your contact with the preggos at work? 5 pregnant co-workers is a lot to handle :hugs: 

Tina - that sounds great for only 4 days of stims!

AFM - lining check this morning and Dr. said my lining looks perfect. I'm just waiting to hear if my blood work is good and then can schedule my transfer.


----------



## tinadecember

Em, congrats on almost being ready for transfer! Hope it all goes smoothly for you 

N8ie - have you been having any symptoms? I'm dreading my 2ww! I always found it tough anyway when we were naturally TTC so I imagine the 2WW when doing IVF is horrendous!! 

AFM - just about to take my next stim then I'm off to bed! 

Xx


----------



## s08

Huge congrats, MissCassie! It must be so satisfying and real to see that word, &#8220;PREGNANT&#8221;!!!

PS, I agree every symptom imaginable can be chalked up to progesterone, which is so annoying! I&#8217;ve never done the PIO shots before, so I can&#8217;t really speak to them. But I&#8217;ve heard they are pretty dang painful! I&#8217;ve always just done prometrium vag suppositories for some reason. 

tina, I think that sounds great for a day 4 scan. I believe they expect follies to grow about 2 mm per day of stims. So, it sounds like you will have a good number of mature ones at the time of ER. Plus, there can be some hiding as well. During my first retrieval, they expected to get around 15 eggs, and I had 23! Your E2 levels are usually a good indicator of how many mature follicles you have. 

Em, great news about your lining! Did they tell you the thickness? I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ve said it before, but is this a medicated cycle for you?

N8ie, I&#8217;m feeling positive about this cycle as well. I hope we&#8217;re right. 2 more days until testing!!!


----------



## N8ie

S08- two more days. I triggered with Pregnyl 10000iu on the 24th August and according to Dr Google that dose that can 7-14 days to leave the system so there's a possibility of a false positive &#128532;. I still need to test before.

Wish2bemom- it's a real roller coaster. 

Em- I wish there was a way to avoid them. 5 is a big number.&#128532;

Tina- I keep having some mild cramps. I'm bloated and constipated and my bladder can't handle huge volumes of water anymore, tender breasts. That's what I have been feeling


----------



## KrissyB

So.... I'm excited, confused, nervous, and ovewhelmed all at the same time.
My betas JUMPED to 814. 
Which means I'm doing so well that I don't need more blood work.... and it means the next time I go in is for an ultrasound on 9/15 (my birthday :D)). That seems so far away... I'm anxious letting things go that long, which I know is silly... 
LOL Just so much going on in my head right now. I was hoping for maybe 550, but I was also hoping for a first ultrasound sometime next week.


----------



## N8ie

KrissyB said:


> So.... I'm excited, confused, nervous, and ovewhelmed all at the same time.
> My betas JUMPED to 814.
> Which means I'm doing so well that I don't need more blood work.... and it means the next time I go in is for an ultrasound on 9/15 (my birthday :D)). That seems so far away... I'm anxious letting things go that long, which I know is silly...
> LOL Just so much going on in my head right now. I was hoping for maybe 550, but I was also hoping for a first ultrasound sometime next week.

Congratulations &#9786;&#65039;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Christie2011

ps57002 said:


> Spoke with nurse. Basically all this can be related to the progesterone. Is there anything that is NOT? Heavy breathing, heart racing, drowsiness, peeing a lot, cramping, bloating..... list goes on. She suggested that if I am having that many symptoms, maybe after the pregnancy check on Saturday, I can switch to the progesterone shots. I don't think that is one I can give myself and wouldn't allow anyone else to. That is more painful right, in muscle? Would you prefer the pills or the injections? Want to see what other's have experienced.. Also told me to weigh myself every morning and if I see a pattern of 3 plus pounds every morning, then need to tell them. One pound or so is ok.... I do feel "bigger" in all departments lol pants, breasts, etc. Hoping that sticky beans and tiger beans are snuggly and doing their part.

I've done both vaginal inserts and PIO injections. Actually that is currently my protocol, using both. The PIO injections do hurt, but usually only for the second to break the skin. I don't usually have any pain afterwards. I do the shots in my tush, but I think you can also do in your thigh. I almost prefer the PIO because once it's done, it's done. Unless the inserts which are just messy and annoying almost throughout the day.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, Krissy!!! sit back and relax now, your body/the baby(ies??) is doing great!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome news krissy! this is it!!!! Enjoy it!


----------



## crystal8

KrissyB said:


> So.... I'm excited, confused, nervous, and ovewhelmed all at the same time.
> My betas JUMPED to 814.
> Which means I'm doing so well that I don't need more blood work.... and it means the next time I go in is for an ultrasound on 9/15 (my birthday :D)). That seems so far away... I'm anxious letting things go that long, which I know is silly...
> LOL Just so much going on in my head right now. I was hoping for maybe 550, but I was also hoping for a first ultrasound sometime next week.

Yay!


----------



## crystal8

Second beta came back at 85. :thumbup:


----------



## s08

crystal8 said:


> Second beta came back at 85. :thumbup:

Congrats!!! Will you have another? When is first u/s?


----------



## crystal8

s08 said:


> crystal8 said:
> 
> 
> Second beta came back at 85. :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats!!! Will you have another? When is first u/s?Click to expand...

Thanks!

They want me to come back on Tuesday after the long weekend. :shrug: My clinic usually does 3 betas and then schedules the viability u/s based on the last beta.


----------



## KrissyB

Awesome!! Congrats Crystal! And best of luck on Tuesday :dust:


----------



## N8ie

crystal8 said:


> Second beta came back at 85. :thumbup:

Congratulations and all the best for Tuesday. You are pregnant, wow. I'm so happy for you


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats Krissy :D your numbers sound great! I think you could have a couple of twinnies snuggled in there

S08 - No idea what my E2 numbers are so I have no clue what my expected number of mature follicles would be. As long as we have a few to play with I am happy! We would like 1 more baby after this one so we would like at least 2 to freeze. Fingers crossed! 

N8ie - Your symptoms sound great! Sending you all the luck in the world. When are you testing? 

AFM - Took my 3rd Cetrotide this morning, it always makes me feel sick :( Along with that I'm getting mega crampy from the stims and tonnes of EWCM. It's so odd seeing EWCM at CD9 and feeling like you're about to ovulate any minute! 

xx


----------



## N8ie

tinadecember said:


> Congrats Krissy :D your numbers sound great! I think you could have a couple of twinnies snuggled in there
> 
> S08 - No idea what my E2 numbers are so I have no clue what my expected number of mature follicles would be. As long as we have a few to play with I am happy! We would like 1 more baby after this one so we would like at least 2 to freeze. Fingers crossed!
> 
> N8ie - Your symptoms sound great! Sending you all the luck in the world. When are you testing?
> 
> AFM - Took my 3rd Cetrotide this morning, it always makes me feel sick :( Along with that I'm getting mega crampy from the stims and tonnes of EWCM. It's so odd seeing EWCM at CD9 and feeling like you're about to ovulate any minute!
> 
> xx

I'm testing tomorrow since it will be 5dp5dt. I'm worried because there might be a false positive because the trigger could still be in my system. 

All the best to you too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

n8 - that was my line of thinking and why I didn't end up testing before the beta. if it's a positive, do I believe it? if it's negative, i'll cry. bah. FX'ed for you that it's a REAL bfp!!

crystal - congrats!!! good luck on Tues!


----------



## N8ie

Wish2BMom said:


> n8 - that was my line of thinking and why I didn't end up testing before the beta. if it's a positive, do I believe it? if it's negative, i'll cry. bah. FX'ed for you that it's a REAL bfp!!
> 
> crystal - congrats!!! good luck on Tues!

I think this time I want to know before AF surprises me or before the beta.


----------



## Christie2011

It's twins! Had my first scan today. Got to see two little babies and two little heartbeats. Both embryos implanted.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay this makes two "twins" right because your older boys are close in age


----------



## Christie2011

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yay this makes two "twins" right because your older boys are close in age

Yes, my boys are 7m 3w apart. So I already have two of a lot of things I'll need. I guess the boys will have to graduate to 'big boy' beds so I can convert their beds back to cribs for the twins.


----------



## Luciola

Woah! Bunch of good news ladies! 
Congratulations - I am on my phone so can't spell out all the names one by one but I am so very happy for you!

I have had a mad working week- sometimes I am seriously considering stop working for a while, just really tiring and stressful.

CD 10 of my natural FET today and my lining does not look too good - only 5.7mm. :dohh:They increased my estrace and also addrd on Viagra. 

I m disappointed but I am not too concerned yet. Since delivery it seems my ovulation is delayed by 1-2 days and I usually have a slow start of everything (follicle growth etc). I am no where near ovulation, as my follicles are still tiny.

Next scan is in 4 days. Hope my lining is thick-er. I have never had lining issues in my past cycles (always between 9-11mm).


----------



## N8ie

Christie2011 said:


> It's twins! Had my first scan today. Got to see two little babies and two little heartbeats. Both embryos implanted.


Yay, oh my word. Congratulations. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## crystal8

Christie2011 said:


> It's twins! Had my first scan today. Got to see two little babies and two little heartbeats. Both embryos implanted.

Awesome news!


----------



## Em260

Christie - wow, congratulations!! Twins! So exciting!! :baby::baby: How fun it will be like you have two sets of twins and everyone has a built in buddy. 

Krissy - that is awesome! I'm sure it will feel weird to have to wait so long before your next appointment, but in a way I think it's better not having more betas to obsess over. 

Crystal - congratulations!! Wow, this is turning into such a lucky thread! 

s08 - my lining was 13 yesterday. So funny, that's exactly what it was for my last FET.

AFM - blood work came back great so we scheduled my transfer for Tuesday. I started PIO injections last night, ouch! I forgot how big those needles are. It wasn't that bad though after it broke the skin. I'm going to switch to a finer needle gauge. They have me using 22 and I think I used 25 last time around.


----------



## ttcbaby117

tinadecember said:


> AFM - Took my 3rd Cetrotide this morning, it always makes me feel sick :( Along with that I'm getting mega crampy from the stims and tonnes of EWCM. It's so odd seeing EWCM at CD9 and feeling like you're about to ovulate any minute!
> 
> xx

Yes that is how I felt on Cetrotide also and I had to wear a panty liner b/c of the ewcm. Crazy things these drugs do to us!



N8ie said:


> I'm testing tomorrow since it will be 5dp5dt. I'm worried because there might be a false positive because the trigger could still be in my system.
> 
> All the best to you too.

Yes, it could still be there so you might want to wait. Or just keep testing everyday and see if it gets darker.



Christie2011 said:


> It's twins! Had my first scan today. Got to see two little babies and two little heartbeats. Both embryos implanted.

OMG....that is so wonderful! Huge congrats!



Luciola said:


> Woah! Bunch of good news ladies!
> Congratulations - I am on my phone so can't spell out all the names one by one but I am so very happy for you!
> 
> I have had a mad working week- sometimes I am seriously considering stop working for a while, just really tiring and stressful.
> 
> CD 10 of my natural FET today and my lining does not look too good - only 5.7mm. :dohh:They increased my estrace and also addrd on Viagra.
> 
> I m disappointed but I am not too concerned yet. Since delivery it seems my ovulation is delayed by 1-2 days and I usually have a slow start of everything (follicle growth etc). I am no where near ovulation, as my follicles are still tiny.
> 
> Next scan is in 4 days. Hope my lining is thick-er. I have never had lining issues in my past cycles (always between 9-11mm).

Well if anything I know the viagara will help your lining out!



Em260 said:


> AFM - blood work came back great so we scheduled my transfer for Tuesday. I started PIO injections last night, ouch! I forgot how big those needles are. It wasn't that bad though after it broke the skin. I'm going to switch to a finer needle gauge. They have me using 22 and I think I used 25 last time around.

Woohoo Em, wow that is so fast! I feel like you just started LOL Try some ice before you inject, that helped me.

AFM - this is my first cycle after IVF and cd 12 and still spotting..UGH! Well they say it is ok so I am not worried, but I do wonder if I will OV on time? Does anyone know if after their IVF cycle if they oved later or earlier?


----------



## Christie2011

Em260 said:


> Christie - wow, congratulations!! Twins! So exciting!! :baby::baby: How fun it will be like you have two sets of twins and everyone has a built in buddy.

Hopefully, though my two now are more often sparring partners, but they have their moments. I love when they randomly hug each other. Much better than the biting of each other that happens nearly daily when fighting over everything.


----------



## tinadecember

Woohoo Christie awesome news!!! Gives everyone hope if you can have 2 embys implant! Here's hoping I can get just one when my time arrives! 

Ttcbaby - I'm glad to hear that someone else had tonnes of EWCM! I swear I've never had this much EVER, it's crazy! 

Just had my 7th stim, wishing my weekend away so Monday will arrive and hopefully I'll get my ER date. I've had enough of the injections now! 

Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

I've been quiet as still waiting to start. Go collect my meds and have coordination monday. Starting sunday after if AF on time. 

Congrats to all those who've been successful. Sorry to those who have not been, I send you love. 

x


----------



## Cowgirl07

Af came today, I have my baseline tomorrow and should start stims tomorrow night as long as it looks good :)


----------



## Renaendel

AF came today, I had my baseline as well. I will be starting stims tomorrow night since it all looks good. :)

Christie!! Yay. You are the first set of twins in my threads and I have been doing this since May. Wonderful news!!

4magpies and CG, glad we get to stim together.

Em, ouch yea they should give you two needles, one 22 to draw the progesterone, and one 25 to inject.


----------



## rachy28

I had my baseline yesterday &#128518; Everything looks good and I start stimming tomorrow too :happydance: 

Good luck Renaendel & cowgirl &#127808;


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies, im glad that AF came so that you can start the process Renandel, Cowgirl and Rachy.

Afm- I'm 5dp5dt and I had said I would poas today but I'm too scared after reading on Dr Google that with my trigger shot (Pregnyl 10000iu) I should wait for 14 days for the shot to leave my system. Looks like I will wait until my beta on the 10th or poas on 7dp5dt. I'm such a chicken .

Baby dust to you ladies


----------



## tinadecember

Wow all you ladies starting stimming together! I wish you the best of luck and hope it goes smoothly for you 

N8ie, I'm with you.. I've been thinking about when I will test after ET and I'm thinking of not testing at all and just waiting for my bloodwork to be done. It's terrifying even thinking of testing! 

X


----------



## N8ie

tinadecember said:


> Wow all you ladies starting stimming together! I wish you the best of luck and hope it goes smoothly for you
> 
> N8ie, I'm with you.. I've been thinking about when I will test after ET and I'm thinking of not testing at all and just waiting for my bloodwork to be done. It's terrifying even thinking of testing!
> 
> X

Yes it is, I might test on 7dp5dt though &#128522; still praying this is my BFP cycle. Two days back on my daily inspirational quotes I got a scripture from Luke 1 verse 36-38 'Behold, Elizabeth, your relative, also has conceived a son in her old age, and this is the sixth month with her who was called barren. For everything spoken by God is possible.' 

Somehow when I saw this I believed that this time I am pregnant. With God all things are possible.

Baby dust to all your ladies


----------



## Em260

Renaendel, Rachy, and Cowgirl - congrats on getting started! 

N8ie - you are stronger than me. I can never wait to test and start testing immediately. 

Ttc - Thanks for the ice tip I will try that tonight.

Luciola - sorry, I missed your update before. You still have lots of time for lining to grow and Viagra will definitely help. That's great you're doing a natural FET. I wish I had asked about that. These PIO shots are not fun at all.


----------



## Christie2011

ps is your beta today?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cd 2 bloods are estrogen 58.5, 8 to 11 eggs measurable on ultrasound. I am starting 300 gonal f tonight.


----------



## tinadecember

Good luck with your first injection cowgirl! 

N8ie.. I hope the scripture was right and predicted your BFP :) 

Xx


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Tina when my friend had her Ivf she bought a load a cheapies and tested every day she watched the line fade as the trigger went out of her system then the line come back in as she got her bfp one wa of getting a true positive anyway x


----------



## ps57002

I am out ladies. Negative blood test. It really hurts. Done at least for now with all this and want to forget. I wonder if immune systems were in play too. I have hashimotos hypothyroidism. I was getting chills right from after transfer. Anyway stopped all meds had little brown discharge last night. Had lots of chills friday night and yesterday morning with this deep stabbing pain by belly button. Guess my period was being stopped by the progesterone. Bloodwork nurse said sorry and I just cried.

Anyways I need to take a break. Going to start crying again. Praying for all here to get there bfp and stop getting their heart broken. It is too painful.


----------



## N8ie

ps57002 said:


> I am out ladies. Negative blood test. It really hurts. Done at least for now with all this and want to forget. I wonder if immune systems were in play too. I have hashimotos hypothyroidism. I was getting chills right from after transfer. Anyway stopped all meds had little brown discharge last night. Had lots of chills friday night and yesterday morning with this deep stabbing pain by belly button. Guess my period was being stopped by the progesterone. Bloodwork nurse said sorry and I just cried.
> 
> Anyways I need to take a break. Going to start crying again. Praying for all here to get there bfp and stop getting their heart broken. It is too painful.

Ps, I'm so sorry hun. I know how hard this can be. I will keep you in my prayers. Go ahead and have a good cry. &#128549;&#128532;

Afm- today is 6dp5dt and I have been having AF type of cramps most of the day, and cold chills. I'm feeling down today, according to my period app AF is due on the 8th. My beta is for the 10th. I'm praying and hoping this is the cycle that gives me and DH our first born.


----------



## ps57002

N8ie,

Keep faith. Af cramps are good sign. As for chills, I don't know much but that could be implantation dip too, right? My case chills were throughout right since they wheeled me out of ET. I have fingers crossed this cycle gives you your first born!


----------



## Cowgirl07

On no sorry ps


----------



## N8ie

ps57002 said:


> N8ie,
> 
> Keep faith. Af cramps are good sign. As for chills, I don't know much but that could be implantation dip too, right? My case chills were throughout right since they wheeled me out of ET. I have fingers crossed this cycle gives you your first born!

Ps, you are an amazing woman. Even while you are hurting you are still sending rays of sunshine my way, trying to keep me motivated. Thank you, thank you.

I will keep you in my prayers and when you are ready to start with the new cycle I will still be praying. Thank you


----------



## tinadecember

So sorry to hear your sad news PS :( I was crossing everything tightly that this would be your time. Sending you the best of luck in whichever step you decide to make next on your journey 

N8ie .. Almost everyone who I've seen get a BFP has had AF type cramps so keep the faith!! I'll say a little prayer for you that this is your time xx 

Cowgirl, how did your injection go? 

AFM - I will be having my 9th stim tonight, I've got my final scan tomorrow before egg collection is arranged. So excited for the coming days but anxious also 

Xx


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fine, I was all worked up about nothing. It was pretty easy actually and didn't hurt. :) dh was there the whole time helping me read the directions because I get a bit anal and worry I do things wrong


----------



## Ref87

Hi ladies, just want to sorry to ps, there is really nothing I can say to make you feel better as the pain is deep but I wish you come out of this stronger.

Congrats to Krissy, christie and crystal.

Also good luck to all the ladies starting with the Stims.

I have been quiet since taking a HPT at 4dp5dt as it was negative but went in for my beta today and will only get results tomorrow.

I feel all sorts of ways and never mind that I'm getting pink discharge...really hope it's from the crinone and not af trying to show up.

Trying to remain positive.


----------



## rachy28

Ps, so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. Xx

N8ie, fingers & toes are crossed for you!

Ref, good luck with your beta results &#128077;

First stim injection was really easy compared to the down regulation one! It was a little awkward mixing the ampoules but got there in the end. So my daily regiment consists of a 7pm 20iu shot of buserelin and a 9pm 300iu shot of merional (same as menopur). Im a little bruised from the last 36 days of needles &#128559; x


----------



## Luciola

Ps I am so sorry! Big hug to you and keep faith. I have had 3 unsuccessful iuis and one chemical pregnancy - I can still remember the sorrow I had each time. I feel for you... Please have a good rest, and I am sure the next time there will be a complete different outcome!

N8ie, I am crossing everything for you!

Afm, nothing new, praying for my lining to grow and not falling sick - my son has running nose and coughs a bit. Not joyful weekend as my husband's ex starts again to ask for extravagant child support (nearly 3k a month). A lot on my mind, as a working mother with a very demanding job, I often feel guilty to my family and my baby who was sent to the day care at only 10 weeks old. I am considering stopping working for a while if we have another child, but I want to support my husband on what he has to pay. Anyway - sorry about some off topic mumbling, I am just feeling a bit down. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## N8ie

Tina- thank you, I appreciate that. All the best for the scan tomorrow&#128536;.

Cowgirl- I'm glad the injections were not as bad as you thought. All the best. 

Ref- I will keep you in my prayers, remember 4dp5dt is too early. Don't lose hope just yet. I hope the pink discharge is not AF. Praying for good news for you tomorrow when you get your results&#128536;

Rachy- &#128536; thanks so much, yes mixing ampoules can be tricky. All the best.

Luciola- thank you. Hope your lining is perfect. Sorry about your hubby's ex. And yes you can vent.


----------



## tinadecember

Luciola, this is the place to vent so no need to apologise! I too am a working mum. I do 6am-2pm 5 days a week and it's tiring and demanding on my whole life so I can empathise with how you're feeling. Keep your chin up and hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end. 

Ref - I agree with the other ladies, it's still so early to count yourself out. Fingers crossed it's just the meds that are creating the discharge! 

Rachy, glad to hear that your injection went well! I too am bruised and I've only been injecting for 9 days! 

Xx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks Tina, i imagine it will only get worse especially since im now doing 2 injections a day. Where i dont have bruises, my stomach feels quite tender.
Do you have ovary pain? I suffer with quite bad ovulation pain naturally so im anxious about what it may feel like after a few days of stims. I already have an ache in my abdomen and lower back after 1 injection! x


----------



## crystal8

ps57002 said:


> I am out ladies. Negative blood test. It really hurts. Done at least for now with all this and want to forget. I wonder if immune systems were in play too. I have hashimotos hypothyroidism. I was getting chills right from after transfer. Anyway stopped all meds had little brown discharge last night. Had lots of chills friday night and yesterday morning with this deep stabbing pain by belly button. Guess my period was being stopped by the progesterone. Bloodwork nurse said sorry and I just cried.
> 
> Anyways I need to take a break. Going to start crying again. Praying for all here to get there bfp and stop getting their heart broken. It is too painful.

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

ps - I am so sorry :hugs: this journey is so tough and so unfair.


----------



## Renaendel

Ps, many many hugs!:hugs::hugs: even the creepy flowery kind. :hug: it just isn't fair.


----------



## mbg81

Ps, so sorry to hear the sad news:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

Well I knew this was too good to be true, it's My beta day and I did a test this morning and it came back negative :( I am so disappointed.. I must be having a chemical


----------



## crystal8

MissCassie said:


> Well I knew this was too good to be true, it's My beta day and I did a test this morning and it came back negative :( I am so disappointed.. I must be having a chemical

:hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no! Not you too. :( it makes me so sad for you guys. Take care of yourself misscassie. :hugs:


----------



## mbg81

So sorry miss cassie:hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

ps57002 said:


> I am out ladies. Negative blood test. It really hurts. Done at least for now with all this and want to forget. I wonder if immune systems were in play too. I have hashimotos hypothyroidism. I was getting chills right from after transfer. Anyway stopped all meds had little brown discharge last night. Had lots of chills friday night and yesterday morning with this deep stabbing pain by belly button. Guess my period was being stopped by the progesterone. Bloodwork nurse said sorry and I just cried.
> 
> Anyways I need to take a break. Going to start crying again. Praying for all here to get there bfp and stop getting their heart broken. It is too painful.

I'm so very sorry Hun! I've been through that heartbreak and I all I can say is please be kind to yourself. Let yourself have a cry, mourn and do what you need to soothe your spirit. I promise you will get through this and you will have your rainbow baby! I too had immune issues and by the third cycle we had finally worked out the right combination of meds and everything. I took prednisolone for 4 days around my transfer and during my transfer I did IV intralipids. It's fairly new but with my first pregnancy, I was the 4th case with my RE and now he's done over 100 and has a 90% success rate!! It's worth looking into anyway. It can't hurt anything but it could make all the difference. :hugs:

Nie8, I'm thinking about you and will be sending you sticky thoughts on Thursday for your beta!!

MissCassie, I'm so sorry to hear that. Maybe it was a bad test??

AFM, I've been MIA here and need to catch up! My little boy had a severe allergic reaction and had to be rushed to the ER. It was the scariest mommy moment I've experienced yet! He's fine now thank God but we have to see an allergist to do more testing. 

I am exhausted this pregnancy and could literally fall asleep on my feet! Chasing after a very active toddler I'm sure doesn't help the fatigue but I feel like it's so early to be this tired! I also am starting to have the infertility fears creep in and make me doubt this pregnancy. We didn't do a third beta and I have to wait for my first scan on the 14th and it seems forever away! I took two more HPT's just to ease my mind and got the strangest results! In both tests the positive line was way darker than the control. Like WAAAAAAAAY darker and the control line was almost a squinter. Has anyone ever had this happen? I'm going to get another box of HPT's and take them in the morning because I'm stressing about it. :wacko: I will try to attach a picture. I didn't use FMU but both were done in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cowgirl07

Super positive lines draw dye from where the other lines would be


----------



## Hopethisyear

PS and Miss Cassie, I'm so sorry. This roller coaster ride sucks and I want off.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Cowgirl07 said:


> Super positive lines draw dye from where the other lines would be

Oh my gosh! Thank you so much! I was freaking out over here and about up call my RE Monday morning for another beta! I've never had good success with hpts so I'm always nervous about them. After so many chemicals and losses I just don't trust them anymore! 

Thank you for the reassurance!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Actually I think that's very good sign for 5 weeks :) congratulations 
Day 2 of injections are over. I close at work tomorrow, which isn't a big deal. I just have to avoid the heavy lifting I usually do.


----------



## N8ie

MissCassie said:


> Well I knew this was too good to be true, it's My beta day and I did a test this morning and it came back negative :( I am so disappointed.. I must be having a chemical

I am so sorry, sending you lots of hugs. I will keep you in my prayers.

1baby- sorry to hear you got a scare from the allergic reaction, I hope your son is doing ok now. All the best for the scan on the 14th. Thanks for wishing me well too.


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies,

I am off to my final scan this morning before egg collection is arranged. I am so excited to see how my follies have developed but super scared too! Wish me luck girls, I will update later

xx


----------



## Renaendel

Morning Tina, let us know how it goes.


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks ladies for all your support it really does help. My beta came back at 7.. so they have confirmed a chemical pregancy :cry:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello Ladies, I'm new to the TTC forums but would like to join in this group. I'm 42 and using DE. My partner is 34 and he doesn't have any fertility issues, "his swimmers are normal". But, as for me I have DOR 1 ovary showing 3-4 follicles. Low AMH= 0.03!! I have been ttc naturally for 3 years without success. I'm sure it's due to my "old eggs".


----------



## N8ie

Tina- all the best, don't be nervous and please update us.

MissCassie- I'm so sad, please stay strong.

Booping- welcome. When are you starting with ivf?


----------



## Luciola

Miss Cassie, I am so sorry! 
I had a chemical just before my successful cycle, we did 2 back to back FETs. So I am hopeful for you! Are you going to try again the very next month?


----------



## Ref87

Hi Ladies,

I just got my beta results and the came back at 0.8 :-(.

I know its low but I still feel it was too early to test as it 7dp5dt - all the threads im reading talk about two week wait till beta test and so im confused as I did my only after a week? could i still have a chance should i even have hope.

Could i please have some insight just in case my RE was confused with dates.


----------



## MissCassie

Luciola said:


> Miss Cassie, I am so sorry!
> I had a chemical just before my successful cycle, we did 2 back to back FETs. So I am hopeful for you! Are you going to try again the very next month?

Thank you, we have decided to take a break for a couple months, all we have been doing for the last couple months is IVF. So we are going to get fit and healthy go on a long awaited holiday and then try again in Feb next year.


----------



## N8ie

MissCassie said:


> Luciola said:
> 
> 
> Miss Cassie, I am so sorry!
> I had a chemical just before my successful cycle, we did 2 back to back FETs. So I am hopeful for you! Are you going to try again the very next month?
> 
> Thank you, we have decided to take a break for a couple months, all we have been doing for the last couple months is IVF. So we are going to get fit and healthy go on a long awaited holiday and then try again in Feb next year.Click to expand...


A holiday sounds like a good plan.


----------



## N8ie

Ref87 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just got my beta results and the came back at 0.8 :-(.
> 
> I know its low but I still feel it was too early to test as it 7dp5dt - all the threads im reading talk about two week wait till beta test and so im confused as I did my only after a week? could i still have a chance should i even have hope.
> 
> Could i please have some insight just in case my RE was confused with dates.

Hi I can't be too much help, I'm 7dp5dt and I haven't even Poas yet. I thought that's still too early for a beta, my beta is scheduled for 10dp5dt. Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## tinadecember

ref, sorry that your beta came back low... I would say wait and try again in a few days. It's still so early, I thought they would have left it a little longer before testing! 

I have been to the hospital this morning girls and all went well! My egg collection has been arranged for Thursday, I'm now just waiting on a phonecall with a time 
My endo lining was 11.2 which the nurse said was nice and thick. I have 17 follies on my left ovary though a lot of them are small but 7 are good sizes. There are 8 on my right ovary, the biggest was 25mm which I've read will be too big as they like anything between 18-20... am I right? But then there's again quite a few that are between 15-20mm 

So all looking good! 

xx


----------



## N8ie

tinadecember said:


> ref, sorry that your beta came back low... I would say wait and try again in a few days. It's still so early, I thought they would have left it a little longer before testing!
> 
> I have been to the hospital this morning girls and all went well! My egg collection has been arranged for Thursday, I'm now just waiting on a phonecall with a time
> My endo lining was 11.2 which the nurse said was nice and thick. I have 17 follies on my left ovary though a lot of them are small but 7 are good sizes. There are 8 on my right ovary, the biggest was 25mm which I've read will be too big as they like anything between 18-20... am I right? But then there's again quite a few that are between 15-20mm
> 
> So all looking good!
> 
> xx

Yay, and yes your endo lining is nice and thick&#128522;. So many follicles? All the best for Thursday.


----------



## Renaendel

Ref87, sorry they came back so low. :( they like to see above 50 at 9dp5dt. So around 25 at 7dp5dt. Those numbers are ballpark. Now remember it doesn't matter if you hit those values so long as your own beta values double. So if you hit 14 by 9dp5dt. There is still a chance, maybe not the best one, but still a chance.

Tina, looks great!

Welcome Boopin

I am off for my second estrogen draw. Anyone remember how much estrogen each follicle produces so I can guess how many I have?


----------



## Luciola

I always have had really high E2 - 1000 per mature egg for me!
But I have also heard about 200-400 per mature egg.


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls! 

N8ie - I know! Lots of follicles but the consultant said because of my age (27) that he would expect to see a lot of follicles. 

I got the phone all for a time and I'm in on Thursday morning at 8am!! Glad really that it's nice and early, saves me counting down to it all day! 

Is anyone else close to testing? 

Xx


----------



## N8ie

Ladies

I have been having cramps most of the day, I'm 7dp5dt and I'm terrified that I will get a BFN and AF will be in town. This is a bad roller coaster ride, I hate this part. I'm so tempted to POAS but I think I will hold off until tomorrow morning (doing in secret, don't want to worry DH) I'm praying this worked.


----------



## tinadecember

:( n8ie I wish there was something I could do to lift your spirits. I haven't reached that dreaded 2WW yet so I can only imagine what you're going through but you're not alone.. We are all here for you. Sending you so much good luck xx


----------



## s08

N8ie said:


> Ladies
> 
> I have been having cramps most of the day, I'm 7dp5dt and I'm terrified that I will get a BFN and AF will be in town. This is a bad roller coaster ride, I hate this part. I'm so tempted to POAS but I think I will hold off until tomorrow morning (doing in secret, don't want to worry DH) I'm praying this worked.

N8ie, I'm with you in the cramps department. Having them on and off for days and still trying to convince myself I'm not out. I'm a POAS-aholic, so I've tested every morning since 5dpt. I'm getting positives, but they are not really getting darker and are not nearly as dark as with my son. My levels were pretty high with him (over 200 at 9dpt when they just want to see it over 50), but I'm thinking this is another chemical. We'll see. Beta on Wednesday at 9dpt. 

To the ladies who have received horrible news these past few days, I'm so incredibly sorry. It just plain sucks. I wish I had something more eloquent to say, but I don't. Take care of yourselves and your partners.


----------



## s08

Renaendel said:


> Ref87, sorry they came back so low. :( they like to see above 50 at 9dp5dt. So around 25 at 7dp5dt. Those numbers are ballpark. Now remember it doesn't matter if you hit those values so long as your own beta values double. So if you hit 14 by 9dp5dt. There is still a chance, maybe not the best one, but still a chance.
> 
> Tina, looks great!
> 
> Welcome Boopin
> 
> I am off for my second estrogen draw. Anyone remember how much estrogen each follicle produces so I can guess how many I have?

My clinic also likes to see 50 at 9dp5dt and doubling every 48 hours or so after that. 

Regarding your e2 levels, my nurse told me they estimate 200 per mature follicle. That was true for me on my last retrieval, but I had more mature follicles than predicted based on e2 levels on my first.


----------



## crystal8

N8ie said:


> Ladies
> 
> I have been having cramps most of the day, I'm 7dp5dt and I'm terrified that I will get a BFN and AF will be in town. This is a bad roller coaster ride, I hate this part. I'm so tempted to POAS but I think I will hold off until tomorrow morning (doing in secret, don't want to worry DH) I'm praying this worked.

FX for you. I always preferred to test before beta, just so the beta wasn't a surprise either way.


----------



## N8ie

s08 said:


> N8ie said:
> 
> 
> Ladies
> 
> I have been having cramps most of the day, I'm 7dp5dt and I'm terrified that I will get a BFN and AF will be in town. This is a bad roller coaster ride, I hate this part. I'm so tempted to POAS but I think I will hold off until tomorrow morning (doing in secret, don't want to worry DH) I'm praying this worked.
> 
> N8ie, I'm with you in the cramps department. Having them on and off for days and still trying to convince myself I'm not out. I'm a POAS-aholic, so I've tested every morning since 5dpt. I'm getting positives, but they are not really getting darker and are not nearly as dark as with my son. My levels were pretty high with him (over 200 at 9dpt when they just want to see it over 50), but I'm thinking this is another chemical. We'll see. Beta on Wednesday at 9dpt.
> 
> To the ladies who have received horrible news these past few days, I'm so incredibly sorry. It just plain sucks. I wish I had something more eloquent to say, but I don't. Take care of yourselves and your partners.Click to expand...

Thank you ladies, S08 all the best for Wednesday and the positives you have been getting. I'm too scared to POAS. AF is due today so I guess if she arrives then I will know that I'm out. My beta is only on Thursday 10dp5dt.


----------



## tinadecember

Hope that AF stays away for you N8ie, are you having any other symptoms apart from the cramping? 

S08 good luck for your BETA :)

xx


----------



## Luciola

I just came back from my day 14 scan. Lining has grown from 5.7 to today's 9.6! I m ready - embryo transfer scheduled on September 15


----------



## N8ie

tinadecember said:


> Hope that AF stays away for you N8ie, are you having any other symptoms apart from the cramping?
> 
> S08 good luck for your BETA :)
> 
> xx

Thanks I'm having tender breasts too but I think it's AF coming. Let's wait and see.


----------



## tinadecember

Luciola said:


> I just came back from my day 14 scan. Lining has grown from 5.7 to today's 9.6! I m ready - embryo transfer scheduled on September 15

Congrats on the lining growth! I too should be having my ET around that date! I have my egg collection on Thursday (10th) so I imagine ET will be around 5 days later 

xx


----------



## Luciola

tinadecember said:


> Luciola said:
> 
> 
> I just came back from my day 14 scan. Lining has grown from 5.7 to today's 9.6! I m ready - embryo transfer scheduled on September 15
> 
> Congrats on the lining growth! I too should be having my ET around that date! I have my egg collection on Thursday (10th) so I imagine ET will be around 5 days later
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hey that's cool! Yes blast transfer is 5 days later - we will be on the same day!


----------



## N8ie

Luciala and Tina- looks like exciting times ahead on this thread. All the best ladies, hoping and praying that this will be a successful cycle for you ladies.

Afm- today I'm an emotional wreck, my gran (the one who recently passed away) has been on my mind so I have been crying a lot, then there's the whole AF worry too. So I'm an emotional wreck and there's the 5 pregnant ladies I see every day at work that's a constant reminder that I don't have kids and haven't fallen pregnant. The last months my gran used to say I'm the last grandchild without a child and she is waiting for me to fall pregnant and give birth before she dies. And she died before any of that. 

Sorry for the unnecessary venting, I guess I just needed a place to speak what's weighing heavy in my heart without fear of judgement.


----------



## tinadecember

:( N8ie, don't be sorry. I am sorry for the loss of your grandma and send big hugs. I am sure she will still be watching over you, waiting for that day that you are pregnant. You could be right now! Aren't you tempted to test and then know for sure? You could get a lovely surprise xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

I had a few days to catch up on and I don't remember the individual names that fall into the following categories, so I'm lumping you all!! :)

for those of you who have had horrible news, I'm so so sorry. This whole thing is just a deep and personal challenge and it just takes the wind out of us. We are all here for you. I hope you can start to try again soon. I think it was MissCassie who said she's going on a break/get fit/vacation? Good for you, hon. All the best.

For those of you with betas coming up - GOOD LUCK!! n8 - do you usually cramp so much/so long before AF is due? I wish I had thought about that during my first cycle - I never cramp until the day of AF and I was cramping a few days ahead of time. I should have seen that as a sign! I hope it's a sign for you! And don't feel bad about sharing your sorrows with us. I feel better thinking that your grandmother sees all right now and she probably knows a little something about you that you don't yet. ;)

for those in the midst of stimming and bloating and fatigue from all the meds you're shoving into your bodies - you're almost there! linings are thickening, follies are plumping and eggs are growing! keep it up!
So happy for all of the retrievals and transfers coming up - more TWWs! each one gives us all a new nugget of hope!

afm - nothing going on here yet. one more week of BCP, then I get to start stims sometime next week. My box 'o' science will arrive on Thursday and I have to quickly store it away without anyone seeing! We have family friends arriving for the weekend that day so there may be some scurrying on my side. Not to mention having to somehow hide the gonal-F in the fridge! They may have to go in the veggie bins under some lettuce! ;)


----------



## KrissyB

Whew, busy weekend in here... Did my best to catch up but sorry if I missed any big news.

MissCassie - So sorry about the CP :hugs: I went through it last cycle and it was just devestating. But you have a bunch of :cold: still in waiting, don't give up hope yet. Sounds like taking a break to be healthy (physically and a nice mental break) is a great course of action. And you can relax and enjoy the holidays to the fullest. 

Boopin - Welcome :waves: What are your next steps after TTC naturally? Are you going right to IVF or will you try some medicated cycles or IUIs first?

Ref - Sorry the betas came back so low :hugs: I think that might be a bit low even for 7dp... but my clinic doesn't even test until 14dpt, so there is definitely still time for things to happen I think. I think I've read that in some cases it can take up to 10 days for HCG to start rising.

Tina - Best of luck on Thursday! I'm not sure on the exact size ranges, I think they just take everything they can and then check them individually.

N8ie - FXed for you :dust: Cramps can definitely be a good sign as well, so try not to worry to much about symptom spotting. Are you on Progesterone? If so that may delay AF either way, so I might not rely on that too much. FXed you make to Thursday without any issues and your betas come back nice and high. I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother. I lost mine in November... and as I type this I almost can't believe it's been that long because it still feels like such a fresh loss. :hugs:

S08 - Good luck on Wednesday! Did you have an FET this cycle? It can take a little longer to get a good HCG surge building if you did. 

Wish2 - Best of luck stimming. LOL I love the "box 'o' science"


----------



## Em260

N8ie - I'm really sorry to hear about your grandma. Both of DH's grandmas used to always say "I hope we see you next year with a baby" (they live overseas so we would only see them once a year) and unfortunately both of them passed away before we had our DD. It's heartbreaking but I like to think they knew DD was on her way to us before we did. I'm sure your Grandma is watching over you right now :hugs: 

Ren - I think 200-400 per follicle sounds about right

Tina - good luck for Thursday! 

s08 - good luck for Wednesday! 

Luciola - that's great news! All the best for next week!

Wish - thank you, that was so nice to read. I used to put my meds in a brown bag and stash them in the veggie drawer when we were having people over that we weren't telling about IVF. 

Afm - my transfer is this afternoon! I'm so excited and nervous of course. I just hope things go smoothly.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hi all, 

Just been catching up big hugs to all that need them and good luck for all up coming apps xxxx

Afm been poorly since Thursday wit a sickness bug so stuck at home recovering, af arrived today so start down reg injections on the 28 th so ready to get started and meds arriving Friday x got my pre stim scan 15th oct. Couple a question think the hosp already think I'm a loon asking stupid stuff so sorry in advance 1st time for all this so v over whelmed.

When you start the down reg injections do your still get af as expected?
If there happy on the pre stim scan do you just start straight on to the stim injections?
And then we got told to not get jiggy with it this month before starting down reg once you start injecting is it safe to do as should be way past ovulation anyone ? 

Cheers girls sorry for been a bit silly haha

:thumbup:


----------



## N8ie

Tina- I am very tempted to test, I bought some HPT and might do so tomorrow morning if AF doesn't come before then. Thanks for the kind words.

Wish2beMom- I don't normally cramp for that long, hopefully it's a good sign. I completely understand about hiding the gonal f, you don't want people using Dr Google to know what it's for. All the best and thanks for the kind words.

Krissy- thank you, I cry everytime I think about her. Sorry about your gran too. 

Em- thank you. And congratulations on being pupo, how many were transferred? 

Dizzydoll- sorry about the bug hope you get well soon


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thinking of all you ladies. I'm here cheering you all on.


----------



## s08

KrissyB said:


> S08 - Good luck on Wednesday! Did you have an FET this cycle? It can take a little longer to get a good HCG surge building if you did.

Krissy, thank you for your words of encouragement. Yes, it was a FET, so I'm hoping it is just a little slow to surge. I went out and bought more tests yesterday...I have serious issues. My test appeared slightly darker last night, but my cramps are terrible today. I'm trying to look at them as a good sign, but it is not easy. I second-guess everything!

How are you feeling? 

Em, good luck on your transfer today!

N8ie, I'm sorry you're having a difficult time right now after the passing of your grandmother. And with dealing with all that, I don't blame you for not wanting to test and add additional stress. Keep us posted if you end up testing.


----------



## KrissyB

I'm hanging in there :) Excited to be past the 5 week mark and less than a week until my first US. Was pretty crampy this weekend and my joints were sore, but today seems a little more comfortable.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, em!!! PUPOOOOOOO!!! :bodyb:
I don't know why that needed a flexing smiley but it made me laugh :)


----------



## crystal8

Hcg is now at 1500. My first u/s is scheduled for 9/16. That seems early at
6 weeks exactly. :shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think that's great! My clinic offers one at 6-7 weeks too for ivf pregnancies! 
Yay for being pupo. Love the fighting smiley. 
I had my second ultrasound after my 3rd day of stims. There are 4 embryos on the right and about 11 on my left. The estrogen was at 269 and progesterone was .27. They upped my gonal f to 375.


----------



## KrissyB

Crystal - That's a great HCG! Congrats!!! And my ultrasound is scheduled for the same time as well (9/15 at 6w2d). It just got pushed a few days past 6 weeks exactly to get past the weekend and for my doc to be in the office I prefer going to. They're just looking for sacs at that point mainly, then they'll probably want another in a week or two to check for a heartbeat


----------



## 1babydreamer

So busy on here this weekend! I'm trying my best to catch up! :wacko:

*N8ie*, I'm so sorry you're going through all this. I have been just where you are and I can tell you it stinks! The emotional roller coaster of infertility is unlike anything I've ever known. People who haven't experienced trouble conceiving can't really understand it. My Dad passed away right before I got engaged to my husband and he will never meet his grandson. That thought hurts me everyday. Both my grandparents are gone and I grew up having a very large Irish family all around me. Now I'm far from family and that made the struggle to get pregnant so much harder. At my lowest point I thought we'd never have children of our own. It's so hard to see through the fog of infertility. I had losses and chemicals and when I was finally pregnant with my son I wouldn't believe it was real, not even after the scan when we saw his little heartbeat. It's hard to shake that kind of negativity and loss. I'm sorry for the novel! I just feel so much for you and all the ladies here who are struggling and having a hard time, and I want to let you know you are not alone and that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Once you are holding your precious miracle rainbow baby, the pain of the struggle will recede and there will be joy! :hugs:

*MissCassie*, I'm so so sorry Hun! I had two back to back chemicals before the FET that gave me my son. It was devastating, but on the very small bright side, at least I knew I could get pregnant and all we needed was that perfect combination of egg, sperm and meds. I'm sending you so much sticky dust for when you decide to try again. Take care of yourself and be kind to yourself. :hugs:

*crystal8*, my first US is at 6 weeks too, next Monday the 14th. It was that early last time too which I didn't mind because I was so nervous! :wacko: Fingers crossed for us!! :thumb up:

*KrissyB*, I've been super cramps too and sore and soooooooooo tired!! Like falling asleep on my feet tired! I was so worried about it that I took two more HPT's, lol. I think I will be able to relax a little after the first scan. When is your first ultrasound?

*s08*, I have had a very rocky past with HPT's and chemicals so I usually don't even trust them! When I was pregnant with my son I took a test before my beta because I was sure I was out and I just wanted to end my misery. It was positive but light and I made myself believe it was another chemical. Once I got my beta it was a good number but I STILL didn't believe it!! It was until my third beta that I finally accepted that I was pregnant. Don't lose hope yet!! The HCG can go from a tiny amount and then surge! Fingers crossed for you!! :flower:

*Em260*, best of luck on your transfer today, and to all the ladies stimming and waiting for their transfers, :dust::dust::dust:

So sorry if I missed anyone!! :hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

Em good luck with your transfer!! 

N8ie... It's such a tough situation to be in and I can totally understand why you're terrified of testing so nobody blames you if you wait until your beta but on the other hand you could be delaying your good news! I have a good feeling about you 

AFM I have got my trigger shot in less than an hour! I'm excited to be finished with injecting. It's am achievement in itself I think to conquer that step alone! On to the next hurdle! BRING IT ON!!! xx


----------



## N8ie

1babydreamer said:


> So busy on here this weekend! I'm trying my best to catch up! :wacko:
> 
> *N8ie*, I'm so sorry you're going through all this. I have been just where you are and I can tell you it stinks! The emotional roller coaster of infertility is unlike anything I've ever known. People who haven't experienced trouble conceiving can't really understand it. My Dad passed away right before I got engaged to my husband and he will never meet his grandson. That thought hurts me everyday. Both my grandparents are gone and I grew up having a very large Irish family all around me. Now I'm far from family and that made the struggle to get pregnant so much harder. At my lowest point I thought we'd never have children of our own. It's so hard to see through the fog of infertility. I had losses and chemicals and when I was finally pregnant with my son I wouldn't believe it was real, not even after the scan when we saw his little heartbeat. It's hard to shake that kind of negativity and loss. I'm sorry for the novel! I just feel so much for you and all the ladies here who are struggling and having a hard time, and I want to let you know you are not alone and that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Once you are holding your precious miracle rainbow baby, the pain of the struggle will recede and there will be joy! :hugs:
> 
> *MissCassie*, I'm so so sorry Hun! I had two back to back chemicals before the FET that gave me my son. It was devastating, but on the very small bright side, at least I knew I could get pregnant and all we needed was that perfect combination of egg, sperm and meds. I'm sending you so much sticky dust for when you decide to try again. Take care of yourself and be kind to yourself. :hugs:
> 
> *crystal8*, my first US is at 6 weeks too, next Monday the 14th. It was that early last time too which I didn't mind because I was so nervous! :wacko: Fingers crossed for us!! :thumb up:
> 
> *KrissyB*, I've been super cramps too and sore and soooooooooo tired!! Like falling asleep on my feet tired! I was so worried about it that I took two more HPT's, lol. I think I will be able to relax a little after the first scan. When is your first ultrasound?
> 
> *s08*, I have had a very rocky past with HPT's and chemicals so I usually don't even trust them! When I was pregnant with my son I took a test before my beta because I was sure I was out and I just wanted to end my misery. It was positive but light and I made myself believe it was another chemical. Once I got my beta it was a good number but I STILL didn't believe it!! It was until my third beta that I finally accepted that I was pregnant. Don't lose hope yet!! The HCG can go from a tiny amount and then surge! Fingers crossed for you!! :flower:
> 
> *Em260*, best of luck on your transfer today, and to all the ladies stimming and waiting for their transfers, :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> So sorry if I missed anyone!! :hugs:


Thank you for the 'novel' it means so much, this is a scary and exciting experience. Thank you for the support


----------



## KrissyB

1baby - Wow! Big week for ultrasounds then! Yours in Monday, mine is Tuesday, and Crystal's is Wednesday lol.


----------



## Renaendel

I have a question about your stim cycles ladies. I am on day 4. The last two days I have been getting chills that only resolve when I sleep. Luckily soul crushing fatigue comes with the chills. 

This normally only happens when my autoimmune is going off, but it isn't, I would know because of other stuff.

Is this the menopur or follistim?


----------



## Christie2011

crystal8 said:


> Hcg is now at 1500. My first u/s is scheduled for 9/16. That seems early at
> 6 weeks exactly. :shrug:




Cowgirl07 said:


> I think that's great! My clinic offers one at 6-7 weeks too for ivf pregnancies!
> Yay for being pupo. Love the fighting smiley.
> I had my second ultrasound after my 3rd day of stims. There are 4 embryos on the right and about 11 on my left. The estrogen was at 269 and progesterone was .27. They upped my gonal f to 375.

I had my first us at 6w2d, and got to see heartbeats for both, I was surprised but so happy to see them thriving already. Their heartbeats were slow for being caught so early, so hoping they have picked up at next week's us.


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy trigger day, tina!!! woop woop!

ren - I don't recall that happening to me (I took Gonal-F and menopur - same thing this time around...) but i'll let you know if it does this time. I just remember the fatigue. I don't start stimming until late next week, though, so this doesn't help you much now.


----------



## Em260

Thanks, ladies! I'm officially PUPO! We transferred one blast and it was hatching, which was really cool to see. I'm home now resting and trying to send all the positive thoughts and energy to my little embryo.


Wish2B - haha love that little flexing smiley!

Ren - that reminds me of how I feel when my estrogen is rising. I get flu like symptoms with chills, fatigue, and aches and pains. So it could be that or you might be coming down with a little virus. Hope you feel better.

s08 - You did a trigger, right? it could be that your trigger is leaving and the hcg is rising so it's sort of plateauing. Fx they get darker. 

Crystal - congrats! I had an u/s at 6 weeks with my daughter. They are just making sure the pregnancy is in the right place at that point and there is a gestational sac. 

Tina - congrats on triggering!


----------



## rachy28

Dizzy dolly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just been catching up big hugs to all that need them and good luck for all up coming apps xxxx
> 
> Afm been poorly since Thursday wit a sickness bug so stuck at home recovering, af arrived today so start down reg injections on the 28 th so ready to get started and meds arriving Friday x got my pre stim scan 15th oct. Couple a question think the hosp already think I'm a loon asking stupid stuff so sorry in advance 1st time for all this so v over whelmed.
> 
> When you start the down reg injections do your still get af as expected?
> If there happy on the pre stim scan do you just start straight on to the stim injections?
> And then we got told to not get jiggy with it this month before starting down reg once you start injecting is it safe to do as should be way past ovulation anyone ?
> 
> Cheers girls sorry for been a bit silly haha
> 
> :thumbup:

Hi dizzy, im on the long protocol too, im on day 4 of stims after down regging for 35 days with Buserelin.
My af was 3 days late and when she came, she came with a vengeance. If your sufficiently 'switched off' at your baseline scan, you will start stims either that night or the next.
We continued dtd but we're using condoms as suggested by our nurse. Hope that helps you x

Good luck EM &#128521;


----------



## crystal8

Renaendel said:


> I have a question about your stim cycles ladies. I am on day 4. The last two days I have been getting chills that only resolve when I sleep. Luckily soul crushing fatigue comes with the chills.
> 
> This normally only happens when my autoimmune is going off, but it isn't, I would know because of other stuff.
> 
> Is this the menopur or follistim?

I felt horrible once I added the ganirelix, but I also added repronex (which is the same as menopur I think FSH/LH mix) around the same time so it could have been that. I would feel almost flu like in the evening a couple hours after injecting it. I always felt really good on just the FSH injections.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ren- I didn't have the chills but I did have the fatigue once I started the ganirelix. It could also just be that your Eggies are taking all your energy to grow.


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi lovely ladies!! I must admit I've been reading this thread and another previous thread with you ladies and I'm hooked!! I love the support and encouragement that you lend to each other. It's so awesome to have women that you can relate to, that are enduring similar issues, that honestly care and are empathetic to your experience. Especially, when your friends and family can't begin to understand what your going through. 

As for me, I'm 42 with DOR (Rt ovary 3-4 follicles), Lt ovary not visible. AMH 0.03
I've been ttc for 3 yrs unsuccessfully. My partner is 34 and has Normal swimmers. So, the problem is with me and my few "crappy old eggs".

I'm going to do my first DE IVF cycle this Fall. I'm choosing a donor now and completing the final lab work. I'm meeting with the DE Nurse Coordinator next week. And hopefully things will get going soon.

Anyone here have experience with DE IVF?


----------



## N8ie

Crystal- that's a good number &#128515;

S08- have you gone to get your beta? All the best

Afm- I h


----------



## N8ie

N8ie said:


> Crystal- that's a good number &#128515;
> 
> S08- have you gone to get your beta? All the best
> 
> Afm- The nerves are getting to me, still no AF (yay) but I'm on progesterone pessaries so that could be the delay (I'm too scared to be optimistic) so DH said today I should POAS. Keep the fingers crossed for us. Tomorrow is my beta.
> 
> All the best for all the transfers and stimulations.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hello everyone I've been lurking around here for a while reading all your tips, struggles and success stories. I am currently on my 5th day of stimming and wanted to know how you felt on your day of stimming. I've only had few days of twinges and felt a bit nauseated for 2 days. What symptoms did you experience around your 5th stim day?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi boppin4baby and prqyingforno1. No experience with donor embies, I'm on cd 6, day 5 of stims and to be honest I feel better now than I normally do with af. Af for me is terrible. I've had minor twinges, a headache and a bit of bloat that's it's.


----------



## KrissyB

Em- Congrats on Pupo!! Do you think you'll test early or wait for the beta? And when is your beta?

N8ie - So were you going to POAS today? Best of luck tomorrow for the beta! :dust:

Hi Boopin - I didn't go the donor route, but my sister did. So I might have some insight if there's any specific questions you had.

Praying - Welcome :wave: Good luck with the stims. I don't think I had many symptoms until a few days before the transfer (apart from some erratic mood swings). But I was a low responder so you probably shouldn't go by me lol

AFM - I'm having a nervous day... Didn't feel too many cramps yesterday. And today the cramps are back but I'm not sure they're the same type of cramps I was having over the weekend or if they're more AFy.... Plus I had a tiny (and I mean miniscule) amount of brown spotting on TP this morning. I know it's probably all craziness, but I'm just feeling a bit anxious today. That scan can't come quickly enough.


----------



## Wish2BMom

em - woohoo!! I can't remember - are you a poas'er or will you wait until beta?

n8 - I'm so excited for your beta tomorrow! Good luck! All positive vibes going out to you!

welcome boopin and praying! I am 39 and have DOR as well but no experience with DE. I'm starting my 2nd fresh IVF cycle with ICSI and assisted hatching. I start stimming sometime late next week.

praying - I can't remember feeling anything other than fatigue from my last cycle. I usually stim right before I go to bed too, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. But around 6:30pm I'd feel pretty sluggish and could fall asleep on the couch before going to bed.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi CowGirl-Yea I was getting a bit worried as I dont have many symptoms. Monday and Tueday I had a bit of nausea, I've had on and off headaches and a few twinges on either side and I am a tad bit bloated. I go in for scan on Friday so I guess I will not be at total ease until then :). GL to you and when do you go in for your next scan?

KrissyB- I'm sure you are okay. I think going through this process sometimes we get so anxious we tend to over think little things we probably wouldnt even notice other wise. Scan on your bday that is an awesome gift!!!


----------



## N8ie

Krissy- don't worry yourself too much. I'm sure all is Well. 

I'm currently holding my urine so I can pee properly when I get home


----------



## Prayingforno1

Wish2BMom said:


> em - woohoo!! I can't remember - are you a poas'er or will you wait until beta?
> 
> n8 - I'm so excited for your beta tomorrow! Good luck! All positive vibes going out to you!
> 
> welcome boopin and praying! I am 39 and have DOR as well but no experience with DE. I'm starting my 2nd fresh IVF cycle with ICSI and assisted hatching. I start stimming sometime late next week.
> 
> praying - I can't remember feeling anything other than fatigue from my last cycle. I usually stim right before I go to bed too, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. But around 6:30pm I'd feel pretty sluggish and could fall asleep on the couch before going to bed.

Yes I feel so tired now. I stopped home yesterday after work to pick something up then go right back out. I sat down on the sofa to have a glass of water and woke up 1.5hours later :) I also stim at night . ATM i am on Buserelin in AM, Menopur and Clexane in PM.


----------



## KrissyB

Praying - I just noticed in your sig that you have endo - so do I. Did you have any surgeries for it? Do you just have scaring or do you have any endometriomas (cysts on your ovaries)?


----------



## Prayingforno1

KrissyB said:


> Praying - I just noticed in your sig that you have endo - so do I. Did you have any surgeries for it? Do you just have scaring or do you have any endometriomas (cysts on your ovaries)?

Hi Krissy,

I had a laparoscopy back in 2013 to remove the endo and after being placed on BCP it's been pretty quiet. I had a HSG test last month and they did not see any active cysts and nothing showed up on my baseline scan. There is a bit of scarring but nothing "sticking" as far as I know. Did you have to do any surgeries? If so how long before your BFP?


----------



## KrissyB

I have two endometriomas on one ovary. They're around 2.5 cm each (over 5 cm together). So I'm not really a good surgery candidate because chances are they'd heavily damage that ovary trying to remove them. So we've just been forging ahead with TTC hoping that IVF would even the playing field for us.
I had my DD on the first try without any issues, so I think they 1.5 yrs of infertility we've dealt with recently is entirely from the cysts and ovarian damage. That being said, the only BFPs I've gotten in that time were from both of my IVF transfers (the first one turned into a chemical), so I really believe that that route evens the playing field for people with endo.
So best of luck to you with your stims and retrieval!! :dust: Are you going to do a fresh transfer?


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thank you yes I have never gotten a BFP but hoping this will change after IVF!! The plan is to do a fresh cycle-I hope this doesn't change. I am so excited/anxious/nervous and ready to get on the BFP train :). Thank you for sharng your experience as it gives me even more hope.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Next scan is tomorrow, the one yesterday I had about 15 measured. So I wouldn't worry about not having a ton of symptoms :)


----------



## N8ie

Ladies, I have been trying to load pics on my phone and the website keeping 'crashing'

DH fetched me from work and we tested 'together' I put the stick facing down so we don't freak out, after 6 minutes were up DH turned it around and it was a BFP (ok not fat but it was a faint pink line) I'm excited and scared at the same time. I have never gotten to this point before. I have never had a positive. &#128522;&#9786;&#65039; 

Will update about my beta tomorrow. What's the average beta value. Now I'm worried about the beta when I should be happy about being PREGNANT, it sounds so unreal.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats! I don't know if there is a baseline it doubling is the most important:)


----------



## Prayingforno1

CONGRATS N8ie!!!! Relax and enjoy your BFP.


----------



## N8ie

Prayingforno1 said:


> CONGRATS N8ie!!!! Relax and enjoy your BFP.

Cow- thank you. I still can't believe it, I keep looking at the line (I took a pic of it too&#128584;) 

Praying- it's been so many years of trying and finally I'm pregnant. It feels so weird. Thank you


----------



## KrissyB

N8ie - Congratulations!!! :happydance: I completely sympathize about not knowing when to be happy. I felt the same way about both my BFPs (and still do a bit about this one lol). Definitely getting the beta tomorrow should help you get some peace of mind and as cowgirl said, the goal is to get it to double (or close to it) in two days. But for today try to relax and just soak it in - You are pregnant!


----------



## N8ie

KrissyB said:


> N8ie - Congratulations!!! :happydance: I completely sympathize about not knowing when to be happy. I felt the same way about both my BFPs (and still do a bit about this one lol). Definitely getting the beta tomorrow should help you get some peace of mind and as cowgirl said, the goal is to get it to double (or close to it) in two days. But for today try to relax and just soak it in - You are pregnant!

That's why I love this group, you ladies can relate. For now I will enjoy being pregnant. &#128512;&#9786;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## s08

Welcome, boopin4baby and Prayingforno1! No experience with DE either. Sorry. And as for stims, I always felt pretty normal on them (weird, I know!), so I&#8217;m not any help in that department either. 

N8ie, congratulations!!! That&#8217;s fantastic! What kind of a test was it? I can&#8217;t figure out how to see the picture for some reason. As for beta levels, my clinic wants to see at least 50 at 9dp5dt and then doubling every 48-ish hours after that. So, I&#8217;m guessing that since you&#8217;ll be 10dp5dt, you&#8217;ll want to see something around 75 or higher. But as others have said, the doubling time is more important than the initial number. And I don&#8217;t blame you for continuing to be nervous. I wish I could say it goes away, but I was scared something would go wrong throughout my entire first pregnancy. 

Krissy, I&#8217;m sorry to hear you&#8217;re on edge about the cramps and tiny amount of spotting. I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s nothing, but I totally understand how nerve-wracking it can be. Shouldn&#8217;t those of us who had to go through IVF just get an easy-breezy pregnancy with zero concerns!!! 

AFM, I had my blood drawn this morning for beta #1 and should hear results this afternoon. I&#8217;m very nervous. But even if it&#8217;s positive, I&#8217;m still staying cautious. My test last night really wasn&#8217;t darker than the day before (and I know that doesn&#8217;t always matter). Plus, last cycle my 9dp5dt beta was something like 150 and it still didn&#8217;t end well. But I&#8217;m still not bleeding or spotting, which I always have been by OTD on failed cycles (even on progesterone). We shall see&#8230;


----------



## tinadecember

Yey n8ie!!! I knew I had a good feeling about your cramping and it has now given everyone reassurance that cramping can be a good sign! Sending you the best of luck for your beta tomorrow 

AFM... Egg retrieval in the morning girls. I'm so afraid... At the hospital that I'm under you are completely put to sleep and I'm freaking out already just thinking about it. Here's hoping it'll all be worth it and loads of eggs are retrieved! Cross your fingers for me girls xx


----------



## s08

Good luck tomorrow, tina! I was put all the way under too, and I actually preferred it that way. You'll do great. Fingers crossed for lots of quality eggs!


----------



## N8ie

S08- thank you, I used a FRER and I can't load it from my phone, it keeps 'kicking ' me out of the website. I'm excited and worried. Finally it's happening. Please let us know what your beta is, I'm sure it's going to be a great number. &#128522;

Tina- thank you and all the best. Don't worry about the transfer, it will go smoothly and let's pray they get lots of good quality eggs. &#128536;


----------



## Renaendel

Tina, you are going to do so well! Being fully out means that you will be completely still to pull the eggs out. I know you are scared, but you can totally do this!

S08, Good luck on your Beta. I have my fingers crossed for you. The lack of spotting is a great sign.

N8ie, EEEEE, Your first BFP!!! YAY!!!! WOOHOO! Grats. I can't wait to see your beta values go up perfectly.

Cowgirl - Grats on the 15 follicles! I said this in another thread and it looks like you are about 1-2 days ahead of me. Thanks for breaking in the path. I can't wait until your scan tomorrow.

Prayingforno1 - Welcome to the group, glad to have another lady to stim with us.

Krissy - The scan needs to come quicker for you. A little bit of brown spotting is ok. Cramps can also come from dehydration and sitting for a while. FX you can make them go away or they really are the good type of cramps.

Wish2bMom, yay for stims next week! Before you know it that little one will be snuggling in.

Boopin, Sorry I don't have any DE experience. I hope you can find the answers you need.

Crystal, Rachy, Em, Christie, ttcbaby, 1babydreamer - Hello!

Whew, that will teach me to never skip a day on this thread!!

AFM - Ultrasound and labs right on schedule for my age and protocol. I had 3 extra follies show up today so I have 14 now all between 4mm and 7mm. Most of them are 5 and 6 mm. Probably 9 more days before retrieval. No Ganirelix until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## N8ie

Thank you Renaendel, and well done on the 3 extra follicles.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wahoo, n8!!!! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you and your cramps!!!! please don't worry about the number - I would just go along with the doubling. If it's a low number, it could have implanted a little later - you just never know so please don't worry about it. High numbers can fail, low numbers can become beautiful babies!! :)

s08 - how were your beta results today?? 

tina - good luck tomorrow! I get put to sleep too and I just think of it as a nice, quick power nap. You'll be fine! FX'ed for a lot of eggs!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, Ren, that's a great number of follicles!! Way to respond!! :haha:
there is definitely a lot of speed on this thread, I love it!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Ren glad to hear your follies are chugging along quite well :) 

I am so anxious about my scan on Friday morning I hope I can sleep over the next 2 nights. My clinic actually recommends accupuncture pre and post transfer what do you guys think about accupuncture and have you tried it while ttc?


----------



## Prayingforno1

s08 sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hello everyone I've been lurking around here for a while reading all your tips, struggles and success stories. I am currently on my 5th day of stimming and wanted to know how you felt on your day of stimming. I've only had few days of twinges and felt a bit nauseated for 2 days. What symptoms did you experience around your 5th stim day?

I was really exhausted but I didn't have any cramping. It wasn't until after I did my trigger that it really started feeling heavy down there. They retrieved 20 eggs, though only 10 were mature.



Prayingforno1 said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> em - woohoo!! I can't remember - are you a poas'er or will you wait until beta?
> 
> n8 - I'm so excited for your beta tomorrow! Good luck! All positive vibes going out to you!
> 
> welcome boopin and praying! I am 39 and have DOR as well but no experience with DE. I'm starting my 2nd fresh IVF cycle with ICSI and assisted hatching. I start stimming sometime late next week.
> 
> praying - I can't remember feeling anything other than fatigue from my last cycle. I usually stim right before I go to bed too, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. But around 6:30pm I'd feel pretty sluggish and could fall asleep on the couch before going to bed.
> 
> Yes I feel so tired now. I stopped home yesterday after work to pick something up then go right back out. I sat down on the sofa to have a glass of water and woke up 1.5hours later :) I also stim at night . ATM i am on Buserelin in AM, Menopur and Clexane in PM.Click to expand...

Why do they have you on Clexane? I only ask b/c for my FET my dr recommended heparin or lovenax which I think is similar, right?



N8ie said:


> Ladies, I have been trying to load pics on my phone and the website keeping 'crashing'
> 
> DH fetched me from work and we tested 'together' I put the stick facing down so we don't freak out, after 6 minutes were up DH turned it around and it was a BFP (ok not fat but it was a faint pink line) I'm excited and scared at the same time. I have never gotten to this point before. I have never had a positive. &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Will update about my beta tomorrow. What's the average beta value. Now I'm worried about the beta when I should be happy about being PREGNANT, it sounds so unreal.

AHHHHH, so happy for you! Congrats hun! I cant wait to hear about your nice high beta!



Prayingforno1 said:


> Ren glad to hear your follies are chugging along quite well :)
> 
> I am so anxious about my scan on Friday morning I hope I can sleep over the next 2 nights. My clinic actually recommends accupuncture pre and post transfer what do you guys think about accupuncture and have you tried it while ttc?

My clinic recommended it also, and I did it anyway. My thought was why not we are already spending so much $$ on this.

Ren - grow follies grow!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tina - will be thinking positive thoughts for you tomorrow. Don't worry to much the ER is not bad!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Yay N8ie!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you!!! :cloud9: Try not to stress about your beta number, the important thing is that it doubles and rises nicely. You're pregnant! Enjoy it Hun! :happydance:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Welcome new ladies!! :flower: I'm trying to catch up but I'm so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open these days! I will try to get caught up soon!

Good luck to everyone waiting for scans, transfers, collections and betas!!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Welcome new ladies xx

Tina good luck for tomoz xx


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Rachy 35 days down reg was that injections u must be sore I got told around 3 wks expected does it depend on usual cycle length ? 

not looking forward to 5 wk or more of injecting don't mind needles but can imagine I'll be sore by the end


----------



## s08

Prayingforno1 said:


> Ren glad to hear your follies are chugging along quite well :)
> 
> I am so anxious about my scan on Friday morning I hope I can sleep over the next 2 nights. My clinic actually recommends accupuncture pre and post transfer what do you guys think about accupuncture and have you tried it while ttc?

There are two acupuncturists on staff at my clinic, so they obviously think there must be some benefit to it too. 

I have done it on an off throughout my TTC journey. My insurance covers 20 acupuncture sessions/year (pretty much the only thing it does cover in infertility-land), so I figured it wouldn't do any harm. Oddly enough, I didn't do it around the time of the FET for my son, and that obviously worked out. I think it can really help with relaxation if nothing else. 

Thanks for the babydust! Still waiting (impatiently) for beta results.


----------



## rachy28

Dizzy dolly said:


> Rachy 35 days down reg was that injections u must be sore I got told around 3 wks expected does it depend on usual cycle length ?
> 
> not looking forward to 5 wk or more of injecting don't mind needles but can imagine I'll be sore by the end

It was purely so they could manipulate my cycle to suit them, i didnt need to do it for that long but i had to wait for my egg collection slot. Im a bit of a pro with the jabs now so they dont really bother me. 

N8ie, congratulations &#128518;

Renaendel, great follicle count, fingers crossed for some good growth at your next scan &#128077;

AFM: Ive just done my 5th stim! Im beginning to feel incredibly tender around the ovaries. It feels just like ovulation. Im currently sat with my socky doll over my stomach to try to relieve the pain. I have my first stim scan on friday & im really hoping all this pain means i have plenty of eggs growing nicely &#128521;

Hello everyone else new & old &#128537;


----------



## Em260

N8ie - congratulations!!! :happydance: I know it's hard not to immediately start worrying about beta but try enjoy the fact that you are now pregnant yay!!


----------



## Em260

KrissyB said:


> Em- Congrats on Pupo!! Do you think you'll test early or wait for the beta? And when is your beta?




Wish2BMom said:


> em - woohoo!! I can't remember - are you a poas'er or will you wait until beta?

Beta is 9/17. I'm an early tester because I'm too impatient to wait :haha:
Last time I saw a squinter on 4dp5dt


----------



## Em260

Welcome new ladies!

s08 - good luck today! 

Tina - it's actually really nice to be put all the way under for retrieval. It feels like taking a nice long nap. 

Ren - great news! that's a good number of follies already

Rachy - that sounds about right for day 5 stims. Hopefully it means you have lots of follies in there. Good luck for tomorrow!

Cowgirl - 15 follies is fantastic!

This thread is moving so fast, hopefully I didn't miss anyone


----------



## s08

Well, my beta came back. 22.8 at 9dp5dt. So, another effing chemical. :nope:

I know that FET's can have a slower start, and they still want me to keep taking my progesterone and come back in 2 days for repeat bloodwork, but I'm not naïve enough to think this will have a positive outcome. I'm devastated right now. Sitting in my office crying. :cry:


----------



## Prayingforno1

s08 said:


> Well, my beta came back. 22.8 at 9dp5dt. So, another effing chemical. :nope:
> 
> I know that FET's can have a slower start, and they still want me to keep taking my progesterone and come back in 2 days for repeat bloodwork, but I'm not naïve enough to think this will have a positive outcome. I'm devastated right now. Sitting in my office crying. :cry:

(((Hugs))) hun this journey is so rough feels as though we we are on a rollercoaster ride at times. Sorry I am not familiar with beta #s but if they want you to come back in 2 days wouldnt that mean you're not our yet hun? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Prayingforno1

ttcbaby117- Based on my antibody bloodwork it was decided to include clexane to assist with implantation. I am not sure if those other meds are the same.


----------



## Prayingforno1

s08 I found this story online-don't throw in the towel yet!

_I wanted to share my story, in case in can give hope to anyone that is discouraged because of a low beta result. We did a FET in early February, and I went in 9 days later (after 5dt) for my beta test. It was the first time in seven IVF/FET cycles where I hadn't done a test at home (we do have a daughter from the 5th cycle, but it's been a long struggle for us).

With my daughter, by beta was 103. I knew that was about average, so was SO disappointed when the doctor called and told me my result was 10. A measly 10. Anyone who's researched these numbers as obsessively as I have knows that's barely anything. But I went back two days later and it was 25. Then 73, then three days later it was 345, then 851. Last week I saw the heartbeat! And today I could see the head and little arms! I'm still holding my breath until I get out of the first trimester, but so far, so good.

When I got my beta of 10, I searched everywhere online trying to find a story of someone who had a low beta and ended up with a real pregnancy. I did find a few, but wanted to add mine, in case it can help someone in the same boat.

Good luck to everyone!_


----------



## s08

Prayingforno1 said:


> s08 I found this story online-don't throw in the towel yet!
> 
> _I wanted to share my story, in case in can give hope to anyone that is discouraged because of a low beta result. We did a FET in early February, and I went in 9 days later (after 5dt) for my beta test. It was the first time in seven IVF/FET cycles where I hadn't done a test at home (we do have a daughter from the 5th cycle, but it's been a long struggle for us).
> 
> With my daughter, by beta was 103. I knew that was about average, so was SO disappointed when the doctor called and told me my result was 10. A measly 10. Anyone who's researched these numbers as obsessively as I have knows that's barely anything. But I went back two days later and it was 25. Then 73, then three days later it was 345, then 851. Last week I saw the heartbeat! And today I could see the head and little arms! I'm still holding my breath until I get out of the first trimester, but so far, so good.
> 
> When I got my beta of 10, I searched everywhere online trying to find a story of someone who had a low beta and ended up with a real pregnancy. I did find a few, but wanted to add mine, in case it can help someone in the same boat.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!_

Thanks, praying. I know miracles can happen, but I'm pretty sure I'm the rule -- not the exception. But I'll keep taking my meds and see what happens with bloods on Friday (and hold off on drinking a giant glass of wine like I want to do). 

For now, I'm going to sneak out of work and go home and snuggle with my beautiful son I am so fortunate to have.


----------



## Em260

s08 - huge :huge: I wish this was all easier. It's such a roller coaster emotional journey. Hopefully you just have a very late implanter. Fx crossed for Friday


----------



## N8ie

s08 said:


> Well, my beta came back. 22.8 at 9dp5dt. So, another effing chemical. :nope:
> 
> I know that FET's can have a slower start, and they still want me to keep taking my progesterone and come back in 2 days for repeat bloodwork, but I'm not naïve enough to think this will have a positive outcome. I'm devastated right now. Sitting in my office crying. :cry:

I'm so sorry hun, but I still believe in miracles, your baby could have been a late implanter. Don't lose hope just yet, let's see what you beta on Friday is. I'm going to be praying for you. This ivf process is a roller coaster ride, sometimes it gets too much. Please keep us updated

Thank you ladies for all the well wishes.


----------



## tinadecember

S08 - sending you so much luck for the next couple of days. Miracles can happen, try and focus on that tiny bit of hope. 

Ren - great follie numbers! You're well on your way to getting that long awaited BFP!!! 

Rachy - I have just finished stimming with Merional and I too had the same symptoms you're experiencing. I also started with sore boobs around day 7-8 of stims but the cramping doesn't subside I'm afraid! It'll all be worth it

AFM just woken up to get ready to go in for egg retrieval! I feel literally sick to my stomach I'm so nervous. I'll be sure to update as soon as I'm awake and more alert! 

Xx


----------



## 4magpies

I wish my period would hurry up and start last month it was early so hoping this month was the same. Just want to get on with stims now!!


----------



## Luciola

tinadecember said:


> S08 - sending you so much luck for the next couple of days. Miracles can happen, try and focus on that tiny bit of hope.
> 
> Ren - great follie numbers! You're well on your way to getting that long awaited BFP!!!
> 
> Rachy - I have just finished stimming with Merional and I too had the same symptoms you're experiencing. I also started with sore boobs around day 7-8 of stims but the cramping doesn't subside I'm afraid! It'll all be worth it
> 
> AFM just woken up to get ready to go in for egg retrieval! I feel literally sick to my stomach I'm so nervous. I'll be sure to update as soon as I'm awake and more alert!
> 
> Xx

You will be fine Hun!
Today I start my progrsterone to convert my lining since I am doing a FET.
I am with you! Xxx


----------



## Luciola

s08 said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> s08 I found this story online-don't throw in the towel yet!
> 
> _I wanted to share my story, in case in can give hope to anyone that is discouraged because of a low beta result. We did a FET in early February, and I went in 9 days later (after 5dt) for my beta test. It was the first time in seven IVF/FET cycles where I hadn't done a test at home (we do have a daughter from the 5th cycle, but it's been a long struggle for us).
> 
> With my daughter, by beta was 103. I knew that was about average, so was SO disappointed when the doctor called and told me my result was 10. A measly 10. Anyone who's researched these numbers as obsessively as I have knows that's barely anything. But I went back two days later and it was 25. Then 73, then three days later it was 345, then 851. Last week I saw the heartbeat! And today I could see the head and little arms! I'm still holding my breath until I get out of the first trimester, but so far, so good.
> 
> When I got my beta of 10, I searched everywhere online trying to find a story of someone who had a low beta and ended up with a real pregnancy. I did find a few, but wanted to add mine, in case it can help someone in the same boat.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!_
> 
> Thanks, praying. I know miracles can happen, but I'm pretty sure I'm the rule -- not the exception. But I'll keep taking my meds and see what happens with bloods on Friday (and hold off on drinking a giant glass of wine like I want to do).
> 
> For now, I'm going to sneak out of work and go home and snuggle with my beautiful son I am so fortunate to have.Click to expand...

Me too, I am praying for miracles for you!


----------



## N8ie

My first beta results came and the results are 115&#128522;&#128522; I'm so happy


----------



## Luciola

N8ie said:


> My first beta results came and the results are 115&#128522;&#128522; I'm so happy

Been thinking of you N8.
Great beta!
Congratulations!


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats n8ie!! 

AFM - I'm home from my egg retrieval. We got 8 eggs! Because this is our first go I don't know what to make of it. The nurse said that it's a great number because too many can result in OHSS and it's all about quality not quantity. 

I'd be happy if we can get 3 to blast stage and freeze 2! 

Feeling in pain at the moment and having some bleeding so I plan on having a relaxing afternoon 

Xx


----------



## N8ie

Thank you Luciola

Tina- thank you. Your nurse is right, it's all about the quality and remember it only takes one. All the best and get some rest


----------



## rachy28

Ah Tina, great number &#128521;

Fab beta N8ie &#128077;


----------



## Wish2BMom

good job, tina!! 

awesome beta, n8!

s08 - I've read SO MANY stories about the FETs just being late thawers - I hope yours is one of them! FX'ed for your next one, that there is a big rise.


----------



## Em260

N8ie - congratulations!!

Tina - 8 is perfect. Quality over quantity is right :thumbup:


----------



## 1babydreamer

N8ie said:


> My first beta results came and the results are 115&#128522;&#128522; I'm so happy

Yay!!!! That's wonderful!! Congrats Hun! :happydance:

*tinadecember*, that's a great number! Quality, not quantity! Fingers crossed they make it to blasts! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Prayingforno1 said:


> ttcbaby117- Based on my antibody bloodwork it was decided to include clexane to assist with implantation. I am not sure if those other meds are the same.

Oh ok thank you! Will you stay on the Clexane through your first Tri? Sorry so many questions but I didn't ask my Dr how long I needed to be on it so I figure I would pick your brain.



s08 said:


> Well, my beta came back. 22.8 at 9dp5dt. So, another effing chemical. :nope:
> 
> I know that FET's can have a slower start, and they still want me to keep taking my progesterone and come back in 2 days for repeat bloodwork, but I'm not naïve enough to think this will have a positive outcome. I'm devastated right now. Sitting in my office crying. :cry:




N8ie said:


> My first beta results came and the results are 115&#128522;&#128522; I'm so happy

Im sorry hun! I had a chemical on my IVF In August and I am still dealing with it. I have good days and bad days but it sucks knowing you were so close. Time will heal, I feel better every day. Huge Hugs hun!



tinadecember said:


> Congrats n8ie!!
> 
> AFM - I'm home from my egg retrieval. We got 8 eggs! Because this is our first go I don't know what to make of it. The nurse said that it's a great number because too many can result in OHSS and it's all about quality not quantity.
> 
> I'd be happy if we can get 3 to blast stage and freeze 2!
> 
> Feeling in pain at the moment and having some bleeding so I plan on having a relaxing afternoon
> 
> Xx

8 is awesome, I asked my dr what she wanted to get from me and her response was 7-12. You did it! Rest up and be proud of yourself.


----------



## KrissyB

N8ie - Congrats on the beta! :happydance: That's a great first number! Do you go back in on Saturday?

Tina - Grats on the 8 eggs! It's definitely quantity over quality. FXed for great fertilization and growth! :dust: Make sure you give yourself some time to recover, the after phase can be worse than the stimming.

s08 - :hugs: Try to hang in there. There is still some hope, I've spoken to ladies who've had numbers like that with an FET and are now in their third trimesters! ... But at the same time, that was my number and it didn't end well, so I understand your concern and lack of optimism. :hugs:


----------



## N8ie

KrissyB said:


> N8ie - Congrats on the beta! :happydance: That's a great first number! Do you go back in on Saturday?
> 
> Tina - Grats on the 8 eggs! It's definitely quantity over quality. FXed for great fertilization and growth! :dust: Make sure you give yourself some time to recover, the after phase can be worse than the stimming.
> 
> s08 - :hugs: Try to hang in there. There is still some hope, I've spoken to ladies who've had numbers like that with an FET and are now in their third trimesters! ... But at the same time, that was my number and it didn't end well, so I understand your concern and lack of optimism. :hugs:

Thank tou ladies and yes Saturday is my second beta. I pray it will be a great number.


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls, think the key now is to remain positive! 

I'm really sore at the moment, it hurts to move and I'm bleeding enough to fill a pad. Is this normal? 

I've got tomorrow off work too, I'm getting my hair done in the morning, I think some pampering is in order 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

By the way did anyone test out the trigger? I started today and got the first positive pregnancy test I've seen in years! Gonna test till it's almost gone x


----------



## crystal8

tinadecember said:


> Thank you girls, think the key now is to remain positive!
> 
> I'm really sore at the moment, it hurts to move and I'm bleeding enough to fill a pad. Is this normal?
> 
> I've got tomorrow off work too, I'm getting my hair done in the morning, I think some pampering is in order
> 
> Xx

8 is a wonderful number. As everyone said, quality is the most important!
Keep an eye on that bleeding though. I don't remember having much more than spotting after. But it could be completely normal. Could you ask your clinic maybe?


----------



## crystal8

Awesome number N8ie!


----------



## s08

Thanks for the support, ladies. I'll keep you all posted on my second beta.

N8ie, congratulations!!! Solid first beta!

Tina, 8 is a good number. Do you get daily reports from now on? I bled a fair amount after ER and was pretty crampy, especially after my first where 23 eggs were retrieved.


----------



## N8ie

Thank you ladies.

Tina- how are you feeling now? I was in pain after my ER and bled a little, nothing major though. Just check with your clinic if that's normal. Get some rest.


----------



## KrissyB

Tina - I probably had enough bleeding to fill a pad, but it clearly dwindled after a bit. I agree with the other ladies that it's probably best to check with your clinic. I remember when I checked with mine they actually had expected it because of the way part of the procedure had gone (although they didn't tell me until I asked). 
As for testing out the trigger... I didn't do it with my IVFs because I did FET (and didn't have a trigger used), but I did it for IUIs. It's definitely the best way to tell when you're actually getting true positives if you're a POAS addict.

AFM - Well, I am getting scanned a little sooner than expected. I had a little more spotting this morning when I wiped (more than any I had yesterday, but I haven't had any since that wipe). So I called my RE and they said it was almost definitely completely normal, but if I wanted I could come in for my scan tomorrow instead of waiting until tuesday. This way I'll be 2 days before 6 weeks instead of 2 days after. I was really on the fence about it because I think I had a better chance of hearing some kind of heartbeat next week, but I think I'll be happier with the peace of mind over the weekend.


----------



## Em260

Tina - I would call your clinic, just in case. I've only ever had spotting, never enough to fill a pad. 

Krissy - spotting is so common with IVF pregnancies but still so scary :hugs:. Good idea to go in early. That way you don't have to spend the entire weekend worrying.


----------



## Christie2011

KrissyB said:


> AFM - Well, I am getting scanned a little sooner than expected. I had a little more spotting this morning when I wiped (more than any I had yesterday, but I haven't had any since that wipe). So I called my RE and they said it was almost definitely completely normal, but if I wanted I could come in for my scan tomorrow instead of waiting until tuesday. This way I'll be 2 days before 6 weeks instead of 2 days after. I was really on the fence about it because I think I had a better chance of hearing some kind of heartbeat next week, but I think I'll be happier with the peace of mind over the weekend.

I was the same way. I went in a little earlier than the clinic usually does it because it was either that or wait until after the holiday. My scan was supposed to fall on Labor day, so they gave me the option of either the Friday before or the Tuesday after. Decided on Friday and was surprised to see the heartbeats. You never know. Some have seen heartbeats before 6 weeks, but no worrying if it's not there yet.


----------



## tinadecember

Krissy, sorry to hear about the bleeding but I think you're making the right decision getting scanned tomorrow rather than waiting. Even if you can't see a heartbeat yet you should still be able to see that everything is forming as it should be. Sending you big hugs and the best of luck 

N8ie - I'm feeling okay. Still sore inside but I expect to be for another day or so. 

The bleeding has almost subsided now girls, just a pink tinge now when I wipe. Maybe they cut something inside by accident?? I don't know... But good thing is it's calming down now. 

Can't wait till tomorrow to find out how my eggies are getting on. The hospital said I should know by lunch time xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

N8ie said:


> Thank tou ladies and yes Saturday is my second beta. I pray it will be a great number.

Yes it will be a great beta I just know it! :happydance::happydance:



tinadecember said:


> Thank you girls, think the key now is to remain positive!
> 
> I'm really sore at the moment, it hurts to move and I'm bleeding enough to fill a pad. Is this normal?
> 
> I've got tomorrow off work too, I'm getting my hair done in the morning, I think some pampering is in order
> 
> Xx

I didn't bleed but I was really sore. Your ovaries took a beating so it will take some time to feel better. Its great the bleeding has subsided. Enjoy our pampering and get some rest :sleep:



KrissyB said:


> AFM - Well, I am getting scanned a little sooner than expected. I had a little more spotting this morning when I wiped (more than any I had yesterday, but I haven't had any since that wipe). So I called my RE and they said it was almost definitely completely normal, but if I wanted I could come in for my scan tomorrow instead of waiting until tuesday. This way I'll be 2 days before 6 weeks instead of 2 days after. I was really on the fence about it because I think I had a better chance of hearing some kind of heartbeat next week, but I think I'll be happier with the peace of mind over the weekend.

Im sure there isn't anything wrong. I think it is normal to spot more in an IVF pregnancy.


----------



## N8ie

Tina- it's good to know that the bleeding is getting less but still call your clinic. 

Krissy- sorry about the spotting but like the ladies said it is common with ivf pregnancies (not that it makes it easier) I'm glad you will check so that you will be 'stress free' on the weekend.

Afm- my second beta is Saturday and I will only get my results on Monday because my clinic doesn't open over the weekend


----------



## Renaendel

Agreed, Tina, we just want you safe. Good luck with your eggies tomorrow!


----------



## bettybee1

Tina - you shouldn't fill a pad after not at all because they just go with a needle through your vagina wall so they may off hit a vessel on the way probalh nothing. But. Not normal so tell your clinc I didn't have any bleeding or spotting after 4 egg retrivals! 


N8ie- that's a fab number hun well done :) think mine would of been around that as it was 248 at 15dpo with my son it was 108/9 at 14dpo so your well on track :) can't wait for tmros number :) xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, 

The bleeding has stopped now. I asked when I spoke to the embryologist and she said every woman is different and It can be normal to bleed afterwards but because it's completely stopped now it shouldn't be anything to worry about 

So I've had the call!

We started with 8 eggs, 7 were suitable for ICSI and out of the 7 6 have fertilised! So we have 6 beautiful embys! 

Transfer is scheduled for Tuesday all being well but she said keep my phone on me on Sunday incase they transfer after 3 days but she doubts it'll be Sunday

I start pessaries tonight, any advice girls because I have no clue what I'm doing? 

Xx


----------



## bettybee1

What pessaries are they ? 

Well done on fert report :)


----------



## Luciola

tinadecember said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> The bleeding has stopped now. I asked when I spoke to the embryologist and she said every woman is different and It can be normal to bleed afterwards but because it's completely stopped now it shouldn't be anything to worry about
> 
> So I've had the call!
> 
> We started with 8 eggs, 7 were suitable for ICSI and out of the 7 6 have fertilised! So we have 6 beautiful embys!
> 
> Transfer is scheduled for Tuesday all being well but she said keep my phone on me on Sunday incase they transfer after 3 days but she doubts it'll be Sunday
> 
> I start pessaries tonight, any advice girls because I have no clue what I'm doing?
> 
> Xx

Well done Tina!
We two really have the same protocol and the same dates. Me too, starting cyclogest pesseries to supplement progrsterone and prepare the lining. You are doing great, everything is on track!


----------



## tinadecember

Bettybee - they are cyclogest pessaries. Any experience with them? 

Luciola - how exciting that we are on the same dates! How are you feeling about it all? 

Xx


----------



## Luciola

tinadecember said:


> Bettybee - they are cyclogest pessaries. Any experience with them?
> 
> Luciola - how exciting that we are on the same dates! How are you feeling about it all?
> 
> Xx

I m trying to stay calm lol! As I am doing a FET I m mostly relaxed with no drug this cycle. Now the transfer is in 4 days, I start to think about it a lot!

We will be fine!!


----------



## N8ie

tinadecember said:


> Bettybee - they are cyclogest pessaries. Any experience with them?
> 
> Luciola - how exciting that we are on the same dates! How are you feeling about it all?
> 
> Xx

6 is a lot, well done. Tuesday is right around the corner &#128522;. I would say buy lots of panty liners with the pessaries, I'm still using them. I'm using them 3 times a day until I'm 12 weeks pregnant. They can get messy. 

Betty- I also can't wait but I will only get my results on Monday as my clinic will be closed but I'm being positive


----------



## rachy28

Well im a little disappointed with my first stim scan today. Ive 11 follicles all measuring around 10mm *5L & 6R* and a few smaller ones. I kinda expected more growth tbh because its getting quite tender down there & now I just feel like a whinging cow! Im just waiting for the clinic to call to let me know if I need to increase my dose or carry on until my next scan on Monday x


----------



## Cowgirl07

What cd are you? I had about 7 total measuring 10 or bigger and about 7 under 10 but measurable. I am on cd 8 now and my dr is planning for retrieval next week Wednesday through Thursday. If your close to me date wise I think your fine, under response is less than 5 at this point over is 18 or more. According to my dr.


----------



## rachy28

Im on the long protocol so I dont know what cd, just that i take my 7th stim injection tonight. I was also told collection looks to be either weds or thurs. Maybe im doing ok then, I just wasn't convinced by the nurses bland expression or the way she said that they're all still small.


----------



## Cowgirl07

They grow by about 2 mm a day so something that is 12 now by Wednesday will be 24 :) sorry your nurse was not helpful


----------



## rachy28

She wasn't my usual nurse & she told me only 1mm growth per day &#128533; Ive made sure my next scan is with my nurse &#128077;


----------



## tinadecember

Rachy, on my first scan after 5 days of stims my largest follicle was 14 and there were lots of small ones, 4 days later and the 14mm had grown to 24mm! Don't worry, you'll notice a huge difference in a few days time 

N8ie thank you! And I shall follow your words of advice regarding pessaries! Xx


----------



## N8ie

Rachy, it sounds like they are coming along fine. Don't stress yourself too much


----------



## Renaendel

rachy28 said:


> Well im a little disappointed with my first stim scan today. Ive 11 follicles all measuring around 10mm *5L & 6R* and a few smaller ones. I kinda expected more growth tbh because its getting quite tender down there & now I just feel like a whinging cow! Im just waiting for the clinic to call to let me know if I need to increase my dose or carry on until my next scan on Monday x

Rachy, you are right where I am. I get my day 7 scan in a few hours. We are expecting them to be between 7-10 mm. They were between 4-7mmm on day 5. It feels so much slower than other people stimming, but this setup is all about egg quality. My RE did my scan two days ago and said she expects my retrieval to not be until Thursday or Friday of next week. I am tender too and I can't imagine another week with this. I am huge and can't fit in my pants anymore from just these 8-10mm ones. The bloat is real. We can whine together!! 

Here is what my RE told me if it helps. Since we started on the same day, dates should line up. If she had to pick a generic day for retrieval to put on my calendar before we started stims she would have picked next Wednesday. Why? Because that is the middle date of all the women she cycles through. So if you go on Tuesday, you are a little faster than average, Thursday, you are just growing a little slower than average. It sounds like you are moving faster than I am and I retrieve next Friday FX.


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies, I feel a little more reassured now. 

Renaendel, im massively bloated also, so much that I had to go buy some new jeans a few days ago. It hurts to bend over or put socks on!
I agree, how will we cope with another week of this &#128559;


----------



## KrissyB

Yay! The scan went well! :happydance:
We saw a nice gestational sack with a little yolk sac inside. We MIGHT have even seen the fetus but because it's so small and because it's implanted on the far side of my uterus it was hard to get a clear/definitive picture. I go back in this coming Thursday for my next scan and he's really hoping to see a fetus and heartbeat then. He was very happy with what he saw today and didn't really have expectations of hearing a heartbeat yet because of the placement and how early I am. So... spotting has officially been called "Completely normal" and I can go about breathing again lol.


----------



## Em260

Rachy - I agree with the other ladies, you are right on track. So much growth happens in that last stretch so don't worry too much. I know, easier said than done. 

Krissy - fantastic news!! What a relief, now you can relax this weekend. 

AFM - I'm 3dp5dt and although I promised myself I wouldn't be obsessed with every little twinge or cramp, I am. I go back and forth from thinking this worked to being sure it's failed. I've also been stressing about bed rest. My clinic doesn't do any bed rest anymore. They used to have you lie there for 30 min after transfer and then said resume normal activities the next day. This time the nurse said they stopped the 30 min requirement about a year ago and I was free to get up right away. So I'm obsessing over whether not having bed rest this time will mean bfn :(


----------



## KrissyB

Em - Don't stress about the bed rest. My clinic is the exact same way. I freaked out after the first transfer because I had to lie there for 20 minutes even after an IUI and now they were telling me to just get up and leave. I figured the nurse HAD to be wrong so I laid there for about 5-10 minutes anyway after they left the room lol. I also took it really easy for the next few days and more or less had my own couch rest going. And that ended in a CP.
This time around I MIGHT have laid there 5 min max after the transfer, picked up my 30+ lb daughter that evening, had an almost unusually active weekend walking around. And so far things are going much better than last time (knock on wood)
The reason they made the change is because studies started showing there really was no benefit associated with bed rest, and then more studies came out showing, biologically speaking, it was actually more beneficial to focus on increased blood flow (i.e. being reasonably active). The key is just not to push yourself past what you feel comfortable with :)


----------



## N8ie

KrissyB said:


> Yay! The scan went well! :happydance:
> We saw a nice gestational sack with a little yolk sac inside. We MIGHT have even seen the fetus but because it's so small and because it's implanted on the far side of my uterus it was hard to get a clear/definitive picture. I go back in this coming Thursday for my next scan and he's really hoping to see a fetus and heartbeat then. He was very happy with what he saw today and didn't really have expectations of hearing a heartbeat yet because of the placement and how early I am. So... spotting has officially been called "Completely normal" and I can go about breathing again lol.

Yay, great news. I'm excited for you


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, krissy!!! that's awesome!!

em - I agree with krissy - my office didn't whisper a word of bed rest, just to 'take it easy' and not go off and run a marathon or something. In fact, no running at all for the TWW. But they said walking, swimming, or biking would be fine. So you're good. I think I went and picked out flowers for my plantings afterwards! And I ended up with a BFP, so please don't worry.


----------



## Renaendel

Krissy, Grats, that is wonderful news!!!!I can't wait to hear about the heartbeat in just a few days.

EM - I had the same questions so Research Time!!! I found this and the attached picture. Sorry it is fuzzy that is the best photo I could find.
https://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(13)00609-2/pdf 

Rachy28, yup the appointment went well and it looks like I will stay right on track with you. My largest follicle was 10.5mm, most were 8-9. Mine grow at 1.5mm/day. They are thinking Retrieval now Thursday.
 



Attached Files:







11987102_10153609413724837_6076341440149157318_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome, ren - thanks for finding!!


----------



## Em260

Thanks ladies for the reassurance!!! Ren, that article is awesome! I just finished reading it. And the picture is a great visual reassurance too :thumbup: I just need to calm down and stop stressing that something I do or don't do has an impact on whether I get a bfp.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone I see a lot of you'll had doctor visits yesterday and today. Sending lots of baby dust to those in tww and those of us still stimming and congrats to those getting to see their little beans on the ultrasound.

I had my scan today and on left I have about 8 follies measuring about 14mm and the right has about 6 of which 2 are 20mm and the others around 14mm. Based on this and my e2 I will be triggering for ER Monday at 8am. 
I am excited, nervous and praying all goes well. I was a bit nervous going into my scan today because I didn't have many symptoms so was really hoping I had at least 5 follies growing but surprisingly I had more than I expected. So far so good while I keep everything crossed :)


----------



## crystal8

KrissyB said:


> Yay! The scan went well! :happydance:
> We saw a nice gestational sack with a little yolk sac inside. We MIGHT have even seen the fetus but because it's so small and because it's implanted on the far side of my uterus it was hard to get a clear/definitive picture. I go back in this coming Thursday for my next scan and he's really hoping to see a fetus and heartbeat then. He was very happy with what he saw today and didn't really have expectations of hearing a heartbeat yet because of the placement and how early I am. So... spotting has officially been called "Completely normal" and I can go about breathing again lol.

Yay! Great news.


----------



## N8ie

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi everyone I see a lot of you'll had doctor visits yesterday and today. Sending lots of baby dust to those in tww and those of us still stimming and congrats to those getting to see their little beans on the ultrasound.
> 
> I had my scan today and on left I have about 8 follies measuring about 14mm and the right has about 6 of which 2 are 20mm and the others around 14mm. Based on this and my e2 I will be triggering for ER Monday at 8am.
> I am excited, nervous and praying all goes well. I was a bit nervous going into my scan today because I didn't have many symptoms so was really hoping I had at least 5 follies growing but surprisingly I had more than I expected. So far so good while I keep everything crossed :)

Well done and all the best. Baby dust to you and everyone &#128522;


----------



## Prayingforno1

A bit quiet around here this weekend how's everyone doing what are you up to?

I took my trigger last night at 8:30pm so I go in for retrieval first thing tomorrow morning but today I am just relaxing and going out to a nice dinner tonight with DH.


----------



## N8ie

Prayingforno1 said:


> A bit quiet around here this weekend how's everyone doing what are you up to?
> 
> I took my trigger last night at 8:30pm so I go in for retrieval first thing tomorrow morning but today I am just relaxing and going out to a nice dinner tonight with DH.

It is VERY quiet&#128514;, all the best for tomorrow morning. What did you trigger with and how many units?

Afm- I had my second beta yesterday but I'm only getting the results tomorrow. &#128512;


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi N8ie I triggered with 10,000 units of choragon. I felt abut "full" yesterday but I've been trying to get in lots of water and also getting in a bit of Gatorade as I read this can help with possible OHSS.

Oh great second beta must be so exciting to be at that point. How have you been feeling?


----------



## N8ie

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi N8ie I triggered with 10,000 units of choragon. I felt abut "full" yesterday but I've been trying to get in lots of water and also getting in a bit of Gatorade as I read this can help with possible OHSS.
> 
> Oh great second beta must be so exciting to be at that point. How have you been feeling?

It is exciting and scary, I'm still a bit bloated and have cramps now and again.

Yes Gatorade will help, I also found MacDonald's fries helpful too &#128513; (I think the salt from it) all the best


----------



## Em260

prayingforno1 - good for tomorrow! Enjoy your dinner out with your DH!

N8ie - that's awesome you are already getting your second beta! I can't wait to get to that point. Fx for another strong number!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thanks a great excuse to eat McDonald's fries lol. 

Em260 how have you been feeling?


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck tomorrow morning, praying!

n8 - I can't wait to hear about your 2nd beta!


----------



## N8ie

Wish2BMom said:


> good luck tomorrow morning, praying!
> 
> n8 - I can't wait to hear about your 2nd beta!

I was fairly confidence during the week now I'm getting nervous.


----------



## Wish2BMom

pee on another stick if you are nervous - a digi. That's what I've read some women do for the first couple of weeks, especially when it's so surreal. But remember, symptoms come and go in waves.


----------



## tinadecember

Good luck for your egg retrieval praying! Hope it all goes smoothly and you get lots of eggies :)

N8ie, sending you the best of luck for your second beta! 

AFM - been babysitting my 18 month old cousin all day so I've literally had no time at all to get online.
My embryos are 3 days old today and my embryologist said to wait by the phone just in case they decided to transfer today but I've heard nothing. So it looks like it'll be a blastocyst transfer for me on Tuesday!! So relieved that they're strong little ones and are continuing to grow, I feel protective over them already haha 

Xx


----------



## Em260

Prayingforno1 said:


> Thanks a great excuse to eat McDonald's fries lol.
> 
> Em260 how have you been feeling?

Hi, well I started having some symptoms like insomnia and these little cramps and twinges, so I took a test yesterday and it's a faint BFP! I'm 5dp5dt today. I took another test this afternoon and it's not that much darker but it's a little darker so fx! I posted some pictures in my journal.


----------



## Em260

Tina - that's great news your embryos are going to blast stage! good luck for Tuesday!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Great news Tina. Tuesday is right around the corner and you'll be transferring in no time.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Em260 said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks a great excuse to eat McDonald's fries lol.
> 
> Em260 how have you been feeling?
> 
> Hi, well I started having some symptoms like insomnia and these little cramps and twinges, so I took a test yesterday and it's a faint BFP! I'm 5dp5dt today. I took another test this afternoon and it's not that much darker but it's a little darker so fx! I posted some pictures in my journal.Click to expand...

OMG Congrats Em!!! I'm on my phone will check out pics later when I'm home. When do you go in for beta? 

We've gotten a lot of bfps around here and I can't wait to add to the count :).


----------



## Em260

Prayingforno1 said:


> OMG Congrats Em!!! I'm on my phone will check out pics later when I'm home. When do you go in for beta?
> 
> We've gotten a lot of bfps around here and I can't wait to add to the count :).

Thank you! Beta is on Thursday but I might try to go in early and get it done on Tuesday since I have a positive hpt


----------



## crystal8

Em260 said:


> Tina - that's great news your embryos are going to blast stage! good luck for Tuesday!

Yay congrats!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi KrissyB :hi:

Did your sister get lucky on her first round of DE IVF?? Can you give me more details (i.e. her age, diagnosis, how many attempts)?? I'm hoping that my first cycle is successful!! I'm staying hopeful and optimistic. Would love to hear about DE IVF success stories. :flower:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi ladies! It's been a busy weekend on here!

Congrats on your :bfp: *Em*!! :happydance:
*N8ie*, besy wishes for your second beta results tomorrow! Try not to stress too much. No amount of stressing now will change the results and there's no reason to believe you won't get a wonderful result!

Having said that though, I'm stressing like crazy right now! LOL! :wacko:
I feel AWFUL! Ridiculously tired, headachy, crampy, grumpy, and achey, and that's just the fun dwarves. :haha: I'm also nauseous, starving all the time, my skin is a wreck, my scalp is super sensitive and I'm so spacey. I feel like these are just from the progesterone and estrace and we have our first scan tomorrow and I'm so worried there will be nothing there or we will get bad news. :nope:

I thought the second time around I would be more relaxed, but no, I'm still super nervous! :wacko:


----------



## N8ie

Thank you Tina and congrats that your embies are making it to day 5, all the best for Tuesday for ET.

Em260- I saw the lines too, congratulations on being pregnant. &#9786;&#65039;&#128522;

1babydreamer- you know how hard it is not to stress. All the best for tomorrow, try not to stress too much and I'm sure your scan will be everything you hope for. Exciting times. I'm happy for you. And sorry about the symptoms.

Afm- I have been having a lot more frequent trips to urinate and insomnia has seriously hit me. I also find that I get hungry all the time.


----------



## tinadecember

Em, I had a look at your tests and they definitely look positive! Congratulations :D :D

1babydreamer - sending you so much luck for your scan. All of your symptoms sound like typical pregnancy symptoms so I am sure you have nothing to worry about! Not that your mind will be at ease until you see your LO on the ultrasound. It's perfectly normal to feel anxious, you wouldn't be human if you didn't. 

xx


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hello everyone did you guys actually sleep the night before ER? I got in a couple hours and although I set my alarm found myself getting up checking the time to make sure I didn't oversleep lol. My ER is 8:30 but they want me there at 8:00 to prep etc. give you an update when I get back.


----------



## Em260

Prayingforno1- Good luck today! I had a hard time sleeping the night before too.

1babydreamer - I think that is completely normal to feel nervous. Every step of this journey is such an emotional roller coaster. Fx for you!


----------



## tinadecember

Praying - I hear you regarding no sleeping before ER! I barely slept a wink, it's like the night before Christmas when you know that the next day is going to be full of excitement!! Sending you positive vibes! 

xx


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies.

Praying- all the best for today

Afm- my second beta results from Saturday are 378, they more than doubled. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I'm over the moon and my scan is on the 29th when we finally get to see the tiny baby.


----------



## Wish2BMom

n8 - that's WONDERFUL!!! now go start getting nauseous and fatigued til you can't stand! :)

em - CONGRATS!!! :happydance: so happy for you! GL on your beta this week, I hope you can get in for an early one

tina - good luck on the transfer! 

1baby - good luck with your scan, sounds like you have some great stuff going on!

praying - and good luck to you on your transfer!

such positive things happening, I'm so happy! I hope the luck doesn't run out by the time I'm up to bat. Last BCP tonight, suppression check tomorrow morning. Starting stims in a few days. :)


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry for the long post - catching up from the weekend:

Praying - Best of luck on your retrieval today :dust:

N8ie - COOOONNNGGRRAATTSS!! :wohoo::happydance: That is awesome!! Now hopefully you can really let yourself enjoy and accept it - you're pregnant!!! 

Tina - That's great news that your embies are making it to day 5! So today's your last day before you're PUPO!!!! :happydance:

Em - CONGRATS to you too!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your beta numbers as well.

Boopin - Hmm, let me see if I remember correctly. She was about 36 when she got to the DE route (they had been trying for over two years with various ART before that). She was eventually diagnosed with premature ovarian failure (she had low AMH, responded poorly to stims, etc. But her DH also had some motility issues). Things definitely worked out for her on the first round of DE transfers... but there were a few snafus of getting the timing right on that that I don't entirely remember. Oh, and she transferred one boy and one girl.... and now has an adorable set of twins who are best friends (2.5 yrs old now) :D

1baby - OMG. Nauseaus and hungry all the time. ABSOLUTELY. I had nothing like this with my DD it's horrific! And yes to crampy and horrible skin too! Maybe you're right and it's from all the drugs because I didn't have those with DD either. But at least on my (just shy of) 6 week scan things looked good so I bet you're scan is going to go well too. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey ladies. I did my first stims injection today. First scan is Friday.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Scan today went okay, eggs are a bit slow so they are holding off retrieval until Friday 6 are big enough but 10 or so are right behind so they have me continuing gonal f for a few more days. Even though we are planning a fet my lining was at 13.5


----------



## Em260

N8ie - awesome news, that is a very strong number and increase yay!! congratulations!!! :happydance:

Krissy - I think the meds really add on the yucky symptoms because I start having those as soon as I start my progesterone and estrogen. Hope you're managing ok. I find that ginger ale helps tons with nausea. 

Magpies - congrats on getting started!

Cowgirl - your lining sounds perfect and a lot of growth can happen in those last days leading up to ER. Fx for Friday.

AFM - my test this morning was a lot darker than yesterday so I'm cautiously optimistic. I've had a couple of first trimester losses in the past so I'm not getting too excited until the betas come back with proper numbers.


----------



## rachy28

Day 10 stim scan (9 injections) They're slow growers &#128544; 12 follicles all between 13mm & 10mm. My lining was an impressive 14.4mm! They're keeping me on the same dose again & i go for another scan on Wednesday x


----------



## Cowgirl07

Might be Thursday now my progesterone was at 2.7 and estrogen was at 1728.


----------



## tinadecember

N8ie congratulations on the high numbers!! I bet you're over the moon, sending you a happy and healthy 9 months my dear 

Rachy and cowgirl, the follies really do grow so much in the final days, sending you both good luck 

AFM I took another pregnancy test today and after 6 days I'm finally seeing a negative so it looks like the trigger is out of my system! At least I know now that if I am lucky enough to get a positive then it'll be real! 
This time tomorrow I'll be PUPO woop woop!! 

Xx


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone very disappointing morning for me just getting back from ER and although there were about 14-16 follies there was only 1 egg which was not good condition. How is this even possible?? Needless to say after waking up and getting the news I balled my eyes out. Thank God I'm off today and able to stay in bed and cry freely. Doc will meet with us in 2 days after reviewing our file to determine what went wrong and what can be done to prevent this if we decide to do another cycle. I was so excited to finally be doing IVF, so anxious to finally see a bfp but I guess that's all now on hold. :(


----------



## N8ie

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi everyone very disappointing morning for me just getting back from ER and although there were about 14-16 follies there was only 1 egg which was not good condition. How is this even possible?? Needless to say after waking up and getting the news I balled my eyes out. Thank God I'm off today and able to stay in bed and cry freely. Doc will meet with us in 2 days after reviewing our file to determine what went wrong and what can be done to prevent this if we decide to do another cycle. I was so excited to finally be doing IVF, so anxious to finally see a bfp but I guess that's all now on hold. :(

I'm so sorry to hear that. This is such an emotional journey. I will keep you in my prayers. We are here for you.


----------



## s08

Krissy and 1baby, I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re not feeling well, but they sound like great signs nonetheless. I felt absolutely terrible for the first 16 weeks with my son. I'm pretty sure I subsisted on plain bagels when I could eat anything. Hang in there!

n8ie, huge congratulations! Those are great numbers!

em, congrats to you too! Great news on darkening tests.

tina, yah for a 5dt. Good luck tomorrow! 

praying, I&#8217;m so sorry about your news. I&#8217;m sure you are understandably devastated. I hope you can get some answers from your dr. You&#8217;re in my thoughts. 

Wish, hope your suppression check is uneventful.

4magpies, yah for getting started!

Cowgirl, those follicle numbers sound promising!

Sorry if I missed a few people (I surely did). I hate to bring in some bad news, but as expected, my beta #2 on Friday was not good. Dropped from 22.88 to 5.86. So, this makes my 3rd IVF chemical (and 4th overall). I have my WTF appt. with my RE next week. I&#8217;ve had a few already with her, so no sure what I&#8217;ll even ask at this point. I&#8217;m getting a second opinion with another local clinic in October as well. I'm just so sick of it all...


----------



## Wish2BMom

s08 and praying - I'm so, so sorry for the news you each got today. How awful and unfair. :nope:


----------



## N8ie

S08- I'm so sorry hun, you are in my thoughts. &#128591;&#127998;


----------



## Em260

For some reason my post is awaiting moderation. I tried to post a link to an article for you Prayingforno1 but maybe I will have to PM you instead. 

Prayingforno1 - I am so sorry to hear this news. I had read something about this before so I looked it up again. I will PM you the link. From this explanation it sounds like all hope is not lost, you will just need your medication tweaked to prevent this from happening again. I hope you can get some answers from your doctor :hugs:. 

s08 - sending you huge :hugs: I think that is such a good idea to get a second opinion. Sometimes a fresh set of eyes is all that is needed.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thank you so much ladies!! All your good wished must have helped. Our scan went well and we saw our tiny bean measuring right on track and the beautiful heartbeat!! :cloud9:
I guess all my crazy symptoms are a good thing so far. I'm so bloated I can't fit into most of my pants at the moment :blush:. But if that means this bean will stick, I will take all the symptoms!
I'm still a bit on the nervous side and probably will be until after 12-13 weeks. We've had some losses and chemicals in the past so it's hard to relax so early, but at least everything is looking good so far. 

*N8ie*, that is a wonderful rise!! Congrats!! :happydance: Now the agonizing wait till your scan, I know it too well! I'll be sending you sticky :dust: 

*Em260*, so happy to hear everything is going well and you're tests are getting darker! Yay!! :happydance:

*s08*, I'm so, so sorry! I have been where you are and I know how heartbreaking it is. Sending you love and :hugs::hug: 
Have you done any immune testing? We had two back to back IVF chemicals and my RE did some immune testing and found I had elevated thyroid antibodies. My body was attacking the embryo's like they were intruders. Our third cycle was an FET and I took a steroid, (prednisolone,) for 4 days surrounding our transfer and we did IV intralipids during the transfer as well. It seemed to work that time and also this FET as we followed the same protocol. Just something worth mentioning at your WTF appointment. I'll be thinking of you! :hugs:

*Prayingforno1*, I'm sorry about your disappointing news. This infertility road to a baby is such an emotional roller coaster! I am sending you :hugs: and I hope you get some answers soon!

*tinadecember*, how exciting!! Fingers crossed for you and sticky :dust:

I'm sorry if I missed anyone!
Good luck ladies stimming and getting ready for retrievals and transfers!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thank you everyone for your encouraging words. I will keep you posted on RE recommendation for next step but I am not sure how soon I will be able to get back on the IVF wagon as we are paying 100% out of pocket and if I'm not mistaken my body will have to take a break from all those IVF meds etc. DH is being so supportive although highly disappointed as well. We've been ttc nearly 5 years with more disappointments than i care to count but we're definitely not throwing in the towel.


----------



## mbg81

Prayingforno1, sorry to hear bad news...i also read before that tweeking medication does make a huge difference. Your RE just needs to adjust the meds and dosage. take care of yourself:hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

I think we all have the same stories. A swap from a non hcg trigger to something like pregnyl can make all the difference. Praying so sorry it happened. :hugs:

S08 hugs to you too. I hope you can get whatever autoimmune testing you need. 

N8ie, em, Krissy, 1babydreamer so happy for all three of you.

Good luck tomorrow Tina

Rachy, wow that lining! Amazing 

My day 9 scan showed follies between 10-13 also. My lining though was 5.9mm triple layer. That is where all my nervousness is. I am praying tomorrow brings a thicker lining. My doctor doesn't seemed worried but that doesn't mean I am not. It is IVF we have to stress.


----------



## tinadecember

S08 and praying - Sending you both huge hugs and the best of luck for whatever journey you decide to take next. Life can be so cruel at times but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger. 

Renae - sending good luck your way too, your lining only needs to get to 8mm and there is still time! Keep the faith that everything will work out :) 

AFM - The day has finally arrived, EMBRYO TRANSFER DAY!! I will update you this afternoon girls on how it goes and how many we've froze if any. Cross your fingers for me ladies!

xx


----------



## N8ie

tinadecember said:


> S08 and praying - Sending you both huge hugs and the best of luck for whatever journey you decide to take next. Life can be so cruel at times but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger.
> 
> Renae - sending good luck your way too, your lining only needs to get to 8mm and there is still time! Keep the faith that everything will work out :)
> 
> AFM - The day has finally arrived, EMBRYO TRANSFER DAY!! I will update you this afternoon girls on how it goes and how many we've froze if any. Cross your fingers for me ladies!
> 
> xx

All the best. And rest afterwards please.


----------



## Em260

Tina - good luck today! Fx!

Ren - you still have plenty of time for your lining to grow and it doesn't need to grow that much more. Also, you're right, we stress no matter what. When I feel myself getting really anxious and stressed, I remind myself it's probably the hormones making me feel that way. Hang in there!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ren - sending plumping thoughts your way!! 

praying - that's what I was thinking about - thousands of dollars'-worth of drugs down the tubes and it's not so easy to just say 'we will tweak the drugs next time' when the drugs EACH time are costing so much, esp paying out of pocket 100%. I hope you are able to figure things out though and have at least one more try with the RIGHT drugs. This is such a crap shoot sometimes.

tina - good luck today!! Happy Transfer Day! I hope you drink/eat something warm like soup and are able to enjoy being reunited with the embies! 

em, n8 - how are you feeling? can you believe it yet? em - did you get to schedule your beta for earlier?

afm - my suppression check was this morning and looks like we're sufficiently suppressed. Bring on the in between grossness and let's start stimming! :)


----------



## Prayingforno1

Tina-Thanks and I am keeping everything crossed for you to have a smooth transfer today!!

Wish2BMom- Yea to stimming!! GL on your cycle hun

AFM-After crying my eyes out and barely sleeping last night DH and I had a good talk and will hear what Doc has to say about what she would change in the protocol and what our next step should be. It's just so strange my e2, measurements etc were perfect but the ER a disaster. I had this full week off from work to deal with ER and ET but thinking I may go back into office later this week instead of sitting home feeling sorry for myself. It is so difficult for those not going through this type of journey to understand the emotional toll it puts on you.

For those that may have had to, how soon after a failed/ cancelled IVF cycle before you were allowed to start a new cycle?


----------



## ttcbaby117

praying - I am not sure about another IVF, but I was told I could not do a FET until I had one period. This does not include the bleed you have after the failed cycle. So my IVF was in July/August and I was told I could start prepping for my FET in my October cycle. I hope that helps. No one does understand, but we on this board get it, trust me. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know how we can help you through this.


----------



## N8ie

Wish- it all feels like a dream, I feel so blessed. I can't believe after so long it's finally happening. The symptoms I'm currently experiencing are being bloated, constipation (sorry tmi), insomnia and feeling nauseous. I don't mind feeling this way at all &#128522;

Praying- after my failed cycle we waited once cycle (excluding the one that showed I wasn't pregnant) all the best.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! 

Well it's official, I'm PUPO! 

We've transferred one blastocyst and so far there's 1 to freeze with another 2 still developing so we will know more in a couple of days. 

Feeling happy and anxious and nauseous all in one haha!! 

Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congrats, Tina!!!! now snuggle in, little embie!

n8 - I know exactly how you feel and I hope to feel it again soon. :)


----------



## N8ie

Congrats Tina

Get some rest so that that embryo sticks&#128522;

When are you going back to work? Are you planning on POAS and testing your trigger? 

All the best for your 2ww


----------



## Em260

prayingforno1 - sometimes they have meds to donate at the clinics so I would ask about that too. I think sometimes other patients bring in their unused, unopened meds and/or the meds get shipped directly to the clinic and there are extras. My first cycle I was given almost all of my Gonal-f for free because we are self pay and the nurse felt bad for me. It's worth asking about. My first two IVFs I did back to back but I don't think that is the norm. I had to have surgery so we were rushing to get them done beforehand. I think they normally recommend one month rest in between. 

Tina - congrats on being PUPO!!! And great news about your other embryos too!

Wish - Congrats on getting started!! I didn't end up going in this morning for an early beta. It was just going to be too hectic for me to try to go there before work. I took another test and it was so much darker so I feel ok waiting for Thursday.


----------



## tinadecember

N8ie said:


> Congrats Tina
> 
> Get some rest so that that embryo sticks&#128522;
> 
> When are you going back to work? Are you planning on POAS and testing your trigger?
> 
> All the best for your 2ww

Thanks n8ie! 

I plan on getting some serious rest in over the next few days. I'm not back in work until Monday. 

I've been testing my trigger out and I got a negative for the first time yesterday so it seems it's out of my system! 

My hubby is going away on a stag doo this Friday. He is best man and can't miss it really so I won't be testing until Tuesday at the earliest as that's when he gets back home. I'll be 7DP5DT by then 

Xx


----------



## Cowgirl07

I trigger tonight at 1030 and go in Thursday for retrieval at 845 we start that process. Eggs grew another mm since yesterday and lining is 14. But we are freezing due to progesterone at 3.8, my estrogen has plateaued as well. Looks like 12 or so will be big enough


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thanks Em I will check on the options available. Everyone at my clinic is so nice and trying to be encouraging given my disappointment. The theater nurse called as well as the receptionist. We go in at 9:30 tomorrow for our sit down with the doc and hopefully she's has time to review my file/protocol to determine the changes we need to make next cycle 

I really want to thank you all for being so supportive and encouraging it really means a lot especially as I only jumped into the group during stimming. I think you all have helped me keep my sanity lol.

Cowgirl- yay trigger day I know you must be excited. We literally watched the clock for 30minutes counting down the time to our trigger lol.

Tina- sending you lots of baby dust Hun fir that bfp when you test on Tuesday


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hi ladies just been catching up its so busy on here x :hugs: to all that need em so sorry for the sht ur going thru. Tina congrats on been pupo x

Has any of you used the time lapse imaging just opted in for it today and paid for it just wondered if anyone had experience of it


----------



## Renaendel

I haven't heard of that dizzy dolly what is it?

Trigger bumped till at least tomorrow. Eggie growth is slow and steady. Now it looks like retrieval on Friday.


----------



## Luciola

Very busy days for me but just want to pop up to say hi and I just had my embryo transfer, 2 blasts were put in.

A bit disappointed because they had to thaw 3 embryos, as one didn't survive the thaw! Darn, how is that possible?

Anyway, 2 hatching ones put in and 2 remaining in the freezer!


----------



## N8ie

Renaendel- crossing my thumbs for you for Friday, try not to stress.

Luciola- congrats on bring PuPo. Put your feet up and rest for a few days and all the best for the 2ww.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Ren it's once they fertilise any eggs they basically keep them under watch 24 hrs day with cameras that take images every 10 mins so they can see any changes in the embies that might normally be missed that could normally result in miscarriage or defect. Normally they only actually take them out of incubation a couple of times to check under microscope to assess quality so can miss changes and also means taking them out of their warm environment whereas with this they never have t remove them as always observing. On the stats they gave us it shows normal % for our age group is 30/40. % success rate using this takes it up to 50%. It's was quite a bit extra but I guess will feel done all I've can to try x


----------



## tinadecember

Luciola congrats on being PUPO!! Seems like we are at the exact same point in this journey together!! How are you feeling? 

Cowgirl - congrats on triggering!! 

Renae - your follies are heading in the right direction! Slow and steady wins the race my dear :) you'll get there 

AFM I'm feeling super emotional today, I've had a little cry this morning. It's a crazy situation after embryo transfer... You know there's this little bundle of cells in your uterus and its future is completely out if your control. I just want it to stick so badly 

Xx


----------



## N8ie

tinadecember said:


> Luciola congrats on being PUPO!! Seems like we are at the exact same point in this journey together!! How are you feeling?
> 
> Cowgirl - congrats on triggering!!
> 
> Renae - your follies are heading in the right direction! Slow and steady wins the race my dear :) you'll get there
> 
> AFM I'm feeling super emotional today, I've had a little cry this morning. It's a crazy situation after embryo transfer... You know there's this little bundle of cells in your uterus and its future is completely out if your control. I just want it to stick so badly
> 
> Xx

I know how you feel, this time around I had 2 days off and I rested. Avoided calls and messages from people I know can stress me, ate only 'warm' food to keep lots of blood flow to the uterus and wore socks everyday no matter the weather (I only stopped wearing them 3 days ago)

I hope your embryo sticks


----------



## rachy28

My scan today was much more promising.
We have:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
15 others between 10mm&12mm.

My lining is perfect at 14.8mm

So we've had amazing progress in the last 2 days and im now just waiting to find out if collection is friday or Monday xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

rachy - those are awesome numbers!

luciola - that's what concerns me most about going frozen (if we ever need to, we've got one on ice right now) - I think the thaw survival rate is about 93% or something, so I guess I'm not completely shocked that one out of your 5 or 6 (?) didn't make it. Hopefully all others will be fine, if you even need the others! Anyway, congrats on being PUPO!!! 

ren - I like the idea of slow and steady wins the race - quality, my dear. They are doing a good job! They are thorough, like their mama! :)

tina - I hope you are able to relax and enjoy being 'pregnant until proven otherwise'!! send some positive, snuggly vibes to the embie! :hugs: (it is really crazy, though, I agree!)

dizzy - that's really interesting, I hadn't heard of that before! let us know how it goes

praying - just an FYI on meds too, I can't remember if you're in the US or not, but I just applied for 'compassionate care' in the US. They base their rate of helping you on your income and such but even if you make a decent amount, you can still get at least 10% rebate on certain meds (like Gonal-F which is my most expensive).


----------



## Prayingforno1

Rachy-congrats you follies are growing perfectly

Wish2bmom-thanks I will look into it I am exploring all options lol 

Afm-so I just came bk from doc consult and she explained in detail everything that happened. Apparently I was a very quick responder so when I went in for scan I had 2 leading follicles of about 20/22 and the other ones around 14 so although I had an extra night of stims this was not enough time for the smaller ones to catch up and she didn't want to risk over maturation of the leading follicles. As the follies were not mature when I triggered they did not release from the walls making her able to do the ER. In addition to that I actually developed an endometrioa (spelling may be wrong) cyst which she was unable to detect until egg retrieval which she ended up draining. Active endometrioa can also effect follie growth. So next steps lol. She will definitely change the protocol as it doesn't make sense doing the same thing. So to suppress the endometriosis I must take zoladex injections for 3 months before the IVF cycle (one per month) this replaces the buserelin injections. My clinic only does IVF certain dates so based on their schedule February is the nearest month that works for us. I'll be on bcp for 3 months then go into zoladex injections with plans to have another IVF go in February.

I'm trying to look at the bright side so there is an exam i've been putting off I will start studying for as well as working to drop a few (ok more than a few lol) pounds before February. We are also in process of building our home so this also gives us time to save up for our next cycle. I will also get a credit from the clinic and the finance dept will email me with details today. They also took the unused meds I had which had expiration dates before February and will give me a credit for those as well as those I will not be using on the new protocol.

So there you have it our journey continues into 2016 :)


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys! 

Mind if I join you guys? Just started my first IVF cycle this week, first day of stims was today, (JUST gave myself the first injection!). Kinda nervous and stressed about the whole process, although super excited too obviously!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, praying - I'm glad you got such a detailed answer rather than 'welp, I dunno but let's try something different!' I'm glad you have a good plan in place and can get some other personal stuff out of the way too. And you can relax and enjoy the holidays! 

welcome, amanda! first injection felt like jumping off a cliff for me, but then realizing that there was a giant cushy pillow at the bottom b/c it turned out not to be so bad. :) I hope it was the same for you! It's exciting, huh?


----------



## Em260

Rachy28 - that is great progress and a perfect lining too, congrats!

Luciola - congrats on being PUPO!

Tina - I felt the same way after my transfer. It's so hard to just have to wait and not have any control over what happens :hugs:. I watched some comedies to make me laugh and get my mind off of things. I watched "Bridesmaids" and was dying laughing for hours. 

Praying - It sounds like you have a solid plan for moving forward. I'm so glad your clinic is going to give you a credit/refund. I've seen lots of women on here go on to have success after they had their endometriosis under control. I know how tough it is to wait, I had to take 5 months off between my 1st IVF and transfer, but it will go by so quickly with the holidays coming up and it sounds like you'll be busy with building your house and studying too. Wishing you all the success in 2016!

Amanda - welcome! 

Dizzy - I've read something about that method but I can't remember where. It sounds worth it if it improves success rates that much. 

Ren - slow and steady definitely wins the race. Good luck for Friday and enjoy your injection free day tomorrow!


----------



## crystal8

Sorry I'm still catching up on everyone's news. I just wanted to let everyone know that we had our first u/s today and we have one gestational sack, one fetal pole, and a hb of 116. :cloud9:


----------



## Prayingforno1

amanda1235- welcome and GL on stimming. 

crystal- yey!!!That must have been awesome to see. Most definitely cloud 9 day :)


----------



## Em260

crystal8 said:


> Sorry I'm still catching up on everyone's news. I just wanted to let everyone know that we had our first u/s today and we have one gestational sack, one fetal pole, and a hb of 116. :cloud9:

Congratulations!! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## N8ie

There is so much happening on this thread, hope I don't miss anyone.

Rachy- what lovely sizes. I'm so happy for you, all the bests

Praying- I love your attitude and it really seems like you have a solid plan. All the best.

Amanda- welcome, what protocol are you on?

Crystal- I'm clueless in this one so are the numbers good? How many weeks are you? I'm so excited about my u/s and scared at the same time. I pray that all is well with my baby


----------



## amanda1235

Still so early in the game, so not sure what everyone's numbers mean, but by the sounds of it things seem to be going well! Good to hear!!

wish2Bmom - man, you should have seen me all psyched up for it, got everything ready like 30 minutes in advance, called my mom I was so stressed (hubby was at work) and then when I actually did it, it was like really? that's it? I guess now I just wait to see what the side effects are......

N8le - I think it says Antagon protocol at the top of my calendar the nurse gave me. I'm on 225IU Bravelle and 75IU Menopur for the first 5 days, then I start Orgalutran on top of those for 5 days. Once my numbers are all good, my trigger is Ovidrel. ER and ET scheduled for the week of Sep. 27


----------



## ttcbaby117

Luciola said:


> Very busy days for me but just want to pop up to say hi and I just had my embryo transfer, 2 blasts were put in.
> 
> A bit disappointed because they had to thaw 3 embryos, as one didn't survive the thaw! Darn, how is that possible?
> 
> Anyway, 2 hatching ones put in and 2 remaining in the freezer!

So exciting for you! Congrats on being PUPO, I have my FET transfer scheduled for November 10th and I am so worried about losing any when they are defrosted. From what I hear is that they probably weren't viable if they don't survive, so maybe for the best. Again I am not sure about this but this is what I have read.

I see that you were on Clexane for your first IVF, do you have a blood clotting disorder? Are you on it again this time? I have been told I will have lovenax in my FET but I don't have a clotting disorder. My dr seems to think it will help as I have had 2 implantation failures with beautiful eggies.



Prayingforno1 said:


> Rachy-congrats you follies are growing perfectly
> 
> Wish2bmom-thanks I will look into it I am exploring all options lol
> 
> Afm-so I just came bk from doc consult and she explained in detail everything that happened. Apparently I was a very quick responder so when I went in for scan I had 2 leading follicles of about 20/22 and the other ones around 14 so although I had an extra night of stims this was not enough time for the smaller ones to catch up and she didn't want to risk over maturation of the leading follicles. As the follies were not mature when I triggered they did not release from the walls making her able to do the ER. In addition to that I actually developed an endometrioa (spelling may be wrong) cyst which she was unable to detect until egg retrieval which she ended up draining. Active endometrioa can also effect follie growth. So next steps lol. She will definitely change the protocol as it doesn't make sense doing the same thing. So to suppress the endometriosis I must take zoladex injections for 3 months before the IVF cycle (one per month) this replaces the buserelin injections. My clinic only does IVF certain dates so based on their schedule February is the nearest month that works for us. I'll be on bcp for 3 months then go into zoladex injections with plans to have another IVF go in February.
> 
> I'm trying to look at the bright side so there is an exam i've been putting off I will start studying for as well as working to drop a few (ok more than a few lol) pounds before February. We are also in process of building our home so this also gives us time to save up for our next cycle. I will also get a credit from the clinic and the finance dept will email me with details today. They also took the unused meds I had which had expiration dates before February and will give me a credit for those as well as those I will not be using on the new protocol.
> 
> So there you have it our journey continues into 2016 :)

I am so happy that they gave you a detailed explanation like this and that they are going to try another approach. I remember after my first IVF when it failed I was so devastated and someone on this board told me that usually the first one is so they can see how your respond etc. Everyone is different so one protocol might not work when another would be great. I think this is probably what happened with you. So February it is! Good luck with your home, exam, and your diet. I am always on a diet in between cycles b/c I put on so much during my IVF. I am trying to lose now LOL.



amanda1235 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Mind if I join you guys? Just started my first IVF cycle this week, first day of stims was today, (JUST gave myself the first injection!). Kinda nervous and stressed about the whole process, although super excited too obviously!

Welcome and good luck!



crystal8 said:


> Sorry I'm still catching up on everyone's news. I just wanted to let everyone know that we had our first u/s today and we have one gestational sack, one fetal pole, and a hb of 116. :cloud9:

That is so awesome! Congrats hun!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, crystal!!! that HB is wonderful!


----------



## Prayingforno1

ttcbaby117- yes i am always on a diet too lol but definitely since i started my buserelin injections I threw everything out the window because in my head I was thinking I'll be pregnant soon anyway lol. I will see how it goes this time around :)


----------



## Luciola

Thank you everyone, Ye I have never thought that one could not survive the thaw! I was pretty shocked when I heard that... But you are right wish, the rate is not 100% so there are some unlucky embies I guess... Unfortunately I can never do a fresh transfer due to OHSS. I am over it now and hope for the best for the two that got put into me!

Tina, totally understand you! I took 3.5 days off from work and have all kinds of thoughts. But this is not my first ivf so I think I am a bit more experienced. Enjoy PUPO because you have done your very best!!

Congrats Crystal, and thank you everyone for your kind words xxx


----------



## crystal8

tina congrats on being pupo

praying - my friend had something similar happen although she did get 6 eggs (out of 12). Given all her pretesting was good, her RE is pretty sure it was a medication issue. They triggered her pretty late which could have contributed.

luciola congrats on being pupo and people are right, the embryo probably wouldn't have survived anyway so better to find out now. I know that sounds kind of heartless, but outside of ivf we would never really know about these embryos. So we get to see all the natural attrition. Still makes it hard. :hugs: Focus on the two they put in, they sound strong!

rachy - those are excellent measurements, you should get a good bunch of mature eggs from those

hi amanda!

phew, sorry if I missed anyone this thread moves so fast!


----------



## N8ie

crystal8 said:


> tina congrats on being pupo
> 
> praying - my friend had something similar happen although she did get 6 eggs (out of 12). Given all her pretesting was good, her RE is pretty sure it was a medication issue. They triggered her pretty late which could have contributed.
> 
> luciola congrats on being pupo and people are right, the embryo probably wouldn't have survived anyway so better to find out now. I know that sounds kind of heartless, but outside of ivf we would never really know about these embryos. So we get to see all the natural attrition. Still makes it hard. :hugs: Focus on the two they put in, they sound strong!
> 
> rachy - those are excellent measurements, you should get a good bunch of mature eggs from those
> 
> hi amanda!
> 
> phew, sorry if I missed anyone this thread moves so fast!

I hear the numbers are good, congratulations. How many weeks are you on now?


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie how you feeling when your scan ? Xx


----------



## Renaendel

Hey Amanda! Updated you on the front page.

Trigger done! Can't wait for my shot free day tomorrow.


----------



## N8ie

bettybee1 said:


> N8ie how you feeling when your scan ? Xx

I'm so anxious and my scan is only on the 29th, I will be 7 weeks then.


----------



## Em260

I'm on my way to the clinic for my beta. I'm getting nice dark lines on hpts so fingers crossed for a strong number!


----------



## crystal8

N8ie, I'm 6 weeks today. Generally at this stage they want a hb over 100. At that stage things are so early so don't be alarmed if they don't see anything right away. Development happens at different stages so sometimes at 5-6 weeks you see the hb and sometimes you don't. 

Ok during the u/s it was really cool to see how the machine figures out the hb. It scans repeatedly back and forth quickly looking for movement. And then puts that together to form motion. I'm such a nerd I know. :blush:


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls hope everyone is doing well! 

Good luck to all those getting scans and BETAS 

AFM - 2DP5DT today. No symptoms as such to report apart from being highly emotional and nauseous today 

Xx


----------



## amanda1235

Em260 said:


> I'm on my way to the clinic for my beta. I'm getting nice dark lines on hpts so fingers crossed for a strong number!

Good luck Em!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## N8ie

crystal8 said:


> N8ie, I'm 6 weeks today. Generally at this stage they want a hb over 100. At that stage things are so early so don't be alarmed if they don't see anything right away. Development happens at different stages so sometimes at 5-6 weeks you see the hb and sometimes you don't.
> 
> Ok during the u/s it was really cool to see how the machine figures out the hb. It scans repeatedly back and forth quickly looking for movement. And then puts that together to form motion. I'm such a nerd I know. :blush:

Thanks for educating me.


----------



## N8ie

Em- all the best, I'm sure it's a great number

Tina- don't you have any cramps?


----------



## Renaendel

crystal8 said:


> N8ie, I'm 6 weeks today. Generally at this stage they want a hb over 100. At that stage things are so early so don't be alarmed if they don't see anything right away. Development happens at different stages so sometimes at 5-6 weeks you see the hb and sometimes you don't.
> 
> Ok during the u/s it was really cool to see how the machine figures out the hb. It scans repeatedly back and forth quickly looking for movement. And then puts that together to form motion. I'm such a nerd I know. :blush:

That is so cool!

Em, it sounds like you have a sticky one. Yay, fx for a stellar beta.

Tina, sorry you are so nauseous. Hormone changes rock me too. I have been sleeping with a bowl of dry Chex cereal next to my bed so I can eat when I get up to fight it. I hope once your body adjusts to the progesterone that you will be one of the lucky ladies that doesn't have morning sickness.

I did my hpt this morning and it looks like I did my trigger shot right. It was neat to see those two lines come up.


----------



## Wish2BMom

em - FX'ed for your beta today!! 

ren - wahoo on no shots today. FX'ed for a successful ER tomorrow!!

crystal - that is really neat to know!


----------



## Em260

Thanks, ladies! The clinic just called and my beta is 185! I don't have to go back for another beta until next Thursday and if that number looks good my ultrasound is scheduled for Sept. 29th. 

It feels weird not having to go back for a week. Last time I had a 2nd beta 48hrs after the 1st one to make sure the number doubled. The nurse said when the number is strong enough there is no reason to test again so soon. It's going to be nerve wracking though not knowing what is happening for another week.


----------



## tinadecember

N8ie - nope no cramps as such just uncomfortable 

Renae- congrats on triggering, I tested also after my trigger shot. It's amazing to see 2 lines I agree! Mine started to fade after 5-6 days past the shot 

Xx


----------



## KrissyB

I'll have to catch up with the thread later, things are crazy at work.
But I just had to pop in and say..... WE HEARD A HEARTBEAT! 
The CRL measurements are still pretty iffy because it's such a small thing to measure, but the RE guessed at about 5 mm and the HB was 115. I am just over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats Krissy!! 

congrats, Em!! Yeah, that's weird to wait a week. Any chance you could ask for that in-betweener? or I guess just keep peeing on sticks if you're nervous :)


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats krissy!!! Awesome news xx


----------



## amanda1235

congrats Krissy!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Krissy! 
Afm got 26 eggs this morning, about double what they thought. I am pretty sure the right side was harder to see because I got kicked there and the scar tissue. But we are on our way home :)


----------



## N8ie

Krissy- congratulations &#128522;&#128522;

Cowgirl- 26? Wow, well done.

Em- that's a great number&#128522;, I also go for my u/s on the 29th.


----------



## tinadecember

Wow cowgirl that's a HUGE amount of eggs!! Sending you good luck that you get a high number fertilising xx


----------



## Em260

Krissy - congrats that is such great news!!! :happydance: 

Cowgirl - 26 eggs is awesome congrats!

Wish - that's true I could go in for another beta but I'm starting to think it might be better to just hold off. Waiting is so hard though!

N8ie - how cool! The 29th will be a very exciting day for us both :)


----------



## amanda1235

Cowgirl that's awesome!

I have to say that's the part I'm most worried about.....the ER. How painful is it guys? (Be honest). I know that it's probably nothing compared to labour pains, and that all the pain and stuff will be totally worth it in the end, but I still like to be prepared before I go into these things. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, cowgirl!! That's awesome!! I assume you have to be on the lookout for OHSS?

amanda - the ER was a breeze for me. They knocked me out and a little bit later, I woke up and was free to go after an hour or so. I wasn't really sore, maybe a teeny bit. It was more the grogginess from being under. So I just napped. :) However, I have DOR so they don't retrieve anywhere near 26 eggs from me. Only 6. And I think it depends on how easy things are to get through when they get in there - if there is scarring or something isn't lined up right, they may need to try a couple of times. But overall, it was a breeze. I hope yours is too!


----------



## bettybee1

26 is a great amount !!! Well done keep an eye out for Ohss! I collected 44egg by the day after it was clear I had developed it xx


----------



## Cowgirl07

Er wasn't that terrible for me to be honest. I have some cramping but it pales in comparison to af for me. I've slept most of the day since. They have me on cabergoline as preventative for ohss, and told my husband to call my dr direct if I have any symptoms.


----------



## Em260

Amanda - ER wasn't bad for me either. I was tired from the anesthesia and a little crampy right after. By the next day I just had a little soreness and by the second day I was back to work. I agree with cowgirl, my AF cramps are a million times worse than anything I felt from the ER. You'll do fine!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Cowgirl that is awesome!

My ER wasn't bad, I had 20 eggs but I didn't get anything for OHSS and ended up getting it. I gained 10 lbs in an hour and was so uncomfortable. I had to drink 2l of Gatorade everyday and that is finally what helped. Mine resolved thankfully and ended up coming back when I got my BFP and then it disappeared, I guess b/c I had the chemical pregnancy so the symptoms stopped. 

Will you get a fertility report soon?


----------



## N8ie

Hi everyone, I'm constantly exhausted these days. I take a 5km walk every day after work and I keep my heart rate below 120 but by the time I get home I just want to fall asleep. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Cowgirl07

15 are fertilized, 5 they are waiting to see if they might get big enough. 6 were to small or didn't make it.


----------



## tinadecember

15 is still a great number to start with cowgirl! We started with 8 so you've many more than we did :) 

N8ie.. I remember from being pregnant with my daughter that the beginning part is tough on your body. All I did was sleep literally every minute that I could find 

AFM - 3DP5DT today. Had nausea yesterday which I didn't think much of but had it again for a few hours this afternoon. Also had lower cramping and a sense of fullness tonight

Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

n8 - that's so great! i know it's probably a pain but I was very suspicious when I did get my BFP that I didn't really have many more symptoms like nausea or fatigue. I think those are really good signs!

tina - i'm happy for your signs too!! 

cowgirl - more than a dozen, that's awesome!

I hope everyone has a great weekend! I start my stims tonight, so by Monday I'll have 3 under my belt. My first check is Tues am. Can't wait!


----------



## tinadecember

Yey wish2b congrats on starting stimming!!! Hope it goes well for you xx


----------



## Em260

Cowgirl - those are awesome numbers, congrats!

Ren - did you have your ER today? Hope everything went well!!

N8ie - first tri is exhausting! Hang in there! Like Wish said it's a great sign to have symptoms. 

Wish - congrats on getting started! Fx for tuesday


----------



## Renaendel

It will be a short update today. ER was today. We had 13 retrieved, my afc is 11 and my RE had set 12 as our goal. I am happy. Amanda as for how I feel after. I am pretty hugely bloated and have already put on 3lbs. The nausea is pretty horrific and if it weren't for the zofran I would have puked 6-7 times on the ride home. For the pain they gave me a Percocet in recovery. Now that I am over the initial hump though I haven't even needed Tylenol so long as I take it easy.

Give me your best wishes for a good fertilization report.


----------



## 4magpies

Had my first tracking scan yesterday. 

41 follicles most 6-8mm. Two at 11. Upped my dose from 112.5 to 137.5!


----------



## tinadecember

Renae great number of eggs!! Sorry that you've reacted to retrieval so badly though, rest up and I hope you're feeling better soon 

4magpies, wow that's a lot of follies girly! Good luck with the new dose of stims, hope it does the trick for you. 

AFM 4DP5DT today. I vaguely remember being awake in the night last night with pains in my front and back. Let's hope the LO has implanted during the night. I'm off to a family get together this afternoon so that should take my mind off symptom spotting for a while ha xx


----------



## N8ie

Cowgirl- that's a great number

Tina- will you POAS from 5dp5dt or wait for your beta?

Wish- all the best, congrats on the stimulation.

Em- it's really exhausting but at least I'm only exhausted after work.

Renaendel- well done and all the best 

4mag- that sounds great. All the best


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks ladies for all your stories on how the ER went! Much appreciated :) 

Ren, I have a feeling I'll probably be like you, but I can't take Percocet, makes me hallucinate and be SUPER nauseous. Were you under general anaesthetic? Not sure if my clinic offers that, or if it's just sedation. Good luck on having them fertilize!!!

I wish I knew what numbers all mean, but as this is my first cycle, I'm still a newbie! Everything sounds great though!! Fingers crossed and hoping that there are lots of BFP's in the next few days/weeks!!!

Tina, hope that it was indeed the little one implanting!!

AFM, I'm completed 3 days of stims, and a kinda surprised that it hasn't been worse that it has. Other the the injections being sore/stinging when it goes in, the only side effect I've had is a mild headache and my skin has broken out like crazy (joy). Have my first scan Monday, and then they will adjust my dose and start me on orgalutran. I've heard that one sucks a little more., but so be it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My main side effects from gonal f/ cetrotide were 1 headache, acne and fatigue. I had twilight sedation for my er.


----------



## rachy28

Great number Renaendel.

Good luck Tina.

Good luck ladies who are currently cycling :thumbup:

Today i had my final stim scan before collection on Tuesday morning. Ive been feeling pretty crappy since my last scan on Wednesday. Im extremely bloated, constant nausea, ovary pain and fatigue. Ive been coasting the last few days (no stims) because of a concern over ohss. So today we have:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
15 others between 12mm&14mm.

I started off with an afc of just 12!

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend x


----------



## N8ie

Rachy- those are good numbers


----------



## tinadecember

Rachy great numbers! Sending you good luck for your ER! 

N8ie, my husband is away until Tuesday so I won't be testing until at least then. So a few more days to go yet 

Xx


----------



## Renaendel

Looking great rachy!

Amanda, yes GA. I thought they were going to do twilight sedation but they decided they didn't want me trying to move. The nausea is totally gone today, it just hurts to walk. 

Fertilization report:8 of 9 mature eggs were successful. Grow eggies grow.


----------



## tinadecember

Yey renae thats excellent news!! Transfer will be here in no time! 

Xx


----------



## Em260

Tina - that sounds promising! fx those little pains were your embryo implanting!

4Magpies- sounds like you're making great progress!

rachy - wow that is a lot of follies! Hope the OHSS stays away. 

Ren - I'm glad you're feeling better. I can't take Percocet it makes me so nauseous. great fert report! Are you doing a fresh transfer or freeze all? Fx for lots of blasts!


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies &#128518; 
No fresh transfer for me because of the excessive amount of follicles and ohss risk. Id have been surprised if the embryo biopsies would have been back in time anyway. Tonight i will trigger with 10,000iu Pregnyl :happydance:


----------



## Luciola

Great fert report Ren!

I have a quick question - for ladies who are TTC with a toddler do you have the permission from RE to lift him/her during 2ww? I did take easy for the first 48 hours but after that I had to take care of him - lots of lifting and carrying him around. I am just scared that it may compromise the FET success... But impossible to not to lift him! He is only 10months old.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Em260

Hi, Luciola. I wasn't given any restrictions regarding lifting my daughter and I carried on like normal with lots of lifting, carrying, etc. She is 19months and almost 27lbs so definitely not that light. Maybe call your doctor and check but usually they will tell you if they want you to avoid heavy lifting.


----------



## tinadecember

So I caved this morning girls and tested at which point I was 5 days and 12 hours past transfer and it was a stark white BFN. :( 
I used an internet cheapie, I know I should have used a first response if I was going to test but I didn't want to waste one. 

I am trying to remain positive and tell myself that it's too early, or the test isn't sensitive enough but I feel in my heart that this hasn't worked for us.

Any advice please girls because I feel so low right now 

xx


----------



## Em260

Tina - It's still very early! Some embryos take longer to implant and then once implanted it takes several days for hcg to be high enough to be detected by hpts. Here is a good explanation from my clinic:

Day 1: The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell.
Day 2: The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Day 3: The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Day 4: Implantation continues
Day 5: Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Day 6: Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Days 7 + 8: Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Day 9: Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

Also, you should use First Response if you're going to test this early. Those internet cheapies didn't give me a positive until 7 or 8dp5dt with my DD so I didn't even bother using them this time. Hang in there!


----------



## N8ie

Tina- it's way too early and Internet cheapies we not sensitive. Don't stress yourself 

Afm- I have been exhausted for the past few days and sleeping a lot, eating a lot and have a pain in my pubic bone( I hear it's normal)


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks girls I hope you are right because we only have 1 frostie and I kind of feel like we've hit a brick wall! 

xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

tina - hang in there, I'd agree with the girls. don't believe everything you see on the internet (cheapies) :haha:

cowgirl - great scan numbers!

rachy - you too, holy cow!

ren - awesome fert report!! anymore news since Sat? transfer date or are you freezing first?

afm - nothing exciting here yet. Day 4 of stims, tonight, then my first scan tomorrow. I've just been having slight headaches and some fatigue, but hanging in there. I don't remember the headaches last time.


----------



## KrissyB

Renae - AWESOME news on the fertility report :happydance: grow embies grow!

Luciola - I asked my nurse about it and she said "Sure as long as you're not lifting anything too heavy"... when I told her the weight of my daughter she did pause for a second and then said "As long as it's something you're body is used to doing. My daughter just turned three is and probably over 30 lbs. The first transfer I had I didn't lift her for 24 hrs and that ended in a CP. The second transfer I picked her up that night (and occassionally throughout the TWW) and so far that little bean has been doing just fine :) 

Tina - 5 days is DEFINITELY still early. Hang in there and try again in few more days.


----------



## tinadecember

Bit of a change in direction here girls but I've just been to the loo and I'm having brown spotting. 

Could this be what I think it is? A tiny bit of hope has just come back 

Sorry for the TMI girls but if I can't share it with you who can I share it with haha! 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/6CD43F36-E8C0-477F-918B-3E59D737BFB9_zpsyldsgssr.jpg


----------



## KrissyB

Tina - that definitely looks like it could be implantation spotting to me. Brown is old blood so that's good :) FXed for you


----------



## Renaendel

That looks like hope to me too Tina!

Waiting on my AM phone call to tell us our egg status and if we are transferring today.


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks girls, crossing my fingers tightly. No more testing for me for a few days 

Renae eeeek fingers crossed! You could be PUPO today! 

Xx


----------



## amanda1235

Good luck Tina!!!

Just had my first scan today, day 6 of stims. Lots of follies between 8 and 12mm one already at 14mm. Next scan in 2 days


----------



## Wish2BMom

tina - that looks like the right stuff! 

ren - EEEE!!! I hope you're PUPO in a bit!

amanda - great numbers!! our schedules are only 2 days apart :)


----------



## Em260

tina - definitely looks like could be implantation bleeding!

Ren - how exciting! Keep us updated!

Amanda - looks like things are progressing well. Won't be long now! 

Wish - I had some dull headaches too. Hopefully it will get better as your body adjusts to being on the meds. Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## amanda1235

Wish - yup! Guess so :) what meds are you on? I have had headaches (mild) pretty much every evening. Also, been super exhausted about mid day for a couple hours, then ready for bed super early at night. 

Ren - any news yet?


----------



## N8ie

Tina- that looks like implantation blood, all the best to you.


----------



## 4magpies

Had my second scan today. Only 3/4 of my 41 have grown as they should. Others haven't moved. They've upped my dose again. Not feeling hopeful now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda1235 said:


> Wish - yup! Guess so :) what meds are you on? I have had headaches (mild) pretty much every evening. Also, been super exhausted about mid day for a couple hours, then ready for bed super early at night.
> 
> Ren - any news yet?

that's exactly how I've been feeling. I'm on 150 UI of menopur and 450 Gonal-F. I'm pretty sleepy now.... :) :sleep:
I actually had a 1/2 cup of coffee on Saturday and it made the headache worse! I took ibuprofin, I couldn't take it. I hope that didn't botch anything up. It was only the day after my first stim, so I hope it didn't disrupt anything.
First scan in the am! I'm not expecting anything terribly remarkable...being all DOR and stuff. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

4magpies - hang in there! hopefully the upped dosage will kick those follicles into shape!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Gonal f made me very tired! Especially when the dosage got upped. Pepsi, Tylenol and a nap was my re recommendation when I had a bad headache. 
Embryo update on day 4. 10 are grade ones and 2 are grade 2. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha thanks, cowgirl! That's a good recipe! :)

those are awesome numbers!!! going in tomorrow for the transfer? or are you freezing, I can't remember?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Freezing, I had an early rise in progesterone. My dr told me I would likely end in freeze all since the beginning, my body likes to try to ovulate early. :)


----------



## Renaendel

We just came home from the clinic. It is over two hours away. Our call this morning stated they had lost 3 of the 8 left

Remaining were 
2-8 cell
2-7 cell
1-6 cell

Since we had two clear leaders that could potentially arrest she wanted me in today at noon to transfer. I AM PUPO with two!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Em260

Ren - congratulations on being PUPO!!


----------



## Luciola

Beautiful beautiful embbies Ren!

Thank you Em and Krissy! My son is just over 23lbs so way over the 10lbs limit. The problem is that I have to carry him on a bus ride (2 hours a day in total) to work and to his day care, I usually use a baby carrier and front carry him but he starts to bounce a lot recently. I also have my work suitcase which weighs quite a bit too. My husband helps me during a few times during the 2ww which is great. To be honest, I have 2 minds - I feel guilty not carrying him and carrying him! My RE didn't say anything on this but I may ask him tomorrow.

By the way Tomorrow is my BETA DAY! We live in Asia so we are 12hours in advance. It will be 8dp5dt.

I just can't sleep well these two days!!


----------



## N8ie

Renaendel- congrats on being Pupo, will you be testing your trigger out?

Magz- there's no reason to lose hope, remember it only takes one. All the best.

Wish and Cowgirl- gonal f also made me super tired.

Luciola- all the best for the beta. Sending sticky vibes to all the ladies.

Afm- I went for my daily walk and ate a 'medium dinner' I got woken up by being hungry, I'm constantly exhausted (despite getting enough sleep) and hungry &#128584;.


----------



## tinadecember

Renae congrats on being PUPO!! Those embies look great, here's hoping one of them or even both latch on :) How do you feel? I felt a little overwhelmed and teary for a few days afterwards. 

AFM - I had a look last night at when my period is supposed to arrive after IVF and it says 14 days after egg collection. Today is day 12 so I am just hoping and praying that the spotting isn't my period trying to arrive but the suppositories are making it difficult for it. 
I am not getting my hopes up though because I've been in this situation so many times before only for her to show up last minute and crush my dreams so we will see what the coming days bring.

I had some pretty intense back cramping during the night and although I am still spotting brown it isn't anywhere near the amount I had yesterday morning and no red, which is great.

Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Em260

Luciola - good luck for your beta today! Well check with your doctor but I think if you're used to carrying him that much it shouldn't be a problem. My dd is at an age where she sometimes wants to be carried around all day and I did so during the tww and still got a bfp.

4magpies - it's still very early you have lots of time for growth. 3/4 of 41 is still plenty of follies. You definitely don't want all 41 follies to develop as it will likely lead to ohss and reduced quality of your eggs. 

Tina -fx that AF stays away. I felt something like that right around when my AF should have started. Are you going to test anymore? When is your beta?


----------



## tinadecember

Luciola good luck with the BETA!! Can't wait to find out if it has worked for you

Em - believe it or not, we don't get a BETA here in the UK. Well we don't at the hospital that I am at anyway. I was just told to test on the 26th and let them know the outcome. If negative then they will schedule a follow up appointment. 

I think everything is a lot more detailed in the US, I wish it was the same here

xx


----------



## N8ie

Tina- hoping and crossing fingers that AF stays away


----------



## Luciola

Tina I have been thinking of you! We both need some luck and strength right now.

I have never got af while on progrsterone pessaries.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I never got af on progesterone either! It would always be a few days after stopping.


----------



## Luciola

Humm I am having a heavy /sore lower ab... Not sure if it is af or just stress kicking in...


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, luciola!!

tina - I hope it's just the LO(s) nestling in! I remember feeling like AF was knocking on the door but my Crinone wouldn't let it happen, and it really just meant a bfp! 

ren - PUPOOOOOOOO!!! Congrats!!! snuggle in little ones!

afm - scan this morning showed only 2 follies, but we're still early in the stimming stage. She wasn't concerned. I'll probably go back in 3 days.


----------



## rachy28

Congrats on being pupo Renaendel, keeping everything crossed for you &#128521;

I had egg collection today. We got 17 eggs! Now i just need a good fertilisation report and lots to grow to day 5 for pgd testing xx


----------



## Christie2011

I haven't posted in a while, but I wanted to give my experience with spotting. I had very slight implantation spotting with my first successful IVF. This time I didn't have any implantation spotting, or at least not right away. I did get some red bleeding at 6 weeks. It was only over night and then went away. I think the endometrin suppositories may have irritated something. I mentioned it to my MW yesterday, since it was the first time I saw her and she had asked about any bleeding. She didn't say anything about it, just nodded like that's normal. She did later tell me to call if I had bleeding with cramping.

I have been super tired through all of this. I can finally stop all meds on 9/30, I can't wait! Only 3 more injection days between now and then. I've got this weird case of nausea and uber hungerness going on. I can eat a meal every hour. I did get a script for diclegis which helps a bit. Both twins seem to still be doing well.

Congrats on the PUPOs and those who have recently gotten their BFP!


----------



## Em260

Tina - I think fewer betas or no betas is better. Honestly they just lead to more stress if the numbers aren't perfect. Good luck for the 26th!

Rachy - that is a lot of eggs congrats! Fx for lots of blasts!

Christie - good to hear from you! Congrats on getting to stop meds soon! I can't wait to get to that point!


----------



## Luciola

Ladies I am sitting here in my office working AND WAITING for my beta. I just went to the bathroom and I realize that I am having a bit of brown spotting!
I think I am passing out! Though waiting game...


----------



## tinadecember

Luciola, I'm sorry to hear that you're spotting too :( I hope it is good news from your beta. Sending you all the luck in the world my dear.

Rachy, great number of eggs retrieved! You should feel so proud right now, here's to a smooth transfer process!

Not good news from me this morning girls... I took a first response last night at 7DPT and it was stark white negative. I am still spotting, this will be the 3rd day now and although it is still brown I know in my heart that it's my period trying to arrive. 
I have no other symptoms, apart from sore boobs but I think that's because of the progesterone. I've been pregnant twice before so I know how my body feels when it is and I don't feel that way at all. 
I just feel heartbroken, I can't even begin to describe it. Why hasn't this worked? There was no reason for it not to. The embryo was good quality, I'm young, I've been pregnant before.. I can't get my head around it. 

We've decided to give it until Saturday and if I still haven't got a positive then I am going to stop the suppositories and allow my period to arrive. 

We've only got 1 frozen embryo and to be honest I think I need a couple of months break before we even think about transferring it. I need to give my body and mind time to heal. 

I need the biggest hug right now

xx


----------



## c beary83

I'm so sorry Tina. Hopefully it's still too early for you. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Am sorry Tina! 

With my 1&2 ivfs I started bleeding at 9dp ec bit times regardless to the fact I was on progesterone ! 


So with my 3rd cucle doctor put me on double progestone and estrogen and it worked !!!


----------



## Em260

Tina - I hope it's just still too early for you. You could have a late implanter. Fx for you. 

Luciola - sorry to hear about the spotting. All of the waiting on this journey is so hard. Hope your beta comes back with a strong number!


----------



## N8ie

Luciola- I'm hoping it's just implantation bleeding and that your beta will give a great number.

Tina- I'm so sorry my dear, I know how devastating it is when this doesn't work but I'm praying and hoping that the test was not very sensitive and that your are pregnant.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ditto what the girls are saying, Tina - I've been thinking about this cycle not working and really - why?? if you do everything right, it SHOULD work. I hate that there is still a tiny bit of luck that has to go along with it, or at least other things that are immeasurable. I'm so sorry - I really hope it's just too early. 

luciola - same - I hope you're doing ok and the spotting stopped. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Luciola

Tina, I am so sorry that you are feeling down and you are not getting positive yet. I know how it hurts. It is such an emotional (awful) journey sometimes my heart still aches because we had to go through it. It is not fair. Sending you lot of hugs dear!

Afm, my beta came back at 231!! That should be a good number for 8dp5dt, shouldn't it?

I could be happier - but when the nurse called me and announced the result, I was very excited, for 5 seconds, before I calmed down and told her that I was spotting. She said that I needed to rest more and slow down. I went back to my office for a while, decided to take the rest of the day off. 

The number is good, but I am not reassured, I feel like I am in the beta hell now. I go in again this Friday to get a 2nd blood test.

Oh and, they did increase my cyclogest pessaries dose to 4x400mg a day, and I also had a PIO shot today. I hope I am covered in terms of progesterone, at least.


----------



## Wish2BMom

luciola - that's a GREAT number for 8dpt!!! I can't remember if you transferred 2 or not but I bet both implanted! My first cycle, my first beta was 221 or so and it turned out that both implanted (though one was just a gestational sac and didn't develop). I'd say you're looking good - just relaaaaaaaaaxxxx :)


----------



## Em260

Luciola - that is a very strong number, congratulations! Take it easy and rest up!


----------



## Renaendel

Tina, sending you the biggest virtual hug I can! There is no reason sometimes why it doesn't work out. And that sucks. :hugs:

Luciola, that is an AMAZING beta.


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations luciola!

15 of our 17 eggs were suitable for icsi & 11 fertilised normally. Im happy with that!

My ohss is getting worse, I cant keep much down so im struggling to keep my fluids up. The clinic are keeping an eye on me and ive a monitoring scan & bloods on friday & Sunday x


----------



## N8ie

Luciola congrats and that's a great number, wow.

Rachy- that's a great number. All the best. Do you know if you will be doing a fresh transfer or a frozen one? 

I drank a lot of prune juice and electrolytes when I had OHSS and also at McD fries, that helped for me. All the best


----------



## rachy28

Frozen N8ie, they told me at my last stim scan a fresh transfer wasn't an option with 36 follicles. Im ok with that because I feel pretty shitty tbh.
I cant have too many stimulating drinks, they aggravate my arrhythmias so im trying flavoured water but ive had mcd's 3 days running &#128077; x


----------



## amanda1235

Tina - Sending you the biggest hug hun!!!

Luciola - That's amazing! Congrats!

Rachy - Sorry to hear you're feeling so shitty.....hopefully it clears up quickly!

AFM, I just came back from my second scan. Lots of follicles on my right side, some over 20mm, but lots of other good ones. (I THINK there might be 21? I forgot to ask for the report) Not nearly as many on the left side, but she thinks there are still a couple good ones there too. EC is now scheduled for Friday, as well as hubby's TESA. Trigger tonight! 
This is all starting to seem really real now! So nervous for Friday though.....my clinic doesn't offer general anaesthetic, so only sedation for me....hopefully that's enough


----------



## N8ie

Rachy- all the best and hope the OHSS clears soon. Did they say when you are having the transfer?

Amanda- all the best for Friday, don't be scared you should be fine. Make sure you have booked yourself for a few days afterwards. All the best


----------



## Cowgirl07

We have four frosties now. 
My dr pushes Gatorade and pedialyte for ohss


----------



## Christie2011

Coconut water was suggested for me, as well as Gatorade.


----------



## Renaendel

I used gf beef jerky and a pedialyte knockoff brand called mom2mom sold at Safeway. It didn't have lactose or sucrolose. The one day I forgot it my tummy blew back up again.

Grats on scheduled retrieval Amanda!


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats on egg retrieval amanda!

Luciola, great numbers my dear! I'm so happy that it has worked out for you :D :D 

AFM - 8 days and 12 hours past transfer. STILL spotting. It's still brown but still obviously there. 
I made the decision this morning to take one final test and if it's negative then I am going to stop the pessaries because it's just becoming torture. It's unfair to carry on with the medication if I am sure that I'm not pregnant. 
So before leaving for work this morning I took one final first response and was fully expecting it to be stark white again so left it on the side and went to get ready for work. Popped back in 2 minutes later and upon inspecting the test I was sure I could see the faintest of faint super squinter lines. 
I went into the bedroom to get my hubbys opinion but didn't mention that I could see a line. I said "Babe do you agree that this test is negative? and if so are we agreed that I can stop the pessaries now?" I turned to walk away and he said "Wait, don't you see that? It's so faint but there's something there" 

Now I'm sure you would all agree ladies, we inspect tests so thoroughly so for a man to pick up on a line, that's a great thing! 

Won't test again now until Saturday which is my official test day but I'm not expecting great things either way. I've been spotting for 3 days and I have no symptoms so I am expecting the worst. 

xx


----------



## N8ie

tinadecember said:


> Congrats on egg retrieval amanda!
> 
> Luciola, great numbers my dear! I'm so happy that it has worked out for you :D :D
> 
> AFM - 8 days and 12 hours past transfer. STILL spotting. It's still brown but still obviously there.
> I made the decision this morning to take one final test and if it's negative then I am going to stop the pessaries because it's just becoming torture. It's unfair to carry on with the medication if I am sure that I'm not pregnant.
> So before leaving for work this morning I took one final first response and was fully expecting it to be stark white again so left it on the side and went to get ready for work. Popped back in 2 minutes later and upon inspecting the test I was sure I could see the faintest of faint super squinter lines.
> I went into the bedroom to get my hubbys opinion but didn't mention that I could see a line. I said "Babe do you agree that this test is negative? and if so are we agreed that I can stop the pessaries now?" I turned to walk away and he said "Wait, don't you see that? It's so faint but there's something there"
> 
> Now I'm sure you would all agree ladies, we inspect tests so thoroughly so for a man to pick up on a line, that's a great thing!
> 
> Won't test again now until Saturday which is my official test day but I'm not expecting great things either way. I've been spotting for 3 days and I have no symptoms so I am expecting the worst.
> 
> xx

Yay, that's good news. Can you load a pic if it's possible. Other ladies in another thread said the pessaries can also cause irritation and bleeding sometimes so that's possible too. Try not to stress and continue with the progesterone.

Keep us informed


----------



## Luciola

tinadecember said:


> Congrats on egg retrieval amanda!
> 
> Luciola, great numbers my dear! I'm so happy that it has worked out for you :D :D
> 
> AFM - 8 days and 12 hours past transfer. STILL spotting. It's still brown but still obviously there.
> I made the decision this morning to take one final test and if it's negative then I am going to stop the pessaries because it's just becoming torture. It's unfair to carry on with the medication if I am sure that I'm not pregnant.
> So before leaving for work this morning I took one final first response and was fully expecting it to be stark white again so left it on the side and went to get ready for work. Popped back in 2 minutes later and upon inspecting the test I was sure I could see the faintest of faint super squinter lines.
> I went into the bedroom to get my hubbys opinion but didn't mention that I could see a line. I said "Babe do you agree that this test is negative? and if so are we agreed that I can stop the pessaries now?" I turned to walk away and he said "Wait, don't you see that? It's so faint but there's something there"
> 
> Now I'm sure you would all agree ladies, we inspect tests so thoroughly so for a man to pick up on a line, that's a great thing!
> 
> Won't test again now until Saturday which is my official test day but I'm not expecting great things either way. I've been spotting for 3 days and I have no symptoms so I am expecting the worst.
> 
> xx

I am really hopeful for you!! Hang in there and don't stop pesseries yet!!
I am also symptom free ...


----------



## Em260

Tina - this is fantastic news!!! A line is a line yay! You probably just have a late implanter. See we all want everything to follow these perfect little schedules and numbers but biology is not like that. Definitely continue your meds and fx that line keeps getting darker! It's really early for symptoms. Mine still come and go.


----------



## Renaendel

exciting Tina. I agree, no stopping pessaries. Fx your hcg doubles.


----------



## Em260

2nd beta today came in at 3367 :happydance: I'm 16dp5dt. My first ultrasound is scheduled for next Tuesday the 29th. I'll only be 5 weeks 5 days at that point so fx we see a heartbeat.


----------



## Christie2011

Em260 said:


> 2nd beta today came in at 3367 :happydance: I'm 16dp5dt. My first ultrasound is scheduled for next Tuesday the 29th. I'll only be 5 weeks 5 days at that point so fx we see a heartbeat.

Em, how many did you transfer? With my twins I was 4639 16dp5dt with my singleton pregnancy I was only 1996 14dp5dt ( I didn't have one at 16dp5dt).


----------



## N8ie

Wow Em- are you having twins. That's a great number.


----------



## Em260

We only transferred one so unless the embryo split into identical twins...yikes! My betas with my daughter were similar, actually even a little higher. I think it was around 3500 at 16dp5dt.


----------



## N8ie

Em- why was the second beta so late? Mine was 2 days apart. 

Anyway that's a great number


----------



## Em260

N8ie said:


> Em- why was the second beta so late? Mine was 2 days apart.
> 
> Anyway that's a great number

If the first number is high enough my clinic doesn't do another beta for one week. If it's not high enough they bring you back in two days and then do a third one a week later.


----------



## Wish2BMom

em - awesome beta!!!! woohooo!!

tina - hooray for a faint little line!!!!! 

amanda - ok, I don't think we're 2 days apart anymore! hahaha - good luck with the ER tomorrow, you'll do great! 

hello to all! I hope everyone is doing well!

afm - day 7 stims tonight, another u/s tomorrow morning. Hopefully will see more than 2 follies and some solid growth. My schedule for injections was a little messed up last night b/c I was at a concert, but hopefully that didn't impact anything. They had told me that they prefer me to inject at the same time each night but it's ok if one night I can't, so I did them at midnight last night. I'll be on time or early for the rest of the schedule. I am feeling a little plumper down there. :)


----------



## Luciola

My second beta 10dp5dt (2 days after the first one, about 47.5hours later) came back 481. A doubling time of about 44.8 hours.

It is a bit slower than with my son (39h then, I recall) but I will take it, lol - slightly more relaxed now.

Although I have some small cramps here and there and my spotting is still on and off... 

My next appointment is 3 weeks away!


----------



## N8ie

Luciola that is great news. Now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## Em260

Wish - good luck at your scan today! Fx for lots of growth!

Amanda - good luck for your retrieval today!

Luciola - that is a strong second beta, congrats!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

luciola - that's wonderful!!

ugh - I'm very frustrated. 2nd scan this morning and we showed zero growth from Tuesday's. Still only 2 follicles and my lining is still thin (though I was still spotting a bit yesterday) at 3.something. Last cycle I only stimmed for 10 days and last night's was day 7. I can't see my growth happening in these last 3 days, so I guess this is just a different cycle altogether. And now I may also have to purchase more of these expensive drugs to keep going, which is stressing me out. I don't understand it - can a blip in my injection schedule cause this much damage or is it really just my body reacting differently this time? is it b/c I am still exercising and maybe I shouldn't be? food intake that I should change up? I really feel like this is 'user error' somehow b/c it just doesn't make sense to me at all...


----------



## Cowgirl07

One time off will not effect grow that much. My dr said at the same time everyday but a few times I had to do it in the clinic because my appt ran into injection time. I know some people have to change protocols the second time.


----------



## Renaendel

Wish, sorry the scan didn't go as hoped. It certainly sounds like a change in med strength or protocol is in your future. One day won't change things that much.

Amanda, I hope your retrieval goes well and you can rest up nicely after. Don't feel like you have to push yourself too hard.

Luciola, Grats on your second strong beta.

Em, your little ones are strong little hcg producers aren't they.

Afm, not much 4dp3dt, so about 9dpo and 11 days post trigger. I think today it is finally gone, on maybe tomorrow it will be. Waiting for my IC to process. The last two days the progesterone has been giving me little bouts of queasiness. So glad we have a sodastream for seltzer.


----------



## Em260

Wish - I don't think it's user error. One day shouldn't have mattered. I was given a few hour window for my injections. Exercise shouldn't matter either except my dr said no exercise other than walking because of the risk of ovarian torsion. Hopefully a change in your meds will help. One of my cycles I did have to stim a lot longer. I think it was 12 days instead of 10. 

Ren - hope those lines darken! Fx for you!! When is your beta?


----------



## N8ie

Wish- I'm so sorry, let's hope thinks get better at your next scan.

Renaendel when is your beta?


----------



## Renaendel

October 2nd. Next Saturday. If I test positive though I'll ask to go in early given my extopic history.


----------



## rachy28

Wish, I had very slow response then all of a sudden, my 9 visible follicles turned into 27 within the space of 3 days then 36 two days later! Things can change pretty quickly. Ive gone from worrying about not having any eggs to having moderate ohss & having to use clexane injections. Just to put this into perspective, it wasn't until my day 12 stim scan that we saw something happening &#128521; x


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks all - I hope that's the case here. I'm not sure why I assumed this cycle would be a mirror image of the last one. I'm anxiously awaiting the call from the nurse to see what's up and get next steps.


----------



## Christie2011

Wish2BMom said:


> luciola - that's wonderful!!
> 
> ugh - I'm very frustrated. 2nd scan this morning and we showed zero growth from Tuesday's. Still only 2 follicles and my lining is still thin (though I was still spotting a bit yesterday) at 3.something. Last cycle I only stimmed for 10 days and last night's was day 7. I can't see my growth happening in these last 3 days, so I guess this is just a different cycle altogether. And now I may also have to purchase more of these expensive drugs to keep going, which is stressing me out. I don't understand it - can a blip in my injection schedule cause this much damage or is it really just my body reacting differently this time? is it b/c I am still exercising and maybe I shouldn't be? food intake that I should change up? I really feel like this is 'user error' somehow b/c it just doesn't make sense to me at all...

When I was stimming I had a bit of a stall between CD 7 and 9, but then between CD10 and 12 I had the growth that was needed. You can check out my numbers here they didn't start measuring any follies until CD11.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey everyone! Had er today, home now with a heating pad, with a fair amount of pain. (He had to go through my uterus to get to my left side, ouch!!!) 
13 eggs retrieved, doesn't seem like a lot to me, but hopefully it's enough!!! Hoping they fertilize!!!


----------



## N8ie

Amanda- it is a lot, get some rest. They were only able to retrieve 9 eggs from me and here I am 6 weeks 3 days pregnant. Remember it only takes one. 

All the best


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks! I hear so many stories about girls getting over 20, so was a little concerned. 
Can't wait to find out how many fertilized! I think because it's the weekend we'll only find out Monday


----------



## N8ie

amanda1235 said:


> Thanks! I hear so many stories about girls getting over 20, so was a little concerned.
> Can't wait to find out how many fertilized! I think because it's the weekend we'll only find out Monday

Remember it's quality over quantity. All the best and keep us updated.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Wow! Going to take me some time to get caught up here! My exhaustion and ms has been really bad lately and it's knocking me down! Not that I'm complaining. We got to see the bean last monday at my 7 week checkup and heard the beautiful heartbeat. I'm 8 weeks today so I'm hoping after the first tri passes, my symptoms will lesson a bit :wacko:.

Congrats to all the ladies who are PUPO and good luck to all the upcoming transfers and betas!! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Got the call from the office yesterday and we're sticking with the same dosage for now. I hope this takes soon BC I can't really afford anymore refills!! Ugh the stress!


----------



## N8ie

1baby- 8 weeks already? Wow, I'm going on 7 weeks next week Wednesday, Tuesday I'm going for my first u/s I'm excited and nervous. 

Wish- that sounds like good news, hoping for the best for you. And try not to stress.


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Ladies..
Hope it's ok I join this group! I am a mom of a 20 month old son from a FET. We are trying for number two with our last frozen blast. I started Estrace 3xday on Friday (CD1) and last night i woke up puking through the night! Is this normal? I don't remember what I did my last cycle and I could have sworn I put the pills vaginally. Any advice would help! Thanks!


----------



## amanda1235

Hi baby! I'm on estrace now after my ER, and take it orally. Haven't noticed any side effects yet! Hope you feel better, and good luck!

Wish - I hear ya on the expensive aspect, hope it takes soon! 

N8ie - good luck on the u/s! So exciting!!

Tina - any news????

AFM - I'm kinda losing my mind waiting for the call tomorrow on how many eggs were mature, how many embies they got, whether hubby's 1 sperm was good enough.....I know I need to relax, because it's out of my control, but I can't help but worry that maybe none of them will make it. I know most clinics call you the next day, but for some reason, maybe because it's the weekend, my clinic won't call until Monday morning, which will already be at the 3 day stage. Not sure how much sleep I'll be getting tonight! Eeeeee!!!


----------



## N8ie

Baby- hi, maybe you should ask the clinic if that's a side effect. All the best.

Amanda- thanks I'm both excited and nervous. As for you stressing, really try not to. For now it's out of your hands. From my 9 retrieved 5 didn't make it to day 5 and from the 4, 2 were transferred, 1 was frozen and the other one discarded (it was not good quality according to the doctor) so don't worry. It only takes one


----------



## Em260

Wish - fx you see lots of growth soon and don't have to do any more refills. 

BabyD - :hi: So exciting to see you back on here! I'm sorry you're not feeling well. What dosage of Estrace are you starting out on? I was put on 1mg twice daily orally and then worked my way up to 3mg twice daily. It definitely makes me a little nauseous so I try to take it on a full stomach. 

Amanda - every step of this journey is so fraught with emotion. I'm sorry you have to wait all weekend to hear your fert report. These docs should understand how hard it is to wait and call us on the weekend!!


----------



## amanda1235

Just got the call! Transfer today, one excellent quality embryo. 4 more that are medium, they are going to wait to day 5 to see if they reach blast stage then freeze them. So excited! I can't believe I'm at this stage!


----------



## Renaendel

Good luck today!


----------



## Wish2BMom

who has stuff going on today? I can't remember!

baby - I hope you're feeling better, that's just no good!

amanda - that's wonderful! you'll be PUPO in no time!

n8 - when is your scan? good luck! I hope it's a perfect little bean.

tina - how are you doing?

ren - how are you feeling? what day post transfer are you now?

afm - I went in for my scan yesterday and, literally, she had trouble finding my ovaries, let alone follies! ugh!!! She had me pressing down on my sides and stuff. So aggravating. But when I got the call later in the afternoon, they said there were a couple on each side and one was now measuring 10.2. My lining was up from 3.2 to 6.4, so we're on the rise. Just a 'slow burn' as he put it. I go in again tomorrow morning. 
I did have to order more Menopur and I'll prob have to order more Gonal-F before this week is over. Kill me now. DH is NOT psyched that we have these additional expenses - we just paid for a new deck and our property taxes are coming up in Dec. He doesn't feel great when the savings gets so low, understandably. But I'm not going to just give up mid-cycle.


----------



## Em260

Good luck Amanda!!


----------



## Renaendel

Hey guys, sorry have been quiet, just keeping the front page updated. I am at 7dp3dt. I have been testing out my trigger and it is still here! The sticks are not getting darker. I understand it is "still early" but I am required by my doc to test early because of my multiple ectopic history. Feeling out, like every single woman does without a bfp on day 10. 

Logically I know I shouldn't feel this way because my ectopics didn't show until 12-13dpo, but I had some small hope that I could have a regular pregnancy that showed up a day or two earlier than that. It would have given me the strength to believe for once that the eggs stayed or made it to the right place. Now even with a bfp I won't have that small piece of mind. :cry: I want to have a pitty party and for once just have something medical work out in my favor. If you look at my signature, it has been one hell of a ride.


----------



## Christie2011

Maybe your trigger isn't there but between the trigger fading and your LO implanting it hadn't disappeared completely and now it's your LO providing the hcg to the test. I got my BFP 4dpt, but it didn't start getting darker until a few days later.

Are you lines still getting lighter? Have they stablized in intensity? Or possibly getting darker?


----------



## N8ie

Amanda- yay and congrats on being PUPO (I'm assuming they have transferred the one excellent embryo). Try to take it easy for the next couple of days. All the best and hope that embie sticks.

Wish- sorry about the extra expenses, this process is costly both emotionally and financially but it's all for a good cause. At least there is progress. Thanks for the well wishes for my scan is tomorrow.

Renaendel- you have been through so much, I pray that this is your successful cycle and you get your BFP. 

Em- all best for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Cowgirl07

First scan for fet tomorrow, and bloodwork to make sure my levels are were they should be.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ren - try to keep a PMA, I know it's hard. I hope you have a little surprise in your future and that it sticks! You have been through so much, you could use a little gold at the end of the rainbow. FX'ed for you! when is your beta?

good luck tomorrow, cowgirl!


----------



## Renaendel

Beta is on the second. Top is 9dpo(11dpt) and bottom is 10dpo(12dpt). Hubs helped cheer me up. Reminded me that I am not normally this moody at all, which gave me some hope. It is funny because without this darn trigger I would be so happy to see these lines, but now I am doubting if they are real.

Christie, over the last four days the lines gave been getting darker and lighter and darker. The last two days they have stabilized. I thought it was lighter, but I was comparing a wet and dry test.

Spoiler
https://s17.postimg.org/7hu8dl35b/image.jpg


----------



## Em260

Wish - It sounds like things are moving now! So much growth happens toward the end too so I bet you will have a bunch more follies pop up. Ugh sorry about the refills. We're completely self pay too and it's just so disheartening to see those meds prices. 

N8ie - thank you! Good luck for your scan tomorrow too. Fx for both of us. What time is your scan? 

Ren - I think it's a good sign that the line is the same from yesterday not getting lighter. I agree with Wish, it could be that your trigger is on it's way out and your hcg is rising from a bfp so you're at a plateau. I never had much luck with those IC tests. You should break out the big guns and use a FRER. Also, keep in mind that you're only 10dpo so I guess the equivalent of 5dp5dt. It's very early!! My lines were so light at that point, even on a FRER. 

Cowgirl - good luck tomorrow!

Afm - first u/s tomorrow. I can go in anytime between 7-9am so I'm going to try to get there right at 7am. I'm excited but also nervous that I might hear bad news. I keep having a nightmare that I go there and my doctor tells me there is nothing in my uterus and I imagined this whole thing :wacko:. Ugh this whole process is so nerve wracking!


----------



## N8ie

Cowgirl- all the best for tomorrow 

Em- I go early in the morning. Praying that our babies are in the uterus and healthy. Last week I asked DH to buy me a digital so I could test again if I'm really pregnant &#128584;, it still feels like a dream


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok so I haven't used those types of tests before, only FRER and a CB digi - am I looking at the big thick obvious line or the lighter ones to the left? They do look the same but I'm going to continue thinking that while one hormone is leaving the building, the other is entering. 

em - thank you for your thoughts. I really do hope things start plumping now. My crazy schedule from last week is done and I'm going to eat/drink as healthily as I can! I'm stuck on whether I should avoid my workouts for another week or just keep them up. Good luck at your scan tomorrow - things will be great!! But i couldn't agree more - every single minute of this process is nerve-wracking. 

I was sitting in the waiting room yesterday, waiting for my scan, and I didn't have a seat, that's how full they were. I was just thinking of how crazy of a business this is, how many people are impacted in one way or another by infertility and how we all just want to have our babies. Every woman coming out of her u/s was either getting good news or bad news and slipping out as quickly as possible. Oy - such a bond we all have.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hi ladies hope you are all well xxx finally got going and did my 1st down reg jab tonight just wondered how long does your skin stay a bit sore n raised for ? Found it really easy to do tbh think dh thinks I'm slightly mental at getting so excited by doing it hahha


----------



## Christie2011

Just did my last injections :happy dance: Still have to do endometrin through Wednesday though. Really hoping some of the tiredness leaves along with all the meds.


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> Wish - fx you see lots of growth soon and don't have to do any more refills.
> 
> BabyD - :hi: So exciting to see you back on here! I'm sorry you're not feeling well. What dosage of Estrace are you starting out on? I was put on 1mg twice daily orally and then worked my way up to 3mg twice daily. It definitely makes me a little nauseous so I try to take it on a full stomach.
> 
> Amanda - every step of this journey is so fraught with emotion. I'm sorry you have to wait all weekend to hear your fert report. These docs should understand how hard it is to wait and call us on the weekend!!

Hey em!!! We're doing this again together! I'm on 2mg 3xday!! Eating meals has been helping. Feeling sluggish!! Hope all is well with your daughter! How are u doing


----------



## Luciola

Good luck Ladies who are on the way of their first scan! All the best - and I am sure everything will be great!

Mine is 3 weeks away still - well two and half now. Long wait. I try to "forget" about it, still symptom free despite of my high dose of progrsterone : 4x 400mg of cyclogest pesseries per day plus 2x 500mg of PIO injections per week. Brown spotting occurred twice, two days each time and hope it stops for good (touch wood).


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Scan Day, Em, Cowgirl and n8! good luck!!

christie - that's great that you get to end your injections!

afm - another scan this morning showed the one follicle at 12+, and then another at 8.8 but nothing else to really report. My lining is still in the 6's. This 'slow burn', as the nurse put it the other day, is for the birds. Today is day 12 of stims. I imagine I'd only go until the end of the week and then they'd call it.


----------



## N8ie

Wish- all the best and yes there are a lot of people affected by infertility. My clinic also gets very full. 

Dizzy- my skin used to be sore for a bit of time after the injection. We are all different

Christie- yay for the last injections and I'm constantly tired so I doubt the tiredness will leave you anytime soon

Luciola- I hope the spotting stops.

Afm- we went for our first scan and we saw the PERFECT tiny baby with a strong heartbeat (120) and I'm actually 6 weeks 4 days and not 6 weeks 6 days as I originally thought. My due date is May 20 2016. It was the most beautiful thing to see and hear.

Em- how was your scan?


----------



## Wish2BMom

so happy for you, n8!


----------



## Luciola

I am so happy for you N8!
Yes they count 14 days folliclar phase regardless it seems...

Wish, best of luck!!


----------



## Em260

N8ie - yay congrats!! So happy for you!

BabyD - how cool we are doing this together again :). I hope you're feeling better!
The estrace and progesterone makes me feel sluggish too. DD is doing well, thanks for asking. Hope you're son is doing well too! 

Wish - fx more follies pop up for you. The waiting room is always packed at my clinic as well and I always sit there and think the same things you wrote, that so many of us are on this journey and we all just want the same thing. 

Luciola - I'm sorry to hear you're having spotting. I'm sure it's just the pessaries causing irritation but I know how scary it to see that :hugs: 

Christie - congrats on stopping injections! 

AFM - ultrasound this morning was perfect and our baby has a heartbeat!! Baby is measuring 5 weeks and 5 days so right on target :). My due date is May 26th. I had the most vivid dream that I was having identical twins but so far there is just one baby. I go back in one week for a second u/s. Thank you all for your well wishes and support!


----------



## Luciola

Congrats Em! Woah 5w+5 - That's early for a heartbeat!


----------



## BabyD225

Luciola.. I spotted all the time from the suppositories! very normal....

Em- yayyy! early for HB.. thats such a good sign! DS is doing so well, getting big (don't know if you're still on FB ) Glad to hear I'm not alone with the sluggish-ness. thought I was just getting old for all this IVF stuff lol

N8- congrats!! 

Wish- I had follies pop up on the day of retrieval that they couldn't see on sono before.. FX'd for you


----------



## Christie2011

Em260 said:


> N8ie - yay congrats!! So happy for you!
> 
> BabyD - how cool we are doing this together again :). I hope you're feeling better!
> The estrace and progesterone makes me feel sluggish too. DD is doing well, thanks for asking. Hope you're son is doing well too!
> 
> Wish - fx more follies pop up for you. The waiting room is always packed at my clinic as well and I always sit there and think the same things you wrote, that so many of us are on this journey and we all just want the same thing.
> 
> Luciola - I'm sorry to hear you're having spotting. I'm sure it's just the pessaries causing irritation but I know how scary it to see that :hugs:
> 
> Christie - congrats on stopping injections!
> 
> AFM - ultrasound this morning was perfect and our baby has a heartbeat!! Baby is measuring 5 weeks and 5 days so right on target :). My due date is May 26th. I had the most vivid dream that I was having identical twins but so far there is just one baby. I go back in one week for a second u/s. Thank you all for your well wishes and support!


Speaking of dreaming about twins. My grandma, who is currently spending her yearly months with my parents, had a dream while she was there about one of my aunts being pregnant with twins. This was before we told her I was pregnant with twins. My family has a weird way of dreaming of the future. It may not have been exactly right, but close enough to cause my parents to ask each other if the other had mentioned anything yet.


----------



## N8ie

Em- congrats 5week 5 days, wow and you still saw a heartbeat.


----------



## amanda1235

So I'm officially PUPO, and have NO idea how I'm going to get through thee next 2 weeks lol. Tomorrow we find out if any of the 4 other embryos made it to day 5 at a good enough quality to freeze. Really hoping!!!! Transferred one 3 day embryo yesterday, 9 cell, all even and almost no fragmentation. Made me a little nervous that it was a 3day and not a blast, but I know I have to just trust the doctors that they know what they're doing. Also, hubby had his SSR, and on Friday we were told they only found 1, so totally assumed that the the embryos were fertilized from the donor. Low and behold, they ended up finding more, and all my eggs were fertilized with hubbys sperm. Man, I really really want this to work, but I'm trying not to get too excited, while not being too pessimistic as well. 

Em - amazing that you heard the heartbeat! I imagine that's so special to experience.

Wish - fingers crossed for you that your follies are just waiting for the last minute to grow to a beautiful size and have wonderful mature eggs in them.


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - congrats on being PUPO!!! I'd like to tell you that these two weeks will go by quickly but NOPE, it's torture!! :)

em - that's so wonderful that you saw a HB so early!! congrats!

got the call from the office and we're still going to continue for the next few days. My E2 rose from 74 to 160.8, and LH is 5.12. Nothing stellar but still rising. They said that if there aren't 3 that are measuring at least 17, then we'll cancel. 
Going in tomorrow morning for another round. Please keep me and my little follies in your prayers! I need these puppies to pop!


----------



## N8ie

Amanda- congrats on being PUPO, I hope the 2ww goes by quick. You can also join 2ww thread and share experiences with the ladies going through the same thing. All the best and get some rest especially your first few days.

Wish- I will keep you in my prayers.all the best and let us know how it goes tomorrow


----------



## Renaendel

Grats amanda on being PUPO

Em Great news on the heartbeat so early!

Wish2bmom, I hope things grow perfectly from here on out for you.


----------



## Em260

Wish - sending lots of prayers your way. Fx for lots of growth on tomorrow's scan!

Amanda - congrats on being pupo! It sounds like things turned out so well. I hope you get lots of blasts!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:grr: This morning's scan still showed the one follie, grew to over 13. The 8+ one is still just that and no others popping up. I'm assuming we'll cancel by Fri or Sat - it would be a miracle if I got 2 more mature follicles by then. My lining is thicker, to 7+, so that's good. But it won't matter if only one follicle and my lining are playing along. Maybe they'll give me a free IUI b/c they feel bad?? :haha:

thank you all for your positive thoughts and prayers! one question for those of you with frosties waiting in the wings (I call my one our Ace in the Hole) - when do we decide to use those?


----------



## Em260

Wish - Still keeping fx that another follie or two pops up. I was going to ask yesterday if they would consider converting you to IUI. I doubt you would have to pay any extra for it considering it's much less than IVF. I didn't realize you have a frostie from before. My clinic wants you to wait one cycle between a stim cycle and a FET. That's what I did with this FET.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you - I think i've accepted it and am really realizing how obsessed I've been this past week and a half. it's exhausting! I'm going to just let go now that I'm realizing it's most likely that we'll cancel. 
I wish we could do IUI but DH's sperm isn't so grand, so probably not. We didn't go that route b/c it would just be a waste of time and money. We did ICSI last time around b/c it was the best plan for fertilization.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Thinking of you wish xx


----------



## BabyD225

Wish- still holding out hope for you.. your lining is great... you never know how the follies can respond in two days... xo

amanda- PUPO is the worst ever. I'm not there yet but I'm dying just waiting for my transfer!! I wish I had good advice to keep you busy but I was literally watching the clock each time I had been PUPO! Fx'd for you.. are you going to test early? I think it was the only thing that kept me sane but I know it also makes others too anxious!


----------



## N8ie

Wish- you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amanda1235

BabyD, I definitely will test early. I'd rather be disappointed at home first, then at the docs office. Not sure when to start testing though. I forgot to test my trigger, I took it last Wednesday night, so not sure how long it takes to be out of my system. I'm definitely trying to keep busy though.....easier said than done!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you everyone - you're all so sweet. :hugs:

Interesting turn of events today - instead of the office nurse calling me, the doc did and said she's concerned about the slow growth and gave me 3 options:
1) continue with the meds and see what happens
2) cancel now and save money
3) try the IUI route

I didn't see a need to do #1 and she said that the next cycle, she's try Lupron and Gonal-F, so I'd basically be stuck with a few boxes of Menopur if we canceled. If we stayed with the IUI route, I would just continue with Menopur but no more Gonal-F (I just ordered 2 more pens yesterday - lovely!) but at least I could save those for the next IVF try if needed. Sooooooo - we're going to go for IUI this time, if all looks promising tomorrow. I'm kinda excited but trying not to be too much so. What a darn rollercoaster this is. From sad/frustrated to happy/excited all in a few hours.


----------



## Em260

Wish - wow, that's great! You never know, the fact that you are going to have such a strong ovulation from being on these meds might just do the trick. And your lining sounds like it's in good shape. Fx for you!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Wish that's great so please for you fingers crossed for tomoz xx


----------



## BabyD225

Amanda- at least if you start testing now, the line will only get darker if it worked! I should have stock in FRER by now with all the tests I've used! LOL 

Wish- so happy you had some turn around and positive things result from this.. Seems like you are in the perfect situation for an IUI baby!! Good luck to you!!! xo


----------



## ES89

Congrats Em! 
Congrats Amanda on being pupo! 
Everything crossed for you Wish! 
Just thought I would pop in to update you. I had my op yesterday. Whilst they were operating they discovered it have severe endometriosis. It was all in my pelvis, by my rectum, bladder and they think it's possibly blocking my tubes as the dye didn't flow through how it should. When they drained the cyst linking to endometriosis it was filled with old brown blood (they call them chocolate cysts) they took coloured pictures to show me everything. I've gotta wait for a follow up appointment to come through, they've told me it could be up to 12 weeks &#128542; Id need another op to get rid of the endometriea but me having this shouldn't effect an ivf cycle so long as I don't develop any more cysts! I'm not sure which way round things are gonna happen now until I've been to that appointment. Will have to see what the doctor suggests. Does anyone suffer with endometriosis on here? Such mixed emotions here, I'm happy that after years of questions, I finally have answers. Explains why I had so much pain with my periods in my teen years, why I haven't been able to conceive naturally. At the same time it feels like yet another step backwards and more waiting &#128542; xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

sorry for my absence over the last week, I've just read through every post that I've missed. Jeez things move so quickly in this thread!

Renae - Have you tested any more? Any symptoms that are jumping out at you? 
Wish - Great news about starting IUI, there is still hope! Sending you so much good luck 
Congrats to all the ladies who have seen their LOs heartbeats this week! I agree, it's the most wonderful feeling in the world.

AFM - My period arrived last Friday after getting the very very faint BFP on the first response the day before. I think that it was a dodgy test because I did a final test on the morning that my period arrived and it was very very negative. 
So I've spent the last week in hiding, not really sure what to do with myself and feeling a rollercoaster of emotions. 
Good news though, I think I've now accepted that this one hasn't happened because it wasn't meant to be and can think about moving forwards. 
I have my follow up appointment with my consultant on Wednesday, just 6 days time and I will have a long list of concerns and questions that I would like answering before we even think about using our one and only frostie. 

xxx


----------



## N8ie

Wish- all the best with the iui 

Es89- you have been through a lot, thank God they found the cysts so they can remove them. It's not a setback per say, at least now you know what was causing problems. All the best 

Tina- I'm sorry about AF, hope to see you soon in one of the threads.

Afm- tomorrow I will be 7 weeks pregnant, I'm still on the cyclogest pessaries. I have been extremely tired the past few days and have gained weight from being bloated and overeating (cravings) I have no complaints though.

My consultant has now 'finished' with me after my first scan and my next visit will be to a Gynaecologist. I'm in the process of changing and would like to know when should my next scan be? At 12 weeks? I don't want to go for unnecessary scans, only the important ones.


----------



## Christie2011

N8ie said:


> Wish- all the best with the iui
> 
> Es89- you have been through a lot, thank God they found the cysts so they can remove them. It's not a setback per say, at least now you know what was causing problems. All the best
> 
> Tina- I'm sorry about AF, hope to see you soon in one of the threads.
> 
> Afm- tomorrow I will be 7 weeks pregnant, I'm still on the cyclogest pessaries. I have been extremely tired the past few days and have gained weight from being bloated and overeating (cravings) I have no complaints though.
> 
> My consultant has now 'finished' with me after my first scan and my next visit will be to a Gynaecologist. I'm in the process of changing and would like to know when should my next scan be? At 12 weeks? I don't want to go for unnecessary scans, only the important ones.


Congrats at 'graduating' from the consultant! You may be offered a first trimester screening scan. I passed on this one. It should be done between 11 and 13 weeks. It can only give you a % of likelihood that your baby may have downs syndrome or something else (I forget). Then they would also take blood and do some genetic testing. It's not 100% until the baby is born though and I don't want to be worrying about something for the next 7 or so months when I may not need to. 

The next scan is the anatomy scan around 20 weeks. This one I like getting. You get to find out details about the size of your baby, how they are growing, what percentile they are already at.

The only other one I had with my first pregnancy was about a month before my DS was born to check which direction he was facing. Apparently his bum felt like his head to the MW.

My next scan will probably be around 16 weeks to check the twins growth. I think they will check them every 4-6 weeks.

AFM - Yesterday was the last day of all fertility meds. The twins are now on their own and better stay firmly where they are and continue to grow properly. Can't wait to see if being off all the meds helps with any of the nausea or tiredness. Though I'm pretty sure the 19 times I have to get up to pee at night is not helping my cause.


----------



## N8ie

Thank you Christie and yay for stopping the fertility meds, the twins will stay in place. All the best.


----------



## Em260

ES - I'm sure it feels like a setback but it's great the doctor found this issue and was able to remove it. I was diagnosed with stage II endometriosis during my first ovarian cancer surgery. Luckily the surgeon was able to remove it all and it did not affect anything going forward. I know how hard it is to wait but it's good you will be be starting your IVF cycle without this issue. I've read it can affect implantation when it's left untreated. Hopefully with the holidays coming up the time will fly by. 

Tina - I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm glad you're not giving up and are ready to move forward. Good luck with your appointment on Wednesday and let us know how it goes. 

Christie - congrats on finishing your meds! 

N8ie - I was offered the first trimester screen at around 12 weeks and then had my anatomy scan at 16 weeks. Congrats on graduating to your OB!


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Ladies... So I just got my bloods back from this morning.. today is CD7 and my Estrogen level is 218 and my lining was 8mm... They're thinking of switching to the pills vaginally since I'm still so queasy. I forgot what this prego feeling is like... Makes me scared of hyperemesis again! Anyone know how my numbers compare? two more weeks until transfer and it feels like years away...


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! thank you for all of the well wishes! I'm excited - we should be triggering tonight or tomorrow night with the IUI for Sunday or Monday. i'm still waiting for my call from the blood work this morning. Man, my arm is busted - so tired of giving blood!!

ES - waiting is so entirely frustrating for me, I know what you mean. But how wonderful is it that all of that endo nonsense will be cleared out and you'll be fully ready to conceive!! i'm so happy for you that this will happen!

ren - how are you feeling?

tina - I'm so sorry for your AF showing up but am happy to see that you've come to terms with it. On to the next!!

christie - that's great about ending your meds! one less thing to worry about!

n8 - congrats on the graduation!!

I hope you're all doing well and have a wonderful weekend. I've got a date with a turkey baster ;)


----------



## Em260

BabyD - that all sounds perfect. I think my levels were about the same at CD7. Hopefully switching your estrace to vaginally will help with the nausea.

Wish - Fx for you!! You'll be pupo soon yay!


----------



## ES89

The wait is frustrating but there will be plenty going on the next few weeks to keep me occupied hopefully. Will take me a few weeks to recover from the lap, then we are having a refit at work and Xmas will soon be here &#128522; 
Do you think the endometriosis will be treat first or they will let me go ahead with an ivf cycle? Xx


----------



## Renaendel

Es, I would hope they treat the endo first and give you a few months to heal. My understanding was that endo could affect egg quality so it needs to be as resolved as possible before starting IVF.

My cycle failed, my hcg was high enough that they tried to implant. They made it far enough to put out a little hcg and then didn't make it. Looking forward to November and the FET of my last egg.


----------



## tinadecember

Renae, so sorry to hear that your cycle didn't work out :( Sending big hugs. 

Wish2B - Good luck with your turkey basting haha! Crossing my fingers that it all works out for you 

AFM - I have my appointment in 2 days time to discuss what went wrong with our cycle and to arrange our FET. 

xx


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Wish good luck huni xxxx
Ren so sorry sweet xxxx
Tina fingers crossed they give you the answers you need write down anything no matter how small that pops in your head before then I always think of things to ask then forget when I'm in apps xxxx

Afm 7 DR jabs down some not so great side effects but my af arrived on time yest so pleased that's one less thing to worry about before my pre stim scan on the 15th xxx

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## N8ie

Wish- wishing you all the best

Ren- I'm so sorry your cycle failed. 

Tina- hope you get all the answers you need.

Dizzy- I'm glad that AF came on time to get the ball rolling&#128522;

Afm- Sorry for tmi but I had watery diarrhea that had me worried but I'm ok now. And I'm still worried that I might bleed, everytime after visiting the toilet I double check if there is no blood. I can't wait to be in the second trimester then I can relax a bit. I'm back to doing my afternoon walks (helps to keep active and get my mind off worrying) sending you ladies baby dust


----------



## ttcbaby117

Renaendel said:


> Es, I would hope they treat the endo first and give you a few months to heal. My understanding was that endo could affect egg quality so it needs to be as resolved as possible before starting IVF.
> 
> My cycle failed, my hcg was high enough that they tried to implant. They made it far enough to put out a little hcg and then didn't make it. Looking forward to November and the FET of my last egg.

Aww Ren I am so sorry to hear that! You and I will have our FET together. 



N8ie said:


> Wish- wishing you all the best
> 
> Ren- I'm so sorry your cycle failed.
> 
> Tina- hope you get all the answers you need.
> 
> Dizzy- I'm glad that AF came on time to get the ball rolling&#128522;
> 
> Afm- Sorry for tmi but I had watery diarrhea that had me worried but I'm ok now. And I'm still worried that I might bleed, everytime after visiting the toilet I double check if there is no blood. I can't wait to be in the second trimester then I can relax a bit. I'm back to doing my afternoon walks (helps to keep active and get my mind off worrying) sending you ladies baby dust

I think the hormones can cause you to have bowel issues either way hun, maybe this is just your body adjusting to the hormones. the 2nd tri is around the corner hun. xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ren - I'm so, so sorry. Hopefully your ace in the hole is the miracle baby you've been waiting for. FX'ed so hard for your Nov cycle. :hugs:

turkey basting complete! the nurse said that DH's sperm looked really great! 66m! I wasn't expecting that and I actually was all ready to be disappointed b/c he enjoyed quite a few beers yesterday watching football. But looks like his numbers and motility were even better than earlier this year. SO excited! and, not to get my hopes up, but she said that since we were already successful in the last IVF cycle with what they did, there's no reason to think we won't be as successful with IUI this time. Let's hope. I'd like to say I am chock full of busy-ness over the next 2 weeks but I'm not. So I'm going to try not to symptom spot but it'll be virtually impossible.


----------



## Em260

Ren - I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope the time passes quickly to your FET and it brings you your bfp. 

Tina - good luck and I second the idea of writing down a bunch of questions. I hope the doctor has some answers and a good plan for moving forward. 

Wish - yay congrats on being pupo!! That's awesome DH's numbers improved. Keeping everything crossed for you! Are you going to test early? 

N8ie - sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well. Second tri isn't too far away hopefully the time passes quickly for you.

Dizzy - sounds like things are moving right along. Good luck for your scan on the 15th.


----------



## Wish2BMom

em - no, i can't test early, I'll go insane if it's a false positive and I've said that if I show DH a positive and it turns out to be false, I'd just die doing that to him. I don't trust the cheapies and I don't want to spend the money on the 'good' ones, so I'll just wait. It'll be reeeeeeeally tough, though!
I know, I'm mental...:wacko:


----------



## amanda1235

Ren - so sorry to hear that :( sending big hugs your way!! <3

Wish that's probably a good idea! 

I gave in and tested today, 7dp3dt, with the only test I had in the house that expired oct/14, and surprise surprise it was negative. Even though I know it might still be too early, and the test was old, I was still absolutely devastated. Also, today was the first day all my "symptoms" from the progesterone have subsided. Boobs less sore, less crampy.....so also a reason I'm feeling completely out this month, and have been in tears most of the day. Hubby's away until tomorrow night, and I just feel down and sad. Sorry for the rant, I hate being so negative on here, but hoping someone might be able to give me some reassurance if I should still remain positive or not.


----------



## N8ie

amanda1235 said:


> Ren - so sorry to hear that :( sending big hugs your way!! <3
> 
> Wish that's probably a good idea!
> 
> I gave in and tested today, 7dp3dt, with the only test I had in the house that expired oct/14, and surprise surprise it was negative. Even though I know it might still be too early, and the test was old, I was still absolutely devastated. Also, today was the first day all my "symptoms" from the progesterone have subsided. Boobs less sore, less crampy.....so also a reason I'm feeling completely out this month, and have been in tears most of the day. Hubby's away until tomorrow night, and I just feel down and sad. Sorry for the rant, I hate being so negative on here, but hoping someone might be able to give me some reassurance if I should still remain positive or not.

7dp3dt is still early and worse you used an expired test. When is your beta? Try not to stress and if you do test again please use a FRER that is not expired or better yet wait for your beta to avoid unnecessary stress. Crossing fingers for a BFP for you


----------



## tinadecember

:( Amanda sending you big, massive hugs. I was in your situation a couple of weeks ago and it's heartbreaking seeing that negative test. Like the girls said though, 7 days past a 3 day transfer is still so early. It's hard to not feel like you're out but there's still time to get that positive. I'd wait now until your official test day and then do an FRER 

N8ie, sorry to hear that you're feeling so stressed out being in first tri. You wouldn't be normal if you weren't checking for blood every time you went to pee. I'd be the exact same. Your LO is settled in now, try to relax and enjoy first tri before all the horrid side effects of being pregnant start to creep up on you! 

Wish2B woohoo!! Congrats on being basted. How long now until you're supposed to test? 

xx


----------



## Luciola

Wish, great news on your hubby's sperm count - woah we were having a fraction of this number.. I m as confident as your nurse!

Tina, I am so sorry that you first cycle wasn't successful. I did the same when my first was a chemical - wrote down a long list of questions I want to do and medication I would like to try. I didn't know which of this worked out but my very next one was successful.

Ren, I am so sorry ... Hugs!!!

Apologies for the radio silence, I am right in the middle of the 3 weeks wait: the waiting time between my positive beta and my first ultrasound scan. I try not to think about it too much...


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, ladies!! we're going to BD tonight too, just for the cherry on top. DH didn't think he could 'replenish' by last night so we'll do it tonight. I can't tell when I actually O'ed, though, since I was sorta crampy all day yesterday. But those are all gone now, including anything that felt like O pain. Can't hurt, right?

amanda - hon, 7 days is REALLY early! I second everything that n8 said - wait a few more days and use a brand new test. I'm HOH for you!

tina - I go in for my beta on 10/19

luciola - so your scan is around the end of next week? I hope time flies for you. Whenever (if ever) I get my next bfp, I'll be the very same.

ren - how are you doing? thinking about you

ttc, em, n8, dizzy, ES, cowgirl, and everyone else - :wave: I hope you all have a great day today!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Didn't want to read and not post, but I am here just hoping for all of your BFP's. 

I start my Lupron tomorrow for my FET.........


----------



## BabyD225

Sorry for the long post, but I haven't checked in in a few days.,

Es- I am pretty sure they'd want to treat endo first before going through IVF to make sure it's the best possible environment for embies..

Renae- I'm so sorry it didn't work out this time, but as I've learned, a remnant of implantation is more promising than none. I hope Oct flies by for you and Nov brings on a BFP!

Wish2B- DH and his super-sperm! That number sounds like a fun night in college once! lol ... my dh never had above 10mil! FX'd for you!

Tina- Good luck with the appointment.. i hope the FET can be scheduled soon!

Dizzy- Congrats on AF.. it's such a relief when it comes. I hope the 15th goes smoothly

N8ie- I looked in the toilet everyday until my son was born. I think this whole process makes you always waiting for the worst. Pooping is normal... hormones can do crazy things. I fluctuated between going a lot and like once a week. 

Em- feeling well? No HG this time?

Amanda- I would totally remain hopeful. I know plenty of girls, even ones on here that haven't gotten a second line until beta! Did you use FRER? It's the only one I use now because I've been in your shoes and FRER always worked! Fingers crossed for a good beta!

So my E2 went up to 236 which wasn't drastically higher, but she said it's because we changed the estrace from 3xday orally to 2xday vaginally. My lining was 9mm and triple lined, so they said that's good. I'm scheduled to go for the FET next friday the 16th! Next blood and sono is this Thursday... just want this week to fly by already. PIO start this weekend... I am sooooo nervous for them. Last time they sucked sooo bad. Also, has anyone done acupuncture before a transfer? A friend recommended it to me, so I'm going next Wednesday for the first time. Side note, I was exposed to a coworker with chicken pox... I had the virus when I was like 5 years old.. but I know rarely people get recurrences. Would this stop my cycle since I'm in the incubation period? I sure hope not... I'm going to talk to RE on Thursday....


----------



## N8ie

Baby- the 16th is not that far away, I'm excited for you. I have no tried acupuncture but a lot of ladies in this thread have if I remember correctly. Sorry about the chicken pox exposure, it's good to hear what your RE says.

Baby dust to the ladies.


----------



## ES89

Think your right babyD, my next appointment is with the endometriosis specialist so it must be to discuss treatment? GL with your FET, let us know what the acupuncture is like. I've always been curious about it xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

babyD - I've heard so many good things about acupuncture but haven't done it myself. A woman I grew up with was having fertility issues as well and swears that helped her conceive, along with IVF. She now has 2 beautiful children. Also, re: chickenpox - I had to get the varicella shot before I could start any of the IVF stuff. I forget if they just didn't have my childhood vaccination in my charts or if I was just old enough to need it again b/c we were now trying for a baby. Def ask your doc. They prob won't cancel this cycle but be prepared for them to push off future cycles (if needed and hopefully not!) until that's done. And it's one shot one month, wait a month and another shot, wait another month. 

yeah, I almost fell over when the nurse gave me DH's sperm numbers. His SAs a year ago and earlier this year did NOT show that and he hasn't really made any life changes since, so I have no idea what happened. He had low numbers and low motility before, that's why we went IVF with ICSI! sheesh...that's SO like his genetics to not show off when the spotlight is on but then come swooping in with amazing qualities when it's least expected! dang sperm.


----------



## ttcbaby117

BabyD - I have done the acupuncture during my last IVF, It really made me relax if anything. I did it during stims and then immediately before and after the transfer. 

AFM - I just started my Lupron today for my FET, one shot down...about 30 to go!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Wow so much going on thinkin of you all xx hope this week goes really quick for everyone xx can't say I'm enjoying the DR side effects really bloated had t take my wedding ring off was getting tight wasn't expecting to react to these meds thought that would just happen during the stimms pah the things women put themselves through eh x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dizzy what are you down regulating on? I have just started Lupron for the first time and I am wondering what s/e I should expect.


----------



## Christie2011

One of the infection diseases my clinic tested me for before I started everything was chickenpox. It showed that I was immuned so I didn't have to worry about it at all during pregnancy. I had to double check when my mom came down with shingles just before Christmas that year. And my nurse confirmed that both me and DS were fine since I was already immuned to it. My mom still played cautious though and refused to come in contact with anyone until she wasn't considered infectious anymore.


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies

I got a huge scare, I was wiping (sorry TMI) and a bit of blood was on the tissue, it's gone now. I was worried because I had such a strenuous day at work today. I think (and hope I'm correct) that it's the irritation from the cyclogest.

Now every 20 minutes I'm going to the toilet to check if everything is ok. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BabyD225

N8ie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got a huge scare, I was wiping (sorry TMI) and a bit of blood was on the tissue, it's gone now. I was worried because I had such a strenuous day at work today. I think (and hope I'm correct) that it's the irritation from the cyclogest.
> 
> Now every 20 minutes I'm going to the toilet to check if everything is ok. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers.

I had blood a few times during my pregnancy.... I was told that sometimes it gets caught in the cervix and may occasionally leak, rough sex too...I also had irritation from the crinone suppositories one cycle and implantation bleeding my last cycle. Soo scary when it happens..but could be perfectly fine.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thinking of you n8 - hoping that it's just one of the many, many normal reasons to have some blood or spotting. It sounds way more common than we'd all want it to be!


----------



## BabyD225

Anyone know pineapple core procedure for implantation? It may be BS but I did with my last two transfers and got pregnant both times. I just can't remember when to start eating it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I don't know that I would love to try the pineapple this also! 

I do have bromelian tablets which I think is what the pineapple has that helps with implantation. I was going to try that but maybe the straight pineapple might be better.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

ttcbaby117 said:


> BabyD - I have done the acupuncture during my last IVF, It really made me relax if anything. I did it during stims and then immediately before and after the transfer.
> 
> AFM - I just started my Lupron today for my FET, one shot down...about 30 to go!

I'm on buserelin been a week & half now I got told headaches was a massive side effect when DR and as I get a lot of headaches anyway was fully prepared for that but ironically they've been fine xx mostly the bloating forgetfulness oh and mega night sweats I'm so attractive right now haha


----------



## Christie2011

BabyD225 said:


> Anyone know pineapple core procedure for implantation? It may be BS but I did with my last two transfers and got pregnant both times. I just can't remember when to start eating it.

That's funny that it's supposed to help with implantation, as I've heard it as an old wives tale method of bringing on labor. All the vitamin C is supposed to promote contractions.


----------



## BabyD225

Eating the core helps during implantation time only...the bromalein (sp?)... All other times isn't good!


----------



## Em260

N8ie - :hugs: More than likely it's just irritation from the cyclogest but still so scary to see that. My dr told me it's very common and not to worry unless you're cramping or filling a pad every hour. 

ttc - congrats on getting started!! Fx you won't have too many side effects from the Lupron. 

BabyD - sorry to hear about the chicken pox exposure. Hopefully you'll be fine since you already had it as a child. Fx it won't affect your cycle. I've heard of pineapple helping implantation but I can't remember when you're supposed to start it


----------



## N8ie

Thank you ladies, I think it was the irritation because I only saw the blood that one time and my 20 other visits to the toilet had no blood. It's so scary to think this pregnancy can just end prematurely.

Baby- I also heard about the pineapple core, I didn't try it because I heard in certain quantities it can cause contractions


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies, quick update from me.
Of our 5 biopsied blastocysts, 1 came back healthy. He/she is a fully hatched blast graded 6BC using the gardner grading system.
Im not sure if that's good or not but im keeping everything crossed tightly *except transfer day*
We are transferring our little snow baby mid November so ill be starting buserelin injections on October 25th for FET.

Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Dizzy for letting me know, I did have a slight headache yesterday but I thought that was from not drinking enough water.

Em - Thanks hun! I really hope this is it!

Rachy - I don't know if it is good either but I think anything that comes back normal is a good thing! Fxed for you. Do you have your transfer date yet? I am transferring on November 10th. I didn't have my embies biopsied but will if this doesn't work. I would prefer just to have it work though LOL.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome, rachy!!


----------



## N8ie

All the best Rachy.

Ttc- your transfer date is almost a month away. You must be excited


----------



## Em260

That's great news Rachy! I think the genetic info is more important than the embryo grading. Good luck for your FET!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Rach you that's fab news x ttc I spoke too soon worse headache ever today can't get shut feel like I drank 2 bottles of wine last night and not had a drop :nope:


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies &#128518;

Ttc, im not sure exactly when it is, if i down regulate quickly and my lining builds as expected, then transfer should be around 2nd/3rd week of November, at a guess id say around the 14th :thumbup: x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dizzy dolly said:


> Rach you that's fab news x ttc I spoke too soon worse headache ever today can't get shut feel like I drank 2 bottles of wine last night and not had a drop :nope:

Oh boy! I do hope I am spared. Today is only day 2 on Lupron. 



rachy28 said:


> Thanks ladies &#128518;
> 
> Ttc, im not sure exactly when it is, if i down regulate quickly and my lining builds as expected, then transfer should be around 2nd/3rd week of November, at a guess id say around the 14th :thumbup: x

Well I think we will be close enough! LOL 

N8 - Yes I am so ready for this to work!


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies

Wishing everyone a great weekend. Today I'm exactly 8 weeks pregnant, I can't believe it's been two months already &#128522;.


----------



## tinadecember

Every time I find 5 quiet minutes to update I get dragged to do something else, so I have been meaning to post for about a week but it's just been manic both in work and out of work. 

My appointment went good. The consultant answered all of the questions we wanted answering and is STILL positive that it'll work for us in the next couple of rounds. A quick breakdown of what he said was:
He can't give an answer as to why the IVF didn't work this time, it could be a multiple of things so he has just put it down to IVF usually working 1 out of 3 times so this just wasn't meant to be our time.
I questioned about my stims being lowered because he was so sure that I'd have a great reaction yet we only got 8 eggs. He said that a first IVF cycle is a blank canvas, he has nothing to work with and can only go off what he thinks is best for us. He now knows that lowering the stims was the wrong decision because my follicles didn't grow as well as expected so if we were to do another fresh cycle then the meds would be increased.
I asked what the quality of my eggs and Mark's spermies were like. He said Mark's sperm were great quality and my eggs were also good. That's reassuring! 
My main concern was the transfer process and how I thought it was disgusting that I was asked to go in with a full bladder even though they were aware that my uterus is tilted. He agreed and said that there were some notes made on how the transfer process was more difficult than normal. I asked if this would've had an effect on the embryo and he said yes it could have. I couldn't believe what I was hearing, he was basically admitting that because of their stupid mistake that that could've been the reason that this cycle failed!! I was so angry and told him that there was no way we would be transferring another without number 1, ultrasound guidance and number 2, a mock transfer before the real thing. 

We've made the decision to wait until after our Christmas holiday to transfer our last remaining embryo and plan to transfer in January. I have all the forms so it's just a matter of calling them when my period arrives and they will arrange to have the embryo thawed. 

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow Tina it sounds as if your Dr was honest with you. It seems mine always finds a reason why it WASNT their fault. I think waiting till after the holidays might be good for you emotionally. I know that on my first cycle, I didn't get as many eggs as they thought also and my RE basically made me feel like it was my fault. On my second they changed my meds and it seems to have done the trick in getting a good amount of embies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

tina - I'm glad your doc was honest with you. I would assume most are like ttc's simply out of fear or concern they'll be sued. I love your plan for the next round, though - sounds solid!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! I have so much to catch up on with all of you, sorry I haven't been by. 

N8ie -I can't believe you are 8 weeks pregnant already, wow!!!

Tina - Sounds like your Dr was honest which is nice. Hopefully they can learn from their mistakes and the next go around will work for you. 

Hi to everyone else I need to catch up on.

AFM - I was supposed to have my transfer this Wed, but when I went for my scan last Friday my lining was only 6.7 on CD13. My Dr had me increase estrace and now my transfer appointment is a scan appointment to check my lining. I'm hoping it's thick enough, if so I start PIO and transfer will be a week from today. If it's not, this cycle will be cancelled. FX'd


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fxed for you Hope! Grow lining grow!!!


----------



## N8ie

Tina- I'm glad your doctor was honest with you. I also have a tilted womb. My first IVF my doctor wasn't aware and that's probably why it failed. On my second IVF I had the endometrial scratch done and that's when she realized that my womb is tilted and she decided that we shock do a mock transfer to prepare us. I think that all helped to make it a successful cycle.

I'm hoping for the best for your transfer later on, please stay positive.

Hope, hoping your lining gets thick and you can continue with this cycle. Stay strong and update is.


----------



## bettybee1

Just popping in don't think tilted womb has ougt to do with ig as it effects womb not access to cervix. 
Mine very tilted and has just caused problems for ultrasounds coz they can't see hardly ought ! Without internals! 


But I defo think having problems with transfer effects the success rates! 
With my 2 failed cycles they bashed my cervix and was abit rough and I mothiced they didn't put catheter all the way to top 

These last 2 successful cycles have been smooth and embies been dropped at top of womb! X


----------



## amanda1235

Had my beta this morning, and just got the call....negative. :'(


----------



## Em260

Tina - that is pretty amazing your dr was so honest and took responsibility for the failed cycle. I'm glad you have a plan going forward to make sure it doesn't happen again. 

Hope - fx for tomorrow! Hopefully you will see a lot of growth from last friday!

N8ie - wow 8 weeks congrats!!


----------



## Em260

amanda1235 said:


> Had my beta this morning, and just got the call....negative. :'(

I'm so sorry :hugs: This whole process is just so unfair.


----------



## ttcbaby117

so sorry Amanda. I know how disappointing it can be. huge cyber hug!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - how are you doing? When do you get to see your lil one again?


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda1235 said:


> Had my beta this morning, and just got the call....negative. :'(


Amanda,

I'm so sorry to hear the bad news. Don't let this bump in the road derail you from your path to motherhood!! BIG :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry to hear that Amanda. :hugs: :cry:

Hope, you are getting really close. Sorry it moved another week. Your lining will hopefully be perfectly snuggly for this perfect embryo.

We will be transferring our last embryo on November 18th. I stop birth control in 10 days.


----------



## N8ie

Amanda- I'm so sorry.

Renaendel- all the best for the 18th of November.


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks everyone!! I've been a basket case all afternoon, but somewhere deep down I know this will pass, and we'll move on. The only thought going through my head, is "what if I will never be pregnant?" But I know that's just the irrational side of me talking. Hehe the little rational part of me never wins, ms. Irrational is just a big bully. 
We have an appointment Friday to discuss what happened, and how to proceed with our one frozen blast. Hope we don't have to wait too long for that transfer. Sigh


----------



## Dizzy dolly

amanda1235 said:


> Had my beta this morning, and just got the call....negative. :'(

So sorry huni xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

So sorry to hear your sad news Amanda :( Sending big hugs

bettybee - having a tilted womb can make the transfer process difficult. I was asked to go in with a full bladder and because of this the doctor couldn't get access to my womb because my bladder was blocking it. The embryo had already been taken out of the incubator so had to go back in again and even the second time of trying after emptying my bladder was difficult. The catheter had to be removed once more and attachments were put on it to be able to enter my womb. All in all a messed up process!

xx


----------



## bettybee1

Tina - the embryo should not have been removed till the catheter was correctly . Having a full bladder would not effect your womb. When it's tipped as it lays over your bowel, how ever if your bowel was full that could effect it the fact that he still struggled after might mean he needed to use a finer catheter I would ask for mock transfer before your next go.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Amanda - Sorry hun :hugs: It's so frustrating to go through all these emotions and procedures, just to be let down.


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - :hugs: I'm so sorry. I have my beta on Monday and am already riddled with anxiety. 
Unnecessarily, I guess. I've heard a lot of quotes lately about worry - "worrying about tomorrow takes away the peace of today" is my fave so far.
You'll get your LO - I hope they have an incredible plan in place for you come Friday!

ren - FX'ed so hard for 11/18!!!

hope - how did things go today? I hope your lining was nice and plump.

n8 - 8 weeks!! that's awesome!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## 1babydreamer

I'm so sorry ladies! I just can't seem to keep up with this thread!! I'm still not feeling great and when my little boy is napping I have to lay down myself! I promise to catch up this weekend though! 

N8ie, congrats on being 8 weeks!! :happydance:

Amanda, I'm so sorry about your beta :hugs:. This infertility journey to motherhood is so tough sometimes, but I promise it's all worth it in the end!! Sending you :hug: and :dust: for next time! 

AFM, I'm 10 1/2 weeks and we just found out that we're having a little girl!! We did a blood DNA test to check for chromosomal abnormalities as I'm over 35, and all results came back normal, thank goodness, plus we found out the gender. We are over the moon as we always wanted one of each, and since we have a beautiful little boy, we can't wait to give him a little sister! :cloud9:

I will catch up here and try to stay on top of things! Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Christie2011

My transfer wasn't as smooth as it could have gone. I had even had a mock transfer done and still they didn't use the right stiffness of catheter. This had more to do with trying to get past my csect scar to a more implantation friendly area though. Most of the time they need a stiffer catheter to even get past my cervix though. I think the mock transfer was more painful than the actual transfer. But I agree my embryo wasn't brought into the room until the catheter was in place. It was a little unnerving with me all splayed out and someone coming walking in through the door. I felt like hey everyone out in the hall, what's up?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2BMom said:


> am
> 
> hope - how did things go today? I hope your lining was nice and plump.
> Hi to everyone else!

Not great, but thanks for asking. My lining is still at 6.7 so this cycle has been canceled. I'm pn provera now for 5 days to bring on AF, which should show in 1-2 weeks. Then we will try for FET in November. 

Ren - If all goes well, I will be transferring the same time as you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ren - I should be about 8 days ahead of you so we can do this together LOL

Babydreamer - how wonderful, congrats on your healthy lil girl!


----------



## Renaendel

Grats baby dreamer!

It is nice to still have some ladies to do this with.:thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Amanda - you have the right attitude, don't give up! I've been on these boards long enough to see so many women have failed cycles and then go on to get their bfp. 

Wish - good luck for Monday!

Hope - I'm sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. But of course you don't want to transfer precious embryos unless the conditions are perfect. I hope the time until your next cycle passes quickly!

Ren - Nov 18th isn't long at all. Fx for you!

Babydreamer - congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## tinadecember

babydreamer congrats on finding our you're having a little princess! Wonderful news :) 

Christie, my embryo was already taken out on the first try of setting up the catheter. I assume the embryologist automatically thought that the doctor would be able to set up the first time. I'm still so angry over it because we've spent so much money!!!! 

xx


----------



## Luciola

Amanda I am so sorry...! Sending hugs to you!
Wish - thinking of you...

Tina, I totally can imagine your anger and disappointment. But don't beat up yourself too much about it. Try to relax for now, and I am sure you will have some good news next January!

Afm - I have some good but not that reassuring news. I went to my 7w1d scan today and we found 3 sacs!! (imagine my reaction when I heard RE "How many did we transfer??") But only 2 heartbeats (the third sac was empty, one embryo split). 

One baby measured 7w1d but the other one 6w6d only, in a rather small sac (RE: "Humm a bit small.."). Both of them had a heartbeat but on the lower side (120bpm and 122bpm). 

I am now starting extra hcg injection to "bring up the heartbeat" and I will go back in a week's time. I am hoping that we will see growth of both sacs and babies, and higher heartbeat rates!!

Although I am a bit worried because I don't seem to have much symptom. Last pregnancy I was vomiting non stop I ended in A&E. I am hoping for the best and sending good vibes to my babies to grow!


----------



## Wish2BMom

luciola - I hope the hcg does the trick and both twinnies thrive! FX'ed for you. I don't see how 120 is a low bpm but heck, i guess i'm not the doctor. 

hope - ugh, i'm so sorry. All expectations out the window for this cycle, but Nov is looking good for 3 of you ladies on here. Let's cook those turkeys! I agree with Em - you want all conditions to be just right. Nov 18th will be here quickly, I just know it. 

afm - not too much going on here. 11dpiui and nary a boob pain and only tiny little niggles in the uterus every now and then. My head gets a little fuzzy every now and then but that happens sometimes. But I do have some really wet/creamy CM happening and that never happens this late in the game. I'm on Crinone but that doesn't come out in such a manner. So we'll see. Beta on Monday.


----------



## Christie2011

luciola neither of my twins measured the same at 6w or 8w. I think they were off by 2 days each time and it wasn't the same twin both times that was ahead. I figure getting just the right angle to get a perfect measurement when they are that little has to be difficult. So since they were close, both with heartbeats, I didn't see a need to worry. At my 6w2d scan the heartbeats were low. I want to say 1teens. Then at 8w2d they were around 180. They may have just had their little heartbeats for a few days and they need time to get going.

IMO I think your twins numbers are good. How far along are you?


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hi ladies hope your all doing ok congrats on the bby girl and twins wow hopefully both will get stronger and stronger.

Hope sorry it's been cancelled I have every hope for you in November with the other girls 

afm pre stim scan today 
Lining nice and thin ovaries good to go ( no cysts huge relief) start stims tonight back next wed for a scan to see how it's going was going to be Thursday but as my original bloods showed a high hormone level they want to keep an eye out for over stim another step forward in the crazy journey next step attempting the drugs mixing tonight sounds faffy :dohh:


----------



## Dizzy dolly

I am such an idiot just did my usual 0.5 of down reg med instead of reducing it on the 1st night to 0.2 of starting stims hope this doesn't cause a problem such an idiot so mad at myself


----------



## tinadecember

Luciola, congratulations on finding out you're having twins!!! You must be over the moon but I can also see why you're worrying too. I haven't been in your situation but it sounds like as the girls say that it seems very normal! Remember symptoms are different with every pregnancy so don't be too disheartened that you're not having every symptom in the book yet. 

Dizzy, congrats on your baseline scan going well! so exciting that your journey is just beginning! Sending you tonnes of luck 

xx


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies.

Wish- all the best for Monday

1baby- congratulations, so it's a girl. That's great.

Hope- sorry about the cancelled cycle. 

Tina- I'm sorry and please try not to be so mad. Let's hope the next cycle is your successful one.

Luciola- congrats on twins. Wow.

Dizzy- all the best

Afm- today I'm officially 9 WEEKS pregnant. I'm so happy and cannot wait for the 1st trimester to be over so that I can stress less about a MC.

Hope all you ladies have a great weekend


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy 9 weeks, n8!!! so exciting!!


----------



## amanda1235

That's great N8ie!!!! Hope the next 3 weeks fly by!

As for me, the last few days have been awful to be honest. But, yesterday I went to see my doctor and he gave us the go ahead to start a frozen cycle right away. I start estrace today, then if all goes well, transfer nov. 3. One thing he changed.....have to be on PIO instead of the progesterone suppositories. Not really excited about that, but apparently it's better, especially in a frozen cycle.


----------



## Christie2011

I hope the PIO makes a difference for you. I just participated in FET study where they were testing the effectiveness of the suppositories vs PIO. There have been several studies now that show the suppositories are just as effective. For me I was on suppositories twice a day every day and PIO once every third day. Both my embryos implanted and I"m now 12w pregnant.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, amanda! hoping this is the magic cycle!! I'm glad you were able to start again so quickly.


----------



## Em260

Amanda - good luck! The PIO isn't too bad once you get past the first shot. My DH has been doing them for me and we use a 25 gauge needle to inject so I can't even feel it. FETs are so much less stressful on the body. Hopefully this will be the ticket to your bfp!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi ALL :wave:<3

Just a quick update. I go Wednesday 10-21-15 for my hysteroscopy. If the ol' uterus gets a clean bill of health :thumbup:, I can start IVF cycle #1 with my donor ASAP. This is the final hurdle (test) before moving forward with DE IVF. I need all the prayers I can get ladies!! I'm so nervous, I hope I'm cleared!!

Congratulations to all expecting moms and lots of sticky :dust: to all TTC!!

Hi Amanda :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, boopin!!! FX'ed for you!!


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Ladies..
Sorry I haven't been posting... been stressed a bit before my transfer, but everything went smoothly. So as of yesterday I'm PUPO... just now overanalyzing everything I feel. Also last night, DH gave my my PIO and I can barely walk today! Never had issues like this previously or in the past week! I'm guessing he hit a nerve? I'll write personal notes later when I get DS down to sleep :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Crossing everything for ya BabyD!!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Got every thing crossed for u baby d xx


----------



## Em260

Congrats on being pupo BabyD!!


----------



## N8ie

Amanda - all the best, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

BabyD- congrats on being PUPO. Hope this is your successful cycle


----------



## tinadecember

BabyD, massive congratulations on being PUPO! Sending you tonnes of luck for the coming weeks. 

AFM - waiting for my first AF to arrive after my failed ICSI cycle. She's due in about 3 days time. We have tried naturally this cycle and will continue to do so for the next 2 months until we do our FET in January. I don't feel pregnant at all, not that I was expecting it to happen naturally anyway! 

xx


----------



## N8ie

Tina- I'm crossing fingers for you, that soon you will have a successful FET.


----------



## Luciola

BabyD, congrats on being pupo! I personally dislike PIO, but I dislike more when someone else other than a healthcare professional who does the injection - my husband did it for my last successful cycle and I screamed every time. This cycle, I do it all by myself! It is not that bad because you know where your fat is- at least that's my case!

Tina, best of luck - you never know !


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good morning ladies!

BabyD - Congrats on being PUPO! Let the TWW begin!!! When is your beta?

Tina - hoping you get a big surprise!! 

Boopin - Awesome you are almost there! 

AFM - I started spotting on Saturday and then a light flow on Sunday, so I guess cd 1 is Sunday? I think at least that is what I am telling my clinic! I go in tomorrow for US and BW and I will start my estrogen then!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Ttc I never include spotting as always spot a day or so prior x
Tina u never know fingers crossed anyway for u


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! just an update from me - IUI was not successful. That's fine, it was a long shot and I learned a bit more about my body on crinone. 
waiting to see what DH thinks about the meds $ total for the next cycle, then we can start it up straight away. I'll be doing Lupron and Gonal-F 2x/day this time.

Good luck to you all!! I'll keep stalking to see all of the BFPs a-comin!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Wish I'm so sorry it didn't work but glad u seem strong and focused :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm so sorry to hear that your IUI didn't work. But, like you said you learned more about your body and the way it responds to Crinone. You'll have better luck next time, I'm sure. :happydance: Stay positive Wish2BMom!!


----------



## BabyD225

Hey ladies.. so after excruciating pain, I went to the RE this morning and it was determined that my PIO went into a nerve, which is why I can't walk. So they switched me to crinone 2xday. My beta isn't until the 27th... my expected period would have been this friday, but I don't know if the hormones will change that. I'm a POAS addict and so far ever FRER is very negative but I'm only 3dp5dt. And boy do i feel like crap overall!! 

Wish- sorry the IUI was unsuccessful, but there's something comforting about getting the right protocol and moving on to the next cycle. Hugs to you!


----------



## N8ie

Wish- I'm so sorry but you seem strong. I'm glad for that. Keep well.

BabyD- I'm glad you went to ER, keep well. And I think it's too early to be POAS. Please don't put any stress on yourself. And all the best


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish - sorry the IUI didn't work. Good luck with the next step. I know moving on is hard, but hopefully IVF will do the trick!

Babyd - wow so glad you went to the ER. What did they say to do to help you with the pain? I am so afraid of that, I will have to do PIO during this FET cycle. I do hope I can learn how not to hit a nerve!

AFM - I go in tomorrow for my cd 3 US and BW. If all is well I will stay on the Lupron and then start my estrogen to get my lining up to par.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, all! I hope NOT to see you on the Nov/Dec thread!! ;)

so babyD - regarding the hormone changes, i can only share what I just learned from being on crinone in the TWW. It can delay your AF - my LP is usually only 10-11 days but I started to spot on day 13 this time. And I certainly didn't stop AF from coming - she still came this morning. So you can still be on the lookout. I know everyone is different, but I had only been on crinone once before and the cycle was successful, so it was tough to tell what crinone would do to my body with a BFN. Turns out everything felt normal (no sore boobs, no cramps) and AF started as normal, albeit just late. I am VERY glad that you got switched though!! PIO shots sound awful!


----------



## ttcbaby117

On crinone, it delayed my period. I didn't get one until 5 days after I stopped using it.


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All.. thanks for the info.. there really isn't anything I can do for the PIO pain except extra strength tylenol and heating pads.. so happy I'm on crinone, I don't mind the mess. I think the trick of PIO shots to avoid what I'm going through is LOCATION! It seems like it's more on the hip than butt as they said. Mine was too low apparently...
 



Attached Files:







shotsite.png
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Renaendel

Yea, anywhere but that little x caused nerve pain or a more painful shot.


----------



## Christie2011

Hmm. I had to avoid the X area. More diagonal from the X was my magic area. I would bleed, bruise and feel more pain in the X area.


----------



## amanda1235

I have to start PIO this cycle and am totally nervous about it. So is DH actually. Is it really as awful as it sounds? 
BabyD I'm sorry you were in so much pain!


----------



## Christie2011

Once you find the right spot it's not that bad. It's usually so much easier than what everyone works themselves up for. I had my sister do my first one, but after that I was fine to do them myself.


----------



## ttcbaby117

BabyD225 said:


> Hey All.. thanks for the info.. there really isn't anything I can do for the PIO pain except extra strength tylenol and heating pads.. so happy I'm on crinone, I don't mind the mess. I think the trick of PIO shots to avoid what I'm going through is LOCATION! It seems like it's more on the hip than butt as they said. Mine was too low apparently...

Oh thank you this diagram is very helpful. So I should try to stay where the x is?


----------



## Renaendel

Amanda, it isn't bad as long as you have the right location. That red x and a bit to the right (Google ventrogluteal site) are perfect. My one warning would be that of you are really thin see if your doc will drop you to a 1" needle so you don't hit the bone. If you are of an average bmi or more you shoud not have a problem.


----------



## tinadecember

I started my period whilst still taking progesterone suppositories. Although I wasn't taking crinone. I started to spot 6DP5DT and knew it hadn't worked because all the symptoms I had like sore boobs and bloatedness had disappeared. 

Wish - sending you big hugs and condolences that this cycle didn't work. 

xx


----------



## BabyD225

Amanda.. I think the anticipation is the hardest. I had a bad experience this time around but when I did my FET for my son it was easy! By the end my butt was numb and I used to watch dh inject me!! It's sore sometimes like any other injections but manageable. Everyone has the tricks that work for them but for me icing the area before to numb it and then heat and massage after used to work. I put rice in a sock and tie it up and microwave it until it was really hot..usually a minute or two. Good luck!!

Side note... I tested this morning bc I'm a FRER POAS addict and I think I can barely make out a second line!!! I'm going to test again later...fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## N8ie

BabyD fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Baby d fingers crossed you get your line. 

Afm got my 1st scan since starting stims in the morning x is it normal to get ewcm during stimming? Wasn't really expecting it but then got a load last night. &#128533;


----------



## ttcbaby117

babyd fxed for you! 

AFM - I am waiting for my BW and US results to see if I should start my estrogen. Fxed I can.


----------



## amanda1235

Dizzy I got tons of ewcm while stimming. All normal :)


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies

Last night I had a bit of brown spotting, this freaked me out and even though it was little I still feel like I would feel better going for a scan this weekend. My doctors appointment is at 12 weeks which is 2 weeks away. Do you think that I should wait for my 12 week scan?

I also bought some cheap Pregnancy tests and tested if I'm still pregnant &#128584;, so embarrassed. I can't wait for when I can feel the baby kick.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dizzy - I also got a tone of ewcm through my entire IVF cycle.

AFM - I started my estrogen today for my FET. Yipee!


----------



## Renaendel

Yay ttc! You are so close now!!

Cowgirl, are you doing estrogen too?

N8ie, if it would reduce your stress and can afford it, I can't see a problem with an early scan. Are you on vaginal suppositories now?

BabyD, any news on the line?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah I've been bad about updating. I've been on estrogen for about 12 days and added pio today. Lining yesterday was at 10 and multi layered. We are on for transfer Monday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ren - Thanks, yes I cant believe how fast this cycle is going by. FETs are so much easier. how are you doing hun?

Cowgirl - How was the PIO shot? I will have to do those also and I am dreading them LOL

N8ie - I am with Ren, if you can go and see about a early scan. I might help you relax a bit.

AFM - I started my vivelle dots and estrace today. Grow lining grow!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I thought it would be way worse than it was. Dh was so nervous about it though. It's a bit sore and I used a heating pad before and after.


----------



## N8ie

Ttc- that's good news, time really moved fast.

Renaendel- I think I might just do that and yes I'm still on the cyclogest until week 12.

Cowgirl- on Monday, that's great news. All the best and I'm crossing fingers for your transfer.

Afm- I woke up in early hours and was so nauseous, I guess it's the baby telling me that 'I'm still here' &#128522;


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, can I join you guys? I am probably technically an OCT FET but I started AF on 9/30. 

A little background on me. I have a 3 year old boy from IVF#1. Then a year later we decided to do FET for baby #2. Unfortunately the thawing process really deteriorated the quality of the embryos that time and it failed. We then did a new fresh round of IVF and transferred 1 embryo. It gave us our baby girl. Now we would like to have our last baby and there were 3 frozen embies left. We did PGD and was told there was only 1 (boy) that was normal out of the 3 left over. We transferred that one on 10/20. I am nearing the end of my 48 hour bed rest. I have been freaking out because this is my last chance at a third. We are out of embryos and my husband does not want me to do any more stims. It has been a tough and expensive journey but yet so rewarding with each baby. I just really really hope I can have this third baby to complete our family. I love that there is so much support on this site.

Hope you guys are all doing well.:hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello sunshine :wave:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Cowgirl - thanks for the tip, I will be sure to plug in my heating pad!

N8 - yes that lil one is just making sure you don't worry. LOL

Sunshine - welcome hun! I do hope you get your BFP! When is your test date?

AFM - wow these hormones have me raging. I do hope it calms a bit!


----------



## sunshine1217

ttcbaby117 said:


> Cowgirl - thanks for the tip, I will be sure to plug in my heating pad!
> 
> N8 - yes that lil one is just making sure you don't worry. LOL
> 
> Sunshine - welcome hun! I do hope you get your BFP! When is your test date?
> 
> AFM - wow these hormones have me raging. I do hope it calms a bit!

I am scheduled to go in on 10/30. I don't think I can make it till then without testing! Those sticks are so expensive though

For those of you in the 2WW, anyone feel any symptoms? I have none so far.:shrug:


----------



## N8ie

Welcome sunshine


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hi sunshine :wave:

I'm now on day 8 of stims can't wait for the needles to be done now my skins wrecked


----------



## Luciola

Welcome sunshine and best of luck for #3! Did we meet each other in the "3 failed iui" thread? Your name sounds very familiar !

afm, hectic days, my baby boy is sick and admitted to hospital and my husband on business trip in Europe. Best of timing. I haven't slept for 3 days and I m feeling awful!

But a better news is that I had a second scan at 8w, both baby still thrive, A measured up to date while B still 2 days behind, and with a smaller sac. But both babies have an increased heart rate: 161 and 158! Next appointment in 2 weeks, still not out of woods but we are all doing our best!


----------



## sunshine1217

Luciola, you sound familiar, too! I haven't been on it for a while but I wasn't on the 3 failed iui thread because I've only done iui once. my son got sick today, too! what does your son have? 

this waiting period really sucks. i'm out of the bed rest but my 2 toddlers still want me to play with them and it's hard not to. not to mention my house is a mess from my husband trying to take care of things.:dohh:


----------



## tinadecember

Luciola, great news about both babies growing nicely and their heartbeats increasing :) So happy for you!

Sunshine, welcome to the thread. These girls are great, you are certainly in the right place if you're looking for motivation to get through the awful 2WW! I've just finished my first fresh cycle, we transferred 1 embryo but it was BFN for us. We have 1 frozie which we are transferring in January. Your story has given me hope for my future cycles that this can work! 

AFM - waiting on my AF to arrive, only 2 more to go after this then we can transfer our final emby. Going to stick in this thread though because you girls are great

xx


----------



## N8ie

Luciola sorry about your son, hope he gets well soon. Great news about the babies.

Tina- I'm glad you are sticking here with us.

Afm- I'm officially 10 weeks today &#128522;, I have gained so much weight already and colleagues are asking about it but I hope I can hide for another month &#128521;. Don't know how because my clothes hardly fit. I'm not complaining though. 

I didn't really have any morning sickness until a few days back, I wake up nauseous and even at night I get nauseous, that makes me happy. I know I'm weird.

Tomorrow we are off for a scan, hope all is well with the baby.

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Wish2BMom

n8 - happy 10 weeks! almost there. Good luck in your scan!!

luciola - so happy to read that the babies are thriving and the HBs improved!!! Twinnies!!


----------



## sunshine1217

*tinadecember* don't be discouraged... I actually put in 3 for my failed FET!! I went from being freaked out that I will have triplets to devastation, it was just a bad cycle. 

*N8ie* did you gain the weight during your cycle or after you got pregnant? I remember getting so bloated during IVF. That's one of the things that make me feel NOT very pregnant this time since it's an FET. I'm not bloated and definitely not having all those symptoms the HCG shot gave me during a fresh cycle. Congratulations on your beanie, have you had an ultrasound yet?

today is 3dp5dt, I can't seem to sleep these days probably because of the medrol dose pack I'm on. Anyone else have that problem? I was bored early this morning when I woke up at 5 am so I started organizing my bathroom and I found 1 HCG stick! DH is very against me testing but I'm not sure I can hold out.:haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Sunshine, Medrol can certainly cause insomnia. But so can early pregnancy. How many more days of Medrol do you have left? Doing 16 mg a day?

N8ie, good luck tomorrow!

Luciola, So happy for you as well.

Tina, Glad you are sticking with us. The final embryo is stressful...so stressful.

TTC, how are the meds treating you?

Cowgirl, Monday is soooo close!!!!!!

AFM, Baseline Ultrasound is Monday, but even more exciting my husband will finally be home after a week.. I miss him dearly.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

So had my scan this morn after 9 days stimming they've barely grown lazy little buggers so now ec put back from mond/tues to wed/Thursday pah feeling a bit miserable with myself now


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies

Sunshine- yes I picked up weight during my cycle but since finding out I'm pregnant I have had the craziest cravings, I'm always hungry and have picked up about 7 pounds &#128514; that's in total from the beginning of my cycle. Sorry about the insomnia. Don't POAS too early, but I know how tempting that is. All the best.

Renaendel- all the best for Monday and I'm so happy your husband is coming home.

Dizzy-I'm so sorry don't feel miserable. Did the doctor give some more medication?

Afm- today I went for my scan but I saw a different gynae, the baby has grown and she/he moved his/her arms and did a little dance. That was the sweetest thing to see. The heart rate was at 213, I don't know why so high but the gynae was happy and so was I. He said the baby measured at 9w1d and according to my RE the baby is supposed to be at 10w1d. Anyway I'm not that worried I will find out when I go for my next appointment in 2 weeks time. Right now I'm so happy.

Do you know the reason the baby is measuring 1 week behind?


----------



## BabyD225

sunshine1217 said:


> *tinadecember* don't be discouraged... I actually put in 3 for my failed FET!! I went from being freaked out that I will have triplets to devastation, it was just a bad cycle.
> 
> *N8ie* did you gain the weight during your cycle or after you got pregnant? I remember getting so bloated during IVF. That's one of the things that make me feel NOT very pregnant this time since it's an FET. I'm not bloated and definitely not having all those symptoms the HCG shot gave me during a fresh cycle. Congratulations on your beanie, have you had an ultrasound yet?
> 
> today is 3dp5dt, I can't seem to sleep these days probably because of the medrol dose pack I'm on. Anyone else have that problem? I was bored early this morning when I woke up at 5 am so I started organizing my bathroom and I found 1 HCG stick! DH is very against me testing but I'm not sure I can hold out.:haha:

 Sunshine... I'm the worst POAS addict ever! 3dp5dt is early though! I'd save it for another two days!! lol

I went in to check my progesterone levels and my E2 levels since they have put my on the crinone gel and estrace vaginally... and while there they did a HCG quant... before my beta. The level came back at 47 at 6dp5dt. My actual beta is on Tuesday at 11dp5dt. So fingers crossed the number continues to rise appropriately! I feel tired and have a headache on and off but not sick at all... I think the crinone is making me a little crampy... hoping this little one sticks!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!! Welcome to the newbies! xo


----------



## Dizzy dolly

N8ie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sunshine- yes I picked up weight during my cycle but since finding out I'm pregnant I have had the craziest cravings, I'm always hungry and have picked up about 7 pounds &#128514; that's in total from the beginning of my cycle. Sorry about the insomnia. Don't POAS too early, but I know how tempting that is. All the best.
> 
> Renaendel- all the best for Monday and I'm so happy your husband is coming home.
> 
> Dizzy-I'm so sorry don't feel miserable. Did the doctor give some more medication?
> 
> Afm- today I went for my scan but I saw a different gynae, the baby has grown and she/he moved his/her arms and did a little dance. That was the sweetest thing to see. The heart rate was at 213, I don't know why so high but the gynae was happy and so was I. He said the baby measured at 9w1d and according to my RE the baby is supposed to be at 10w1d. Anyway I'm not that worried I will find out when I go for my next appointment in 2 weeks time. Right now I'm so happy.
> 
> Do you know the reason the baby is measuring 1 week behind?


Their keeping me on same dose so will just see what happens what's meant to be will be and if it's meant to work for us it will just getting uncomfortable haha and my stomach is solid lol oh what women do to themselves xx

So pleased you saw your little one x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Renaendel said:


> Sunshine, Medrol can certainly cause insomnia. But so can early pregnancy. How many more days of Medrol do you have left? Doing 16 mg a day?
> 
> N8ie, good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Luciola, So happy for you as well.
> 
> Tina, Glad you are sticking with us. The final embryo is stressful...so stressful.
> 
> TTC, how are the meds treating you?
> 
> Cowgirl, Monday is soooo close!!!!!!
> 
> AFM, Baseline Ultrasound is Monday, but even more exciting my husband will finally be home after a week.. I miss him dearly.


Hi Ren the meds have me crazy lol. I don't remember being like this during my fresh cycles. good luck in your baseline. I am so happy you are able to start again.


----------



## N8ie

Dizzy- all the best. I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## sunshine1217

Babyd225, from my knowledge of crinone, it does not make you crampy so it's definitely the pregnancy. I had cramps the times I've gotten pregnant (with light bleeding, too). I keep hoping to feel some cramps but nada. The only thing I can kind of think of as a symptom is I noticed (when I put my progesterone suppositories in) that my vagina area has gotten a lot "fatter" :haha: I think they say it's suppose to get that way but I don't remember getting fat down there this early on before. 

Renaendel, I took my last medrol this morning! Where is your husband? I'm excited to see your show get started! I hope your baseline all read well.

N8ie, Satisfy those cravings! this is the time to do it, without guilt!:happydance: So good to hear good news on your beanie, and that's a powerful heartbeat!


----------



## sunshine1217

Ladies, I caved in and tested today, afternoon pee after I drank some water so I knew my chances of a line were low. But an addict is an addict, I couldn't help it. It is maybe the faintest line I've ever seen. I used a flashlight to look at it, which made it worse. I brought it outside to our balcony and definitely saw a pink line. I wish I knew how to upload it for you guys. I asked DH to look at it and he said I wasn't imagining it. I hope it gets darker. Today is 5dp5dt. I've used up all my sticks now. I may cave in and go buy some. I don't want to be too excited right now. I have 0 symptoms, seriouslyother than fatigue and not wanting to eat. :shrug:


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm keeping my FXed for you sunshine!! :dust: Stick lil bean.. stick!!


----------



## tinadecember

Sunshine, sending you all the luck in the world and I hope the pink that you saw was the start of your BFP! 

Renae are you doing another cycle already?? Good for you my dear! Hope this one is a sticky one 

AFM - My period came yesterday eurgh :( I'm cramping badly it's awful. Went to a wedding this weekend and drank enough wine to intoxicate a small country! It's safe to say I am still getting over it 2 days on haha

xx


----------



## N8ie

Sunshine- I hope it is a pink line, that little bean must stick. All the best. 

Tina- sorry about the cramping, lol at the wine enough to intoxivate a small country


----------



## sunshine1217

I went to the dollar tree store and got a test yesterday. I tested at 5 am because I couldn't sleep and didn't want to waste my first pee. Total BFN!!! Was it a chemical or do dollar tree tests not work? I'm feeling a little crushed but not totally discouraged. I just wished I had more symptoms so I can feel more reassured.

Tina, I am so sorry about af! I bought a bottle the other day. Figured I will need it if I am not pregnant and if I am, I'm happy saving it for much much later.


----------



## Wish2BMom

lurking and keeping FX'ed for you all! Good luck, sunshine - it's still early.

n8 - eat away!!! the LO wants what it wants! :) and i've heard baby girls have faster HBs ;)

renae - watching for success in your next cycle!!


----------



## N8ie

Sunshine- I'm sorry love but don't lose hope, it's still early days. 

Wish- I am eating away &#128584;, what does LO stand for? I know it's the baby. DH and I are team yellow, we don't want to know the sex of the baby but I read that too about the HB.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sunshine it is still early, did you do a FET or a fresh cycle? I know FETS are usually late implanters!

Tina - some alcohol therapy is sometimes just what you need to move on!

ren - how are you doing hun?


----------



## Wish2BMom

n8 - "little one" :) Go team yellow! that's what we'll be too, much to my chagrin, if and when we are successful. DH doesn't want to know and I'm afraid I'll spill it if I do and he doesn't.


----------



## N8ie

Wish2BMom said:


> n8 - "little one" :) Go team yellow! that's what we'll be too, much to my chagrin, if and when we are successful. DH doesn't want to know and I'm afraid I'll spill it if I do and he doesn't.

Lol, I feel so stupid, thanks. 

And it's when you are successful. This journey can be a hard and long one but it's rewarding in the end.


----------



## sunshine1217

ttcbaby, I did an FET. I am still hopefully (even if it's stupidly so). I went back in the bathroom later when there was more sunlight and there was a line for sure. I keep reading about the line being visible at 6dp5dtthat was hardly what i call visible. DH was like, would you rather be bloated and puke? I said, YES! :haha:

:hi: Wish2BMom! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Wish2BMom

n8 - don't feel stupid!! wayyyyyy too many acronyms to keep straight! WHEN. right. WHEN.

:wave: hi sunshine! I hope you get a fatter, bigger BFP tomorrow!!


----------



## BabyD225

Sunshine can you post a pic?? I'm like the squinting expert for lines!!!! :)


----------



## Renaendel

doing good guys, dh is back home from Portland and I had my baseline today. Looks good, so I start my estrace the day after I start bleeding which should be today or tomorrow. Tina, Yes a frozen cycle, this is our last egg.

Sunshine, the dollar store tests are often 50mIU depending on the version. They show later than most. You aren't out yet.

Grats on PUPO cowgirl!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks both 5 day embies survived thaw and looked great pics of them looking like shooting stars on my journal. Transfer wasn't terrible, stopped for lunch and a bit of a walk, then got home looked at the pig pens and now am resting on the couch. :)


----------



## sunshine1217

BabyD225 said:


> Sunshine can you post a pic?? I'm like the squinting expert for lines!!!! :)

I don't know how to post on here. Can you tell me how or I can email it to you if you pm me.


----------



## Renaendel

click on the paperclip in the message options, that will allow you to attach it. it is the icon next to the smiley face.


----------



## sunshine1217

Here it is! Don't laugh, I need to hold it up to sunlight


----------



## Cowgirl07

See it


----------



## Christie2011

sunshine1217 said:


> View attachment 906235
> 
> 
> Here it is! Don't laugh, I need to hold it up to sunlight

I totally see a line!


----------



## Renaendel

Very easy to see that line.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

I see it and I never see it when other ppl can xx


----------



## N8ie

Sunshine I see it, wow. It's definitely a line. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## sunshine1217

You guys have good eyes! I must be getting old because to me that is less than a squinter. I could not sleep last night. I think I just feel 0 symptoms is the part that makes me so unsure if any bfps. My precious 2 came w so many symptoms. ive been a mess, I woke up at 4:30 again. My mom is currently staying w me and has no idea I'm doing this kept saying I look tired and old and need to get more sleep. :haha:

Dh brough home some hospital tests last night. I am so scared to test though. I told myself I'll test if I feel any inkling of pregnancy. 

Thank you for all your support ladies! 

Renandel, have you started estrace? You're also on your last frostie. Will you do another cycle?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I totally see it and NEVER see the squinters!! Congrats!! Keep darkening!

congrats on the transfer, cowgirl! 'checked the pig pens' hahaha


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah we are getting some piglets this weekend :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yeah we are getting some piglets this weekend :)

Cowgirl, are you doing 48 hours of bedrest?


----------



## Cowgirl07

No not at all, my dr told me not to. I'm taking it easier then normal for a few days but no bed rest. The Valium just knocked me out for a bit but last night went back to normal laundry, dishes and such


----------



## BabyD225

Sunshine- there's def a second line!!    I always use FRER bc of how reliable they are! Try testing with that! I may have missed it but when is your beta?

I did my beta today. Fingers crossed..waiting for the call! I'm in NY...they said I should hear by 2p.m. holding my breath!


----------



## Renaendel

sunshine1217 said:


> Renandel, have you started estrace? You're also on your last frostie. Will you do another cycle?

I haven't started yet. It was supposed to be this morning, but I haven't started my period yet. So if she shows today I can begin the Estrace tomorrow.

As for our last frosty, I am not sure if we will do another cycle. DH said at one point he doesn't think he can handle itemotionally. But we agreed that if this last one doesn't work we would sit down and make a decision together.


----------



## sunshine1217

BabyD225 said:


> Sunshine- there's def a second line!!    I always use FRER bc of how reliable they are! Try testing with that! I may have missed it but when is your beta?
> 
> I did my beta today. Fingers crossed..waiting for the call! I'm in NY...they said I should hear by 2p.m. holding my breath!

DH got some hospital ones so I may try that but so far I've been gun shy.
Beta is Friday but I have something at my son's school so I may try to go Thursday.



Renaendel said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Renandel, have you started estrace? You're also on your last frostie. Will you do another cycle?
> 
> I haven't started yet. It was supposed to be this morning, but I haven't started my period yet. So if she shows today I can begin the Estrace tomorrow.
> 
> As for our last frosty, I am not sure if we will do another cycle. DH said at one point he doesn't think he can handle itemotionally. But we agreed that if this last one doesn't work we would sit down and make a decision together.Click to expand...

I really really really hope you'll get a BFP! It's so much pressure when it's the last one.:hugs:


----------



## Em260

Sunshine - congrats! That line is definitely there! Hope it keeps getting darker!

BabyD - good luck today! Fx for a strong beta!

Cowgirl - congrats on being pupo!


----------



## sunshine1217

BabyD, any news?


----------



## boopin4baby

I see 2 lines sunshine!! \\:D/


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sunshine I have to look on my computer later as it is hard to see on my phone. 

Ren-awesome news you are well on you way!

Baby's-waiting for good news Hun xx


----------



## boopin4baby

N8ie, I attached a link below to a BnB thread that lists lingo and abbreviations. I hope you find it helpful. It's what I use to survive around here.. lol!! :haha:

https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## Wish2BMom

waiting for good news, BabyD! I hope!

cowgirl - piglets and PUPO all at once!! love it!


----------



## BabyD225

So strange...I posted yesterday from my phone but it never went through!!!

My beta was 561  First sono next Tuesday!!!


----------



## Renaendel

That is great news! Grats


----------



## Wish2BMom

AWESOME NEWS, BABYD!!!! CONGRATS!! :wohoo: :happydance: :ninja:


----------



## Em260

BabyD - congratulations!!! :happydance: So happy for you!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

woohoo babyD!! Wow sono already! How are you feeling?


----------



## tinadecember

Congratulations baby-d!!! another positive in this thread, great news! 

xx


----------



## N8ie

BabyD- congrats. I'm so happy for you. I love seeing good news in this group.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Baby d congrats xx :happydance:

Afm ec today 27 egg waiting for report tomoz having to do the two injections as at risk of ohss any advise to avoid getting it I'm drinking loads of water and sports drinks & peeing loads. Both been monitored the joys of weeing in a jug eh? Lol Read salty stuff is good too so Mc D's for tea:haha: poor excuse I know.


----------



## N8ie

Dizzy dolly said:


> Baby d congrats xx :happydance:
> 
> Afm ec today 27 egg waiting for report tomoz having to do the two injections as at risk of ohss any advise to avoid getting it I'm drinking loads of water and sports drinks & peeing loads. Both been monitored the joys of weeing in a jug eh? Lol Read salty stuff is good too so Mc D's for tea:haha: poor excuse I know.

27, that's a lot. Yes drinking sports drinks and salty things help. I was having McD fries since they are salty


----------



## Dizzy dolly

N8ie said:


> Dizzy dolly said:
> 
> 
> Baby d congrats xx :happydance:
> 
> Afm ec today 27 egg waiting for report tomoz having to do the two injections as at risk of ohss any advise to avoid getting it I'm drinking loads of water and sports drinks & peeing loads. Both been monitored the joys of weeing in a jug eh? Lol Read salty stuff is good too so Mc D's for tea:haha: poor excuse I know.
> 
> 27, that's a lot. Yes drinking sports drinks and salty things help. I was having McD fries since they are saltyClick to expand...


Silly question how many sports drinks a day would you suggest? X


----------



## sunshine1217

Dizzy, OMG 27???!!!! I think that's prob all the good eggs I have left total.:haha: I heard drinking pedialyte is better than gatorade because of all the chemicals in gatorade. I would say a bottle or two a day is probably ok. I drank a lot of coconut water when I was doing a fresh IVF cycle.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

sunshine1217 said:


> Dizzy, OMG 27???!!!! I think that's prob all the good eggs I have left total.:haha: I heard drinking pedialyte is better than gatorade because of all the chemicals in gatorade. I would say a bottle or two a day is probably ok. I drank a lot of coconut water when I was doing a fresh IVF cycle.

HaHa my face was shock when they said just hope I get a couple to fertilise but it's out of my hands now xxx what's pedialyte? Going to venture out tomoz so will try get some and deffo try coconut water can I get that in the supermarket ?


----------



## sunshine1217

Dizzy, pedialyte is the kids' version of gatorade (you will get to know that very well soon) but with less additives. I find that the O.N.E. vitamin water tastes the best and usually I get that at either Whole Foods or Sprouts. Where do you live?


----------



## sunshine1217

Oops just saw you live in the UK. Maybe Tesco? But I think it would be a more organic type market.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Thank you I'll see what I can find x


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations BabyD and Dizzy Dolly!! This is one lucky thread.. lots of great news!! :dust:

AFM (minor set back), we had to choose another donor. Our first donor had 12-13 eggs and my clinic likes to see over 15 for the greatest chances for a fresh and a frozen cycle.

Hello to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Christie2011

Dizzy dolly said:


> Baby d congrats xx :happydance:
> 
> Afm ec today 27 egg waiting for report tomoz having to do the two injections as at risk of ohss any advise to avoid getting it I'm drinking loads of water and sports drinks & peeing loads. Both been monitored the joys of weeing in a jug eh? Lol Read salty stuff is good too so Mc D's for tea:haha: poor excuse I know.

Coconut water and lots of protein is what saved me from OHSS. I had 40 eggs and was able to avoid OHSS.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Thanks I'm defo gonna try get some coconut water tomoz x I've drank a pint of milk to try get some protein in quick but either that or the meds has upset me tum hope it settles :dohh: no part of this process is glamorous . The injection in the butt wasn't bad eit.h the worse bit was not having the control of doing it myselfx


----------



## Christie2011

My sister cooked me up some tofu (for protein) and broccoli for my after retrieval lunch. I'm pretty sure she had never cooked tofu before but it was yummy! She was more concerned with me getting OHSS than I was because she had gotten it really bad.


----------



## BabyD225

sunshine1217 said:


> woohoo babyD!! Wow sono already! How are you feeling?

Yes my RE does a sono's every week through 8 weeks.. .and then we get released to our regular OBGYN.

I feel good actually. I am definitely tired, but i can't tell if it's the crinone and estrace combo or the pregnancy. I don't feel much! I think I"m a little sensitive to smells... but no nausea yet. When I was pregnant with my DS, I was already puking daily at this point!!!


----------



## Em260

Dizzy - wow, congrats that is a lot of eggs!! Rest up and I hope the OHSS stays away. 

BabyD - that's great you're feeling better than last time! 

Boopin - sorry to hear about the donor setback. Hopefully everything goes smoothly from here on out.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dizzy - congrats on 27!! that's amazing!

em - 10 weeks already?? that's so awesome. how are you feeling?

boopin - that's a shame about the setback. How long do you have to wait, do you know?


----------



## sunshine1217

BabyD, enjoy pregnancy without the bad stuff! I hope I can tell myself that too.

Em, wow 10 weeks! Are you doing any of the early blood tests?


Just got my beta. Now the wait for the results....


----------



## Dizzy dolly

sunshine1217 said:


> BabyD, enjoy pregnancy without the bad stuff! I hope I can tell myself that too.
> 
> Em, wow 10 weeks! Are you doing any of the early blood tests?
> 
> 
> Just got my beta. Now the wait for the results....

Good luck sunshine xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

GL sunshine!!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Wish, Our new donor has an appointment on 11-16-15 for her AFC. If she's at 15 or above, we'll stay with her. I'm really hoping that her young age of 24, will be to our advantage. If she clears, then we'll start a cycle ASAP. I'm so ready to be pregnant, like yesterday!! :haha:

FX'ed for you Sunshine!!


----------



## BabyD225

boopin4baby said:


> Hi Wish, Our new donor has an appointment on 11-16-15 for her AFC. If she's at 15 or above, we'll stay with her. I'm really hoping that her young age of 24, will be to our advantage. If she clears, then we'll start a cycle ASAP. I'm so ready to be pregnant, like yesterday!! :haha:
> 
> FX'ed for you Sunshine!!

Fx'd for you to get started!!! Out of curiosity, what determines whether a donor will be a match or not?


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> Dizzy - wow, congrats that is a lot of eggs!! Rest up and I hope the OHSS stays away.
> 
> BabyD - that's great you're feeling better than last time!
> 
> Boopin - sorry to hear about the donor setback. Hopefully everything goes smoothly from here on out.

How are you feeling HG this time around? Any testing soon? Nuchal translucency or Materniti21?


----------



## Em260

Wish2BMom said:


> dizzy - congrats on 27!! that's amazing!
> 
> em - 10 weeks already?? that's so awesome. how are you feeling?
> 
> boopin - that's a shame about the setback. How long do you have to wait, do you know?

Wish, I'm feeling pretty good, thanks for asking! A little tired and nauseous but not too bad. Where are you at in your cycle? Down regulating?



sunshine1217 said:


> BabyD, enjoy pregnancy without the bad stuff! I hope I can tell myself that too.
> 
> Em, wow 10 weeks! Are you doing any of the early blood tests?
> 
> 
> Just got my beta. Now the wait for the results....

Good luck Sunshine! I'm doing one of the new free cell DNA tests called maternit21 in two weeks. We did PGD so already have a good idea of baby's health but my OB still recommends doing the tests.


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Dizzy - wow, congrats that is a lot of eggs!! Rest up and I hope the OHSS stays away.
> 
> BabyD - that's great you're feeling better than last time!
> 
> Boopin - sorry to hear about the donor setback. Hopefully everything goes smoothly from here on out.
> 
> How are you feeling HG this time around? Any testing soon? Nuchal translucency or Materniti21?Click to expand...

Hi, yes we're doing both of those in two weeks. I already know baby's sex and chromosomes because we did PGD but my OB recommended them anyway. What is HG?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dizzy - Awesome number of eggs. I was told to drink 64 oz of Gatorade a day. At this point they said it was more important than eating, so if you feel full stick to the Gatorade.

BabyD - Congrats hun, that is awesome!

Boopin - Sorry about the donor hun!

Em - what is this other test going to show you?

AFM - BW and US on Sunday to see if my lining is doing well!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Thanks I've got sports drinks and coconut water tho the coconut is horrible ughhhh hahah so out of 27 we had 25 suitable and 19 have fertilised find out on Sunday if it will be day 3 or day 5 plus back for bloods on sund to check on the ohss xx


----------



## sunshine1217

My beta came back 230! :happydance: I guess I am kind of in shock because of how I feel and the lack of symptoms. You guys are gonna think I'm crazy but I HATE those progesterone suppositories and asked for the PIO. I am so irritated down there from wearing liners everyday and the progesterone coming out of me. Plus, I keep forgetting to do my midday one until it's really late.

Em, are you having a boy or girl? We did PGD too, not sure it really goes into check a lot of the other stuff so I think I will still get a CVS. I did Harmony last time, v similar to Mat21. 

ttcbaby, can't believe your dr works sundays. What a great office. I can't even get another beta till monday.


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Dizzy - wow, congrats that is a lot of eggs!! Rest up and I hope the OHSS stays away.
> 
> BabyD - that's great you're feeling better than last time!
> 
> Boopin - sorry to hear about the donor setback. Hopefully everything goes smoothly from here on out.
> 
> How are you feeling HG this time around? Any testing soon? Nuchal translucency or Materniti21?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, yes we're doing both of those in two weeks. I already know baby's sex and chromosomes because we did PGD but my OB recommended them anyway. What is HG?Click to expand...


Sorry... saw you had to repeat the answer twice... hyperemesis.. weren't you sick with your first?

are you keeping baby's sex secret? :) You're so close to out of first trimester! Jealous! :0


----------



## Em260

sunshine1217 said:


> My beta came back 230! :happydance: I guess I am kind of in shock because of how I feel and the lack of symptoms. You guys are gonna think I'm crazy but I HATE those progesterone suppositories and asked for the PIO. I am so irritated down there from wearing liners everyday and the progesterone coming out of me. Plus, I keep forgetting to do my midday one until it's really late.
> 
> Em, are you having a boy or girl? We did PGD too, not sure it really goes into check a lot of the other stuff so I think I will still get a CVS. I did Harmony last time, v similar to Mat21.
> 
> ttcbaby, can't believe your dr works sundays. What a great office. I can't even get another beta till monday.

Wow, congratulations!!! :happydance: That is a very strong beta yay!! I know what you mean about the suppositories vs PIO. I used them for my IUIs and they were really uncomfortable for me. I'm having a boy :). So the type of PGD we did is actually called PGS and it screens all of the chromosomes. I think PGD is usually just for a single gene disorder. I'm declining a CVS because it has a small chance of miscarriage.


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Sorry... saw you had to repeat the answer twice... hyperemesis.. weren't you sick with your first?
> 
> are you keeping baby's sex secret? :) You're so close to out of first trimester! Jealous! :0

Hi, no worries. I didn't see your post before I posted the other response. I'm having a baby boy :). For some reason I thought I added it to my signature but just realized I didn't. 

I was really sick with my first but they never diagnosed me with hyperemesis, just gave me Zofran. And luckily it went away in 2nd tri. For some reason I'm not as sick this time. I'm on a lower dose of meds than I was last time so I think that might be helping. Last time I lost 10lbs during 1st tri because I was so sick. You had hyperemesis last time right?


----------



## Em260

ttcbaby117 said:


> Dizzy - Awesome number of eggs. I was told to drink 64 oz of Gatorade a day. At this point they said it was more important than eating, so if you feel full stick to the Gatorade.
> 
> BabyD - Congrats hun, that is awesome!
> 
> Boopin - Sorry about the donor hun!
> 
> Em - what is this other test going to show you?
> 
> AFM - BW and US on Sunday to see if my lining is doing well!

The test screens for the most common chromosome disorders and some microdeletion syndromes. My OB said it's not going to show me anything that PGD/PGS hasn't already, but that we should just do it in case there was a lab error or something. I guess there is also always the possibility of an embryo mix-up, an abnormal embryo was transferred instead of a euploid one.


----------



## Christie2011

sunshine1217 said:


> My beta came back 230! :happydance: I guess I am kind of in shock because of how I feel and the lack of symptoms. You guys are gonna think I'm crazy but I HATE those progesterone suppositories and asked for the PIO. I am so irritated down there from wearing liners everyday and the progesterone coming out of me. Plus, I keep forgetting to do my midday one until it's really late.

I don't think your crazy. When I took the survey after the FET study, one of the questions was which I prefer. I answered PIO because I HATE the mess.


----------



## boopin4baby

BabyD, There's a lot of criteria that factors into what makes a good donor match or not. Initially, you look through profiles and consider the donor's characteristics, physical appearance, self & family medical history, interests, education, age, etc... That determination all depends on the recipients preferences. Secondly, once you've selected a donor then she has to go for her initial testing i.e. AFC, physical, blood work, so on and so forth. If she is cleared, then you can proceed with your selected donor.
If the donor doesn't have a good number of follicles (15 or greater) at my clinic, then she doesn't make a good candidate for fresh + frozen cycles. And in my case, I want to have embryos for a future cycle. That's why the first donor wasn't a "good match" for me.

I hope that explains the process a little bit better. IVF becomes a lot more complicated when you have to use donor eggs. :wacko:

Congratulations on your strong beta Sunshine!! This thread is going :bfp: crazy!! :happydance:


----------



## N8ie

Dizzy- I also cannot stomach coconut water. 19 fertilized? Wow, that's a great number, all the best for Sunday.

Sunshine- yay, that's a great beta. I love seeing good news on this thread.

Em- I'm just a few days ahead of you.

Afm - I'm 11w1d and have 6 more days on the vaginal progesterone. I thought second trimester starts at week 13, now I saw it's actually at 14 weeks &#128547;. DH and I haven't told anyone yet, I don't tag along when DH visits the inlaws. We are planning on visiting them when my bump is very obvious and that will be our announcement.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

N8ie said:


> Dizzy- I also cannot stomach coconut water. 19 fertilized? Wow, that's a great number, all the best for Sunday.
> 
> Sunshine- yay, that's a great beta. I love seeing good news on this thread.
> 
> Em- I'm just a few days ahead of you.
> 
> Afm - I'm 11w1d and have 6 more days on the vaginal progesterone. I thought second trimester starts at week 13, now I saw it's actually at 14 weeks &#128547;. DH and I haven't told anyone yet, I don't tag along when DH visits the inlaws. We are planning on visiting them when my bump is very obvious and that will be our announcement.

Aw that's a really sweet idea can't believe you've managed to keep everything a secret bet u can't wait.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Really sorry ladies but feel I need a whinge I'm so great full to be able to have this treatment but wow what women actually go through I feel a mess and injections in my butt really not only am i uncomfortable from ec I now can't sit comfortably either :dohh: so many side effects my skins broke out into a spotty dot to dot paradise was not expecting that one at all I'm 31 not 13 pah haha oh and getting heartburn from just literally drinking water 


Sorry but I feel so much better for my moan :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

At 5dp5dt I caved and tested and got this!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Em260

Cowgirl - wow congratulations!!! That is a very strong line for 5dp5dt!!

Dizzy - congrats on 19 fertilized. It's ok to whine and moan! This process is so difficult and trying sometimes. I don't think other people who haven't been through it can understand but we definitely can. I hope you feel better :hugs: 

Boopin - I didn't realize all that went into donor matching. That's great you found someone that meets your criteria. Fx for lots of embryos! 

N8ie - Congrats on 11 weeks!


----------



## sunshine1217

Cowgirl07 said:


> At 5dp5dt I caved and tested and got this!

Woohoo!!!! That's a beautiful line even I can see! Do you feel anything?
When is your beta?


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I feel normal for the most part, a bit of cramps but nothing much. Beta is Thursday :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Ems we also screened all the chromosomes. Maybe I shouldn't get cvs either ?! I only had the mat21 like test harmony with my last one. We didn't even do pgd bc that also had a slight chance of ruining the embryo.


----------



## N8ie

Cowgirl- congratulations, it's definitely a line. Wow this group has been getting good news lately and that makes me so happy. Congrats.


----------



## Em260

sunshine1217 said:


> Ems we also screened all the chromosomes. Maybe I shouldn't get cvs either ?! I only had the mat21 like test harmony with my last one. We didn't even do pgd bc that also had a slight chance of ruining the embryo.

Well, I think you should talk to your OB and see what he/she recommends. Mine said she would only recommend a CVS if the maternit21 and NT scan came back positive for a chromosome issue.


----------



## BabyD225

Cowgirl07 said:


> At 5dp5dt I caved and tested and got this!

YAYYYY Cowgirl!!! Congrats! great line!!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Em- Yes I did.. I was on zofran and reglan and was hospitalized once... but it did go away around 13 weeks...But I also know that my estrogen was through the roof and they were changing it up to help... so maybe it was medicinally induced hyperemesis. I'm worried now bc I feel nothing!! lol I'm so early though, so I'm sure it's coming! When did you start getting nauseous or symptomatic? 

Christie- Woww.. what a lot of info that goes into the donor process.. I commend you. IVF is difficult enough without an extra step. I have a friend who has her daughter using a donor egg, and she got a profile as well, and decided to choose the woman who most resembled her over academics actually... never realized how much thought goes into every little detail! Best of luck!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry I haven't been around much, but wanted to say a big Congratulations to Cowgirl :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em- wow yeah I guess there is a possibility of a lab issue but geez I do hope not!

Sunshine- congrats Hun that is awesome! My dr won't do a beta on the weekend but they will do e2 and ultrasound checks. 

Cowgirl- very nice line!!!! Congrats

Afm- sitting in the ultrasound room now. Hopefully my lining is stellar.


----------



## boopin4baby

Keeping my FX'ed for you ttcbaby!! I hope that your lining is nice and thick.

Congrats :mamafy:girl.. I definitely can see 2 lines!!

Wishing ALL expecting moms a healthy pregnancy and sending lots of baby dust to those TTC <3

AFM - We selected another donor. She goes for testing the week of 11/16. Keep me in your prayers ladies . Praying that she has lots of follies!!


----------



## sunshine1217

boopin4baby, where are you in cali? i live in socal. how do you pick donors, do you get like a pamphlet?

ttcbaby117, how was your lining? 9 more days till your transfer, how exciting! 

ems, I'm 38 so my husband thinks I definitely should. I'll see how my ob thinks, when I find a new ob. I didn't like my old one so need to look for a new one.

how was everyone's halloween? I am so tired from this past week! I am still waking up early every morning, 5 am is sleeping in then daylight savings made it 4 this morning. :wacko:


----------



## boopin4baby

Sunshine I'm in norcal. My clinic has a patient portal with a list of prospective donors. They offer an in-house donor program, if you choose. Some people utilize a known donor or use an outside donor agency. It's all up to the recipients and their TTC plans. 

I'm on vacation right now, well actually it's a stay-cation.. LOL!! :witch: Halloween was a scary movie marathon and popcorn for me. How was yours??


----------



## Dizzy dolly

boopin4baby said:


> Sunshine I'm in norcal. My clinic has a patient portal with a list of prospective donors. They offer an in-house donor program, if you choose. Some people utilize a known donor or use an outside donor agency. It's all up to the recipients and their TTC plans.
> 
> I'm on vacation right now, well actually it's a stay-cation.. LOL!! :witch: Halloween was a scary movie marathon and popcorn for me. How was yours??

Hope you get your donor in place huni x


----------



## sunshine1217

boopin, are you in sf? I love the bay area, minus the rain and cold. stay cation sounds awesome! I need one of those. :thumbup: if you use a donor you don't know, do you meet her first?


----------



## boopin4baby

Sunshine, I'm near the capitol city. We've chosen an anonymous donor. Neither party will ever meet. I'm really hoping we get a good number of follicles with her. She's only 24 and very fit. Keeping my FX'ed!! [-o&lt;

How are you feeling hun? Any pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## Renaendel

So much excitement.

Boopin, best of luck that this donor is the one!

Ttc, how is the prep treating you?

I just increased to two Estrace a day and woah, what a headache literally. I get my levels checked tomorrow and that starts the tww to my transfer. 14 days away, can't believe it. Not feeling like it will be successful but who knows I guess stranger things have happened.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow so much happened over the weekend!!

congrats on the strong beta, sunshine!!

congrats on the 2 lines, cowgirl!! can't wait to see that beta!

boopin - glad you found another donor! FX'ed she makes the mark!

em - awww, a boy! hooray! 

ttc - how did the lining check go?

I hope I get to join in on this BFP windfall - I start my Lupron microdose injections on Wed, Gonal-F on Saturday. Day 4 check will be next week, hopefully my follicles play along correctly this time.


----------



## 1babydreamer

So much great news on here ladies!! :happydance: Congrats to the newly pregnant mamas and the I hope everyone else is doing great! :flower:

AFM, just finishing up my first trimester and I'm finally starting to feel a bit better. My toddler has been waking a lot at night to nurse and waking up super early, by 5am, so this mama is tired!! I will try to get caught up here but I'm so happy for you all! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ren - we are going to be right around each other!! I hope everything works out the way it should for us each. IVF HIGH FIVE! :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sunshine1217 said:


> ttcbaby117, how was your lining? 9 more days till your transfer, how exciting!
> 
> how was everyone's halloween? I am so tired from this past week! I am still waking up early every morning, 5 am is sleeping in then daylight savings made it 4 this morning. :wacko:

We did absolutely nothing for Halloween LOL.....In fact we turned off all of our house lights and pretended not to be home hahahaahah, how festive are we?????



boopin4baby said:


> Sunshine I'm in norcal. My clinic has a patient portal with a list of prospective donors. They offer an in-house donor program, if you choose. Some people utilize a known donor or use an outside donor agency. It's all up to the recipients and their TTC plans.
> 
> I'm on vacation right now, well actually it's a stay-cation.. LOL!! :witch: Halloween was a scary movie marathon and popcorn for me. How was yours??

Woohoo for finding another donor! Fxed for you! I love love love staycations!



Renaendel said:


> So much excitement.
> 
> Boopin, best of luck that this donor is the one!
> 
> Ttc, how is the prep treating you?
> 
> I just increased to two Estrace a day and woah, what a headache literally. I get my levels checked tomorrow and that starts the tww to my transfer. 14 days away, can't believe it. Not feeling like it will be successful but who knows I guess stranger things have happened.

It is having its ups and downs but thanks for asking, I will update below....
Dont worry about your PMA I am not having any either and I think it might be the drugs which are making us feel so negative. At least that is what I am trying to convince myself.


Wish2BMom said:


> wow
> 
> ttc - how did the lining check go?
> 
> I hope I get to join in on this BFP windfall - I start my Lupron microdose injections on Wed, Gonal-F on Saturday. Day 4 check will be next week, hopefully my follicles play along correctly this time.

I will update below....grow follies grow!!!!



1babydreamer said:


> AFM, just finishing up my first trimester and I'm finally starting to feel a bit better. My toddler has been waking a lot at night to nurse and waking up super early, by 5am, so this mama is tired!! I will try to get caught up here but I'm so happy for you all! :happydance:

Congrats on the graduation! That is awesome!!!


AFM - lining was nice at 9 mm but my E2 was only 209. They wanted to see it at least above 250. So I am trying not to freak out. Today I added another vivelle patch (Per the RE instructions). I will go and have another blood draw on Wednesday and hope that it is where they want it to be. 

Of course, I am googling away and I cant seem to find anything that will explain why my lining is good but my e2 is low. Any advice?


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, ttc - I wish I had some advice. I'm just thinking that 2 days should be plenty for your e2 to increase. I feel like you're experiencing my cycle last month. BUT - my e2 did get up there so I'm hoping yours is following suit. FX'ed so hard for you!!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hi girls can I ask all of u that have been through egg collection before how long did ur tummys look swollen after not sure if it's with getting a few eggs but I look pregnant it's not painful just thought when ec was thurs and it's now mond id see a diff I'm guessing it's not helping that still injecting but just hoping for it t be normal x


----------



## ttcbaby117

It took about a week for me to look normal. You might be experiencing some ohss and that will swell you up! Drink some Gatorade and eat some protein and salt. That might help. I know it is very uncomfortable.


----------



## sunshine1217

Dizzy dolly said:


> Hi girls can I ask all of u that have been through egg collection before how long did ur tummys look swollen after not sure if it's with getting a few eggs but I look pregnant it's not painful just thought when ec was thurs and it's now mond id see a diff I'm guessing it's not helping that still injecting but just hoping for it t be normal x

By the time my tummy wasn't so bloated I had a baby bump. It was really bloated the first trimester for me but I'm also really prone to bloating. Just make sure you're not too comfortable. I remember not being able to wear any pants for a while then went straight to maternity ones. :hugs:



boopin4baby said:


> Sunshine, I'm near the capitol city. We've chosen an anonymous donor. Neither party will ever meet. I'm really hoping we get a good number of follicles with her. She's only 24 and very fit. Keeping my FX'ed!! [-o&lt;
> 
> How are you feeling hun? Any pregnancy symptoms?

I am finally starting to bloat, like really bloat. And I can now smell every single funky smell in the air. It makes diaper changes VERY unpleasant. :haha:



ttcbaby117 said:


> We did absolutely nothing for Halloween LOL.....In fact we turned off all of our house lights and pretended not to be home hahahaahah, how festive are we?????
> 
> 
> AFM - lining was nice at 9 mm but my E2 was only 209. They wanted to see it at least above 250. So I am trying not to freak out. Today I added another vivelle patch (Per the RE instructions). I will go and have another blood draw on Wednesday and hope that it is where they want it to be.
> 
> Of course, I am googling away and I cant seem to find anything that will explain why my lining is good but my e2 is low. Any advice?

We pretty much always turned off our lights on halloween until this year when we stayed out till 8 (late for my toddler to be out).
Re E2, increasing your dosage would be the only way. Maybe he wasn't giving you enough, sometimes drs are really conservative to begin with, don't think of it as your body is not doing something right.

AFM, my second beta is 1025. Friday's was 230, 1025 sounds high. I joked to DH about that being twins. Funny because when I was young, I use to want 4 kids. Now, I don't think we would be able to handle that but I'm happy that it was high. I am started to feel better about it all and maybe that's why I was finally able to sleep! I think all the anxiety about the lack of symptoms was waking me up at 4 am everyday. 

My next blood draw in Friday???!! They usually do every other day, but she told me to go Friday. :growlmad:

Hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## Christie2011

Dizzy dolly said:


> Hi girls can I ask all of u that have been through egg collection before how long did ur tummys look swollen after not sure if it's with getting a few eggs but I look pregnant it's not painful just thought when ec was thurs and it's now mond id see a diff I'm guessing it's not helping that still injecting but just hoping for it t be normal x

I think my bloat started going down when I was about 6 weeks. So it was a few weeks after after retrival. I"m not sure if part of that was also early pregnancy bloat though. I did a fresh transfer that cycle and got pregnant.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Thnx ladies my bloods came back clear so far for ohss so transfer went ahead with our 5 dayblast :happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Sunshine :flower: How's the weather in socal? It's sunny with a clear sky here. It's been raining off and on since Halloween, so its nice to feel the warmth of the sun on my skin. Sorry to hear about the bloat and unpleasant smells in the air. The last time I was pregnant was 19 years ago and I can still remember that symptom. Oh yeah and gagging when I brushed my teeth!!

AFM, Stay-cation is almost over (2 days left), then I go back to work. I'm a Nurse and don't look forward to those busy and long shifts.. lol!!

DizzyD - When is your transfer scheduled? 

Hello to everyone else. :flow:

P.S. Awesome second Beta of 1025 Sunshine!! You may be having twinnies.. lol!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Boopin, what kind of nurse are you? we are finally cooling down. I forgot and wore a tshirt and shorts out to target. It was 55 degrees with rain! It's hard to notice bc I go from my garage to the car so I didn't realize how cold it was. I almost came back to get clothes. Then I felt guilty about being cold bc it's bad for the embryo. How about norcal?


----------



## Dizzy dolly

boopin4baby said:


> Hi Sunshine :flower: How's the weather in socal? It's sunny with a clear sky here. It's been raining off and on since Halloween, so its nice to feel the warmth of the sun on my skin. Sorry to hear about the bloat and unpleasant smells in the air. The last time I was pregnant was 19 years ago and I can still remember that symptom. Oh yeah and gagging when I brushed my teeth!!
> 
> AFM, Stay-cation is almost over (2 days left), then I go back to work. I'm a Nurse and don't look forward to those busy and long shifts.. lol!!
> 
> DizzyD - When is your transfer scheduled?
> 
> Hello to everyone else. :flow:

Hey we actually did the transfer yesterday &#128513;


----------



## boopin4baby

That's great news DizzyD!! How did everything go? And how do you feel? Sending buckets of sticky :dust: your way!! Stick lil bean stick!!

Sunshine - I work in Internal Medicine with adult patients. I'd much rather be working in Labor & Delivery though. :haha:


----------



## N8ie

Dizzy- congrats on being PUPO. How many did you transfer?


----------



## Dizzy dolly

N8ie & boopin we transferred 1 ye went smoothly hardest bit is trying not to wee haha having a day to potter about then back to work tomoz to be honest it's the 1st day I've felt remotely human since ec xxx


----------



## Em260

Congrats on being pupo Dizzy!


----------



## Renaendel

Grats Dizzy!


----------



## boopin4baby

Dizzy dolly said:


> N8ie & boopin we transferred 1 ye went smoothly hardest bit is trying not to wee haha having a day to potter about then back to work tomoz to be honest it's the 1st day I've felt remotely human since ec xxx

Stick lil bean stick!! :happydance: Keeping my FX'ed for you DizzyD!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Dizzy dolly said:


> N8ie & boopin we transferred 1 ye went smoothly hardest bit is trying not to wee haha having a day to potter about then back to work tomoz to be honest it's the 1st day I've felt remotely human since ec xxx

Woohoo! congrats on being PUPO! Do you feel anything? Are you testing?:haha: So this is 2dp5dt?


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Only 1dp 5dt not gonna test til just before bloods if I can x


----------



## Dizzy dolly

6 :cold: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

wow 6???!! Dang! Do you know the gender? So excited for you. I have no appointments except for blood on Friday. This is a crazy week though so it will go by quickly. Hopefully for you, too.:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dizzy - that is wonderful! Now rest up and let nature take its course! its the hardest part! You did great hun!!!! Reward yourself for getting this far! OMG 6 frosties! congrats hun!!!! That must be reassuring that you have some other chances!

Sunshine - awesome number!!!! Looks like you have one sticky bean..or two in there LOL.

AFM - my E2 came back at 469.9 so we are going set for my November 10th transfer date. Now I start my PIO tomorrow.....I hope it isn't to bad!


----------



## amanda1235

PIO isn't too bad! Was so nervous, but it wasn't that much worse than the subQ ones. I warm up the oil in my bra first, then hubby injects it really slowly. About halfway through it starts to be sore, but really nothing bad at all. My hips now just feel bruised to the touch, but nothing to complain about. Honestly, it's much less messy and gross than the endometrin I was on last time. You're exactly a week behind me :) started PIO last Thursday and transfer yesterday. Good luck!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Amanda - Nice to see you back. I was beginning to wonder where you went and how you are. I know that might sound a little crazy, but we're a close knit group on this thread.. lol!! :hugs: Congratulations on being PUPO!! XX


----------



## amanda1235

Sorry for being awol! I just started a new job a couple weeks ago, so been crazy busy with that. Also, the frozen cycle is so uneventful, I didn't really feel I had anything to add, hehe I've been following everyone though! 
So everything about this cycle has been different, I'm hoping that's a good sign!!
1) did intralipids 
2) trying acupuncture 
3) 5 day blast vs 3 day
4) different (and apparently better) dr did the transfer. Also he used ultrasound guidance this time which the doctor didn't last time.
5) using PIO vs endometrin
6) and lastly, my re actually insisted we BD the night before AND the night of transfer. Something about it increasing blood flow to your uterus and making it a more hospitable environment. Hoping all these differences do the trick!


----------



## boopin4baby

With a stellar transfer plan like that one, It's gotta work!! Fx'ed for you Amanda!! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

boopin4baby said:


> With a stellar transfer plan like that one, It's gotta work!! Fx'ed for you Amanda!! :dust:

Thanks!! How are you doing?


----------



## boopin4baby

Amanda - I'm doing okay, dreading tomorrow though. Today is the last day of my 2 week stay-cation and then I go back to work. As far as the IVF process goes we had to select another donor because our first donor had 13 follicles and that wasn't enough for a fresh and frozen cycle. Our clinic likes to see 15 or greater, so we we're given the option to choose another. Hopefully the new donor will have lots of follies. All of our testing is done which is great. And my nurse coordinator has me starting BCP this Sunday, so she can regulate/control my cycle. Everything is going smoothly, but extremely slow. There's way more steps involved when you have to use a donor. I'm praying for a Christmas/New Year's transfer. [-o&lt;


----------



## N8ie

Bopping- hope you get a donor with lots of follicles, keeping my fingers crossed.

Today I'm 11w6days and its my last day of my cyclogest pessaries, I feels bit sad and happy. I can't believe I won't be setting alarms for inserting those messy things (things that I love and hate) now my body is on its own. 

I'm still hiding the pregnancy, especially here at work with 5 pregnant ladies. One of my colleagues suspects that I'm expecting but I just told her she is crazy. I have gained a lot of weight and my behind and back are starting to arch, forming an s shape&#128514;&#128514;. I'm running out of loose clothes to wear. I'm only planning on telling a few people after 14 weeks when I'm officially in the second trimester. So far only DH and a very close friend knows.


----------



## amanda1235

Boopin, I'm keeping everything crossed that this donor is the one! Also hoping that the next month goes quickly for you :)

N8ie, so happy for you that it's your last day of meds!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Beta at 10dp5dt is 204.1


----------



## Wish2BMom

fantastic, cowgirl!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## N8ie

Cowgirl that's great news.


----------



## boopin4baby

Cowgirl - Awesome 1st Beta!! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

cowgirl, that's awesome!! Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

Amanda1235, good luck! PIO is definitely better than the suppositories, on so many different levels. BD after transfer! Now that's a first.:haha:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Everyone <3

I'm sneaking a post in while I'm at work. I think I'm becoming a BnB addict.. lol!! :haha: How are you doing Amanda and Sunshine? Any updates ladies?

AFM, I start BCP tomorrow and waiting for my donor's AFC report the week of 11/16. Praying that she gives us lots of follicles.

Have a blessed and relaxing weekend to all. :flower:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Boopin, I had another beta yesterday. 5700!

So far my betas are
10dp5dt 230
13dp5dt 1025
17dp5dt 5700

next friday is my scheduled ultrasound. I may have to change it to Thursday because I don't have childcare. 

is your protocol just like an FET?


----------



## boopin4baby

Sunshine - That's wonderful Beta news!! You have more than doubled every 48 hrs. May I ask, "What did you do to prepare for your embryo transfer? And what did you afterwards?" I'm starting to think about these things and I'd like to hear any suggestions you may have. 

My protocol will be tailored for a fresh embryo transfer. All I need to do is sync my cycle with my donor and prepare my uterine lining for implantation. I'll be using BCP, Lupron & Delestrogen injections, Medrol and Progesterone.

I'll be keeping my FX'ed for you next Thursday/Friday. XX


----------



## Renaendel

Nice Beta Sunshine!

Boopin fx you get great afc in her!

Amanda and cowgirl, how are you guys feeling?


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Renae,

I read your journal and I noticed that your a gamer. I just wanted to proudly say that I'm a gamer nerd, too!! 

How are you feeling? Any updates hun?


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Sunshine that's fab news 

Boopin fingers crossed for u huni bet u can't wait t get started xx best prep advise I could say although might not be right is listen to your body eat what it tells you to eat if u wanna nap then have a little sleep I worried worried and worried about should I eat this or that but in the end I figured surely stress is the worst thing for you and worrying bout my food would do that. The only definates I have kept t is 2l of water a day a sports drink and day and no caffeine or alcohol.


----------



## amanda1235

I'm 5dp5dt today, and don't really feel much! I've had some tightness in my abdomen off and on, and some punching feelings wed and thurs. I've got huge knots in my hips from the PIO and I'm quite constipated (sorry if TMI). Other that that I feel quite normal, so don't know what that means. I'm kinda scared to say though that I feel good about this cycle, have from the beginning.


----------



## Renaendel

Boopin, this FET is super boring. Monday is my last blood draw and ultrasound. 8 days I transfer my frosty back :cloud9:. 

Glad you feel so good about things Amanda.:thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

DizzyD - Thx again for the tips. I'll take whatever I can get.. lol!!

Amanda - FX'ed for you!! Seems like you had a way better transfer (all around) this time.

Renae - Getting closer to your FET.. that's exciting news!! This will be the one!!

Cowgirl - Thinking of you. I hope all is well. XX

TTCBaby, Wish, Christie, BabyD, Tina, N8 & Em - How are you ladies doing?? Any updates =)
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

boopin4baby said:


> Sunshine - That's wonderful Beta news!! You have more than doubled every 48 hrs. May I ask, "What did you do to prepare for your embryo transfer? And what did you afterwards?" I'm starting to think about these things and I'd like to hear any suggestions you may have.
> 
> My protocol will be tailored for a fresh embryo transfer. All I need to do is sync my cycle with my donor and prepare my uterine lining for implantation. I'll be using BCP, Lupron & Delestrogen injections, Medrol and Progesterone.
> 
> I'll be keeping my FX'ed for you next Thursday/Friday. XX

I'm not familiar with all those meds, they seem to have different names except for the medrol and progesterone. Do your ovaries get stimulated? I feel like they shouldn't have to give you stims.

Regarding what I did, before I still had a glass or two here and there. After I totally cut out alcohol and did 2 days of strict bed rest with pineapple core and brazilian nuts. I also kept my feet warm the whole time and drank a ton of water. One thing I thought may have totally sabotaged me was I forgot and drank a liter of cold water right before the transfer because I needed to drink water and the only water at the market were refrigerated ones. Cold water causes uterus to contract. Oh, I also took a valium before the transfer.:hugs:


----------



## Christie2011

I believe the delestrogen is to plump up the lining and the progesterone is needed to support a pregnancy. I'm not sure what the other two are for, unless they are just different meds for the same things.


----------



## boopin4baby

Christie2011 said:


> I believe the delestrogen is to plump up the lining and the progesterone is needed to support a pregnancy. I'm not sure what the other two are for, unless they are just different meds for the same things.

Christie you are correct. :thumbup:

Lupron is to suppress ovulation. Medrol is a corticosteroid. And it's being used to aid implantation because it keeps the body from rejecting the embryos (specifically when ICSI or assited hatching are used). I'm having ICSI performed. Basically, Medrol is taken to suppress any inflammatory reaction that might occur between the embryo(s) and the endometrial lining.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes I'm okay I'm just bad at updating, beta was 204 on Thursday at 10dp5dt Friday I had some spotting and my ob ran another beta 493 that afternoon. So it doubled every 22 hours. I have a repeat on Friday and hopefully my us will be the 24th.


----------



## sunshine1217

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yes I'm okay I'm just bad at updating, beta was 204 on Thursday at 10dp5dt Friday I had some spotting and my ob ran another beta 493 that afternoon. So it doubled every 22 hours. I have a repeat on Friday and hopefully my us will be the 24th.

Dang girl, maybe it's twins?! How many did you put in?


----------



## sunshine1217

amanda1235 said:


> I'm 5dp5dt today, and don't really feel much! I've had some tightness in my abdomen off and on, and some punching feelings wed and thurs. I've got huge knots in my hips from the PIO and I'm quite constipated (sorry if TMI). Other that that I feel quite normal, so don't know what that means. I'm kinda scared to say though that I feel good about this cycle, have from the beginning.

Good luck Amanda! Wish I have your PMA. and constipation is totally not TMI, we've all seen so much worse here. :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hi ladies hope your all ok 6dp5dt today had a horrible scare last night nearly ended up wit DH taking me to hosp had really severe cramps had cramps on and off all day but last night had an hour that was just awful rang the emergency no and they wasn't concerned that was ohss but could be the progesterone subsided but still like a dull ache need t take it easy n keep an eye on it getting worse again ughhhhhh this 2ww is harder then I thought


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!
sunshine and cowgirl - GREAT betas!!! So exciting!!
dizzy - good luck with your scan! are you going to test early?
amanda - those sound like awesome symptoms - I had a tight little spot when I had my BFP! :) good luck!

afm - I messed up my protocol on day 1 but all is well - we just kept going with the lupron microdoses and gonal-f. I had my first scan this morning and I have 5 follicles, so that's great (for me!). 4 more than last month so as long as they keep growing, and even add in a couple more maybe (?!?!), this IVF is a go! I will hopefully be retrieving this time next week.


----------



## Renaendel

Dizzy, I bet that was implantation you felt. Some ladies don't feel it, but every time it sends me to the floor.

Wish, that is great news and improvement. I couldn't be happier for you.


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies, seems a lot has been happening in this thread and good news is so nice to hear.

The beta results are great. 

Wish- all the best, hope you keep getting more follicles 

Afm- today I'm 12w3d and I had my first appointment with my new gynae. I can't believe the baby has grown so much, almost double in size from 4 weeks back. The heart beat rate was 164. My little baby is growing.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Renaendel said:


> Dizzy, I bet that was implantation you felt. Some ladies don't feel it, but every time it sends me to the floor.
> 
> Wish, that is great news and improvement. I couldn't be happier for you.

Thanks I hope so it was awful really scary 

Wish my preg test with the hosp is a wk today gonna test this weekend just so if it's negative at the hosp I've prepared myself for it fab news for u hope those folis grown big and strong xxxx


----------



## sunshine1217

Wish, that is great! Grow follies grow!!

N8ie, any baby bump yet? 2nd trimester is awesome and thanks for supporting us still. 

Love this thread, you guys are all so positive and I hope the good news keeps coming!

Dizzy, I hope you're the next with some good news. I would say :test: :test:


----------



## N8ie

sunshine1217 said:


> Wish, that is great! Grow follies grow!!
> 
> N8ie, any baby bump yet? 2nd trimester is awesome and thanks for supporting us still.
> 
> Love this thread, you guys are all so positive and I hope the good news keeps coming!
> 
> Dizzy, I hope you're the next with some good news. I would say :test: :test:

Yes the bump is there. I'm still hiding it but doubt that I will be able to for more weeks (maybe 2 weeks maximum). The baby has grown so much and is starting to 'sit' on my bladder, the toilet has become my second home &#128514;&#128514;. Constipation is also still there (sorry tmi) but I have decided to use prune juice to help with that.

All in all the pregnancy is going as wells can be expected. 

I'm loving the good news on this group, I remember after my failed IVF that's what gave me hope.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hope your all ok driving myself crazy period like cramps all day but no sign of period 7dp5dt going mad wondering if it's good or bad


----------



## Wish2BMom

dizzy - it sounds awesome!! When do you usually get AF? do you usually get AF cramps beforehand? that was my big sign - I never get cramps until the day of AF and I had them beforehand. I was chalking it up to my Crinone but in my BFN cycle, the Crinone didn't give me cramping. 
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Wish2BMom said:


> dizzy - it sounds awesome!! When do you usually get AF? do you usually get AF cramps beforehand? that was my big sign - I never get cramps until the day of AF and I had them beforehand. I was chalking it up to my Crinone but in my BFN cycle, the Crinone didn't give me cramping.
> GOOD LUCK!!


I'm due on either tomoz or day or so after in the none ivf world but I normally get (sorry tmi) thick cm that becomes brownish sludge the day before and normally just cramp the day I start. Atm I still have not loads but what cm I do have is white/cream. The progesterone can mimic tho can't it from what I've found on googling false symptons ( I'm on the injections) but my boobs seem huge too dh won't let me test until Sunday the day before gonna be a long 4 extra days


----------



## Renaendel

The progesterone will totally mask the symptoms. You are choosing to not test until Sunday? It makes me nervous when I hear "My husband won't let me". You are your own woman!... That will put you at how many days past 5 day transfer?


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Renaendel said:


> The progesterone will totally mask the symptoms. You are choosing to not test until Sunday? It makes me nervous when I hear "My husband won't let me". You are your own woman!... That will put you at how many days past 5 day transfer?

 I didn't mean it as in he's the boss I mean it as in he knows me too well and knows that testing early will stress me more wen I have t go to work after. X I said to him I wasn't gonna test til the day before my hosp app from the start x on sund I'll be 12dp5dt so the test should be accurate x do u mean the progesterone would stop me from feeling af cramps? Sorry this is my 1st ICSI so this whole IVF journey is new to me I don't know what to expect x


----------



## Renaendel

Progesterone won't prevent you from cramping. That happens with AF and pregnancy. It should stop a full bleed. What I meant is that progesterone gives you the same symptoms as pregnancy. Full boobs, hunger, nausea mild dizziness.

I am glad your hubby knows you so well and you guys work together to keep this process as kind to you as possible.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

So I got the 2nd line this morning for the first time in my life can't believe it I'm pregnant can't stop looking at the test :happydance:


----------



## Christie2011

Dizzy dolly said:


> So I got the 2nd line this morning for the first time in my life can't believe it I'm pregnant can't stop looking at the test :happydance:

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

That is great DD. I am very happy for you.


----------



## N8ie

Dizzy dolly said:


> So I got the 2nd line this morning for the first time in my life can't believe it I'm pregnant can't stop looking at the test :happydance:

Congrats on being pregnant.


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations DizzyD!! (Pregnant on your 1st ICSI) that's such a blessing. I'm so thrilled for you and hubby. This thread has been so lucky, lot's of positive vibes here. We're going to have a busy 2016!! Let's keep the good news coming!!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Thnx ladies xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats Dizzy!

I go in for beta tomorrow and I need all the positive vibes I can get. Tested the evening of 8dp5dt and got a bfn, hoping it was still too early. Found out yesterday that the government cut the program this week, so if we need to go another cycle it'll be all out of our own pockets. I really need this to have worked &#128533;


----------



## Dizzy dolly

My hosps apps tomoz too tho not sure if they do bloods or just urine test xx I didn't dare test till today 12dp5dt in fear of an early neg ms started wed so was hopeful but wasn't sure if meds and ms does run in my family from super early x 

Keeping everything crossed for xxx u have any symptons at all?


----------



## amanda1235

Dizzy dolly said:


> My hosps apps tomoz too tho not sure if they do bloods or just urine test xx I didn't dare test till today 12dp5dt in fear of an early neg ms started wed so was hopeful but wasn't sure if meds and ms does run in my family from super early x
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for xxx u have any symptons at all?

My boobs are sore, and I and off nausea. Also been exhausted, just took a nap for the first time ever. Been getting some cramps too, but they don't last long and are different than AF. Hoping it's all a good sign.


----------



## boopin4baby

Keeping everything X'ed for you Amanda!! :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Goodluck today Amanda thinking of you xx :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, Dizzy!!!! :wohoo:

amanda - those symptoms sound very positive!! Good luck to you today!!!


----------



## Em260

Congrats Dizzy!!

Amanda - good luck today!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Ren congrats on being pupo how u feeling ?


----------



## amanda1235

Negative and devastated &#128546;
Thanks for all your good vibes though


----------



## Dizzy dolly

amanda1235 said:


> Negative and devastated &#128546;
> Thanks for all your good vibes though

So sorry hun xx big hug :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Sorry Amanda. Sending you lots of ((hugs)). Be good to yourself. xx


----------



## N8ie

Amanda- I'm so sorry please look after yourself


----------



## Em260

Amanda - I'm so sorry sending you big :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry Amanda. I hope you can spend some you time today if that helps. The grief is so hard. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Amanda, so sorry! :hugs:

Ren, congrats on being PUPO! Lots of :dust::dust::dust:

Dizzy, OMG OMG OMG, so happy to see you finally caved to test, though you had a lot more will power than mine since your line is so so dark! When is your ultrasound?

AFM, sorry I've been sick so trying to take care of my 2 toddlers and myself. I did go for an ultrasound. baby has an HB of 120 measuring 6W last Thursday. I am suppose to get another ultrasound this week. Do you guys get scanned every week? It is actually really hard for me to go to the FS. It takes about 3 hours round trip and I'm always struggling to find childcare for the early morning times they need me. They won't let me bring my daughter, which I think is kind of BS b/c I think if I were TTC I would want to see other babies in the office to give me hope. Sorry, just had to rant for a second. Hope you guys are all well.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't like seeing babies in my office but they don't have rules against it but they try to schedule them later in the morning. So people getting bad news don't have to see them. 
I had a scan yesterday due to spotting at the er and had a hb of 103, i was 5w5d. I have a choice one next week with the re I will be 6w6d then don't get one until 12 weeks.


----------



## Renaendel

I hope you all are having an ok day. Two more hours of bedrest and then I can shower and get back to work.

Trigger miscarriage & infertility

Spoiler
Sunshine. It is super hard when you are losing your baby to see all the kids in the office. Then you start crying and their kids ask their mom why you are crying because kids have no filter. It isn't like you can say, I am crying because my baby is dead..again.. I am so grateful that my office is broken up into two sections. One side is all the OB care and the other side of the hall is the reproductive side and lab. That way moms can still take their kids to one side and those of us with infertility and miscarriage can relax judgement free.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Sunshine they usually do 1st scan at 7 wk at our hosp but I have to have my early at 6 wk as I'm classed as been high risk for eptopic with having rubbish tubes so back a week on thurs to hopefully see a tiny bean in the right place with a heartbeat xxx

Cowgirl glad it's all ok could they explain the spotting ? 

Ren hope u feel nicely rested


At the mo I'm exhausted had morning sickness for a week which I don't mind I'm great full for but the extreme tiredness is something else haha


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nope no idea, they said it could be hormones, the suppositories, vanishing twin or just there.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dizzy how far along are you now? When did you symptoms start? I am having symptoms with my beta coming on Friday so I guess 8dp5dt......I just cant figure if it is the estrogen and PIO or if is really pregnancy. I wont be testing before my beta so I guess I will have to wait to find out.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

I'm only 4 wk 5days started being sick on wed last week xxx had really severe cramps 5dp5dt then period pains every day after that still on & off now oh & my boobs seem huge xx

What you feeling ? X


----------



## ttcbaby117

I had nausea on 3dp5dt and then again this weekend so about 6dp5dt.....I have been dizzy on and off from yesterday and today. Today I am just HOT! I did have some cramping today but nothing major. I want these to be pregnancy symptoms so bad but I wont know till Friday if it is just the hormones I am taking.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

The 2ww drove me nuts xx the only reason I dint test was pure fear I wanted to be sure if it was positive it was a clear one. It all sounds positive tho hun so rest up and look after yourself xxx:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhh ttc!!! the dizzyness/lightheadedness was my first sign!! FX'ed for you!!


----------



## Renaendel

Same, getting dizzy and lightheaded always show up when my line is coming in. 6dp5dt is one of the most common days for ladies to get their bfp.


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG you guys are making me so excited lol! I hope you are right and this is it. I will not be testing so fixed it is a nice high number on Friday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for you, ttc!!!! WOOO!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Everything X'ed for ya ttcbaby!! xx


----------



## BabyD225

congrats DIzzzyyyy!!!! yayyy!!

Amanda, I'm so sorry. I understand how devastating it is... xoxo


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies

Today I'm 14 weeks pregnant, I'm finally in the second trimester. Yay. Hopefully that means less cravings and no exhaustion. I'm so happy and always grateful that this cycle worked. My next appointment is at 16 weeks. 

Hope all you ladies are well


----------



## Wish2BMom

so happy for your update, n8!! congrats on getting to the 2nd tri!!
have you found out what you're having? did you have the harmony or materniti tests? just curious on all you've been through and if you posted this, I'm sorry if I missed it!


----------



## N8ie

Wish2BMom said:


> so happy for your update, n8!! congrats on getting to the 2nd tri!!
> have you found out what you're having? did you have the harmony or materniti tests? just curious on all you've been through and if you posted this, I'm sorry if I missed it!

Thanks, no I haven't done any of those. We are team yellow, we want to find out gender at birth. So at all our scans the first thing we do is remind the Gynaecologist not to mistakenly reveal. Hopefully the little one won't flash us. Lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA hopefully not!

ttc - good luck today!! FX'ed for you!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks wish!

Beta was 379 today. Looks like I got my bfp


----------



## boopin4baby

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks wish!
> 
> Beta was 379 today. Looks like I got my bfp

Congrats ttcbaby!! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

Congrats TTC!


----------



## N8ie

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks wish!
> 
> Beta was 379 today. Looks like I got my bfp

Congratulations, yay.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks wish!
> 
> Beta was 379 today. Looks like I got my bfp

Congrats huni xxx


----------



## sunshine1217

ttcbaby, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's a great beta!

dizzy, have you had your ultrasound yet?


----------



## Dizzy dolly

No it's nxt thurs x so scared &#55357;&#56862; hoping all the sickness is a good sign that everything's ok but u just never no


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies. I am truly praying that we will all be announcing nice strong betas soon!


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies it's always great to see such good news.

Afm- today I'm 14w3d pregnant, I haven't told anyone except DH of course and a close friend but last week DH's cousin saw me and confronted hubby about our pregnancy &#128514;&#128514;. It was good to have someone else know the news. Our plan was to announce next week Thursday after our doctors appointment but it seems my bump and weight gain will make it harder for us. Today I had 4 colleagues comment on my weight gain and one who actually came yo congratulate me, lol. Seems my bump wants to be seen before I'm ready


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, ttc!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: omg!!
that's a nice, high beta too! did it split and you have some twinnies going on in there??

we have some betas this week right? ren?

i'm PUPO as of this morning. Only got to transfer one, but that's ok. Going to work on keeping it snuggly and warm.
I assume you didn't do anything crazy in your tww, ttc?


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - Congrats on being PUPO!! Stick lil bean.. STICK!! xx


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Wish congrats on being pupo :happydance:


----------



## N8ie

Wish2BMom said:


> omg, ttc!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: omg!!
> that's a nice, high beta too! did it split and you have some twinnies going on in there??
> 
> we have some betas this week right? ren?
> 
> i'm PUPO as of this morning. Only got to transfer one, but that's ok. Going to work on keeping it snuggly and warm.
> I assume you didn't do anything crazy in your tww, ttc?

Congrats on being PUPO, I wore socks the whole two weeks when I was PUPO, trying to keep my feet warm. I hope your little bean sticks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, girls! n8 - that's the 2nd time I've been told that today! Being fall weather here, there is no problem with that. I have socks and/or slippers on all the time. Even pulling out the wool ones lately! we have hardwood floors almost everywhere, so it's a must. 
any science behind this or just an old wives tale?


----------



## ttcbaby117

HI ladies!

Wish2B - Congrats on being PUPO! Woohoo!!!! Yes I believe the sock thing is a Chinese medicine thing. I did it also! In fact, I am still doing it. I believe in Chinese medicine they believe that there are so many acupuncture points in the feet which affect the uterus. A warm uterus is a good thing so keeping your feet warm will help with it! Another thing I did was I always made sure to have a pillow or a blanket over my abdomen while watching TV or sleeping. Keeping it nice and cozy for my lil embies! 

We transferred 2 embies. I would love if both took, but I guess you cant really tell that from HCG numbers. 

N8 - wow you have great will power. I am only 4 weeks and I want to scream it from the roof that I got a BFP! LOL....I understand that you want to get through the risky part first though, but I think you are there! Congrats on being in the 2nd tri!

When is your Beta? Will you be testing early?


AFM - my second beta is today. I should find out later today if my numbers have gone up. My first beta was on Friday, Nov 20 and it was 379 so 4 days later I guess I am looking for a number around 1500.


----------



## Wish2BMom

please report back with your new beta results, ttc!!

gotcha - thank you for the education! wool socks are on and I'm ALWAYS wrapped in a blanket when on the couch. I always have a blanket over me on the couch and even sometimes a kitty or two warming me up. :)

my beta is on 12/7, which is actually my 40th birthday. So it's either going to suck or be a great day! :haha: 
I won't test early - DH freaks out on me when I suggest it b/c he was there when the RE said not to and that if I did, it could be a false positive. If that were to ever happen and I got his hopes up and then they were knocked down by a negative beta, I'd never forgive myself.


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - From what I understand keeping your feet warm (wearing socks) improves your body's circulation. And in turn increases the blood flow to your uterus. An embryo thrives in a happy and healthy uterus!! keeping my FX'ed for you hun. xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks wish! I am still waiting. UGH, this wait is actually killing me!!!!!

I didn't test early for the same reason. We have a bfp with my last ivf and it was a chemical and it crushed me and DH. Your dr is right!

I think your 40th birthday will be absolutely amazing. I am looking forward to hearing all about your wonderful Betas!


----------



## Wish2BMom

gahhh I was hoping for an update!

ugh, I realize I was redundant above. oh well. I like blankets. hahaha

thanks for the info, boopin - makes sense to me! The cozier I am, the happier I am too. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Got it! It's 1881.2. They want me to do another on Thursday and that should be it. So far so good


----------



## N8ie

Wish2BMom said:


> thanks, girls! n8 - that's the 2nd time I've been told that today! Being fall weather here, there is no problem with that. I have socks and/or slippers on all the time. Even pulling out the wool ones lately! we have hardwood floors almost everywhere, so it's a must.
> any science behind this or just an old wives tale?

It has to do with keeping the womb warm, that's why the also recommend warm prepared food during this period too. So that the digestive system is not working overtime and removing blood from other parts of the body (something along those lines) I just followed the orders. All the best


----------



## N8ie

ttcbaby117 said:


> Got it! It's 1881.2. They want me to do another on Thursday and that should be it. So far so good

Wow that's a great beta. Yay. Congrats on such a great beta.


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome beta, ttc!!! enjoy your holiday eating for 2!!


----------



## Dizzy dolly

Hi hope ur all ok ? Xx

Just a little update saw our little blob on our 6 wk scan today so far everything's ok xxxx


----------



## boopin4baby

ttcbaby - How was your 3rd Beta?
Dizzy - I'm happy to hear things are progressing nicely for you.
Wish - How are you doing? Are you staying warm?
Sunshine, Em, Renae, Amanda, BabyD & Cowgirl - HELLO =.)
N8ie - Your in the 2nd tri, it must feel reassuring to be this far along. 
~*HAPPY THANKSGIVING LADIES*~


----------



## N8ie

Dizzy- that's good news. My first scan was at 6 weeks and the baby was so tiny and that's when I fell in love &#128522;, brings back such good memories.

Booping- I'm happy I'm in the second trimester.


----------



## ttcbaby117

boopin4baby said:


> ttcbaby - How was your 3rd Beta?
> Dizzy - I'm happy to hear things are progressing nicely for you.
> Wish - How are you doing? Are you staying warm?
> Sunshine, Em, Renae, Amanda, BabyD & Cowgirl - HELLO =.)
> N8ie - Your in the 2nd tri, it must feel reassuring to be this far along.
> ~*HAPPY THANKSGIVING LADIES*~

Can you believe I wont get my results till Monday because of the Thanksgiving holiday! I am so impatient when it comes to these things but I guess this is a lesson for me to just wait LOL



Dizzy dolly said:


> Hi hope ur all ok ? Xx
> 
> Just a little update saw our little blob on our 6 wk scan today so far everything's ok xxxx

That is so awesome!!!!!!


----------



## amanda1235

boopin4baby said:


> ttcbaby - How was your 3rd Beta?
> Dizzy - I'm happy to hear things are progressing nicely for you.
> Wish - How are you doing? Are you staying warm?
> Sunshine, Em, Renae, Amanda, BabyD & Cowgirl - HELLO =.)
> N8ie - Your in the 2nd tri, it must feel reassuring to be this far along.
> ~*HAPPY THANKSGIVING LADIES*~

Hi boopin! 

Congrats everyone on the great betas! 

As for me, I've had a rough couple of weeks, as the government cut the IVF program right before we found out our FET failed, which has been devastating. We are now going to try iui with donor sperm for at least three cycles before going back to IVF at full cost. Since the problem was with hubbys sperm, am hoping we have a decent chance with iui. At least it's easier on the body.


----------



## Dizzy dolly

amanda1235 said:


> boopin4baby said:
> 
> 
> ttcbaby - How was your 3rd Beta?
> Dizzy - I'm happy to hear things are progressing nicely for you.
> Wish - How are you doing? Are you staying warm?
> Sunshine, Em, Renae, Amanda, BabyD & Cowgirl - HELLO =.)
> N8ie - Your in the 2nd tri, it must feel reassuring to be this far along.
> ~*HAPPY THANKSGIVING LADIES*~
> 
> Hi boopin!
> 
> Congrats everyone on the great betas!
> 
> As for me, I've had a rough couple of weeks, as the government cut the IVF program right before we found out our FET failed, which has been
> devastating. We are now going to try iui with donor sperm for at least
> three cycles before going back to IVF at full cost. Since the problem was with hubbys sperm, am hoping we have a decent chance with iui. At least it's easier on the body.Click to expand...

Aw huni really hope this works for you please keep us updated I have everything crossed xxx :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls!
Aww dizzy, that's great!!
Boopin- I am keeping warm! &#128523; going to make homemade turkey noodle or turkey & rice soup today with thanksgiving leftovers!
Amanda - ugh, when it rains, it pours. I'm glad you guys are able to explore other options for a bit. One note - maybe ask for another SA on DH? My DH had lower counts and morphology when we started all this and the one IUI we did, he had 66m!! 
ttc- Monday is 3rd beta?
afm- I'm doing fine! I've had waves of lightheadedness again but I don't want to read into anything this week. Too early, I'm only 5dp2dt today. I feel like my boobs might be starting to get sore too but could be psychosomatic! ;)


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks wish, but hubby has azoospermia, which is probably why the IVFs failed. His SA was 0, and when they did his SSR they only found a handful, so we really have to go with the donor


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ahh I gotcha. Well I'm glad there are still great options for you!


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - How's it going during your 2ww? Any symptoms hun? :hugs:

How's everyone else doing? This thread sure has been quite. I hope all of you ladies are doing well and are enjoying the Holiday Season!! :xmas9:


----------

